# PS Jailbreak - The first PS3 Modchip



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> PS Jailbreak is a USB plug and play solution that installs in seconds, keeping your valid warranty seal in tact.
> 
> Easy to use installer and GUI takes you step by step.
> 
> ...



Source: PSX-Scene (with screens)
Website: PS Jailbreak

I'm a bit skeptical about this is real still though, even if an admin posted it and some people have confirmed it. Something feels a bit off...

I'd also like everyone to keep in mind that this *NOT* a normal USB flash drive and that it has other components in the hardware that is needed for it to work.


----------



## Goli (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow if true, I was actually kind of happy the PS3 wasn't moddable or anything...


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 19, 2010)

wow...this is insane if true, i realllly doubt it


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 19, 2010)

This is dangerous...


----------



## haflore (Aug 19, 2010)

If it really works I have to get a PS3, before they do something to fix it!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2010)

Posted by OZmodchips on PSX-Scene.

I'm almost convinced. I just need to see a game running.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 19, 2010)

"if" this "if" that wheres the hard evidence of this actually working and confirmation from a reliable source/user?


----------



## naruses (Aug 19, 2010)

I think the time has finally come, still a little bit pricey, $119.99.

EDIT: Source


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 19, 2010)

If this gets  confirmed working, I am so gonna use it.


----------



## Gore (Aug 19, 2010)

WAT

if this works through firmware upgrades (so can play online clearly) then disregard what I said in the other PS3 thread i suck cocks


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 19, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> I think the time has finally come, still a little bit pricey, $119.99.



where did you find that price tag? Can't find it on the official site.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Aug 19, 2010)

This was posted before like maybe a year ago. The device is a farce. Doesn't work. Now if this is something else and it works GREAT!!! However, I believe it's in the same genre as the device that came before it. I believe psp-hacks.com and even gbatemp.net had information on it. You can search and find it probably. It came from like South Africa or some crap.

Wynd


----------



## Cermage (Aug 19, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> I think the time has finally come, still a little bit pricey, $119.99.


Pricey? hardly, considering i paid $95 for my wiiclip+d2pro9, $250 for my original xbox to be chipped and around $120 for my ps1 to get chipped. its actually quite cheap considering the price of modchips and the fact you don't even need to open up the ps3.  people have just been spoiled by the easiness of the wii/ds/psp.


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd be willing to bet my cock and balls this is real, and if it is it is it was probably rushed a little bit because c4eva and Team Jungle  are jumping on the PS3 hacking scene.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 19, 2010)

so is sony going to disable usb ports now?


----------



## wyndcrosser (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com/

IF you look this site can't even write it's own name right... the homepage's logo is JAIBREAK.

Wynd


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 19, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> so is sony going to disable usb ports now?


the latest update already allows them to modify devices and data without consent
so they can just release another update to detect and corrupt the device and delete any data that it installed


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 19, 2010)

See what happen was that the l would have been to close to b to look like another letter so they left it out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk

If it true then wow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> wyndcrosser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 This cross my mind ,but wasn't sure, I thought I just couldn't find it !!!


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 19, 2010)

If it's just a USB stick, can't you just get the files somewhere, put them on any old USB stick, and get this for free? Or would it be all formatted weird and whatnot?


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 19, 2010)

it claims it plays import games, yet the ps3 does this by default
its region free

only ps1, ps2, dvd, and blu-ray (movies) are region locked


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com/
> 
> IF you look this site can't even write it's own name right... the homepage's logo is JAIBREAK.
> 
> ...


I thought the PS2 was region locked?


----------



## Cermage (Aug 19, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> If it's just a USB stick, can't you just get the files somewhere, put them on any old USB stick, and get this for free? Or would it be all formatted weird and whatnot?



its more than likely it has its own specialised hardware inside if it is real.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Aug 19, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> WAT
> 
> if this works through firmware upgrades (so can play online clearly) then disregard what I said in the other PS3 thread i suck cocks
> 
> ...



So true i had to quote it.


This is a bad thing for videogame developers... But If this is real Sony is gonna sell a lot of Ps3's.


----------



## shango46 (Aug 19, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> If it's just a USB stick, can't you just get the files somewhere, put them on any old USB stick, and get this for free? Or would it be all formatted weird and whatnot?



My thoughts exactly! I mean, there are only so many different partitions available to be used and even if a new one was written, throw it at a Linux machine and within no time it can be picked apart. 

Has anyone used this yet? I say we get some people to pool the money together and find someone trusted to try this out (just a suggestion). 

Until otherwise proven, I call bullshit!


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 19, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> wyndcrosser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why I said ps2


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....gah I really need to get some sleep.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 19, 2010)

Need a real proof. For me it's just like if a random guy from nowhere tells "hi guise i haz a hakz 4 ur ps3 LOL !!!1!!oneleven"


----------



## Technik (Aug 19, 2010)

The news part of the website says its out, yet it has no distributors....


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 19, 2010)

i vote we start a fund to buy this so a gbatemp member can review it, i would donate a couple bucks, if i could use paypal of course


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 19, 2010)

even if its true you still need the game to rip and ps3 rentals kinda suck here (in australia anyway)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

Would this be a copy of the fabled "PS3 jigkick"?


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 19, 2010)

a guy posted a video in the comments at psx-scene.it shows the dumping process using this device.i can't see it cause i am posting this from my cell phone.has anyone checked it?


----------



## antwill (Aug 19, 2010)

I like how it says to click a link to view instructions and the files not found on the server. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and the 'Beware of Chinese knockoffs and imitations' warning too. How can anyone believe this is real when it's got no actual pictures of the product at all besides computer generated ones. And the video can easily be faked... Oh wait guys, this website must really be run by geohot, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he DID finally crack the ps3.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> a guy posted a video in the comments at psx-scene.it shows the dumping process using this device.i can't see it cause i am posting this from my cell phone.has anyone checked it?



Its from Ozmodchips. looks legit. Ozmodchips is pretty much one of the most to-be-trusted sites out there.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 19, 2010)

on the official site the instruction link is broken but the manager download link presents a manager.pkg file, I've never seen that file type before.

also a temper stated this cost $119 (on first page), again where is the proof for that, their official site doesn't even links to resellers.


----------



## Jiggah (Aug 19, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> on the official site the instruction link is broken but the manager download link presents a manager.pkg file, I've never seen that file type before.
> 
> also a temper stated this cost $119 (on first page), again where is the proof for that, their official site doesn't even links to resellers.



It's being tested by a reputable site (Ozmodchip), so just hold your horses.  A .pkg file is a pretty common file extension.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2010)

OZmodchips said Uncharted is at 94%. We'll see soon enough if it works.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> OZmodchips said Uncharted is at 94%. We'll see soon enough if it works.



He bailed on it to dump a much smaller game.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 19, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> I like how it says to click a link to view instructions and the files not found on the server.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know...people can believe it's real even without all that stuff because it's *NOT EVEN RELEASED YET*(not even to dealers).  Possible that it could be fake, but sounds more legit hearing OzModchips report on it.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 19, 2010)

oh my god i should have gotten a ps3...


----------



## C175R (Aug 19, 2010)

like someone said before, if its just an USB and files, why cant you just download it from somewhere?
can someone ask the ozmodchips how the files are or something?


----------



## antwill (Aug 19, 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How convenient. Especially seeing as the videos posted yesterday were of them installing littlebigplanet, yet no report on it working... :S


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 19, 2010)

And now the (gaming) world watches and waits.....


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't understand WHY he would do that. It was at 94%.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 19, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..yeah i think im calling bs on this as it stands


----------



## antwill (Aug 19, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly he needed more time to edit the videos... duh.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 19, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be so hasty. I don't think OzModChips would put his rep on the line for something like this if it wasn't legit. I'm not calling bullshit, but I'm not saying it works either until I see some results.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Care to read the damn post you're talking about? he said he's 94% on a different game.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 19, 2010)

As fun as it is to argue whether this is fake or not, I'm just gonna continue hoping this is real and not too expensive.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> As fun as it is to argue whether this is fake or not, I'm just gonna continue hoping this is real and not too expensive.



Whatever comes out of Ozmodchip's mouth at this point will be the word of God.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2010)

ozmodchip's says it works.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 19, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> ozmodchip's says it works.


oh my god this is rediculous...

if this owrks....


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

Qzmodchips: "it works!!!"


----------



## Cermage (Aug 19, 2010)

ozmodchips just confirmed its working. now to wait for videos


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

inafterhivemind


----------



## monkat (Aug 19, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love how you edited your post and still left a typo in xD


----------



## antwill (Aug 19, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> snico1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 typos. 'works' and 'ridiculous'.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 19, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> snico1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehhh screw spelling, i edited it to add more text hahaha it would have looked wierd without the second part


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

I think a new thread is in order to officially announce this dawn of a new day. Either that or change the title.


----------



## xiaNaix (Aug 19, 2010)

We are in the process of getting a video uploaded but, yes, OzModChips has confirmed that the product is 100% legit.

Welcome to the PS3 scene!


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 19, 2010)

woooooooooohoooooooooo...........................


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 19, 2010)

this is looking more and more legit, guess i shoulda gotten a ps3


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 19, 2010)

Now that ozmodchips has confirmed it, you people wanna start guessing how much it'll cost?


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 19, 2010)

I was a little happy that the PS3 wasn't hackable....


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> I was a little happy that the PS3 wasn't hackable....



Sorry to crush your dreams. times change. Things progress.


----------



## pubert09 (Aug 19, 2010)

Now how do we get it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also wondering if Sony will be able to tell if a game is being run through HDD and if an update can block it.


----------



## C175R (Aug 19, 2010)

if tis $120 like someone said, i dont know if i should get it.
since it might just block it on the next update.
I guess I have to wait and see how it really works.
it shouldnt be impossible to actually install the games as it says tho. since inFamous is already on PSN.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 19, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> mehrab2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^what he said 

... heck if im gna waste my ability to play online then fuck that.

the 360 will have to make do with playing backups.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 19, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> if tis $120 like someone said, i dont know if i should get it.
> since it might just block it on the next update.
> I guess I have to wait and see how it really works.
> it shouldnt be impossible to actually install the games as it says tho. since inFamous is already on PSN.


That $120 price tag just sounds like it was pulled out of nowhere...one of the posts on xbox-scene says "...if the price is really $119..."

I cannot find where the price was speculated in any of the previous posts...But anyway, $120 doesn't sound too bad considering it's the price of 2 new ps3 games.(unless the device has some detrimental effect)


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 19, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I need online!


----------



## antwill (Aug 19, 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> C175R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean besides the heavy effect on the laser?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 19, 2010)

i bet sony has this already and are in the process or blocking it any day now you'll see a new update


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Seraph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where would be the evidence for this claim of which you speak, my good sir?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 19, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> You mean besides the heavy effect on the laser?



LoL. How can backups via the PS3 HDD or a USB drive effect the laser?


----------



## Seraph (Aug 19, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they're using discs to backup the games.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 19, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seems it would save the laser, since you would be reading of the hdd


----------



## antwill (Aug 19, 2010)

Well from what people on random forums have said, you have to dump your own games. I was just going by that. And why would anyone support piracy? Please explain. That and the obscene pricetag, which is not speculation as it's listed on shoppsjailbreak.com. Which makes it seem like it's going to be a regular $150 and was discounted for a limited time. I should add the fake reviews on that site too.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 19, 2010)

$150 is well worth it if it doesnt get blocked.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 19, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Well from what people on random forums have said, you have to dump your own games. I was just going by that. And why would anyone support piracy? Please explain. That and the obscene pricetag, which is not speculation as it's listed on shoppsjailbreak.com. Which makes it seem like it's going to be a regular $150 and was discounted for a limited time. I should add the fake reviews on that site too.


How are we sure that's even an official dealer?  Why would anyone support piracy?  Have you even looked where you're posting?  I know a lot of people who use devices for homebrew, but there are also a lot of others who pirate here.  And as I've said, a little expensive, but in context of what it does, it's not that bad.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 19, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> $150 is well worth it if it doesnt get blocked.


how do you know it won't?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Well from what people on random forums have said, you have to dump your own games. I was just going by that. And why would anyone support piracy? Please explain. That and the obscene pricetag, which is not speculation as it's listed on *shoppsjailbreak.com*. Which makes it seem like it's going to be a regular $150 and was discounted for a limited time. I should add the fake reviews on that site too.


I've said this once, and I'll say it again, *THAT IS NOT THERE WEBSITE*. Look at my first post for the real website, there is no price tag on it yet!


----------



## pubert09 (Aug 19, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So when will there be a retailer? Is it like a closed beta right now or something?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

to quote xiaNaix 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I can confirm a couple of things.
> 
> 1. FAT32 is currently supported. They are working on NTFS.
> 
> ...


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 19, 2010)

modsupplyer says it works by turning retail units into dev units which can run unsigned codes


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> modsupplyer says it works by turning retail units into dev units which can run unsigned codes



Notice he said 'essentially'. I'm sure there is a bit more to it than that, but yes, it can run unsigned code.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 19, 2010)

just think what amazing homebrews could be developed using ps3's power


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 19, 2010)

sonys face after finding out about this


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

Thinking about this though, even if this is update-able, I don't think i'll get it. I like playing online way too much right now.

Not to say this isn't an awesome innovation, because it is.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 19, 2010)

This will be useful if I but ANOTHER PS3 and use that one for hacking.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

Today has been a momentous occasion, troops! The Sony forces have held us back for three full years, but on this day, we broke through their defenses. Let this day be known throughout history. Let this be a lesson to anyone that stands in our way. Pirates will always find a way! Wave your Jolly Roger with pride, troops! The sun rises on a brand new day!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2010)

Wait for it to be processed.


----------



## person66 (Aug 19, 2010)

So, is this 100% without a doubt real? Or is there still a chance it could be fake?

If it's real than wow...  Just wow.


----------



## zeromac (Aug 19, 2010)

Mmmmm Gotta get me a PS3 lol


----------



## Seraph (Aug 19, 2010)

Epic stuff here in the past few hours...can't wait to see how things turn out in the future.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 19, 2010)

it's apparently updadate-able .. what on earth does that mean ? 

as in it can be further optimized through updates ? what is Sony bricks it from working all together ?

... i'd lol my ass off if they block USB ports in the next update as a a precaution hahahah (and there'd be a side note like go charge your controller somewhere else)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what i really want to see is homebrew, free PSN games, and my linux back (couldn't care less about game dumps)

if this thingy can do it then f' the online; if it can't then it really isn't worth it in my opinion (my whole intention and purpose behind getting the PS3 in the first place was for it to be my online legit console)


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> it's apparently updadate-able .. what on earth does that mean ?
> 
> as in it can be further optimized through updates ? what is Sony bricks it from working all together ?
> 
> ...


They can't block the USB ports since many accessories use the USB port like Guitar Hero, fightsticks and the charging of the DS3 battery.


----------



## Rizsparky (Aug 19, 2010)

wow this looked totaly fake but the demo video.... wow just wow


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 19, 2010)

the video has been processed and works now


----------



## D-Trogh (Aug 19, 2010)

As the comment on YouTube says; show me a video of the PS3 + the television and then I might believe this..


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 19, 2010)

^what he said 

also... who the shit made this, any team name or anything we know NOTHING ( did a who is on their website, it's austrailan so maybe them? can anyone confirm)... i doubt anyone has even bothered asking this


... this may very well be the scam of the century ... then again Ozmodchips aren't douches to do so, but still meh you cnt trust everyone can you ?


EDIT: really bad typo, sorry Serph


----------



## Seraph (Aug 19, 2010)

D-Trogh said:
			
		

> As the comment on YouTube says; show me a video of the PS3 + the television and then I might believe this..


I'm sure OzModchips(when did they become douches?) wants to drive away its customers and destroy its reputation.  I mean, possibly losing some customers due to Shoptemp wasn't enough.

(both sellers are great though!)


----------



## D-Trogh (Aug 19, 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> I'm sure OzModchips(when did they become douches?) wants to drive away its customers and destroy its reputation.  I mean, possibly losing some customers due to Shoptemp wasn't enough.
> 
> (both sellers are great though!)


Don't get me wrong here, sure they have a reputation to keep up. But I've seen enough things people thought were real but in the end were just a hoax. I'm not talking about the PS3 only.
And as Maz7006 said, who actually made it? Am I missing something here?
A post on PSX-Scene made a point too, who in the hell would ship fake units? Then again, we only saw one of these things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The interwebs are full of lies! But let's see how this develops. It's very interesting..


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

I've not watched the video yet as I'm on my phone but, I don't know if this has already been said here, this basically turns the PS3 into a test/debug unit. Simple, yet so good...


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 19, 2010)

Well that video is pretty convincing. I dont see any reason for OzModchips to fake anything like that. Its not like they would do this just to troll or to sell some fake modchips to people.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 19, 2010)

Fucking ridiculous..... I thought we had a long wait to go for any backups on ps3. damn this is wicked.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow. I never thought I'd see the day. Or this could turn out to just be another hoax, but ozmodchips are a reputable business so I doubt it.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Wow. I never thought I'd see the day. Or this could turn out to just be another hoax, but ozmodchips are a reputable business so I doubt it.


so are psx-scene.as they have confirmed it to be real,i have no doubt.


----------



## marmon2 (Aug 19, 2010)

LOL Might actually get a ps3 now!


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 19, 2010)

lets just all hope now that the homebrew ppl can develop some great stuff; for backups alone this is quite useless to me.


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 19, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> -snip-



True hope it's not another Z-Pack if you know what i mean....


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, I remember Z-Pack, haha that was the best one ever.


----------



## tommzy2 (Aug 19, 2010)

i don't trust ozmodchips, they are opened around 20 mins away from my house, here in melbourne australia. last time i paid in full for a cyclo ds (ds chip) and they never sent me it. paid $70 for it, i swear if i go to buy that for my ps3 ima bring all my payment records to them and get $70 off.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

I put that backup manager file on my memory stick so it might run, but it didn't. No surprise really. Running off USB on PS3 isn't an option and it's not allowed, so I'm thinking maybe they somehow copied that file over to the HDD or that dongle does something really special to force it to run.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 19, 2010)

tommzy2 said:
			
		

> i don't trust ozmodchips, they are opened around 20 mins away from my house, here in melbourne australia. last time i paid in full for a cyclo ds (ds chip) and they never sent me it. paid $70 for it, i swear if i go to buy that for my ps3 ima bring all my payment records to them and get $70 off.



why didn't you storm into their shop, reef whoever was behind the counter and drag them across it and demand they give you it?


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 19, 2010)

this is gonna be awesome and it works with online for all current games but I reckon Sony will be able to patch this straight away, unless each update sony makes, the Makers of this release and update to add??? I hope that will be what happens lol, or even better sony can't do anything!! hahaha


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> this is gonna be awesome and it works with online for all current games but I reckon Sony will be able to patch this straight away, unless each update sony makes, the Makers of this release and update to add??? I hope that will be what happens lol, or even better sony can't do anything!! hahaha


No. Sony WILL be able to patch it, be it a simple device block at first so everyone has to buy a new one.


----------



## ganons (Aug 19, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to bet my cock and balls this is real, and if it is it is it was probably rushed a little bit because c4eva and Team Jungle  are jumping on the PS3 hacking scene.



where did you read that?

This seems to be like umd emulator - psp early backup method


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 19, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but I still like my idea of  every update sony makes, the makers of this give out a free update to override sonys patch for it.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nobody fully realizes the potential that we have here now, ok free games FTW (even though it greatly hurts game developers) but the homebrew scene guys. Imagine the emulators, OS's  etc.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 19, 2010)

I prefer to keep my PS3 unmodded, it's better to be safe than sorry when it comes to Sony.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 19, 2010)

$169 as for my proof: http://www.ozmodchips.com/ps-jailbreak-wor...-play-p-68.html

and it has FAQ and all that shit, so yeah, unfortunately it will most likely be a waste of money because if Sony update, we lose =(


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I prefer to keep my PS3 unmodded, it's better to be safe than sorry when it comes to Sony.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## OSW (Aug 19, 2010)

Shit, hope it works on all current firmwares! I just updated to 3.41 today after reading that geohot had left the scene (I figured ps3 wouldn't get hacked for a long time T_T).

I think im gonna leave the ethernet out just in case..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 19, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> the makers of this give out a free update to override sonys patch for it.


sony isn't as stupid as nintendo


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

OSW said:
			
		

> Shit, hope it works on all current firmwares! I just updated to 3.41 today after reading that geohot had left the scene (I figured ps3 wouldn't get hacked for a long time T_T).
> 
> I think im gonna leave the ethernet out just in case..


They said it works with all current firmwares so we should be OK, there's no way Sony could have blocked something they didn't know about 3 weeks ago!

I've got Automatic downloads too from PlayStation Plus so it might be a good ides to leave the switch off.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 19, 2010)

OSW said:
			
		

> Shit, hope it works on all current firmwares! I just updated to 3.41 today after reading that geohot had left the scene (I figured ps3 wouldn't get hacked for a long time T_T).
> 
> I think im gonna leave the ethernet out just in case..


http://www.ozmodchips.com/ps-jailbreak-wor...-play-p-68.html

says here it works on the current and a few previous firmwares but it will most likely fail when it comes to the next update after this is released


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 19, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I know lol, I wish they were, if they made an update to override sonys patch sony would just bann your ps3 from psn!


----------



## OSW (Aug 19, 2010)

ozmodchips link not working? Maybe server overload?


----------



## Urza (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.twitlonger.com/show/37e92k


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

OSW said:
			
		

> ozmodchips link not working? Maybe server overload?


Yeah I can't get on it either. People all over the world will be trying to get on it, no wonder its crashed.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 19, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> OSW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it works, u just have to refresh and keep trying for a while, I got on in my 7th refresh LOL


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 19, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> OSW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that's our shitty Australian servers for you


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

Not really that desperate to get on it anyway, it won't have any info we don't already know.


----------



## connor_walsh (Aug 19, 2010)

First person to buy me one gets a hug


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

connor_walsh said:
			
		

> First person to buy one gets a hug


Fix'd.


----------



## GundamXXX (Aug 19, 2010)

I hate myself now

Few months back i couldve picked a PS3 as a prize but I needed a microwave so I got that and some towels thinking "Meh ,... PS3 games are expensive, and its not like theyre actually going to hack it anytime soon" Im just about to microware my own head -_-


----------



## Christopher8827 (Aug 19, 2010)

Aww... Those online cheaters better not get even near the ps3. I don't play on the ps3 to have hackers and cheaters like the Wii on online.


----------



## connor_walsh (Aug 19, 2010)

Christopher8827 said:
			
		

> Aww... Those online cheaters better not get even near the ps3. I don't play on the ps3 to have hackers and cheaters like the Wii on online.


Action Replay on PS3 FTW!!11


----------



## ganons (Aug 19, 2010)

youtubers are screaming disc change at 01:23


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Aug 19, 2010)

So the general theory is that it's legit but still expensive and Sony might just update to break it or remove more features like with linux


----------



## indask8 (Aug 19, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> youtubers are screaming disc change at 01:23



On psp, with some of the first iso loaders, you needed to have a umd on the drive...


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> So the general theory is that it's legit but still expensive and Sony might just update to break it or remove more features like with linux


Yes. So just don't update and use the firmware blocker included that could also be blocked by Sony.

Thing is that as soon as Sony get their hands on one it'll be blocked. Simple as.


----------



## ganons (Aug 19, 2010)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you didnt understand, they swapped the uncharted for ratchet.
im aware of how the psp umd emulator worked


----------



## Zeroneo (Aug 19, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> boudincaca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check this then: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IDaGne0u-4


----------



## Alex666 (Aug 19, 2010)

"Better" "Proof"?! 

dont own a ps3 but id definetly buy one if this will work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Zeroneo was faster... damn!


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm at the OzModChips checkout page and I'm so tempted to just click checkout...except from the fact that I don't have the money!

Hopefully I can go halves with my mum or something if I did well in my French GCSE or something! : p


----------



## GundamXXX (Aug 19, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> "Better" "Proof"?!
> 
> dont own a ps3 but id definetly buy one if this will work
> 
> ...




Good enough for me!


----------



## Gullwing (Aug 19, 2010)

Pfff 100+ bucks for a USB stick? The site itself seems as a scam to me


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Pfff 100+ bucks for a USB stick? The site itself seems as a scam to me


It's a USB dongle, it's different.


----------



## indask8 (Aug 19, 2010)

If it's real I guess the content of that USB stick is somewhat similar to the way the pandora battery worked on the psp (but more complex of course than just a specific serial).


----------



## raulpica (Aug 19, 2010)

If this is true, it'll be just a question of time before someone will open it wide and posts how to replicate one cheaply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And after that it'll be the onslaught of cheap chinese rip-offs


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 19, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> And after that it'll be the onslaught of cheap chinese rip-offs



Which will all be available with free shipping at shoptemp.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 19, 2010)

i predict a new ps3 section in the near future


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 19, 2010)

like they say EVERYTHING IS HACKABLE just takes time


----------



## Alex666 (Aug 19, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i predict a new ps3 section in the near future



word! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so just to get this right, i could connect a external HDD with lets say 2 TB and then play games from it? 
just theoratically, when we assume this is real


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 19, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes and it is real OZMODCHIPS is a very well known mod site and he has showed 2times already that it's not fake how can you fake putting uncharted 2 in and he was able to play rachet and clank.  you cant fake that.


----------



## D-Trogh (Aug 19, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> so just to get this right, i could connect a external HDD with lets say 2 TB and then play games from it?
> just theoratically, when we assume this is real


You might be able to, if this thing can read from NTFS formatted hard drive, or any format that supports files > 4GB


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 19, 2010)

D-Trogh said:
			
		

> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ps3 usb loaders


----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2010)

Backing up games?
What games?





			
				Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i predict a new ps3 section in the near future


http://gbatemp.net/f164-sony-playstation-1-2-and-3


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 19, 2010)

Too late in the game for it now imo I'll just wait for the PS4 in 2012.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 19, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Hehe

This is great news. I may consider a PS3 after all.

I wonder if you could play these games online?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 19, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Backing up games?
> What games?
> 
> 
> ...


a new modding section fool


----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the point?
It'll be like the PS section we have now, dead.
Of course it'll be active for the first few days but it'll be dead.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 19, 2010)

hahahaha... so sony will block USB ports now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope not.


----------



## DCG (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a strange feeling about this thing, something is not right.


----------



## b00tstrapturner (Aug 19, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> I have a strange feeling about this thing, something is not right.


Samething here.

Anyone please  check a scene release of Ratchet_and_Clank_Future_Tools_of_Destruction (20Gb+)
I'm almost sure there must be a file in it bigger then 4Gb.
If that's the case check video again where he is dumping Rachet to


----------



## ComplicatioN (Aug 19, 2010)

I await a confirmation from another source


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Aug 19, 2010)

Gbatemp mods you need to get a sample and revieuw this 

(Crap i fucked up my last school year now this ps3 mod hell no why why)


----------



## DCG (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IDaGne0u-4...player_embedded


a youtube vid showing both the console and a screen, haven't watched it myself  but it says it works


----------



## Alex666 (Aug 19, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IDaGne0u-4...player_embedded
> 
> 
> a youtube vid showing both the console and a screen, haven't watched it myself  but it says it works



already postet 2 times a few pages ago ^^
and yeah i think its proof enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all those non believers can go to hell


----------



## C175R (Aug 19, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...u can download infamous on psn...?


----------



## nIxx (Aug 19, 2010)

b00tstrapturner said:
			
		

> DCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just quoting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and he was dumping it to a Harddrive.
Anyway as the guy from OzModchips said just don´t buy it if you don´t believe it


----------



## corolla0305 (Aug 19, 2010)

Dude if you read all of the information out there, 4gb is the dump size yeah, but you can use the internal system to load files bigger than this ......


----------



## darkmaster_101 (Aug 19, 2010)

corolla0305 said:
			
		

> Dude if you read all of the information out there, 4gb is the dump size yeah, but you can use the internal system to load files bigger than this ......



There is a 4Gig file size, but not for the iso/disk, it's if a file *inside* the game is over 4Gb then it won't save.
So most games shouldn't be a problem, plus they tested 150 games without incident.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 19, 2010)

damn and yet my ps3 had to break down... but still i may save my money for this. LOL i'm going wait till next month to save and stuff.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 19, 2010)

I shall reiterate what Urza said which no one could obviously be bothered to read.
http://www.twitlonger.com/show/37e92k

"psjailbreak's so called "Backup Manager" (which is pretty much the only thing available to download on their website) is a debug package including a regular fself compiled with the (massively privately leaked) 1.92 sdk, The package itself is generated with Sony's official sdk tool (make_package_npdrm revision 1203 probably from that very same sdk) that makes it illegal to share because I am quite sure psjailbreak staff doesn't have the appropriate license to be using the official Playstation 3 SDK and its tools. The binary itself seems to use the usual sce apis when it comes to the gui or copying files over. It does run on a debug console and displays a "nicely" done GUI that lets you "backup" your game to the external or usb hdd and "run" them later on. Needless to say the backups wont "run" as their "backup manager" is just a regular fself running with game privileges and doesn't make use of any exploits that I can think of. Needless to say that if their so called usb dongle is real (which I doubt) it does extensive use of leaked sony's software and keys/certificates."


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 19, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> already postet 2 times a few pages ago ^^
> and yeah i think its proof enough
> 
> 
> ...



I read Urza's post and clicked the link, Luke_c, there's a few who read it.


----------



## b00tstrapturner (Aug 19, 2010)

nIxx said:
			
		

> b00tstrapturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So */dev_usb006/* is harddrive ?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 19, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hardly anyone read it doesn't mean no one at all read it


----------



## D-Trogh (Aug 19, 2010)

Yup, I read that too. Also, some posts on Engadget that say the used PS3 is a 'debug-system'? Check the first video @0:44.
and the second around 1:00. You see 'Install Package Files' and above that '/app_home/PS3_GAME/'. The user on Engadget thus says this is simply a debug console and someone wrote that 'tool' with the leaked SDK. Only debug consoles can run it he says. Oh well..


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 19, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Hardly anyone read it doesn't mean no one at all read it



Er... What? 
That's the point I was trying to make...


----------



## DCG (Aug 19, 2010)

I have come across that pice of info, only I didn't see the part that said something about a debug unit. 
well, nice fake thing again.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 19, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I shall reiterate what Urza said which no one could obviously be bothered to read.
> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/37e92k
> *snip*


I've read it, and I know Matieulh is someone to be trusted, but I seriously doubt that someone like OzModChips (and xiaNaix too, at that) would ruin their reputations for a hoax.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 19, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I've read it, and I know Matieulh is someone to be trusted, but I seriously doubt that someone like OzModChips (and xiaNaix too, at that) would ruin their reputations for a hoax.


they must know something we don't


----------



## Gilberd (Aug 19, 2010)

xorloser comfirmed that it works
and said that it TURNS THE PS3 in to a debug console
not that you need a debug console for it to work
http://twitter.com/xorloser/status/21554119576


----------



## raulpica (Aug 19, 2010)

Gilberd said:
			
		

> xorloser comfirmed that it works
> and said that it TURNS THE PS3 in to a debug console
> not that you need a debug console for it to work
> http://twitter.com/xorloser/status/21554119576


Then I guess it's a bit like the good ol' Pandora Battery. It kinda puts the PS3 in "service mode". I remember seeing a vid some time back, which showed how a Debug PS3 also has a BD Emulator built-in.

I'm really interested in the Dongle. It seems like the only thing it really does is putting the PS3 in debug mode. I wonder how they achieved it. Probably something akin to SaveMii. 
A certain signal combination in a seemingly normal port which activates debug mode...

I hope someone analyzes it soon.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

This is awesome, but the price is utter clown shoes. It seems like they just want to get the initial investment, because they anticipate Sony fully blocking their shit.

I'll sit back and see what happens first.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 19, 2010)

If it puts the PS3 in debug mode, then Sony will just remove debug mode. Simple.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 19, 2010)

so the doongle works as a "pandora" that enables retail consoles to debug consoles... and it seems that once you unplug the doongle the PS3 wont run on debug anymore... (neet..)

and the program used to dump/launch backups, seems to be able to run it using the debug console, without the help of the doongle.

so this thing only to play backup for now. hopefully we can also run some custom programs made for debug consoles...


----------



## SifJar (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, I'm sure that if it is indeed real, once it is released it will be taken apart, and dirt cheap clones will be made. Vaguely interesting IMO (not that I have a PS3...), but if it does indeed use official SDK stuff and is therefore completely illegal, I hope someone reverse engineers it and makes a legal version for loading homebrew or whatever.

EDIT: I wonder how early in the boot sequence the check for the device is made...if its very early (e.g. equivalent of pre-IPL on PSP, as it is with Pandora battery), this CAN'T be patched with updates. Only newer hardware revisions. However, they do mention that they can't guarantee operability over 3.41, so I am guessing it may be later in the boot process, meaning it can be patched...I guess time will tell.


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 19, 2010)

you guys remember the blue psp battery for psp-3000's? you know the one that was BS? ozmodchips sold/sell that... with no proof.
i hope this is real, which means i could totally go out and get me a ps3... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, just like MMS IPL injection, we could probably make a backup of the USB, and do the same... and then we all would win


----------



## Gilberd (Aug 19, 2010)

you guys should check out PS3 news .com
it had the update about xorloser confirming that it works
and now it has an update about a patch that was made for people with Debug PS3 consoles


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 19, 2010)

Im confused about this debug issue

ok so this only works on debug PS3's ? 

... then what the shit is a debug PS3 and how can i know that i have one; or is this all complete BS ?


----------



## D-Trogh (Aug 19, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Im confused about this debug issue
> 
> ok so this only works on debug PS3's ?
> 
> ... then what the shit is a debug PS3 and how can i know that i have one; or is this all complete BS ?


Apparently this things turns your PS3 in a debug console. (well.. 'service mode') which allows you to run the unsigned(?) code, thus the Backup Manager.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 19, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Im confused about this debug issue
> 
> ok so this only works on debug PS3's ?
> 
> ... then what the shit is a debug PS3 and how can i know that i have one; or is this all complete BS ?


Debug PS3s are special PS3s which are given to developers to test their games. Thus, to ease their work, it has functions like a BD emulator (to avoid burning copies every now and then to test builds) and the ability to run unsigned code (so they can test a piece of code without getting it signed every time).

Their Backup Manager is using the ability to run unsigned code in debug mode to do all of this.

And this USB Dongle should be able (as to what they claim) to turn every PS3 out there into a Debug unit temporarily.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 19, 2010)

sony will be shitting their pants now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn bed time when i wake up i'll have to sift through over 9000 new pages!!


----------



## JumpMan3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Why would you want to buy a modchip for a system that has no games?
Most of the games on be played on PC, Xbox 360 and those systems are much cheaper to mod. not worth it for a hand full of games imo.

I'll stick with 360 and PC for my haxors, and use PS3 for exclusives.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 19, 2010)

JumpMan3 said:
			
		

> Why would you want to buy a modchip for a system that has no games?
> Most of the games on be played on PC, Xbox 360 and those systems are much cheaper to mod. not worth it for a hand full of games imo.
> 
> I'll stick with 360 and PC for my haxors, and use PS3 for exclusives.




Are you insane?
The PS3 has quite a bit of games, I should know, I have many of them.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice, but it has quite a price tag $120, i suppose it is worth it for the games on the PS3.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 19, 2010)

That's great news that it's at least possible (If it is in fact)
Sony's depending on games to create revenue though, so we'll see what this does to Sony.


----------



## D-Trogh (Aug 19, 2010)

PS3-News said:
			
		

> At this time it would probably be wise NOT to waste your money on this expensive PSJailBreak USB device, as a FREE PS3 scene solution is bound to surface.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/psjailbre.../#ixzz0x3gqr3f4


Nuff' said.


----------



## Gilberd (Aug 19, 2010)

don't be too hasty to buy this yet there are people that are studying this device and are trying to come up with a free solution according to ps3 news


----------



## agimann (Aug 19, 2010)

@gilberb i read that aswell, but i`ll go looking for a ps3 to buy someplace cheap, used or new.


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Aug 19, 2010)

I cant wait for this to be released!


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 19, 2010)

i give it 2-3days sony will update the firmware making this product useless i


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 19, 2010)

http://216.70.123.176/forum/img/smilies/smiley-wub.png
hmmm. Im not even close to being convinced.


----------



## SifJar (Aug 19, 2010)

The only actually interesting part (IMO) is the USB dongle. From my reading, it allows the PS3 to boot in debug mode, and run any unsigned code you like. The "Backup Manager" is simply a tool made with leaked, illegal official SDK to rip discs and configure the BD emulator built into the debug mode of the PS3 firmware. Meh.

If an unofficial, homebrew SDK is made and released, and the USB device is reverse engineered and cheap clones appear (which I reckon will happen, and within 6 months of the PSJailbreak's release I reckon you'll be able to buy an equivalent device for ~$20 max), then this is a cool advancement in the PS3 scene. 

As I said before, Sony's ability to patch this depends on how THEY coded the detection of the "debug device" in their firmware. They may also be unable to patch it, as that'd mean that all their own official debug devices would no longer function in newer firmwares. e.g. Nintendo never patched SaveMii, because they need it internally.




			
				BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> hmmm. Im not even close to being convinced.



Well, it is confirmed to be real, and I completely disagree with you. I am pretty sure its real, as all evidence points towards it being so.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 19, 2010)

Why did they use the term "jailbreak"? I hate that term.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 19, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I prefer to keep my PS3 unmodded, it's better to be safe than sorry when it comes to Sony.




fuck sony, don't lick their asses they have had enough worship from everyone, this IS IT if it's true! i am so happy the ps3 is hack, sony deserve everything they get for treating us gamers like crap! 

when they add cheat support and hack trophies i am so into this, for now i will watch, lets just hope you can go online using this too, but knowing sony they are likely to try to ban consoles, let them try a lawsuit will be 1 step ahead of them, just like the 12 lawsuits for the other OS removal!


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 19, 2010)

lol and nintendo says the 3DS will be unhackable :0


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 19, 2010)

Christopher8827 said:
			
		

> Aww... Those online cheaters better not get even near the ps3. I don't play on the ps3 to have hackers and cheaters like the Wii on online.
> 
> STFU! bloody wingers
> 
> ...




















  i can't wait to cheat on my games, gta 4 will be much more fun!


----------



## thebsharp (Aug 19, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> As I said before, Sony's ability to patch this depends on how THEY coded the detection of the "debug device" in their firmware. They may also be unable to patch it, as that'd mean that all their own official debug devices would no longer function in newer firmwares. e.g. Nintendo never patched SaveMii, because they need it internally.



This is what I was wondering as well. If it does turn the PS3 into a true debug unit, then Sony has quite the mess on its hands (potentially). 

I will wait a few months on the fence and watch what happens. I will see how Sony handles this, and how this device handles the inevitable firmware assault. Cause that's a hefty chunk of change that could be rendered useless in a week.


----------



## Cermage (Aug 19, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> If it puts the PS3 in debug mode, then Sony will just remove debug mode. Simple.



i don't think sony would have left "Debug" mode on the ps3 without reason, my best guess would be that sony uses debug for repairs and that removing it would make their job a pain in the ass.


----------



## Ashler (Aug 19, 2010)

Wondering if this could lead to a CFW somewhere along the line as happens with the PSP so that we do not have to update to another oficial FW again.


----------



## Nuke85 (Aug 19, 2010)

well time to play the waiting game..Not gonna cough up money for this yet :0


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 19, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that would be pretty cool though

lets say they remove it, you send in your PS3 for a "repair" they cnt fix it

you get sent a new one 

... profit.


----------



## person66 (Aug 19, 2010)

What If the game developers just added a bunch of garbage data to the end of some of the important files, causing them to be over 4 GB, which means you couldn't use that game

Sorry if this was already asked

also, wow 172 users reading this


----------



## OSW (Aug 19, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Debug PS3s are special PS3s which are given to developers to test their games. Thus, to ease their work, it has functions like a BD emulator (to avoid burning copies every now and then to test builds) and the ability to run unsigned code (so they can test a piece of code without getting it signed every time).
> 
> Their Backup Manager is using the ability to run unsigned code in debug mode to do all of this.
> 
> And this USB Dongle should be able (as to what they claim) to turn every PS3 out there into a Debug unit temporarily.



Holy shit, unsigned code FTW


----------



## Nuke85 (Aug 19, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> What If the game developers just added a bunch of garbage data to the end of some of the important files, causing them to be over 4 GB, which means you couldn't use it.
> 
> Sorry if this was already asked



Q. Does PS JailBreak allow every game to work?

A. Apparently 150 games have been tested, and they all work. If a game happens to have 1 file over 4gb the program will not be able to rip the game onto the harddrive. Apparently the worl around is to dump it on an internal hardrive

So I guess you have to rip it on your internal drive, instead of a external?


Edit : damn site crashed now


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 19, 2010)

When one of YOU has a working item and has actually used it, let me know. Till then this is a non event in my books.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> When one of YOU has a working item and has actually used it, let me know. Till then this is a non event in my books.



Well, then you are ignorant. this has been confirmed by more than one onlne retailer including Ozmodchips, and I am pretty sure they wouldn't be putting their nuts on the chopping block to sell you all a fake product. You can quote me on that.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 19, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also dev/hackers confirmed this as a legit one (according to the 3 hackers in ps3news)... and it seems that's the case.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 19, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trulen (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm a dirty pirate with no concern for companies, so this makes me happy.

Ok so I lied a little bit.
I'm getting the collectors edition of LBP2.  Just because I like LBP that much.

But all the other companies I'll steal and pirate and loot from.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 19, 2010)

Trulen said:
			
		

> I'm a dirty pirate with no concern for companies, so this makes me happy.
> 
> Ok so I lied a little bit.
> I'm getting the collectors edition of LBP2.  Just because I like LBP that much.
> ...



from one of the joystiq blog comments, take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Trulen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Derp. The dongle essentially turns it into a debug system.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 19, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Derp. The dongle essentially turns it into a debug system.



yeah, thats what i thought, just shows what they know.


----------



## antwill (Aug 19, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> when they add cheat support and hack trophies i am so into this


First off, you're sounding like a 12 year old. And second... Why would you want to hack trophies in the first place? What will that even do besides make it seem like you have no life?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This. Trophies are for saying you accomplished something. This is like going to s trophy store and getting one engraved that says "Strongest dude in the universe" and slapping it on your shelf.

And i'm hoping there is no cheat support. Online hackers would ruin this in a heartbeat.


----------



## antwill (Aug 19, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh for sure, look at the DS and Wii...


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 19, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Trulen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously watch this..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IDaGne0u-4

if you are still in your sense.. you will see the PS3 model there that is not labeled  as  "Debug/Test" on the shell case.

and yeah... if you forgot the back read ... it clearly states that retail consoles will run in debug mode once you inserted the dongle on USB port.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 19, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> seriously watch this..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IDaGne0u-4
> 
> ...



get a life, if that is all you like to whine about then you need to get out more, i want to have fun on my console and do stuff that you normally cannot do, that is what hacking is all about, chill man, you are starting to sound like sony themselves.


----------



## alucard77 (Aug 19, 2010)

I cannot see how this is a fake.  Way too many things out there pointing to the fact this is not a fake.

I just wish there were some US resellers.  I don't see any of those.

Also, can you just dump ISOs to your HD through some other method and use this, or do you need the original game and to use your BD Player?  I don't see if that is confirmed anywhere.


----------



## redact (Aug 19, 2010)

*stops ps3 from downloading files automatically*


----------



## antwill (Aug 19, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> get a life, if that is all you like to whine about then you need to get out more, i want to have fun on my console and do stuff that you normally cannot do, that is what hacking is all about, chill man, you are starting to sound like sony themselves.


I need to get a life? If hacking trophies qualifies as 'fun' to you, then *YOU* are the one that needs to get a life. I don't know man, maybe go outside or something instead of getting all hurt over a forum post.

On topic: Anyone else noticed how this is like one of the only websites that doesn't offer an actual picture of the product. And why was the site created and updated in June but we're only hearing about this now?


----------



## Reploid (Aug 19, 2010)

I wonder how much it will cost.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 19, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> I need to get a life? If hacking trophies qualifies as 'fun' to you, then *YOU* are the one that needs to get a life. I don't know man, maybe go outside or something instead of getting all hurt over a forum post.



you are the one flaming me, so it's your own problem, just go back to sony and make love to them, if you love to be restricted and controlled by sony and it seems you do then by all means bow down to them i am sure they will accept your offering of worship, that is all.

*adds antwill to ignore list*


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 19, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> *adds antwill to ignore list*



Real mature there.

What does an ignore list even *do* in a forum?


----------



## alucard77 (Aug 19, 2010)

I think you both are trolling and need to drop it.  How about that?

Reploid, I read $170 or $150


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> On topic: Anyone else noticed how this is like one of the only websites that doesn't offer an actual picture of the product. And why was the site created and updated in June but we're only hearing about this now?
> 
> I have a feeling this wasn't supposed to be public yet, so the site is still under construction. This was probably announced now because of the recent news with c4eva. The sticks sent out were just in a bare shell. The actual retail units' shells are probably still being designed. Either that or they have the shells now, they just havnt had a chance to take a picture of them since units are available as we speak.
> 
> QUOTE(Reploid @ Aug 19 2010, 04:43 PM) I wonder how much it will cost.



It will retail for $170 on the Ozmodchips website, but that's in Australian funny money.


----------



## Rockym (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm wondering if this would work for PS2 games as well, if you have a PS3 that has PS2 BC.


----------



## thaddius (Aug 19, 2010)

Rockym said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if this would work for PS2 games as well, if you have a PS3 that has PS2 BC.


You already can load PS2 backups from an HDD on PS2BC PS3s I think... but yeah, it'd be nice if it were all rolled into one...


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 19, 2010)

Rockym said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if this would work for PS2 games as well, if you have a PS3 that has PS2 BC.



They said no to that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think they might have been working on it for a while, and were waiting for the first units to come off the production line, getting them to trusted sources for them to test before revealing it to the world. If they just posted a Youtube video months ago where they show it off in a dark room, screams of "fake!" would be heard everywhere, with good reason.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 19, 2010)

alucard77 said:
			
		

> I cannot see how this is a fake.  Way too many things out there pointing to the fact this is not a fake.
> 
> I just wish there were some US resellers.  I don't see any of those.
> 
> Also, can you just dump ISOs to your HD through some other method and use this, or do you need the original game and to use your BD Player?  I don't see if that is confirmed anywhere.


afaik.. you can do it manually by using a PC.. just copy it over on your HDD... (mount the downloaded iso file then copy the contents of the ISO file in the external HDD.)

maybe after that.. you can play downloaded games on the net i guess? Since the loader is not actually iso loader though... it just load the actual game contents raw on the disc.. not a single ISO file.


----------



## SifJar (Aug 19, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Cermage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it. It can load Blu-Ray dumps because the debug firmware can do that for testing games as they are developed. As PS2 games aren't going to be tested on a PS3, there's no reason for the debug firmware to have that functionality. Of course, there's nothing to stop people coding their own loader for PS2 games, and in fact, it may be possible to use unsigned code to somehow trick the PS3 into booting into PS2 mode, but loading a .ELF instead of the disc, e.g. ULanchElf or Open PS2 Loader. Just a theory


----------



## alucard77 (Aug 19, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> afaik.. you can do it manually by using a PC.. just copy it over on your HDD... (mount the downloaded iso file then copy the contents of the ISO file in the external HDD.)
> 
> maybe after that.. you can play downloaded games on the net i guess? Since the loader is not actually iso loader though... it just load the actual game contents raw on the disc.. not a single ISO file.



If that is the case that would be nice.  Kinda like WBFSManager for the Wii.


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

This is rather interesting. Although I remember Z-Pack and the ParadoX ISO loader.. I've no eye for fakes, other than blatantly NOT showing the PS3, which seems to be in the videos posted. I'm skeptical but still very interested to see how this plays out. The cards have been dealt, let's see what sort of a hand Sony gets.

Almost all the sites are having problems, PSX-Scene prevents you from viewing the thread due to moving servers, PS3News forums are offline, and the psjailbreak website is also offline. I understand the server load issues. 

It seems that CJPC over on PS3 news has confirmed this. I trust him more than any others in the "scene", but how did he get one is my question.. well, guess it's time to lay back and see how this plays out.

A little off topic: If this proves to be legit, will ShopTemp be stocking this product, or will they wait for cheaper alternatives?


----------



## alucard77 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, you are very skeptical.

Unless this is one uniform April fools joke in August, I can't see this being a fake.  First off, you have two seperate videos, from 2 seperate sources.

Secondly, you have the file that is used on the USB drive already out to Devs.  These Devs have been looking at it and confirming it.

So there are 3 sources in total confirming this.  I mean I understand the skepticism since this has been a long time coming, but at this point I think your safe to believe.  Just hold back from ordering.


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 19, 2010)

If its just a USB thing, then this'll be on Torrents very soon.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 19, 2010)

Would be funny if this was a game by Sony:

1) Create USB stick to enable service mode
2) Wait until PS3 console sales go up
3) Block all exploits
4) Profit?


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

alucard77 said:
			
		

> Yeah, you are very skeptical.
> 
> Unless this is one uniform April fools joke in August, I can't see this being a fake.  First off, you have two seperate videos, from 2 seperate sources.
> 
> ...



That's the plan. I have trouble believing it's a fake, but I have trouble believing it's true also. Contradiction it may be, but many before have proven just how easy it is to fake videos like this. That said I know nothing of the reputation of PS-X Scene or Ozmodchips and don't wish to sully either. I can't see what profit could be made from faking this. I think the cost generated through bandwidth would far surpass any revenue from ads. However, from my view point, I said the same for other "releases" as well. Skepticism aside, whether this turns out to be fake or real makes no difference to me. If it's fake it's just one more to the pile, if it's real then it's fantastic and I'm eager to see how Sony moves. I'm just going to follow the advice in the video "if you still don't believe it, don't buy it." Though I don't intend to throw myself off a bridge as per instructed in the same video lol.


----------



## alucard77 (Aug 19, 2010)

Aman27deep said:
			
		

> If its just a USB thing, then this'll be on Torrents very soon.



They are not sure if this is the case yet.  They are saying that the USB Drive has a special chipset in it that tricks the PS3 into thinking it is some other perphiral.

I wouldn't say very soon.  I think it will probably take a while.  Maybe some one will figure out how to Pandora a USB stick.  But I can't see that really.  We may have to buy the stick.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 19, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lack of a pandora battery method to downgrade the firmware, though I posted thinking maybe service mode is launched in a way requiring stuff home users don't have access to.


----------



## Sachka (Aug 19, 2010)

It's sad we couldn't crack it by ourselves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I think it was something to be expected, leaked stuff killed ps3 security (strongest of all consoles I think). 
If we look at the news of how foxconn employees are treated, It would make me happy to know that one of those guys leaked it to have a better place to live


----------



## alucard77 (Aug 19, 2010)

If this uses illegal code, then I am sure the "community" could have hacked this a long time ago.  The trick is to use code that is not owned by Sony.

I don't think anyone would want to get sued by Sony for releasing their code.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 19, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think they confirmed it? They just said its theoretically possible. Mathieulh even doubts it's real. If it is real its certainly illegal and ozmodchips or whoever isn't going to last long trying to sell this.

The reason this didn't happen before is because no one had access to the internal sony jig device to copy the hardware from it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

alucard77 said:
			
		

> If this uses illegal code, then I am sure the "community" could have hacked this a long time ago.  The trick is to use code that is not owned by Sony.
> 
> I don't think anyone would want to get sued by Sony for releasing their code.



If the units are shipped from Hong Kong, there really isn't a damn thing they could do.


----------



## Rockym (Aug 19, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I figured as much.  I guess the same thing goes for PS1 games as well too huh?


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

alucard77 said:
			
		

> If this uses illegal code, then I am sure the "community" could have hacked this a long time ago.  The trick is to use code that is not owned by Sony.
> 
> I don't think anyone would want to get sued by Sony for releasing their code.



If there's one thing I've learned during my time on the intarwebz it's this: NEVER underestimate the stupidity of people on the internet. I mean.. read my posts.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

Basically, they just said "Superior protection? Fuck you Sony!".


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 19, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> alucard77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hong Kong isn't some completely lawless place, and it's not like we're talking the grey area of legality like flashcards. If it's real its almost certainly a clone of internal Sony hardware and has the debug FW on it which is blatantly illegal.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But this has not been confirmed yet either. No one has said exactly WHAT is on the dongle, or what hardware the dongle contains.

And also, where do you think all of the flash carts come from? Factories in Hong Kong. Flashcarts that work on the DSi are illegal also because they contain Nintendo code to run. (Danny Phantom logo) So, I repeat my message. If one factory or retailer gets shut down from Hong Kong, another will just pop right back up like clockwork.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 19, 2010)

If it turns a system into a debug unit it really can be nothing else. Not like you can just build your own jig device from scratch without using Sony code/hardware for it.


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't imagine anyone will, at least not until it's officially released, if that even comes to pass. The totally illegal code part kinda hinders that process a bit, I think. It's what..supposedly 8 days or so until release? Things like this are usually torn apart day one.


----------



## Urza (Aug 19, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The software being distributed on their site was compiled using Sony's leaked SDK.


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 19, 2010)

There are more 360's in this world for the simple fact that it is hackable, if this news is true, which it most likely is, the ps3 will sell more than 5 million consoles during Q4 of 2010 (Financial Q3).


----------



## maxim380 (Aug 19, 2010)

Since the dongle boots the ps3 into debug mode, and you need to install a pkg file to start the backup launcher (the download from theire site), so does that mean you can finally install PSN pkg files again?


----------



## Urza (Aug 19, 2010)

Aman27deep said:
			
		

> There are more 360's in this world for the simple fact that it is hackable, if this news is true, which it most likely is, the ps3 will sell more than 5 million consoles during Q4 of 2010 (Financial Q3).


The additional 360s sold due to the availability of modchips is not any relevant number.

If you think 5 million PS3s will sell the quarter it can play backups, you obviously have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't think so, from what I understand, the PS Store has to verify the download from your console, and "activate" the pkg.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

Well whether or not this will be patched permanently is not the important thing here. Whats important s this is the gateway to start to poke around in the software to find bugs and holes.

I imagine there will be more exploits emerging from this one.


----------



## OzModChips (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello!


----------



## Urza (Aug 19, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> Hello!


Looking forward to getting raided?


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

Um... was there any thing else that you wanted to add to that statement?

Edit:
Meant OzModChips not you, Urza


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 19, 2010)

Deathwing Zero said:
			
		

> Um... was there any thing else that you wanted to add to that statement?








 ikr 

He just came out of no where 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still not sure , not saying it fake or real :/


----------



## Fudge (Aug 19, 2010)

Finally! I really want a PS3 now!


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 19, 2010)

so OZMODCHIPS, why is this thing so expensive?care to enlighten us?


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Deathwing Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did indeed. It seems places are still offline, though PS-X Scene says they're completing the server move (I didn't know 12 cores were corporately available yet!).. 

And yet another off topic: Yay for Laharl


----------



## OzModChips (Aug 19, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> so OZMODCHIPS, why is this thing so expensive?care to enlighten us?




probably because its a plug and play usb loader
no risk?
monoply
all those words come to mind


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> mehrab2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monopoly sounds pretty accurate to me.. did they give you an expected date of August 27th too or was that some BS I read on another site?

Edit: To avoid spam.. here's the link where I found 8/27/10 release date..

http://www.modsupplier.com/catalog/ps3-mod...reak-p-929.html


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 19, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> mehrab2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


monopoly?we'll see about that.


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 19, 2010)

It is really costly, but if this things work, expect cheap 15$ chinese copies within the next 3 months.


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 19, 2010)

If they think I'm paying £100 for something that could get bricked then they've got another thing coming.


----------



## gibberish (Aug 19, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> If they think I'm paying £100 for something that could get bricked then they've got another thing coming.



except they've already said it's updatable, meaning that as long as the team continue support for the product then it'll work forever.
besides, £100 is sod all... that's the price of 2 new games in the UK.


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 19, 2010)

Gosh. I'm late to the party!

This is definitely a landmark advancement for the exploitation of the PS3. And it popped up right out of the blue, too! 

It reeks of "first of its kind" on account of all the potentially easy obsolescence of it (one update and it's a paperweight), but it's certainly an amazing little thing indeed!

EDIT: Only after posting this did I realize that I just basically summarized what everyone in this topic has been saying. Not one of my better contributions...


----------



## hankchill (Aug 19, 2010)

Both videos of the tests were done on the 'classic' PS3 model -- Where's a video of it being run on the Slim? For all we know the PS3's being used to demo this mod are infact debug units, allowing it to run unsigned code.

Since it's the first announced 'mod' for the PS3, I am just a little skeptical


----------



## jurai (Aug 19, 2010)

Aman27deep said:
			
		

> If its just a USB thing, then this'll be on Torrents very soon.



more than likely the ps3 checks the dongles hardware id's as well, not just files on the drive. atleast one would hope they atleast put that much effort in securing it


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Both videos of the tests were done on the 'classic' PS3 model -- Where's a video of it being run on the Slim? For all we know the PS3's being used to demo this mod are infact debug units, allowing it to run unsigned code.
> 
> Since it's the first announced 'mod' for the PS3, I am just a little skeptical




Supposedly there's going to be a PS3 Slim video tomorrow.

Source: http://www.modsupplier.com/catalog/ps3-mod...reak-p-929.html


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 19, 2010)

gibberish said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you buying your games? I can get 4 brand new games for £100. I can't justify spending that much money on something that isn't guaranteed to be updated forever. I don't want it to turn into an R4 and wait forever for a developer to decide to start working on it.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 19, 2010)

found the pic of next ps3 model:





lol


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 19, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> found the pic of next ps3 model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks exactly the same as the current model.
Oh wait I get, it's me being an idiot today lol.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 19, 2010)

this ps3 modchip seems, and I stress seems legit. I would like gbatemp to eventually review it. Also if indeed it costs $150 + then thats a bit pricey for something that requires you to make your own backups.


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> found the pic of next ps3 model:
> --snip--
> 
> lol


I'm not so sure of that.. it would cost more to include a wall charging unit with the PS3 than it does a USB cable.. or are we expecting them to hard wire the accessories to the device... a la Famicom v1?


----------



## Koyorie (Aug 19, 2010)

I think I'm going to wait until after the PS3 has run it's course to buy this. This seems nice, but I'm in no rush to play any PS3 games, so once a product is released after the PS3 stops making games, I'll buy and use that.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 19, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> mehrab2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look closely.there's no usb port,bd drive,ethernet port


----------



## jurai (Aug 19, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> mehrab2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



note how he blackened out the disc slot and all ports besides power


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah I had an idiot moment lol.


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Yeah I had an idiot moment lol.


I thought you were being sarcastic..huh.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> found the pic of next ps3 model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 19, 2010)

Deathwing Zero said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmhmm funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know sometimes it's difficult to know how something will be said when it's just typed.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Deathwing Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[sarcastic] No, it's really not [/sarcastic]


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

I was serious.. I really thought you were being sarcastic.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 19, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> probably because its a plug and play usb loader
> no risk?
> monoply
> all those words come to mind


I can assure you that they need to be REALLY skilled, if they want to be successful in obfuscating how this little dongle works.

Otherwise expect Chinese copies in 2 months max.

I'd love a pic of its insides (a nice macro'd pic of both sides) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Got a pic from MaxConsole





Nice encasing. I'd still love to split one of these open 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2: Judging from the size, there's not much they can have stuffed in there. My guess is on a NAND chip with a special IPL, and maybe some sparse files (every single of them strictly illegal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## .Chris (Aug 19, 2010)

awesome. but i hope that the game dumping works.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

That's awesome.

If I had any money at all, I'd buy this and a PS3


----------



## markehmus (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.modsupplier.com/catalog/ps3-mod...reak-p-929.html


----------



## indask8 (Aug 19, 2010)

Doesn't this thing act like PSP Pandora Battery or PS2 FreeMCBoot?

I mean it load a firmware from an external drive (Memory stick for PSP, Memory card for PS2)

Here, the firmware is the debug version.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm sad at the fact that, by the time it gets to me (if I get it) Sony will release a new forced update. 

That sucks.

Unless I sacrifice wireless... Probably not.


----------



## bewitched (Aug 19, 2010)

markehmus said:
			
		

> http://www.modsupplier.com/catalog/ps3-mod...reak-p-929.html


----------



## GundamXXX (Aug 19, 2010)

The USB Dongle is not a USB Stick people .. remember that

This is most likely similar to the DS Supercard 2. It has a built in chip to make it run. 

All I wonder is if devs/Sony repairs has this why hasnt it leaked before? :/


----------



## xist (Aug 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mathieu Hervais
> 
> On Wednesday 18th August 2010, @Mathieulh said:
> 
> ...



http://www.twitlonger.com/show/37e92k


----------



## markehmus (Aug 19, 2010)

bewitched said:
			
		

> markehmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> > http://www.modsupplier.com/catalog/ps3-mod...reak-p-929.html


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 19, 2010)

can you get banned for using this with online games?


----------



## GundamXXX (Aug 19, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> can you get banned for using this with online games?



Probably, but then again theres the likelyhood Sony wont know untill you update and then the only thing you need to do is not play online untill theyve updated the dongle :>


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> can you get banned for using this with online games?


I'd imagine if they found out, they'd either ban you or skin you.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 19, 2010)

bewitched said:
			
		

> markehmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> > http://www.modsupplier.com/catalog/ps3-mod...reak-p-929.html


----------



## OzModChips (Aug 19, 2010)

Monoploy from them
not from us! as in they have no competition



modsuppliers price and our are the same, he just displays without tax
and i display with (which gets deducted at the end on checkout)


----------



## xist (Aug 19, 2010)

Should i repost my quote? This is as good as a fake....


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 19, 2010)

My guess is that if this works 100% as shown in the videos and detailed by ozmodchip then sony will ride the money train for a while (since more people will buy ps3 consoles) and then demand or sue whoever is distributing or producing these if indeed it uses sony copyrighted code.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 19, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> Should i repost my quote? This is as good as a fake....



Strange, the last time I used the word fake it was to show that it was not real and nothing of your quote really says anything whether or not it actually works.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 19, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> Should i repost my quote? This is as good as a fake....


I mentioned it somewhere around page 14 but no one seemed to care.


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 19, 2010)

@ xist: No you should not repost the quote that Urza posted in the first place, we don't need people spamming quotes.


----------



## Gagarin (Aug 19, 2010)

Any websie sells it woith paypal and under 140?
I want it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> Any websie sells it woith paypal and under 140?
> I want it.




No, and it's not even out yet.


----------



## xist (Aug 19, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> @ xist: No you should not repost the quote that Urza posted in the first place, we don't need people spamming quotes.



Apologies for missing a post made amongst 300 others. I'll strive to achieve perfect standards in future and remember than a quote posted more than once in a 300 post topic is spamming...plus Urza didn't even post the quote, he posted a link, whilst luke actually added the content. Talk about picky...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;__;


----------



## macgeek417 (Aug 19, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> My guess is that if this works 100% as shown in the videos and detailed by ozmodchip then sony will ride the money train for a while (since more people will buy ps3 consoles) and then demand or sue whoever is distributing or producing these if indeed it uses sony copyrighted code.



IIRC Sony loses money with each sale of a PS3 - it costs them more to make the PS3 than they sell it for.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That changed a few months ago, now they're making a profit. Plus they've got PlayStation Plus to add to their bonuses so they're not doing anywhere near as bad as they used to be doing.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 19, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They used to,but not now.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 19, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really, they still have that business strategy of losing money on each system in the hopes of gaining more market share. If they're still losing money it has to be less than at launch.


another thing they may not make that much because i'll be the first one to tell you if I ever get this mod chip I'll just purchase a first run ps3 from ebay.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

Haha, 1 person makes an incorrect statement and straight away 3 people jump on his back...

Annnyway, is there anyone who is still strong in the belief that this is fake?


----------



## EJames2100 (Aug 19, 2010)

As bad as this is for PS3 Games and shit.

This will increase PS3 Sales.
Another reason for me to get one


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 19, 2010)

Seriously is this a good week for us pirates and gamerz.. like seriously the slim360 is hacked now the ps3 finally is open after 4 years and
C4E and teamjungle are working with team demonhades on ps3 bluray firmware so many ways to enjoy consoles coming all at once so
excited debating on preorder of this psjailbreak dongle.....


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Seriously is this a good week for us pirates and gamerz.. like seriously the slim360 is hacked now the ps3 finally is open after 4 years and
> C4E and teamjungle are working with team demonhades on ps3 bluray firmware so many ways to enjoy consoles coming all at once so
> excited debating on preorder of this psjailbreak dongle.....


I did but DON'T, really...Sony will block it and then you've got yourself a useless expensive paperweight. It's not worth it at the moment.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[joke]     Until now, was the PS3 not an expensive paperweight?      [/joke]


----------



## chrissmith9c (Aug 19, 2010)

Well seeing as that this is true

Hell has frozen over


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 19, 2010)

WTF Chaz almost 2000 posts
On Topic:Ill pass on this theyll probably ban from psn and what are console games these days without online.


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 19, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very good advice.. they said something about it being updateable also and blocks updates I will wait and see if that's true 1st....

Meanwhile browses web...... is Metroid here in the same week


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 19, 2010)

I realy hope this is real and if so I will get one and hopefully homebrew software will follow.


----------



## Irixion (Aug 19, 2010)

This is beyond fake FAT32? It only supports 4GB files. A blu-ray is larger than that, so no. This is fake. "Supports all games". Bull.


Edit: Not to mention it speaks of no exploit, doesn't say what firmware it works on, or how it even works, other than the 'backup manager'


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

Irixion said:
			
		

> This is beyond fake FAT32? It only supports 4GB files. A blu-ray is larger than that, so no. This is fake. "Supports all games". Bull.


OMG...HOW MANY TIMES. FAT32 CAN be formatted on ANY size hard drive, ONLY WINDOWS sets its limit at 4GB. Only if a single file is more than 4GB then the game cannot be dumped. Simple as.






Instructions for use.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 19, 2010)

This is fake. And if not, its sharing is absolutly illegal since the software of this thing is developed with Sonys SDK.


----------



## D-Trogh (Aug 19, 2010)

Irixion said:
			
		

> This is beyond fake FAT32? It only supports 4GB files. A blu-ray is larger than that, so no. This is fake. "Supports all games". Bull.
> 
> 
> Edit: Not to mention it speaks of no exploit, doesn't say what firmware it works on, or how it even works, other than the 'backup manager'


It copies the CONTENT of the disk. It doesn't copy it as an ISO (as a whole). Thus, it works as long as the game itself doesn't contain files > 4GB


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> This is fake. And if not, its sharing is absolutly illegal since the software of this thing is developed with Sonys SDK.


Jesus, what isn't illegal in the hacking world? Who gives one? And I'm glad that you're so sure it's fake.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll wait to see what happens after the first update to block it before I get one...better to be safe than sorry


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 19, 2010)

How much, or what stuff do they put in a iso that isn't the game?


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 19, 2010)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> I'll wait to see what happens after the first update to block it before I get one...better to be safe than sorry



Same...
But duuuuude. It's still awesome. There's still damn hope!

DDD


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 19, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did I exactly say that Im "so" sure that this thing is fake?

But you probably lack of general law. Hacking a Wii and Modchips for the Wii are not illegal. Why? Because they werent developed with Nintendos official SDK. Homebrew-Apps arent illegal. Why? Because they were developed with the Open Source library libOGC.

The software of the USB Dongle is developed with the leaked PS3 SDK, so its sharing is absolutey illegal and I assure you, Sony will hunt all shops down, that distribute that dongle.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 19, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Sony will hunt all shops down, that distribute that dongle.




And this is why we have China.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 19, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why bring sadness to the PS3 community?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow awesome I buy a ps3 and the community explodes with movement.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You clearly wrote 'This is fake'. I'm happy for you.

And I never said it wasn't illegal, but so what? Just because it's illegal doesn't mean people aren't going to buy it, and you're not gonna stop people by going around saying it's illegal because on these forums, people don't care.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 19, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> And I never said it wasn't illegal, but so what? Just because it's illegal doesn't mean people aren't going to buy it, and you're not gonna stop people by going around saying it's illegal because on these forums, people don't care.




That is true. I am currently with three hookers while smoking a Cuban and twirling two black market M9's.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 19, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, I clearly wrote "This is fake", not "I'm so sure this is fake". Noticed the difference?

I think you dont get it at all. It's not my intention to prevent people from buying that thing, I dont care. I just want you explain to those "yay, finaly USB loading on PS3" guys , that they could be in legal trouble if they buy that thing because unlike flash carts,  it contains copyrighted code from Sony.


----------



## izlude77 (Aug 19, 2010)

I dont know if this video is alredy posted, but more proof:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrsTTWpGfQU


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony really can't get all the people who buy it and fine them. Nintendo have never done it. Microsoft have never done it. All MS do is ban consoles, why wouldn't Sony do the same? :\


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't think either of those companies had the issue of official SDK files being illegally sold.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 19, 2010)

They haven't but it's just not logical to find every single last person who's bought one and if they do they can't fine any more than what the product was bought for.


----------



## D-Trogh (Aug 19, 2010)

French video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsBckuvmP7U
I like this one, though he should've shown what disk comes out of the PS3 after he loaded Need For Speed.
He'll post another video tomorrow though.

Anyway, If I had the money, I would buy one for sure. Hoping for a 'free' version of this though


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> I don't think either of those companies had the issue of official SDK files being illegally sold.



But still, there are two issues with this...1. how are they going to track down all the USERS of copyrighted software? 2....Will they even give a shit about the consumer if they can take down the source? seriously.

And who is to say that the software side of the retail units won't be provided seperately from a download? You don't so everybody can just stfu about the legality of this until we have some goddamn units shipped.

EVERYBODY CHILL THE FUCK OUT!

*hulkrage*


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 19, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Sony really can't get all the people who buy it and fine them. Nintendo have never done it. Microsoft have never done it. All MS do is ban consoles, why wouldn't Sony do the same? :\



Well, theoretically, buying that device is the same as downloading illegal IOS files. But Sony, Nintendo or any other companies cant trace you by downloading their files. But shops, where do you purchase that device have your contact informations for shipping. Now imagin Sony would ask a shop to provide them a list that contains all customers that purchased that device.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll wait for the cheapo Chinese knock-off. Or even better, a free downloadable solution!


----------



## SifJar (Aug 19, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Exactly, I clearly wrote "This is fake", not "I'm so sure this is fake". Noticed the difference?
> 
> I think you dont get it at all. It's not my intention to prevent people from buying that thing, I dont care. I just want you explain to those "yay, finaly USB loading on PS3" guys , that they could be in legal trouble if they buy that thing because unlike flash carts,  it contains copyrighted code from Sony.



Actually, DSi compatible flash carts DO contain copyrighted code.

But its highly unlikely anyone will get in legal trouble for owning one of these devices, the makers and distributors perhaps, but Sony may be powerless to stop them what with them operating in Hong Kong or wherever.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 19, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Actually, DSi compatible flash carts DO contain copyrighted code.


Well as far as I know, thats just a rumor that has not been proved yet. Can you provide a source that back up your claim?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The firmware does for sure. How do you think the Danny Phantom logo shows up when you turn on the DSi?


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 19, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Annnyway, is there anyone who is still strong in the belief that this is fake?


i hope that this thing aint real... but

with the 3 legitimate source for deviance-rs and hackers... its 95% that this thing is not fake..

- psxscene (they said that they chip is real and they got the actual device)
- ps3news (with the help of the dedicated hackers there.. they said that this is the 1st legitimate hack on the run now)
- various modchip sites are now putting up a pre-order for this device

bleh... no one can stop it now. All we have to do is sit back and see what happens. is it real or not? Only god knows and the people who already got it...


----------



## SifJar (Aug 19, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://hackmii.com/2010/02/lawsuit-coming-in-3-2-1/


----------



## tommzy2 (Aug 19, 2010)

im lucky, my house is 20 mins away from that shop (drive) i might check it out


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Actually, DSi compatible flash carts DO contain copyrighted code.



i think that the bootloader on the flashcart makes it illegal now.. 

(see the icon of the flashcart.. there a commercial game on it right? that's enough that flashcarts do contain copyright codes.)


----------



## zeromac (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow this thread exploded with activity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great to see this is real

Should get me a PS3 Slim now lol


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 19, 2010)

this is probably the topic which after a long gap of excellent games on the DS which has so many ppl viewing (183 at this time... i am betting it will reach 250)

the problem is the size of the games but i guess its great
psjailbreak.com comments
1.) The site is truly slow and hardly designed... they were expecting the flood (it didnt even open on the first go)
2.) What do u think the guys who registered this domain thought?

Geohot was it? Amazing... now we need an exploit for 4.0.2 non-mc ipod touch

let me confirm another thing... it works on any USB DRIVE which means these guys are as generous as those who made the wii softmod... what else?

LAST COMMENT or PS - It only does everything (including play pirated games)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 19, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but isnt the article just about Datels Action Replay? Did the flash cart manufacturers take some code from the Action Replay and used it to develop their flash carts?


----------



## SifJar (Aug 19, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, Datel copied the other flash card manufacturers who did pretty much the same thing. ALL DSi 1.4 compatible flash cards have illegal, pirated software in the bootloader to allow them to boot at all.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 19, 2010)

to quote from PSXSCENE


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We've heard from numerous sources that their PS Jailbreak clones will be hitting as early as next week. We'll leave it up to you whether you want to take a chance on something like that.



ohhhh......


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> this is probably the topic which after a long gap of excellent games on the DS which has so many ppl viewing (183 at this time... i am betting it will reach 250)
> 
> the problem is the size of the games but i guess its great
> psjailbreak.com comments
> ...




Wat? Source please?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by a moderator.
> Reason: Off-topic



Dammit mods, thats a free discussion forum and that topic was also related to the PS3 Dongle which contains copyrighted data.


----------



## sconzie (Aug 19, 2010)

about time guys cant wait for this


----------



## luke_c (Aug 19, 2010)

Can we please try not to stray off-topic, this thread is about the 'PS Jailbreak' and that only.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 19, 2010)

darn $150 + for a modchip, looks like were getting back to the dark days of 90's modding, n64 flash card anyone? those costs like $200 back in the day.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> darn $150 + for a modchip, looks like were getting back to the dark days of 90's modding, n64 flash card anyone? those costs like $200 back in the day.



The Chinese knockoffs will be at a better price point i can pretty much guarantee.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 19, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let them be,... its their job do decide too delete a post or not.. 

but yeah, kinda sucks that they deleted that... off another offtopic.. lol


----------



## SifJar (Aug 19, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is currently no proof of that. The "backup manager" it allows to run uses copyrighted SDK code, but the actual dongle itself may be completely legal for all we know. matheliuh may have speculated otherwise, but AFAIK, he hasn't seen the device hands-on, so he doesn't know. The dongle may be _purely_ hardware, ala Pandora battery or SaveMii. It simply boots the PS3 in a mode that allows you to run unsigned code. On the other hand, it is of course highly plausible that it DOES contain copyrighted code e.g. the debug firmware (do we know for sure whether the debug mode is just a mode of the regular firmware, or a firmware ripped from a debug console and placed on a USB dongle?)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 19, 2010)

oh yes yes source... its actually just the backup manager tht works on any device ie. USB
this will take forever to get here but if one has it, money maker

is this needed again after the files are installed? or would u just need the usb?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 19, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but what of the build quality and reliability? I don't know but if the knockoffs will be sold at a 1/3 of ps jailbreak then I might consider getting one. But hey if it breaks easily then it wouldn't make sense to get the knockoff.

this is all speculative so you don't have to take my word for it, wait until it actually happens.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Aug 19, 2010)

Shoppsjailbreak already has testimonials when the product hasn't even been released to the public yet. lol!


----------



## tobi9859 (Aug 19, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> "Better" "Proof"?!
> 
> dont own a ps3 but id definetly buy one if this will work
> 
> ...



He only showed u the intro of the game..we need gameplay


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 19, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well.. according on last few years about the service mode dongle that they talk about..

yeah.. you're right.. there's a separate firmware that holds on the dongle.. which generally puts the console in safe mode.. a.k.a. the current firmware you using is in your PS3 is inactive.. which is neet to put your consoles out of the scene for banning while using that device.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think you can also do firmware downgrades on the service dongle they said.


----------



## Jiggah (Aug 19, 2010)

tobi9859 said:
			
		

> He only showed u the intro of the game..we need gameplay



He doesn't need to prove anything anymore.  It's confirmed across the board.  Big guys in the PS3 scenes are giving the thumbs up to this, even 
http://twitter.com/Mathieulh

So, this is legit.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 19, 2010)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Shoppsjailbreak already has testimonials when the product hasn't even been released to the public yet. lol!


That's because it's a fake site.


----------



## Tom191 (Aug 19, 2010)

I just found this info. It was first posted on HackADay.com



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> PS3 Firmware (v3.42) Update
> The next system software update for the PlayStation 3 (PS3) system will be released on August 19, 2010 (JST), *and will disable the USB ports that are available on all PS3 systems*, launched in November 2006. Due to security concerns, Sony Computer Entertainment will remove the functionality through the 3.42 system software update.
> In addition, disabling the USB ports will help ensure that PS3 owners will continue to have access to the broad range of gaming and entertainment content from SCE and its content partners on a more secure system.
> Consumers and organizations that currently use the USB ports can choose not to upgrade their PS3 systems, although the following features will no longer be available;
> ...


----------



## Thoob (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom191 said:
			
		

> I just found this info. It was first posted on HackADay.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _really_ hope you know that's a joke. You can't honestly believe that.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 how many people have referenced this site, and someone goes right back to say that this is a fake site. say it with me. *shoppsjailbreak is a fake site and I will not claim that the PS Jailbreak is invalid in reference to this site. *


----------



## maxim380 (Aug 19, 2010)

No way they can do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then i cantate play the Beatles rock band anymore :'(


----------



## Thoob (Aug 19, 2010)

maxim380 said:
			
		

> No way they can do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly why they couldn't and aren't doing this. It was a joke.


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmm now that I've thought about it for an hour, I think I'm gonna get one. If it can save me £300+ a year then it's definitely worth £100 and with all my money left over I can buy as many Monster Headphones as I like.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 19, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Hmm now that I've thought about it for an hour, I think I'm gonna get one. If it can save me £300+ a year then it's definitely worth £100 and with all my money left over I can buy as many Monster Headphones as I like.


Wait for the clones. Even if they are poor quality, they will definitely drive down the cost of the original.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 19, 2010)

Is this really catergorized as a modchip?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 19, 2010)

so who's gonna subscribe to gamefly to rent games and rip them, you know someone is gonna do that,anyone here willing to say?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 19, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> so who's gonna subscribe to gamefly to rent games and rip them, you know someone is gonna do that,anyone here willing to say?


Good Idea


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 19, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you do that? not bad method wouldn't have to worry about torrents taking forever to download, though its been specifically stated that one need to rip the games directly from the ps3.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 19, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> so who's gonna subscribe to gamefly to rent games and rip them, you know someone is gonna do that,anyone here willing to say?


I doubt any sane person would actually download a PS3 game, so this is what most people will do to "pirate" games.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 20, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People download PC/360 games multi-disc or not.  Why the hell would it be different for the PS3?  In fact, people have already been downloading PS3 games even though they couldn't use them!

Even if these units are illegal, it's not going to stop people from buying them when they're still available.  The risk is mostly for the dealers(besides the possible bannings).


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a few sitting on my HDD, but I have enough cash to just get Gamefly and be done with it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I doubt any sane person would actually download a PS3 game, so this is what most people will do to "pirate" games.


Well, how about scrubbing/shrinking/trimming PS3 Games?


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 20, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah seriously blockbuster is like dead... but i got friends that are bosses of gamestops so i am a kid in a candy store....


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2010)

So if this device enables homebrew, which library is used to programm and compile them? Of course it cant be the SDK.


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are PS3 games really that big? Many of the exact same games are released on DVD9 for XBOX360 untouched. Of course FF13 and God of War are huge games but not sure if I'd say the same about sports titles, little big planet, red dead redemption, music games, etc.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> So if this device enables homebrew, which library is used to programm and compile them? Of course it cant be the SDK.



Xbox homebrew was all made with official SDK.


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> So if this device enables homebrew, which library is used to programm and compile them? Of course it cant be the SDK.



Screw homebrew we have wanted backups for 4 years now.... modchips are for backups not homebrew bring on more vids...

Homebrew pff... so off topic.....


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 20, 2010)

Psjailbreak.com is registered to this address:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> c/o psjailbreak.com
> N4892 Nassau
> Bahamas
> Tel: +852.81720004



Someone could call him xD


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 20, 2010)

YOU CAN'T DOWNLOAD A GAME OFF THE INTERNET AND PLAY IT WITH THIS.

Why people can't read what the device does before posting is beyond me.


----------



## chinmi (Aug 20, 2010)

time to rent a ps3 game and rip it !!! hua ha ha ha ha ha !!
my 120gb can hold 1 - 3 game @ a time... so, it's also time to buy a 1tb hdd drive !! yay !!


----------



## 23qwerty (Aug 20, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> YOU CAN'T DOWNLOAD A GAME OFF THE INTERNET AND PLAY IT WITH THIS.
> 
> Why people can't read what the device does before posting is beyond me.


Of course you could. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




All backing up the BD does is create the files on a HDD, easy to upload those and download them.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 20, 2010)

maybe 2tb for good measure.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2010)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So are no open source librarys (like libOGC for the Wii) available? If that's the case, shouldnt homebrew apps for Xbox be illegal?


----------



## .Chris (Aug 20, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i was planing to do.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 20, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> YOU CAN'T DOWNLOAD A GAME OFF THE INTERNET AND PLAY IT WITH THIS.
> 
> Why people can't read what the device does before posting is beyond me.
> Because it's possible you can...the dongle allows the ability of dumping the game/homebrew/unsigned code.  Where are those games dumped?  A USB storage device...with content that could possibly put on a computer.  Of course, you'll still need the dongle but you'd be able to download instead of ripping a game.
> ...


The ones that were made using the XDK are illegal...that's while you'll never see them for download on a site like xbox-scene(completely diff from ps3-scene, but not ps3scene)


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 20, 2010)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Yeah bring on Pbins!


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 20, 2010)

23qwerty said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I actually forgot about that.

But of course, that's no legal and we shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> But of course, that's no legal and we shouldn't be doing that.


didn't stop peeps from doing it on the wii...1 guy even got jailed for it


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 20, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was joking, of course.
Or rather I wasn't. It is indeed illegal...in most parts of the world.

I thought this was an interesting read:
http://psx-scene.com/forums/showpost.php?p...p;postcount=271


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2010)

fuck imagine downloading ps3 games anyway i'd use up all my monthly bandwidth in a few days!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 20, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




are you talking about kongznutz I think he was just fined like 1.5 million dollars for his idiot move.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 20, 2010)

Was it leaking NSMB Wii 2 weeks early or something?


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> REQUIREMENTS:
> 
> • 3.41 firmware installed on the console (at least for the sample to be sent).
> • Download Backup Manager for your site and copy it to any external USB storage device formatted with FAT32.



oh god.... were gonna loose some Other OS on this one.. bleh... someone try this dongle on version 3.15 if it works, when its available to the public.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 20, 2010)

A clearer image on the instructions:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2010)

oh god sounds like my old ps2 modchip which i hated you had to flick power button and eject for that to work too most of the time had to do it up to 10 fucking times for it to work


----------



## Flame (Aug 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> its sharing is absolutly illegal since the software of this thing is developed with Sonys SDK.



no shit, sherlock!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2010)

lol the guys who made this must have said they wanted to make a game so they could get sonys dev kit than they betrayed them


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> lol the guys who made this must have said they wanted to make a game so they could get sonys dev kit than they betrayed them


Sony isn't stupid. You can't get the SDK if you're a little unknown studio with 3 guys.

It's more likely that some programmer got the boot from a big company and took the SDK with him.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 20, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infinity Ward.

Though there's no reason why they'd be angry at Sony...


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they just thought it was cool to leak it. Dunno, it's not like they have to be directly angry at Sony. 
They might also have leaked it in hoping that Sony could source to the big company the SDK was given, thus damaging the company who gave them the boot, instead.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 20, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe...one popped up on eBay and they got it? I saw an Xbox debug unit on there the other day (original Xbox, not 360). Should have bought it.

But that's got nothing to do with this.

I've seen 2 people on PSX-Scene who have bought it. They're our guinea pigs for now.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Or maybe...one popped up on eBay and they got it? I saw an Xbox debug unit on there the other day (original Xbox, not 360). Should have bought it.
> 
> But that's got nothing to do with this.
> 
> I've seen 2 people on PSX-Scene who have bought it. They're our guinea pigs for now.


Well, the SDK is just a piece of software, it's a lot harder to sell it, than an entire Debug Console.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 20, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I don't know why I posted that.

But yeah, someone's leaked it. Now's exactly the time for finger pointing. Mine's on...HARRY POTTER.


----------



## Anakir (Aug 20, 2010)

I need to get myself a ps3 now.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2010)

You guys realise that this thing was developed due to stolen code from Sony and not due to hard work of hackers, right?


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> You guys realise that this thing was developed due to stolen code from Sony and not due to hard work of hackers, right?


Who gives a flying s***. They made a dongle. Stop ruining the excitement. Now.

EDIT: Do you work for Sony?


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> You guys realise that this thing was developed due to stolen code from Sony and not due to hard work of hackers, right?



Okay who cares.... were talkin backups on ps3 finally seriously whatever works nowadays..... it's been long enough.

I'm pre-ordering one I'm all in.....


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I work for Sony and I will get you all


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*runs*

Annnnyway...

More news 'ere: http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/ps-jailbr...and-new-videos/


----------



## Anakir (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay quick question. Is there a way to rip ps3 games without a bluray burner? Like using the ps3 and it gets backed up in a HDD? I don't want to waste my bandwidth on downloading either.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope and just rent them online, rip and return


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 20, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Okay quick question. Is there a way to rip ps3 games without a bluray burner? Like using the ps3 and it gets backed up in a HDD? I don't want to waste my bandwidth on downloading either.


Erm...no? And I don't get the point you're trying to make. You want to dump a PS3 game onto your PC...why? What's the point? 0_o


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 20, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe, he's talking about that, is it able to do launch backups, without a usable blu-ray drive? Something like that.


----------



## Anakir (Aug 20, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I can put it in the hard drive to play..?

Well, from the video, I'm assuming that they are playing the games from the HDD. So I was wondering if there's another way to rip games because I don't want to kill my bandwidth downloading. And yeah - I plan to rent and rip then return.


----------



## Lushay (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol. Hackers always win.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> So I can put it in the hard drive to play..?


you rip them to a hdd to play though you can even select an external hdd. this thing is essentially a ps3 usb loader.


----------



## Anakir (Aug 20, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I do this from a ps3, correct?

Edit: I don't own a ps3 so I have no idea how it works.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> So I do this from a ps3, correct?


yes


----------



## Gilberd (Aug 20, 2010)

well the renting option won't work if you want a game that is not released in your region
I'm sure a lot of European people would want to get games months earlier
and everybody would want to try to download Japan exclusives or games that come out early in Japan


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 20, 2010)

Gilberd said:
			
		

> well the renting option won't work if you want a game that is not released in your region
> I'm sure a lot of European people would want to get games months earlier
> and everybody would want to try to download Japan exclusives or games that come out early in Japan


downloading imports is only the option huh... well the dumping of the downloaded ps3 games in PC is really simple though.. you only need some copy paste skills to do manual dumping of ISO downloaded games. Or maybe wait for someone to develop a simple program for PC to do the work.


----------



## Sachka (Aug 20, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> Gilberd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 backups are gonna spread around the net in few days


----------



## Gagarin (Aug 20, 2010)

So where can I preorder?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 20, 2010)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> So where can I preorder?



one could preorder from here

ozmodchips.com


----------



## BlackVivi (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clCo3fnne10


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 20, 2010)

*link removed*

is the guy in this video claiming you can make your own ps jailbreak drive?

another idiot trying to get views on youtube with no substance what so ever.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 20, 2010)

ill scan with a few virus scanners then test it


----------



## C175R (Aug 20, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here.
I guess ima be staying on gamefly for a looong time now =]
first I gotta see whats Sony gona do about this. since maybe one update and everythings over.
or maybe get banned for playing online... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and thats a no no for me since I play online everygame


----------



## BakuFunn (Aug 20, 2010)

To all the people saying "just slap it onto some random USB stick": 

I'm pretty sure the stick's packing some sort of hardware to force the software to load. It's not like you can stick some software into any stick and turn it into a wireless receiver for your mouse. That _would_ be useful though.

Also, the team isn't stupid enough to make an expensive device that's essentially a USB stick with some preloaded software.


And this does make me want a PS3 all the more...
I'll see if it's patched up by Sony.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ill scan with a few virus scanners then test it
> Tested it myself, MSE detected it as a worm, and as you can see from the vid, it's just a crappy VB interface which I seriously doubt does anything more than infecting your PC.
> 
> QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Aug 20 2010, 03:52 AM) To all the people saying "just slap it onto some random USB stick":
> ...


They're probably just cloning a Jig device from Sony, and I seriously doubt that Sony puts awesome-hack-protections on their internal hardware, especially if it's meant to remain INTERNAL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, they might have reimplemented it in FPGA (or it might even be a FPGA originally). We'll see.


----------



## BlackVivi (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry that I posted that link - I thought that it was scam.

Do you think the virus is any dangerous? Like ... scanning IP Adresses? for fun?

I've tried the .exe in a windows xp virtual machine, just for fun... didn't even start at all.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2010)

BlackVivi said:
			
		

> Sorry that I posted that link - I thought that it was scam.
> 
> Do you think the virus is any dangerous? Like ... scanning IP Adresses? for fun?
> 
> I've tried the .exe in a windows xp virtual machine, just for fun... didn't even start at all.


Dunno, I haven't seen what the virus did specifically. I just know it was a Worm.

It's typical of those little scam apps. They SEEM to not run. But you've already got your nice virus somewhere in your PC


----------



## BlackVivi (Aug 20, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> But you've already got your nice virus somewhere in your PC


On my virtual machine which I just reverted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would never test something like that on my daily use operating system.

I'm just "worried"... that's the wrong word... I'm just curious if he could use data he collected from this trojan to... don't know... starting a lawsuit?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2010)

BlackVivi said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, most certainly not. Why would he pay crap-loads of money to attorneys for something that it's not even his? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, since it was a worm, and not a trojan... In the best case, he's doing it for the lolz. In the worst case, he's selling your pr0nz habits to some surveying sites


----------



## BlackVivi (Aug 20, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> BlackVivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks heaven that my virtual pc only contained gay porn... wait! shit.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, enough off-topic for now, 'kay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back on-topic, guises!


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

If this is true, i'm SOOO buying one. But I am sure there is going to be a free solution VERY soon when this is studied. Also, to look at the legal benefit of this device, many PS3 users have been complaining from dying blu ray lasers. I was a victim of that. The original drive design SUCKS, and will eventually fail. None of these drives are being produced, and when they are out, they are out. Sooooo to get to my point, I'd be happy with the games I already have to have them backed up to my hard drives, knowing I can play them with or without a functioning blu ray drive.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 20, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> YOU CAN'T DOWNLOAD A GAME OFF THE INTERNET AND PLAY IT WITH THIS.
> 
> Why people can't read what the device does before posting is beyond me.Actually it puts the PS3 into debug mode before you rip the game, so it just might read burnt discs.  We'll have to wait for people to get it and write reviews.
> 
> ...


Or maybe they got paid.
If you're going to be selling devices for $100+ each, paying $5,000 to start is peanuts.
If you just got fired and somebody offers you $5,000 for something you used to use at work, hell yeah.


EDIT: And the system they showed the video on was not a dev console.
http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/psjailbre...nsoles-arrives/
Update #2: After examining the PSJailBreak Manager .PKG File below, RichDevX determined that it was hardcoded not to boot on Test consoles, and he has now made available a patch for PS3 Debug users who can decrypt the selfs to run PS3 game back-ups with it![/url]


----------



## C175R (Aug 20, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> If this is true, i'm SOOO buying one. But I am sure there is going to be a free solution VERY soon when this is studied. Also, to look at the legal benefit of this device, many PS3 users have been complaining from dying blu ray lasers. I was a victim of that. The original drive design SUCKS, and will eventually fail. None of these drives are being produced, and when they are out, they are out. Sooooo to get to my point, I'd be happy with the games I already have to have them backed up to my hard drives, knowing I can play them with or without a functioning blu ray drive.


wont you need one to dump in on the Hard drive?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

If this is confirmed to be legit I will definately buy one..I have the PS3(Fat model) but I have the latest firmware..I installed the latest firmware a few weeks ago..so will I still be able to use this jailbreak? I hope the price for this is reasonable

Edit: Ok so I checked my PS3..I have firmware 3.41..does this jailbreak work with that firmware??


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> zant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but when its dumped, stop using the drive. Hence saving the laser. Not to mention read time lag is gone as well. It has some serious benefits legal wise. It would cost you 200 just to let sony fix the disc drive. 160 seems like a small price to have gaming reliability.

And yes, it will work in the latest firmware, 3.41, so I have been told.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2010)

1st this was posted here than it got sent to homebrew news now it's back here...make up your mind will ya?!


----------



## default2k (Aug 20, 2010)

I was happy that the ps3 wasnt hackeable.
I hope Sony can crush this.


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> I was happy that the ps3 wasnt hackeable.
> I hope Sony can crush this.


GTFO n00b. Nothing wrong with a little homebrew.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 20, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> I was happy that the ps3 wasnt hackeable.
> I hope Sony can crush this.


Why?


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 20, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> I was happy that the ps3 wasnt hackeable.
> I hope Sony can crush this.



LOLWUT seriously don't ruin the fun man.....GTFO


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 20, 2010)

Woah... Lots of attention has been generated...
And anyways... About darn time!


----------



## Christopher8827 (Aug 20, 2010)

Devs say the PS3 is already hard to program for. What makes you think that homebrewers can program something useful apart from .iso loaders?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> I was happy that the ps3 wasnt hackeable.
> I hope Sony can crush this.


idiot ps3 whore at 11 O clock


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry for asking this question again but can this work for the PS3(Fat model) with firmware 3.41..just want to be sure..hope this thing is legit..I would buy it, but hopefully they dont charge an arm and a leg for it


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 20, 2010)

I believe that is one of the only firmwares it will work for


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> default2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 Call it as you see it... right on....


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Sorry for asking this question again but can this work for the PS3(Fat model) with firmware 3.41..just want to be sure..hope this thing is legit..I would buy it, but hopefully they dont charge an arm and a leg for it


Yes, it works on Slim and Phat, and on the latest firmware 3.41. It costs 160$, but hey, that costs less than a disc repair from SONY


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 20, 2010)

32 pages strong and the topic continues to grow, he he.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Ok just wanted to be sure because I read on the other site that was linked that Sony said in their latest firmware update that they disabled the USB port so it would not work and since I had the latest firmware 3.41 which I installed I believe two weeks ago, I was worried that it would not work..160 bucks sounds fair..considering how expensive these games are, it pays for itself..so how does it work..it only works if I backup games(like if I rent them from stores) or can games be uploaded online just like XBOX games and Wii games) and we put them on a hard drive and play them through the USB port?


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

No doubt this will continue to flourish like brushfire. nothing will put it out. Its only a matter of time before the door gets cracked wide open like the Wii. Except in HD.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 20, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> zant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe that was a joke in reference to the removal of other OS. USB ports will not get disabled =P


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, total joke. IF they got rid of USB ports, how would one charge their controllers? lol


----------



## Revolution [9] (Aug 20, 2010)

Downloading, I mean backing up, PS3 games must be such a tedious effort. Aren't they like ~15GB per game? Hard drive will fill up fast... Worth it though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If this ends up like the Wii (as in hackability), PS3 might end up being the best selling console to pirates everywhere.


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

Revolution [9 said:
			
		

> ]
> Downloading, I mean backing up, PS3 games must be such a tedious effort. Aren't they like ~15GB per game? Hard drive will fill up fast... Worth it though.
> 
> 
> ...


Blockbuster or gamefly my friend. saves you A LOT of time and bandwidth.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2010)

this is funny the old topic that says moved is right under this topic if you click on it you get sent back here


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> Revolution [9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'll get a subscription to gamefly and start renting games like crazy LOL..I will buy one of those portable 500 gig hard drives to put in all the games


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> zant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


son, 1TB or nothing. If you pirate, you will fill up. very. fast.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheeit, son. I got a 1.5TB I need to fill up here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his right 500gb won't fit many games really especially the big ones like 60+ fucking GB FF!


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> zant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here son 1.5TB WD My Book, with Esata. i guess ESATA is gonna come in handy for transferring those hefty game files...........


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> zant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah you have a point..hard drives sure fill up fast..So how does it work..I need to buy this 160 buck thing in order for this to work? And that stays in one USB port the whole time while  I can have the hard drive in the other USB port that will have all of my games? I presume this web site that will be posting this thing is not in America so hopefully they do deliver to the states and the shipping costs are not over the top


----------



## Gilberd (Aug 20, 2010)

but there will be images of imports flying around the internet right?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

A few people that have the advanced copy of this mod chip have confirmed that updates do not work with the backed-up images for now. I'm not sure if that's permanent or not, but it could pose problems already for online games.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> A few people that have the advanced copy of this mod chip have confirmed that updates do not work with the backed-up images for now. I'm not sure if that's permanent or not, but it could pose problems already for online games.




what do you mean updates..you mean you cant update the games that you have backed up? I guess that is Ok..I am banned on XBOX live so I havent been able to update a game in over a year so it should be alright


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2010)

well we all knew it's pretty much if you want to use this than you can kiss online goodbye and i doubt that is going to change.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> well we all knew it's pretty much if you want to use this than you can kiss online goodbye and i doubt that is going to change.



If the update issue can be fixed, i'm sure an app like PSNlover might be ported to the PS3.


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm sure Sony will adopt the same policy that MS has with their xbox piracy.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 20, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> I'm sure Sony will adopt the same policy that MS has with their xbox piracy.



I hope not, as the only person I know who has been banned from live was with an unmodded console 'cause amazon sent them MW2 early and all the pirates are fine.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 20, 2010)

Well here's to hoping that Sony pulls something aggravating to some like they did with the Linux lovers.  Perhaps they can lock down the USB ports allowing only signed hardware that's licensed to run on the unit so that guitars, etc don't get hosed.  Sure I'd lose my ability to use my cheapo usb keyboard, but I wouldn't mind.  The dongle is updateable but so is the firmware on the PS3 and given this isn't a hardware problem like the old 1+2K PSP units it's just a matter of time before Sony shoves back.  Can't say I'm happy to see this day as it just won't end well given how much the last 2 Sony systems got taken to task with piracy.


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> Well here's to hoping that Sony pulls something aggravating to some like they did with the Linux lovers.  Perhaps they can lock down the USB ports allowing only signed hardware that's licensed to run on the unit so that guitars, etc don't get hosed.  Sure I'd lose my ability to use my cheapo usb keyboard, but I wouldn't mind.  The dongle is updateable but so is the firmware on the PS3 and given this isn't a hardware problem like the old 1+2K PSP units it's just a matter of time before Sony shoves back.  Can't say I'm happy to see this day as it just won't end well given how much the last 2 Sony systems got taken to task with piracy.


So are you for or against? JOIN OR DIE!

The power of the PS3 is incredible, it just imagine what could be done with it if its fully unlocked. It could replace all the consoles in my house. It could possibly emulate the Wii! (ok this is a strech, but run along with it). 

Unfortunately, it is a software hack, so it will probably get patched rather quickly. But then again, same thing happend on the wii, and circumvention is still around. Then again, the new PSP is near impossible to hack on the latest firmware. 


Anyway, only time will tell now what happens to the PS3 online world and offline worlds, but for me, I'm just going to grab some popcorn and watch the scene unfold. I'm expecting great things to happen.


----------



## pakistexican88x (Aug 20, 2010)

What I'm confused about is how this can let you load games off of a hard drive? AFAIK, it only supports FAT32, which doesnt allow files larger than ~4GB. Blu-ray discs are far greater than that.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 20, 2010)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> What I'm confused about is how this can let you load games off of a hard drive? AFAIK, it only supports FAT32, which doesnt allow files larger than ~4GB. Blu-ray discs are far greater than that.


that's where internal HDD takes the role.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 20, 2010)

Against, I'd like to see it locked down.  After seeing how much piracy along with Sony's arrogance put the nails in the coffin on the PSP I don't want to see it repeated.  As you said along my thinking, it appears to not be a hardware vulnerability so it's a matter of time before Sony drops the clamps just like they did on the PSP Go and even the 3000 model.

Probably not likely to happen but I don't want to start seeing developer excuses in some later months about how the PS3 is so easy to pirate more games get stolen than bought so they're giving up on X project like they do with PSP now since it's so rampant.  I wouldn't be so annoyed if it wasn't such a stupid simple and ultimately cheap way to rip off PS3 games as it requires nothing but a little time and that part, no burners, no stupid pricey media to buy, etc.  Dongle, game, copy game...done.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 20, 2010)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> What I'm confused about is how this can let you load games off of a hard drive? AFAIK, it only supports FAT32, which doesnt allow files larger than ~4GB. Blu-ray discs are far greater than that.


Splits them.


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> What I'm confused about is how this can let you load games off of a hard drive? AFAIK, it only supports FAT32, which doesnt allow files larger than ~4GB. Blu-ray discs are far greater than that.


yeah, that has me ultra confused too. Unless, there are host files on the retail disk which amount to the other 20gb content...... i don't know. But then again, several games are under 4gb, like red faction: guerilla, and burnout paradise, and warhawk, etc.......

also, i wonder if it would be possible to flash the PS3 to a lower firmware using this. I'd rather be on the lower PS3 firmwares. like 2.10, where the old PS3 splashscreen used to come up, and otherOS used to exist.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 20, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> pakistexican88x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To reiterate myself, the files can be split to be smaller than 4 GB. This is how some games are handled on wii backups.


----------



## deathking (Aug 20, 2010)

who else is getting a ps3 this weekend


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> zant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sigh* It rips the games file by file...it rips the CONTENTS of the disc, it does not create an ISO file.


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this makes sense now.......... thanks for clearing that up. so its not packaged, its just handled in a directory of files. this makes sense now.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 20, 2010)

This sucks. One of my top ten reasons why I liked the ps3 was because it was unhackable.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



though if any one individual file is larger than 4GB...you're pretty much fucked....for now.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 20, 2010)

*slaps self for assuming things*


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 20, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> This sucks. One of my top ten reasons why I liked the ps3 was because it was unhackable.


Why does it matter that it's hacked? Everyone keeps complaining about it. I don't see a reason TO complain. For the people who want it hacked, go hack it. For the people who don't, don't. As simple as that.


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

they did say "they" were working on implementing NTFS support, thus allowing ISO handling theoretically.

also, i figure the team did a smart thing my charging for it and protecting the device. this way, sony cannot crack the code, and therefore, cannot patch it.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 20, 2010)

Is this real or fake?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 20, 2010)

crappp, man if this is true. ima get it as soon as possible for my ps3.


----------



## pakistexican88x (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll still probably wait for a price drop. Even if this works now (and i have no doubt it does), there's still no guarantee it will work with later firmware updates. Even though the dongle's software is update-able, eventually they'll hit a brick wall, just like with the PSP. Unless the update by-pass can by-pass the check to play online, I dont think it's worth $150.


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

no doubt SOMEBODY will find a way to crack the USB key, and leak the program for free. then sony will patch it. then we are all fucked. better to stay expensive and secret rather than come out in the open about these things. Sony WILL step it up, just like they did with the PSP go and PSP 3000, where its near impossible to hack.


----------



## Davess (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 20, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but now this means hackers online.
That was the reason why I hated the xbox online.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> Is this real or fake?



Oh for the love of...

Yes, its real.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is the promo for PS Jailbreak taken from the official site

link 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3qFKZGzOR8

poor quality due to cam rip, since website is difficult to access.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 20, 2010)

Is it real or just a hype thing?


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 20, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Is it real or just a hype thing?


didnt you just read what dudeonline said


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 20, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Is it real or just a hype thing?


I'm pretty sure it's real. Apparently a few people are saying it is. Although, I would wait for someone from this site to confirm it.


----------



## markehmus (Aug 20, 2010)

there sony piracy found a way. NOW give me my otherOS back with the next new firmware update
....my old fats would then be up to date with my slim, and you (sony) could then go on to actualy fight piracy instead removing features


----------



## Supercool330 (Aug 20, 2010)

Image of the actual product (apparently):
http://psx-scene.com/forums/attachment.php...mp;d=1282181538
Also, the backup manager pkg file can be downloaded from the site:
http://psjailbreak.com/downloads/manager.pkg
Somebody could try one of the existing PKG installer hacks to see if it works.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

Supercool330 said:
			
		

> Image of the actual product (apparently):
> http://psx-scene.com/forums/attachment.php...mp;d=1282181538
> Also, the backup manager pkg file can be downloaded from the site:
> http://psjailbreak.com/downloads/manager.pkg
> Somebody could try one of the existing PKG installer hacks to see if it works.



I know this may sound like a stupid question so forgiveness please, but the USB device is required in order to jailbreak the PS3 right..its not like we can just download the backup manager and go from there..we need the actual device to make it work? Also..I read on the psx-scene forum about how when you backup a game to an external hard drive you have to have a game in the PS3 in order for it to work..is that true, and if yes, can it be any game since I already have a few games on my PS3 already


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Supercool330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. The USB device is NOT just a flash drive. it is a dongle. it has its own special hardware.

2. Downloding the PKG file will do nothing unless you have the dongle

3. For maximum compatibility, you need to have a disc in the drive. At this point its unknown why. Maybe because some games do disc checks from time to time.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 20, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Supercool330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you need the device. Since you need to use a disk, I'm not entirely sure, but I think it can by any disk.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Ok I understand..I appreciate you answering my questions.. so I can have any game in the PS3 at the time, can even be an older game, as long as there is a game in there..also, since the dongle is required, does it always have to be in the USB port of the PS3..and I can put the external hard drive in the other USB port. I just hope that when this thing is released that it will ship to the US and the shipping cost wont be insane since it already is gonna cost 150 bucks


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Aug 20, 2010)

Whoa! Very interested in the homebrew part. Lets see the emulation possibilities 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Wii/GC
-PSP
-NDS
-N64
-GBA/GC/GB
-PSX
-Sega Saturn
-SNES
-Sega Genesis/CD
-NES
-and everything else thats underpowered by Sony.

This could be the ULTIMATE Emulation Monster we've been dreaming of...


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 20, 2010)

Neo_Ch!p said:
			
		

> Whoa! Very interested in the homebrew part. Lets see the emulation possibilities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii? Are you sure? I don't think Wii could be emulated...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

and why would you want to emulate NDS?


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Aug 20, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Neo_Ch!p said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Playstation 'MOVE' peripherals + Dolphin [SDK] = Wii emulator = WIN


----------



## Minox (Aug 20, 2010)

Neo_Ch!p said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I know the Playstation Move does not have an infrared tracking device so I doubt that'd happen unless used with a Wiimote. Even then it's pretty questionable if the PS3 is actually capable of emulating the Wii properly.


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

Neo_Ch!p said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. PS Move + dolphin = epic win. Since dolphin is heavily reliant on CPU speed, 3.2 ghz should be no sweat right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not realistic, but hey, anything can happen.


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Aug 20, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Neo_Ch!p said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it sounds 'out there' but there could be devkits that could replace the infrared thingymajig with whatever the PS Move uses.

Whatever if not Wii then GC emulation for sure, end of story.


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 20, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> and why would you want to emulate NDS?


why would want to emulate anything


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because everything else doesn't use a touch screen.


----------



## smash_brew (Aug 20, 2010)

http://wiibrew.org/wiki/DeSmuME_Wii

There is an ds emu for the wii. Why not the ps3?


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Aug 20, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PWND lol


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

Paranoid Mouse Clicker said:
			
		

>


such win


----------



## Twilight Loz (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd like to see this Modchip pass Sonys next update (probably when playstation move comes out)


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

Twilight Loz said:
			
		

> I'd like to see this Modchip pass Sonys next update (probably when playstation move comes out)


its not a modchip. its a software exploit. of course it won't survive the next update.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> Twilight Loz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best bet is to not update..the web site is already up modchipcentral.com for 129 bucks which is a pretty darn good price..but it wont be available til the end of August..I will wait til more people verify that it indeed does work..Do ALL games work on this..can I back up every game I want to(Including future games) and put it on my external drive


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> zant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is another way of bypassing the update system........


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 20, 2010)

Should I buy a PS3 soon?

How long will it take before Sony makes all new PS3 consoles incompatble with this?


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 20, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are very ignorant into thinking that hacks in general haven't damaged the quality of games over years 

... people complain about prices being to high, then i say dnt bother using something if it irritates you 

i dnt mind the 70$ price tag of PS3 games ... and the odd 10-15$ prices for PSN games

and other then emulators how far can they go with homebrew, we do essentially have everything we want/need i.e. things that we would actually use.

Dnt get me wrong, *IF* this was an expliot then daaaamn, congrats oh mystical who ever you are ppl down at PS Jailbreak (WHICH WE KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THEM) .... but stealing then selling something you just nicked ... that is sad, just really sad.


----------



## Makere (Aug 20, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> zant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The website says it uses FAT32, and OzMods state that it works only with games that don't have a single file over 4GiB. So basicly there's bound to be a game that has a single file over 4GB, especially in the future. Although they say they're developing NTFS support, but I don't see this anytime soon, not to mention the firmware upgrades of PS3 that will block this. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 20, 2010)

This mod is basically a retail to debug convertor, using a jigcard from sony services.

If you look at vhs, it has some debug things.

This jig card(aka usb dongle) is used for devs and technicians from sony to launch boot ini from dev_usb0.

Combinig buttons you can change the syscon status, who launch as a primary boot this dongle.

Bootstrap is readed and the files from dongle are launched and the ram is making a faulse reboot.

The whole thing its an syscon firmware emulator.

Trm "think" we have a bebug one and kernel debug is loaded.

This way a debug vshmain(temporally) allows unsigned code loading.

Now you can launch pkg's from usb (that has an explorer to do that) 

To launch bdemu you need a disc to activate mediatype bd

When you launch loader(from usb) bddrive channel is closed(they cant share the same channel).

To eliminate layer, it needs a cellftp to extract decrypted files(no layer) and to convert those to debug mode.

Executer files can be created whit sdk,and generated by the same loader that extract the layer, and using ps3gen to create signed isos(patched).
same way a 360 works(using a core debug)

The loader is executed via app.

Eliminating the initial usb boot, its all sony has to do to kill this mod
-snip-


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 20, 2010)

i watched the videos and noticed that they got the improper shutdown warning.is that related somehow?


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 20, 2010)

haters gonna hate, soon 2 be free yo


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

modshroom128 said:
			
		

> YOU DO NOT NEED ANY SPECIAL HARDWARE TO RUN A JIG.
> 
> "THERE" WILL BE A FREE SOLUTION IN DUE TIME.
> 
> lol


I VOLUNTEER TO BE YOUR BETA TESTER. GIVE ME FREE HAXORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!one


seriously, I'm all for a free PS3 hack device. bring it on.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

Makere said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since I am not really familiar with those the technical aspect of the PS3 games(as far as how many gig they are) are the majority of the PS3 games out now have single files that are less then 4 gig..s basically I would have to worry about future games, like what, games that are coming out next month, next year that might have an issue


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

All I'm hoping for is return of otherOS. If the backuploader works in this method, then we have an app loader. now we just have to flash the older firmware version, and I already found another firmware bypass hack.


----------



## trigger_ftu (Aug 20, 2010)

well from what i'm hearing from Mathieulh (one of the big boys in the psp and ps3 hacking) been posting on his twitter about this in his posts.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mathieu Hervais
> Before anyone asks, psjailbreak seems as "real" as DemonHades' blog posts.
> ok I know enough people that have the dongle to confirm that it's real even though I don't have one myself (yet). I believe it to be a usb jig, it's triggered the same way as SCE's official version, they must then use an exploit and do some lv2 patches,It's also likely that they "finalize" (set recovery flag to 0) the console at every boot because you always need to use power + eject. it also doesn't convert a retail to debug per se, there is no debug menu and no deci3 (debugging) support as far as I know of. Also the fact that it only runs on 3.41 suggest that they do memory patches rather than run another kernel on the console. I might be wrong about that though, I don't even have the dongle myself. my personal comments on this. real or not it isn't even worth getting. ruins the system, ruins the point of even making any games. and having backups are for people that are really retarded. (pardon my saying) because it is very difficult to scratch a ps3 disc.
> 
> ...


----------



## goncalodoom (Aug 20, 2010)

SONY will block this  thing,its does not even woth getting it


----------



## kinio_64 (Aug 20, 2010)

if i understand correct how this method is working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 SONY to block this debug mode hack will need to make new hardware revision


----------



## trigger_ftu (Aug 20, 2010)

kinio_64 said:
			
		

> if i understand correct how this method is working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not entirely they could release an update that runs a new set of key's and certs(as well as a few updates in their API) that can be still used by older games, but in the process would need to update their SDK for developers, (and like so they would need to update their games and release updates for them thats been no big deal because of the new update system in smaller file sizes)that would block it entirely.


----------



## pubert09 (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't care if Sony blocks this. I would give up updates and online features for *cough* backups *cough*


----------



## wes11ph (Aug 20, 2010)

xorloser already confirmed that this was legitimate..


----------



## highanimalhouse (Aug 20, 2010)

It sounds all well and good for it to run homebrew/emulators, but I fail to see how this thing is even useful. It's not like running/creating backup discs on the Wii and this device sounds like it would damage your PS3 and void its warranty. You have to use the usb dongle to have it run 'a backup launcher' but how are you supposed to get the backup games to the system other than through a disk?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not like you can just store a multiple GB Blu-Ray game on a 2 GB USB stick. What's the point of even doing that when you can just do a full-install of retail copies on a normal system? And even then, you still have to have the game and none of the videos out there seem to account for that.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 20, 2010)

From what I've seen the only way Sony can block this is by updating the bootcode. Nintendo did this on boot2 to fight piracy and destroy BootMii, but their update was very unstable and bricked many Wii's. If Sony can make a stable update then this will be patched quite easily.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Aug 20, 2010)

So has this been confirmed?


----------



## Necoconeco (Aug 20, 2010)

If it works, then this just reinforces the belief the 3DS will be hacked.

On a side not: I'm not calling fake, but the videos are a little bit inconsistent. It should be one giant long uncut video, only allowing a time skip for the amount of time it takes to upload a Blu-Ray into a PS3.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Makere said:
			
		

> The website says it uses FAT32, and OzMods state that it works only with games that don't have a single file over 4GiB. So basicly there's bound to be a game that has a single file over 4GB, especially in the future. Although they say they're developing NTFS support, but I don't see this anytime soon, not to mention the firmware upgrades of PS3 that will block this. Just my 2 cents.



Full/Stable NTFS will be a while, and technically never. NTFS support doesn't exist for Linux. There are projects out there, and one or two have decent stability. But I personally would never trust it with a sensitive HDD. In any case, NTFS read support should come fairly quickly. And that's all you really need, unless you want to dump games to your NTFS drive as well. If that's even possible with this.

Still, this is way too expensive. In all reality, it's a stolen/hijacked/reverse-engineered debug dongle. Nothing special about it. Granted they did all the work, but at over $150 on OZModchips? GTFO

@Necoconeco:
A PS3, a system that's been out for almost 4 years, being hacked to play backups so "easily" (granted, it uses all proprietary software/hardware and is even more illegal than a regular modchip) has absolutely NOTHING to do with the 3DS, a system whose hardware is not even finalized, being hacked. There is nothing similar to the two devices in terms of anti-piracy. Or is there? Who knows until they start shipping the 3DS in just under a year.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 20, 2010)

i just feel the price is too much... for ppl who (presumably) just use sony's methods and a small dongle, charge 150 dollars... u could get the PSP for tht price or even a wii (used)
i think the clones are still being awaited more anxiously than this and plus, downloading the games is not easy esp if u got 100-200Kbps (i got 64... stay away)

i guess every console's weak point is their boot methods, and orgon i think neco was talking about the fact tht every console can be hacked


----------



## jackdanielchan (Aug 20, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Posted by OZmodchips on PSX-Scene.
> 
> I'm almost convinced. I just need to see a game running.



This is insta-win... Why...? 'Cos I live on that block.... It makes me feel good to live near a Modchip store...


----------



## jackdanielchan (Aug 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Still, this is way too expensive. In all reality, it's a stolen/hijacked/reverse-engineered debug dongle. Nothing special about it. Granted they did all the work, but at over $150 on OZModchips? GTFO



It's rare to find Modchip retailers at all in Australia, so it comes down to supply and demand, and OzModchips uses this to its advantage...


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Aug 20, 2010)

I can promise you this works. I have one pre ordered. I was at OzModChips today and watched him using it in from of me. There was an external HDD and several games backed up on it. (Games can be stored on an external FAT32 drive OR the PS3 Internal Drive. Some games will be required to copy to the internal HDD due to some single game files being greater than 4Gb.

You can copy straight from Disc to either HDD.

As a disc is required to be in the PS3 I saw God of War III in the Drive but watched a different game get selected from a list and then be played.

It is 100% genuine.

It might seem pricey but think about what it does. A single game can cost over $100. If you damaged a few games then it pays for itself. being able to play straight from HDD - worth the price.

EDIT: I meant God of War III. Sorry for the Typo.


----------



## antwill (Aug 20, 2010)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jackdanielchan (Aug 20, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> jackdanielchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected, but still a b*tch of a price though...


----------



## antwill (Aug 20, 2010)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also I should mention that they are online retailers, how does the availability of modchip stores IN Australia even matter when they are competing in a global marketplace?


----------



## superrob (Aug 20, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> From what I've seen the only way Sony can block this is by updating the bootcode. Nintendo did this on boot2 to fight piracy and destroy BootMii, but their update was very unstable and bricked many Wii's. If Sony can make a stable update then this will be patched quite easily.


Acturally no. The boot2 update was a lame attempt to remove bootmii from the wii's. However bootmii in itself is unpatchable as the code launching boot2 (Bootmii replaces boot2) its the boot1. And boot1 is NEVER changeable because of boot0 being hardcoded with boot1's SHA hash.

However it will be funny to see if this is an hardware exploit or an software exploit. If the USB Jigg (Which we supose its based on), launches from the bootrom then it should be unpatchable forever. But.. if however its in software.. then it wont be hard to block it out.


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 20, 2010)

Fun_Zephyr said:
			
		

> I can promise you this works. I have one pre ordered. I was at OzModChips today and watched him using it in from of me. There was an external HDD and several games backed up on it. (Games can be stored on an external FAT32 drive OR the PS3 Internal Drive. Some games will be required to copy to the internal HDD due to some single game files being greater than 4Gb.
> 
> You can copy straight from Disc to either HDD.
> 
> ...



A fellow GBAtemp member confirming this is always good news


----------



## MaGosT (Aug 20, 2010)

Well they state in their FAQ that its developed for 3.41 or w/e the latest version is and that it works for _some_ prior firmwares. My point being that it's probably software based then, could however have to do with the xbm or what its called ^


----------



## xist (Aug 20, 2010)

Fun_Zephyr said:
			
		

> I can promise you this works. I have one pre ordered. I was at OzModChips today and watched him using it in from of me. There was an external HDD and several games backed up on it. (Games can be stored on an external FAT32 drive OR the PS3 Internal Drive. Some games will be required to copy to the internal HDD due to some single game files being greater than 4Gb.



Did you confirm that it wasn't a debug console? It may well work, but not on any console available to the general public...


----------



## Gilberd (Aug 20, 2010)

any potential for psn games and download content?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> Fun_Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RichDevX has already confirmed that the Backup Manager is BLOCKED to work on Debug Consoles (as it would run without the need of a dongle), so it could not have been one.

EDIT: RichDevX has confirmed seeing the internals of the PS Jailbreak, and there's a 48-pin MCU.


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Aug 20, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> Fun_Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely was not a debug consol. It was just a retail PS3 that we would buy from the store. If you boot with the dongle in it goes red instead of green. You MUST turn the power off, at the back on the Phats and take power out and back in for the slim - then power on with the on button and eject immediately. The dongle goes green and it can be used. If you remove the dongle the system crashes. If you take the disc out the game you selected form the HDD is no longer available. Place teh disc back in and then the game you selected from the HDD becomes available again.

OzModChips are far to reputable to send out anything that is dodgy or fake. It is 100% real and a NON dev consol. I have always trusted OzMod and always will. I know proof is what everyone wants and there is not much more that can be given unless you go and see things for yourself.

I only found out about this early today. I was already on my way to see them for other reasons and as a bonus I got to see this in person. It is very real.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 20, 2010)

I might get this, though the price is a bit much for me. My mom barely even lets me buy $30 used PS3 games.


----------



## omatic (Aug 20, 2010)

I know this is a nit-pick, but I hope the term "jailbreak" isn't going to be used for any exploit and mod solution that comes our way from now on.

Also, I hope this doesn't get blocked via firmware update and / or become detectable while using PSN or playing online. I'm going to give this a few months before I even consider buying this, just to see how quickly Sony will successfully stomp on this exploit.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 20, 2010)

omatic said:
			
		

> I know this is a nit-pick, but I hope the term "jailbreak" isn't going to be used for any exploit and mod solution that comes our way from now on.
> 
> Also, I hope this doesn't get blocked via firmware update and / or become detectable while using PSN or playing online. I'm going to give this a few months before I even consider buying this, just to see how quickly Sony will successfully stomp on this exploit.


I thought that the term "jailbreak" was only used for Apple devices like iPad, iPhone, etc...
Maybe it would be better if it was called in another term?


----------



## psykobug (Aug 20, 2010)

a fench site tested it with a burnt BR disc , it don't work . you need to insert the original BR in your ps3 . so no massive internet piracy for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## OrGoN3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Fun_Zephyr said:
			
		

> I can promise you this works. I have one pre ordered. I was at OzModChips today and watched him using it in from of me. There was an external HDD and several games backed up on it. (Games can be stored on an external FAT32 drive OR the PS3 Internal Drive. Some games will be required to copy to the internal HDD due to some single game files being greater than 4Gb.
> 
> You can copy straight from Disc to either HDD.
> 
> ...



Yeah? Name one that isn't some stupid special edition package that comes with a gimmick. The point of the matter here is that, if you are downloading the games, you are screwed. Comcast has a cap of 200-250GB/month. Most other ISPs have similar followings. If you're ripping the games from Gamefly, then I guess this could be worth it. But in the end, you're still paying for Gamefly AND this.

See where I'm going? It is just very pricey for something that is just stolen. Plus, all Sony has to do to block this is disable the USB ports during boot. Done.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 20, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> Fun_Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may cost him $100 because he lives in Australia dude....

But you have a good point, renting from Gamefly isn't the best idea since you're paying for games anyway.

What I was going to do was copy the games I do have and sell those, go to Gamestop, buy some used games, rip those games, bring them back, get a refune. Repeat.


----------



## redact (Aug 20, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> Fun_Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one? in australia, almost *every* ps3 game has an rrp of $110 and ozmodchips is an australian site selling it for ~$150
so don't act like a dickhead if you have no idea what things cost in other places

side note: nobody come back with something like "but eb has them for half that" because eb had (is still having?) a half price sale, that doesn't count


----------



## OrGoN3 (Aug 20, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> one? in australia, almost *every* ps3 game has an rrp of $110 and ozmodchips is an australian site selling it for ~$150
> so don't act like a dickhead if you have no idea what things cost in other places
> 
> side note: nobody come back with something like "but eb has them for half that" because eb had (is still having?) a half price sale, that doesn't count



What!? Really? That's what you criminals get. No wonder Ben "Yahtzee" Croshaw is always complaining about prices. I realize the dongle is cheaper if you live overseas (USD slightly greater than AUD and no tax).

It is exclusive to OzModChips or are they just the only one pre-ordering? If it's available form OzModChips only, then it is too expensive. My WiiKey v1 was $9 USD. This is $150 USD. The WiiKey took more work than this did. This is essentially /stolen/ from Sony, and being mass produced. Not worthy of the price tag. No work involved.


----------



## Hasney (Aug 20, 2010)

Games cost half that at EB!!!! (right now)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually quite excited by this and not for the piracy applications. Reading the userguide, the backup manager is just read from a FAT32 USB drive. Therefore, could we replace that file with another program? I'm hoping so and cannot wait until this gets out in wider hands.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It is exclusive to OzModChips or are they just the only one pre-ordering? If it's available form OzModChips only, then it is too expensive.



I believe a few other sites (not any that I personally know to be reputable, though) are offering pre-orders. OzModChips have said it's due to the price the wholesaler is selling them for. If cheaper clones come, then we'll be laughing.


----------



## redact (Aug 20, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> My WiiKey v1 was $9 USD. This is $150 USD. The WiiKey took more work than this did. This is essentially /stolen/ from Sony, and being mass produced. Not worthy of the price tag. No work involved.


well the wiikey was originally a lot more than $9 until 1:1 clones started being mass produced ;p


----------



## OrGoN3 (Aug 20, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> well the wiikey was originally a lot more than $9 until 1:1 clones started being mass produced ;p



Mine is authentic. It was their apology for the clones. Went right back up afterwards. Originally priced $50 max, probably a bit less. The only problem here is that Wii games are only a single DVD, or less if compressed. PS3 games are much larger, even compressed. If there were more good games for the PS3, and if I knew this wouldn't be blocked by Sony ASAP, then I might consider being interested in purchasing one. More confirmation on the life-span of this is needed. It's always a gamble with 1st-gen "backup" loaders.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 20, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> PS Jailbreak disables forced software updates



But what if we want to update


----------



## redact (Aug 20, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then you want to potentially lose your $170AUD backup loader


----------



## doyama (Aug 20, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> Fun_Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never had any problems with FIOS capping my bandwidth. I've done 300-500GB/month on several occasions without issue.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 20, 2010)

I got this pic off of ps3hax


----------



## redact (Aug 20, 2010)

djbubba2002 said:
			
		

> I got this pic off of ps3hax


wouldn't those 5 contacts short on the metal casing? o.O


----------



## OrGoN3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if they keep track of which consoles are in debug mode when started when playing online? All of a sudden, they see a lot pop up. BAN. In the whole for another $299USD or more. Until it's been proven to be 100% stealth in every situation, then I might get a clone. But Sony still can block it whenever they want with an update, and I like to keep my system up to date. It's a step in the right direction, but I'm still sticking with the fact that it is pricey and comes with no guarantee of working with the next update.

Edit
@doyama
I said most, not all. I too have FiOS and can confirm there is no feasible cap, at least in my area. There is also no cap on my service guarantee (but then again, there wasn't one with Comcast either, although mine wasn't capped). I'm not saying it's SOL for everyone. It just takes that much longer to get a single game, some folks will be capped to a few games a month if they aren't ripping their own.....It's the first next gen media [Blu-Ray] console to be hacked (and that exists). Everyone is used to files that are 5-10 times smaller than PS3 games. Even though most of the games are not /that/ large (as in the ones that are on PS3 and X360).


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 20, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forced updates are the updates that are on discs I think. Much like Nintendo has there updates in their games. I think this is what it means. So you can update if you want, the jigstick, they said, is updateable.

It looks like it also may be undetectable since the jigstick boots before the firmware does, and it's a reverse engineered copy of what Sony uses to fix PS3's. So  I don't think Sony will be fixing this for a while.


----------



## 12345 (Aug 20, 2010)

can this make slim etc play old ps1 and ps2 games?

you can play backups without a game in driver right?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 20, 2010)

12345 said:
			
		

> can this make slim etc play old ps1 and ps2 games?


No. You won't be able to play older console games.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 20, 2010)

Can't Slims play PS1 anyway?

And no, it will not. The only way that happens is if someone codes a homebrew emulator, and I am not too sure the PS3 can handle that.


----------



## hundshamer (Aug 20, 2010)

psykobug said:
			
		

> a fench site tested it with a burnt BR disc , it don't work . you need to insert the original BR in your ps3 . so no massive internet piracy for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not necessarily. If you can rip a game to the FAT32 HDD on the PS3, then you can connect the HDD to the PC and upload the files within to the usual places.


----------



## 12345 (Aug 20, 2010)

damit, why did they remove old ps2 game support from others than fatty 60 gb version :/


----------



## Hasney (Aug 20, 2010)

Slims can play PS1, yes.

Pure speculation, but down the line I could see a Popstation-like program that will let you inject PS1 games into their commercial emulator.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> you can play backups without a game in driver right?



And on that bit, OzModChips have said you need a disc in the drive. Probably a game, but it might work with a blu-ray i guess.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Aug 20, 2010)

hundshamer said:
			
		

> psykobug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need ANY retail PS3 game in the drive for this to work. It doesn't matter what it is, it just needs to be there so the dongle can activate bdemu.

Also, slims, and all PS3s actually, can play PS3 and PS1 games natively (retail discs or downloads). PS2 compatibility was removed to remind consumers to purchase the still active stock of PS2, or to get PS2 to die. Probably the former since they are still allowing 3rd party vendors to release games on PS2 (ie, Madden 11).


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 20, 2010)

the thing is, you can update from discs if need be, up until now there has been no patch to detect this, so all current firmwares are fine.

@other_australians: i dont even bother going into places like eb anymore, everything is WAY overpriced (in comparison to the rest of the world), and Yahtzee is right to complain... overpriced and overtime, thats why so much piracy happens in the first place, and thats why it gets so out of hand in the long run... first; get the game before retail release (by months for ssbb), then it just becomes easier because games just keep not getting released...


----------



## Hasney (Aug 20, 2010)

Expect second-hand sales of old sports games to fly up when the device gets cheaper, just so people have a game to boot this with.


----------



## doyama (Aug 20, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree that caps are much more of problem especially outside of North America. We're really spoiled with the whole 'unlimited' thing in all aspects. Sort of the irony is that, for probably 70-80% of people, a metered system for bandwidth or their cellphone usage would actually be cheaper than the 'all you can eat' or tiered system we use now. It's an interesting psychological phenomenon that we seem to want consistency in our bills, rather than it being cheaper. And people wonder why Americans score so low in math every year.

Also his quote of $100AUD for a game is typical in Australia for the 'basic' version not any of the typical collector editions. MSRP for games there can range from $98 AUD to $120 AUD. I'm assuming his quote of $100 is in AUD since his tag indicates so.

I'm not sure how that translates in comparison of cost of living though. What I mean there is although from a pure currency perspective 1GBP=1.5USD, the buying power locally of 1GBP is basically equivalent to 1USD here. But from what I've heard games are still relatively expensive compared to the standard of living. 

They also have their own version of Jack Thompson who's actually in government with real power. So just be glad our Jack is just a raving lunatic in Florida, and not enacting actual laws making games the equivalent of death training simulators.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 20, 2010)

So...has anyone actually confirmed this working on a retail PS3? And not a debug unit?


----------



## Christopher8827 (Aug 20, 2010)

Erm, didn't Sony say they couldn't software emulate the PS2 properly because apparently the PS2's GPU characteristics involving RAM and bandwidth is incompatible with the PS3's architecture and would be difficult to emulate properly.

The early PS3s could do it because they had some PS2 parts in them and they are now not present PS3s.

Man, they couldn't even emulate PS1 properly, some games I own don't even run - I would be surprised if PS2 gets emulated properly.


----------



## 12345 (Aug 20, 2010)

Christopher8827 said:
			
		

> Erm, didn't Sony say they couldn't software emulate the PS2 properly because apparently the PS2's GPU characteristics involving RAM and bandwidth is incompatible with the PS3's architecture and would be difficult to emulate properly.
> 
> The early PS3s could do it because they had some PS2 parts in them and they are now not present PS3s.
> 
> Man, they couldn't even emulate PS1 properly, some games I own don't even run - I would be surprised if PS2 gets emulated properly.



they should make a ps3 version with full backwards compability, would sell really good ^^


----------



## antwill (Aug 20, 2010)

overlord00 said:
			
		

> the thing is, you can update from discs if need be, up until now there has been no patch to detect this, so all current firmwares are fine.
> 
> @other_australians: i dont even bother going into places like eb anymore, everything is WAY overpriced (in comparison to the rest of the world), and Yahtzee is right to complain... overpriced and overtime, thats why so much piracy happens in the first place, and thats why it gets so out of hand in the long run... first; get the game before retail release (by months for ssbb), then it just becomes easier because games just keep not getting released...


Yes, because Australia, being the shitty tiny spec of dirt on the rest of the world that it is, is the main party responsible for piracy. (Note I assume you didn't mean that but the way you worded it makes it seem that way.) Other countries have way cheaper (read as: half) prices than we do, and yet they still pirate. The real reason is the pirates don't want to pay for anything. And why would you if you can get it for free? Hell, even the people who do pirate that I know, do it purely because they can, not for any of those reasons you've listed.

Just because no firmware up until now has included a patch to detect this (obviously), doesn't mean there definitely won't be in the near future.


----------



## doyama (Aug 20, 2010)

overlord00 said:
			
		

> the thing is, you can update from discs if need be, up until now there has been no patch to detect this, so all current firmwares are fine.
> 
> @other_australians: i dont even bother going into places like eb anymore, everything is WAY overpriced (in comparison to the rest of the world), and Yahtzee is right to complain... overpriced and overtime, thats why so much piracy happens in the first place, and thats why it gets so out of hand in the long run... first; get the game before retail release (by months for ssbb), then it just becomes easier because games just keep not getting released...



I'm curious how the 'cost' of games is like in Australia. I know games there are about $100AUD, but does that scale with your salaries in AUD? Are taxation rates much higher in Australia? Does 1AUD in Australia, have the equivalent buying power of 1USD in America? 

From my own experience, it appears that 1GBP has about the same buying power as 1USD as their salaries and goods generally scale at the same rate for consumer goods. In Canada it's a bit worse because salaries are generally lower, taxation is much higher, so your buying power is much less than in the US.


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 20, 2010)

there was a sony patent showing how the ps3 could run in some sort of emulation mode and play ps2 games... true story...


http://www.siliconera.com/2009/06/29/sony-...ell-processors/

http://kotaku.com/5304117/sony-patents-met...late-ps2-on-ps3

or even:
http://www.google.com.au/search?sourceid=c...atent+ps2+games


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol, reading this, the PS3 that I was given as a bonus for buying a laptop can not play my 40 PS2 games... sigh. Disappointed, really.

On the bright side, can't wait for a cheaper alternative of this item to come to the shelves, because I ain't paying $170 for a USB stick.


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 20, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Just because no firmware up until now has included a patch to detect this (obviously), doesn't mean there definitely won't be in the near future.



never said it would, just said up until now there wasnt, so all games to date would be fine.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 20, 2010)

Christopher8827 said:
			
		

> Erm, didn't Sony say they couldn't software emulate the PS2 properly because apparently the PS2's GPU characteristics involving RAM and bandwidth is incompatible with the PS3's architecture and would be difficult to emulate properly.
> 
> The early PS3s could do it because they had some PS2 parts in them and they are now not present PS3s.
> 
> Man, they couldn't even emulate PS1 properly, some games I own don't even run - I would be surprised if PS2 gets emulated properly.


yea they want you to believe that.but the real reason they aren't emulating the ps2 is because they want to make money by selling ps2 collections.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 20, 2010)

I want to see a game run on it , no one show us a game being played yet ... 
is there a video of some of them playing the game ..


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 20, 2010)

djbubba2002 said:
			
		

> I want to see a game run on it , no one show us a game being played yet ...
> is there a video of some of them playing the game ..


As I know of, the video from OZModChips only showed the intro of Infamous.. Not yet actually showing the gameplay


----------



## BlackVivi (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofkW5VCJ2ic...player_embedded

This is the best youtube video i've seen from the "modchip".


----------



## Quincy (Aug 20, 2010)

djbubba2002 said:
			
		

> I want to see a game run on it , no one show us a game being played yet ...
> is there a video of some of them playing the game ..


----------



## Jiggah (Aug 20, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> So...has anyone actually confirmed this working on a retail PS3? And not a debug unit?



It's confirmed by Kotaku who directly contacted Oz.  I don't know what else to give you.  The only reason why people are doubting that this is a retail unit is because of Engadget's article on how it can be faked and only because they saw the install package folder (the pic they provided was from their own debug unit), which is what you're suppose to see with the dongle.  The dongle puts the retail unit into a dev/debug mode, the idea is the same as the PSP and in fact top scene guys are calling it a jig card just like the jig battery a.k.a. the Pandora Battery.  It has also been accepted by all the of the scene guys.  The only question that they have now is how legal is the product.  There a good chance that this is using cloned Sony tech which would make it illegal.


----------



## redact (Aug 20, 2010)

djbubba2002 said:
			
		

> I want to see a game run on it , no one show us a game being played yet ...
> is there a video of some of them playing the game ..
> earlier in the thread there was a link to a video on dailymotion that contained some uncharted two gameplay on a ps3 slim
> 
> QUOTE(Rock Raiyu @ Aug 20 2010, 09:21 PM) So...has anyone actually confirmed this working on a retail PS3? And not a debug unit?


iirc the debug units look like phats with "test" written on them so the video mentioned above with a slim ps3 in it should be proof enough..

edit: typo, put "ps2 slim"


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> The only question that they have now is how legal is the product.  There a good chance that this is using cloned Sony tech which would make it illegal.


oh it's definitely illegal it uses sony's SDK code so you can bet they will be uber pissed with this.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 20, 2010)

I wonder how much one of these costs to make, and where the parts for it can be obtained from.

Imagine making a homebrew USB stick for this, and putting the required files onto it once someone has (if possible) uploaded them.

I still can't justify how it could be $170....


----------



## SifJar (Aug 20, 2010)

djbubba2002 said:
			
		

> I got this pic off of ps3hax


Hmm, looks like its covered in epoxy or something...I'm guessing thats to prevent people meddling with it? How hard would it be to remove that stuff without damaging the actual chips etc.?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2010)

And still, the PS3 is NOT hacked yet. Enabling Debug Mode via SDK is not hacking.


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> And still, the PS3 is NOT hacked yet. Enabling Debug Mode via SDK is not hacking.










EDIT:
also @mercluke, there are 6 pins, but possibly on the underside of the metal shell there is a buffer or something preventing the points touching the casing.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 20, 2010)

Question:

When a backup is made, is there any possibility the disc could be damaged?


----------



## antwill (Aug 20, 2010)

overlord00 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but that is obvious. How can a game scan for something that wasn't even out yet?


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 20, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Yeah but that is obvious. How can a game scan for something that wasn't even out yet?


just being captain obvious again... incase noobs start worrying for some reason... you know how they are...


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Aug 20, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> Fun_Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Australia games are not as cheap as the US. The NON Limited Edition of White Knight Chronicles is a perfect example of a game that is $108 for the Game.
http://www.ebgames.com.au/ps3-148933-White...s-PlayStation-3 - there is the one game you asked for.

But to go a few steps further:

F1 2010 - $108 - http://www.ebgames.com.au/ps3-150298-F1-2010-PlayStation-3
Call of Duty Black Ops - $118 - http://www.ebgames.com.au/ps3-150382-Call-...s-PlayStation-3
FIFA 11 - $108 - http://www.ebgames.com.au/ps3-150505-FIFA-11-PlayStation-3
Medal of Honor: Tear 1 - $108 - http://www.ebgames.com.au/ps3-150464-Medal...1-PlayStation-3
Fallout New Vegas - $108 - http://www.ebgames.com.au/ps3-149753-Fallo...s-PlayStation-3

That is about 6 examples in total.... I would use it to backup my game snot download the games

EDIT: Some of the above come with exclusive to ebGame crap - but they will always be that even when that ends. www.game.com.au sell for around the same price too.


----------



## TrickyTony (Aug 20, 2010)

I dont get it. Is this really all that different from a standard USB thumb drive? Won't some other hacker just break down whatever security this has and make it free?


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 20, 2010)

TrickyTony said:
			
		

> I dont get it. Is this really all that different from a standard USB thumb drive? Won't some other hacker just break down whatever security this has and make it free?



no doubt they will... like the magic memory stick with the psp.
probably just a copy bit for bit of the usb drive... more news with time, and *real *hackers.


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Aug 20, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> So...has anyone actually confirmed this working on a retail PS3? And not a debug unit?


Yes, I did. I watched it being done at OzModChips and it is NOT a dev unit


----------



## Jiggah (Aug 20, 2010)

TrickyTony said:
			
		

> I dont get it. Is this really all that different from a standard USB thumb drive? Won't some other hacker just break down whatever security this has and make it free?



Yes, it's different.  Early reports are that it contains a microprocessor of some sort, which probably injects the partial debug firmware.  It's not just a standard USB key.  When plugged into a PC it does not show up as a storage device.  Hackers are going to be breaking it down when it gets released.  It might be possible to create your own with the correct soldering skills and Radioshack parts, but no one knows right now.  There are however reports that clones are already going to be produced, which means cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 20, 2010)

I want one of these so bad. Although it'll cost me a bit and I don't know how I'd get the money.


----------



## redact (Aug 20, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> When a backup is made, is there any possibility the disc could be damaged?


id assume itd be the same as playing a game

As long as your bd drive doesnt chew up disks then everything should be fine..


----------



## antwill (Aug 20, 2010)

Fun_Zephyr said:
			
		

> But to go a few steps further:
> 
> F1 2010 - $108 - http://www.ebgames.com.au/ps3-150298-F1-2010-PlayStation-3
> Call of Duty Black Ops - $118 - http://www.ebgames.com.au/ps3-150382-Call-...s-PlayStation-3
> ...


How is that an accurate list when none of those games are out yet at all?
http://www.game.com.au/search?dpt=11 Then ordering by price is a way more accurate example.


----------



## Hasney (Aug 20, 2010)

TrickyTony said:
			
		

> I dont get it. Is this really all that different from a standard USB thumb drive? Won't some other hacker just break down whatever security this has and make it free?



58-pin MCU is inside. This is not a USB Flash Drive with some data on it.


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> TrickyTony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fair enough, i retract my statement... or do i?!
no, i really dont. hackers will more than likely find a way around this either with the clones or a diy solution.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 20, 2010)

overlord00 said:
			
		

> Hasney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Praying for a DIY solution, as is everyone else no doubt.

A cheap DIY solution, that is.


----------



## Hasney (Aug 20, 2010)

overlord00 said:
			
		

> Hasney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, no doubt. But if that is a requirement, then the cost of making one yourself will be higher than just buy a USB Flash Drive and dumping some data on it.


----------



## hundshamer (Aug 20, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> hundshamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstood me. I'm not talking about launching the manager. I'm saying that once ripped to the HDD (the game files the manager launches) it then can be uploaded to the usual places, therefore a surge in piracy. Not that you can launch with a BD-r. I think the original quote is saying you can't use the manager to play the BD-r either.


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 20, 2010)

as i said, was hoping for a MMS-type solution, however this seems unlikely atm, which is sad.
also, OzModChips is REALLY expensive. bought R4's for my DS lite back in the day, cos a butt-load, other places on the net sell the same stuff for way cheaps, and no doubt that the "PS Jailbreak" will sell cheaper elsewhere too


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Aug 20, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Fun_Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That WILL be the price in AU. it is the way it is. God of War III was over $100.

Do not forget the first example of White Knight Chronicles... You seemed to leave that out. Proof of one game was asked and provided. I simply gave more as further example.

You want another RELEASED example aside from White Knight Chronicles:

Try God of War III - $118 - http://www.ebgames.com.au/ps3-147837-God-o...3-PlayStation-3

Any disputes with God of War III and White Knight Chronicles?

And YES - Sorting via Price would have also showed this for games already out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I buy my games off eBay out of the UK. It is much cheaper. Saved over $70 on White Knight Chronicles that way. And YES I was quoting AUD not USD as I live in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT 2: I have never had an issue buying from OzMod and their prices.

Yeah - if you buy out of the US you might get it cheaper... The trouble starts if the item is faulty. But also, it is always cheaper to buy out of AU. Look at REAL LEGO. AU pay WAY more than the US for the same set. A particular set for AU was $970+ but if I got it sent to a US resident then sent to me from them I would have got it for less than AUD$750.... And this was purchasing directly from LEGO. They just have different sell prices to AU than they do the US etc... Just the way it works.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 20, 2010)

hundshamer said:
			
		

> OrGoN3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I too was thinking this.

It all depends on the filesizes of the ripped backups, I guess, and also the amount of files ripped too.

Hopefully these ripped files are small, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 20, 2010)

dont worry about going to places like the eb site, i can already tell you that without looking anywhere, it will be over $100 AUD... without a doubt... hell, even Sh!t wii games sell for that much, and some not even recent games.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 20, 2010)

This is pretty sweet. Props to the team!


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 20, 2010)

Also, when more news comes of this, and possible alternative cheaper methods are out, I will buy a used PS3 game for cheap as chips and then burn the rest by borrowing mates games.

If this was say, $60 like the original R4 from OzModChips, I'd pre order it even if it didn't work!

But I still cannot justify $170.


----------



## hundshamer (Aug 20, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> hundshamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's anything like the 360's jtag (glad to have made my own) then the files normally don't fill up the disc. The main problem I see is games with a file over 4GB (I haven't found one on the 360 yet) would have to be saved to the PS3's internal HDD therefore those games will not show up on the net. Unless they find a way to split files and have the backup manager merges them on the fly.


----------



## Critical_Impact (Aug 20, 2010)

psykobug said:
			
		

> a fench site tested it with a burnt BR disc , it don't work . you need to insert the original BR in your ps3 . so no massive internet piracy for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I imagine it'd be smarter for someone to create a tool that rips games so that they can be copied straight onto the hdd(assuming you download them, and assuming you legally own the game)


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 20, 2010)

Critical_Impact said:
			
		

> psykobug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats exactly what this backup manager does btw, from what ive seen and read, can be backed up to an external fat32 hdd... and hence shared.


----------



## ModchipCentral (Aug 20, 2010)

For those complaining about the price, we are official distributors for them and have them for $129.95 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.ModchipCentral.com  , stock expect to arrive around the end of August.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone who pays $129.95 for a USB stick with a microprocessor in, is a fool. It's blatantly going to be cloned immediately.


----------



## johnjackson (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm an admin at shoppsjailbreak.com

I do not know what makes everyone believe that it is a "fake" website but you have no reason to believe that.

Those are all assumptions.

PSJailbreak.com is the manufacturer website, and we, http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com are distributors for online retail sales.

Retail purchases cannot be made on PSJailbreak.com, retail purchases can only be made on distributor websites of the PSJailbreak, like us for example http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com or OZmodchips.com

The PSJailbreak.com website currently does not list any distributors, simply because no one has stock yet.

We at http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com are NOT accepting sales yet, because we do not believe in pre-orders, and we will only accept sales once we have stock in our hands, ready to ship.

Currently the PSJailbreak.com website is down because of server issues, it has been getting too many requests and caused the server to crash, the same thing happened at http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com, once both websites are back up and running you will be able to see that http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com is in fact legitimate, and an authorized dealer of the PSJailbreak, in fact it is suppose to be the largest online retailer of the PSJailbreak.

I would simply like to ask everyone in the community, to hold off on all the rumors and "fake", "scam" talks because they simply aren't based anything.

Wait a day or two until PSJailbreak.com is fully up and running and you will be able to see, http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com is legitimate, and is set to be the largest online retailer of the PSJailbreak.

Thanks,

Any relevant comments or questions are welcomed.

John Jackson


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 20, 2010)

new pic, 





saw it over at newskeen
Time to get the ol' Infectus out!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow.
A PS3 Modchip was revealed. Never thought it would happen! 





$129.95 is quite a bit of money, though!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 20, 2010)

djbubba2002 said:
			
		

> new pic,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like we may be able to get a dump after all.


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> djbubba2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was easier than expected. I expect a free release within next week.


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

johnjackson said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm an admin at shoppsjailbreak.com
> 
> ...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

johnjackson said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm an admin at shoppsjailbreak.com
> 
> ...




Look...your site is fake and not affiliated. Also you have fake testimonials for a product not even released yet. if that doesnt scream SCAM I dont know what does.


----------



## johnjackson (Aug 20, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> johnjackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello dudeonline

Based on what do you assume my website isn't affiliated?

Currently, there are NO listed dealers on the official PSJailbreak.com website, that is because NO ONE currently has stock.

Second, the testimonials are from people who received samples, the product was sent out to some people for testing and debugging purposes, no one launches a product without having anyone test it.

Third, ShopPSJailbreak.com was designed/online before PSJailbreak.com was online. Common sense says that the people at PSJailbreak.com provided http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com with the logos, and other details, so shoppsjailbreak.com can start building the website and be ready to accept sales when the product launches.

Anyways, ALL Im asking from the community is to stop jumping to conclusions about what is fake and what isn't.

At least wait for the official PSJailbreak.com website to list the authorized distributors, and then if http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com isn't listed, then you can warn everyone not to buy at ShopPSJailbreak.com

But for now, do not jump to conclusions, because http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com is set to be the largest online retailer of the PSJailbreak, and that is based on contracts which are already places with PSJailbreak.com


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

johnjackson said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, hoss. Still, putting testimonials up before the product is released is pretty shady. You claim they are from "testers" that got this, and in effect, they were not people who bought it from you, or even bought it at all, so it's still false, assuming these are even "real" testimonials. and according to a few sleuths on PSX-Scene, your registrar data matches up with a few former scam sites. How do you explain that?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 20, 2010)

It seems as if you're just saying random shit to back up your site


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 20, 2010)

Testimonials are always fake, this modchip is crap, this topic is full of spam, you can all shut up now, end of argument.


----------



## johnjackson (Aug 20, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> johnjackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If by registrar you mean where my domain was purchased or where my hosting is based.

Excuse me if I want to be able to keep my website online.

If I host with regular US company, one email from sony and my site will be down and my domain ceased.

The site is based offshore simply so it can stay online.

As for the testimonials,

Those come from people in the industry, who got to try the product, and that is what they said about it. Anyways, there are many rumors circulating, such as shoppsjailbreak.com, some people even believe the actual PSJailbreak is fake, some people believe clones will be out next week, some believe a free version will be out next week.

All I can say is we are set to be the largest online retailer of the PSJailbreak, and if you wait a couple days until PSJailbreak.com gets back up and running then you will see for yourself.


----------



## antwill (Aug 20, 2010)

johnjackson said:
			
		

> Based on what do you assume my website isn't affiliated?
> 
> Currently, there are NO listed dealers on the official PSJailbreak.com website, that is because NO ONE currently has stock.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll play your  little game... Yes PSJailbreak.com does list distributors, and no you're shitty site is not one of them. You don't even have a picture of the actual product on your website. No it won't be the largest distributor, so please stop spamming your site. Also seeing as your posts are purely to advertise your site as a credible and reliable (*cough* yeah right!) site then you should also be aware that having read the rules (you did read the rules right?) that is frowned upon here.


----------



## johnjackson (Aug 20, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> johnjackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Time will tell.


Posts Merged_____________


I'm not here to argue with anyone or to advertise my site, it does not need advertising, it will be listed as an official distributor.

I just don't like how people jump to conclusions based on nothing.


----------



## antwill (Aug 20, 2010)

johnjackson said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I be the one to say "I told you so" when it does?


----------



## johnjackson (Aug 20, 2010)

As you wish.


----------



## BlackVivi (Aug 20, 2010)

Everyone in the comments of a youtube video says that it works... But I doubt it.

I won't post it - I don't want to get banned. I will wait to see if anyone writes something in the psx scene forums about it.

Link: http://psx-scene.com/forums/showpost.php?p...p;postcount=508


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 20, 2010)

BlackVivi said:
			
		

> Everyone in the comments of a youtube video says that it works... But I doubt it.
> 
> I won't post it - I don't want to get banned. I will wait to see if anyone writes something in the psx scene forums about it.
> 
> Link: http://psx-scene.com/forums/showpost.php?p...p;postcount=508


It looks somewhat legit. I do agree though. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## breaktemp (Aug 20, 2010)

WHAT !!

* man i can't wait for the GBATEMP review *

time to check out the pawn shops


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 20, 2010)

@johnjakson

accusation based on nothing you say? ... FYI go to psx-scene.com and you will see your fucking domain there that is listed as a non-legit site a.k.a. *fake. 

*and yeah... did you know that we got shoptemp here...


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2010)

BlackVivi said:
			
		

> Everyone in the comments of a youtube video says that it works... But I doubt it.
> 
> I won't post it - I don't want to get banned. I will wait to see if anyone writes something in the psx scene forums about it.
> 
> Link: http://psx-scene.com/forums/showpost.php?p...p;postcount=508


Freaking fake. RAR archive with a password? Scam like these are old like the world.


----------



## BlackVivi (Aug 20, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> BlackVivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought so. But it's strange how everyone is saying in the comments that it works. Are these scammers aswell? SO many people? Thats a big scam! 

But yeah, it's to early to hope for a dump. What a shame.

It's kind of hard to get this thing in germany without getting scared of from the authorities.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 20, 2010)

its very funny tht ppl cannot just believe this is true (ie. too good to be true)
considering it being easily hackable then free versions are possible unless sony find a loophole and sue every shop to sell their goods


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2010)

BlackVivi said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't even go around wasting my time trying to get that password, because in the original Dongle there's an MCU in there, and I highly doubt they've put one just to hide some files in the ROM.


----------



## antwill (Aug 20, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> its very funny tht ppl cannot just believe this is true (ie. too good to be true)
> considering it being easily hackable then free versions are possible unless sony find a loophole and sue every shop to sell their goods


I know right, geohot must be kicking himself right now


----------



## luke_c (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't see how people can list sites as 'fake' or 'real' at this point in time as there is no evidence to support either claims until this 'list' of official distributors is released.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I don't see how people can list sites as 'fake' or 'real' at this point in time as there is no evidence to support either claims until this 'list' of official distributors is released.




But it already has is you check the google cache. 

Australia
OZ Mods - www.ozmodchips.com
Quantronics - www.quantronics.com

Canada
Mod Central - www.modcentral.com

France
Fox Chip - www.foxchip.com

Netherlands
Console Pro - www.consolepro.nl

Actually this page does load after a long while. it has the same list

http://www.psjailbreak.com/distributor.php


----------



## markehmus (Aug 20, 2010)

ModchipCentral said:
			
		

> For those complaining about the price, we are official distributors for them and have them for $129.95
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as you see , your poor service, and lack of customer care, in this case has cost you much business
(more then you know, since i dont live far from your store and have been by it many times) , 
poor packageing , slow to ship, loss of return, and resending broken equipment has me think poorly of you and how you run your service.
this has caused me to point countless people (customers friends family forums) to other shops with better service, and believe it or not i have had no issues with suppliers since i stopped purchasing from (boo)ModchipCentral.com(boo) ... shipping is even been faster from hongkong for me then waiting for (boo)ModchipCentral.com(boo)


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## nico445 (Aug 20, 2010)

let's hope there will be cheap clones quickly


----------



## ModchipCentral (Aug 20, 2010)

markehmus said:
			
		

> ModchipCentral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your posts are not credible in order to attempt to degrade our business.

Everyone can read the entire thread on your experience here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=197...p;#entry2464367

How exactly are we trying to steal OzModchips and Modsuppliers business?  There are reasons distributors are listed.  I am personally friends with Ozmodchips and we have done business together but thanks for your opinion.

Mod Central Ltd


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 20, 2010)

I used Mod Central to get my AceKard and my old M3 Real. They were pretty good.


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

good to see a supplier in North America.


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't feel like reading through 47 pages so I'll just ask, has this been confirmed to be real?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2010)

TheGreatNeko said:
			
		

> I don't feel like reading through 47 pages so I'll just ask, has this been confirmed to be real?


Yep.
The modchip is real.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 20, 2010)

I think I might save up for this. Although I'd have to beg my parents to let me use their credit card. Usually they wouldn't mind for a small purchase, but ~$150 is quite a bit.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 20, 2010)

If it wasnt real , the distributors would not post it on there sites at all..


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I think I might save up for this. Although I'd have to beg my parents to let me use their credit card. Usually they wouldn't mind for a small purchase, but ~$150 is quite a bit.


Son, I am in your situation. But, I'd wait. There is BOUND to be a free release soon. Just wait a little while, and don't update your PS3. By the time this thing actually ships, there will be free ones floating around.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 20, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll wait a while, but I'm not going to wait forever lol.


----------



## doyama (Aug 20, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> its very funny tht ppl cannot just believe this is true (ie. too good to be true)
> considering it being easily hackable then free versions are possible unless sony find a loophole and sue every shop to sell their goods



As Carl Sagan used to say, extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. If you're going to claim that the PS3, which has been unhackable for years, can play backups off a usb drive, using only a USB dongle, then you're going to have to come up with some extraordinary evidence to prove otherwise. People are rightly skeptical of their claims. 

Certainly we all might be eating crow in a few weeks. Some reputable retailers have put their reputations on the line saying this is legit. But even smart people can be duped by con artists. In my mind, it's still a 50/50 split.

If true however, then the used PS3 market is going to go INSANE. Just like the Pandora battery market people will start hoarding compatible PS3s

But $170 AUD is kinda steep for what amounts to a USB interface with a ASIC chip. At least with the old consoles you could argue that installing the chip was difficult (the PS2 was a wiring nightmare of doom). Price gouging for a unique product is fine with me though. They're probably making a good $150 profit off each chip while they can. I suspect that cloners will drive the price of this thing WAAAAAAY down. Theoretically it should hit the $30-$50 range if clones come out.


----------



## darkbillie (Aug 20, 2010)

hmm ye this could be real but if it takes them this long to ''mod'' the ps3 i think it will be an easy deal for sony to block it


----------



## Hyrule2008 (Aug 20, 2010)

Someone in a German Wii Forum own this Dongle in an German PC Shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And its real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It worked


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this. there have been dozens of fake PS3 backuploaders, most containing viruses. So, once the distributing begins, then we can know for sure. 

also, about the used PS3 Market, the 20/60/Motorstorm80 gb models are going to sell like hotcakes,since they have PS2 ability. I forsee a PS2 backuploader, and then these models (if you have them), are going to up in value.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2010)

For all you that still doubt, that this is real, here's a screenshot of the official distributors list from google cache:

http://i38.tinypic.com/350trm1.png


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

darkbillie said:
			
		

> hmm ye this could be real but if it takes them this long to ''mod'' the ps3 i think it will be an easy deal for sony to block it


if this is a low-level hack, then it may cause quite a hassle for sony to patch, since it will risk bricking the PS3. if its normal user level, then it will get patched quite easily. again, only time will tell.


----------



## ModchipCentral (Aug 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> For all you that still doubt, that this is real, here's a screenshot of the official distributors list from google cache:
> 
> http://i38.tinypic.com/350trm1.png



Yes, except the need to fix our link.

It is www.ModchipCentral.com instead of modcentral.com


----------



## hamstarr (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess it'll be reverse-engineered (too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and cheap duplicates will arise.

Still, I think its a regular usb device -nothing outside the usb standards- , with a hardware partition switch or something. (or a usb-serial/usb-flash switching type of device)
Anyway, parts-wise it would have to be really cheap to reproduce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Really curious to how this one works....


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone knows if Sony is already aware of that Dongle? I dont visit the Sony forums often.


----------



## zant (Aug 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Anyone knows if Sony is already aware of that Dongle? I dont visit the Sony forums often.


As of right now, nothing has been posted in the Sony forums, except one thread
http://boardsus.playstation.com/t5/PlaySta...d/td-p/46084199

that got shut down rather quickly. 


hmmm


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I wonder why they did not delete this thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe they are sure they can fix that thing quickly or use it to advertise the PS3?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope it doesn't get fixed. I also hope newer games won't have the fix on them.

Another side note, since this is out, won't other people be able to clone it? Kinda similar to how R4 was cloned?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

I dont doubt this is real..and I am very excited for it to officially come out, but what worries me is if this thing will work for ALL games, not just games that are out now, but games that will be coming out a month from now, two months from now..etc..I was reading something about if a single file is over 4 gig it will not work and I am really not understanding what that means..it would be stupid to pay 129 bucks now(Which is not a bad price considering what this thing does) but to have it not work after a month or so because the new games dont allow for backup


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The official Playstation Forums is not the place to discuss that sort of thing. lol.
For one it's full of White Knight dumbshits that equate emulation to piracy, even though those games are not made anymore. Not only that but the sony police shut that shit down rather fast too.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> zant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I still think it would be awesome if Sony was part in the making of this modchip to advertise the PS3. I don't know about you, but I have been really inclined to buy a PS3 since this thread started. 

The worst case scenario is that Sony releases an update in a week to block the exploit, people who are still on 3.41 will have advantage and everyone else will miss out on the train and Sony can walk away with their earnings.

Edit: kind of a coincidence a bigger harddrive for PS3's are being released soon =P


----------



## monkat (Aug 20, 2010)

_


			
				Zetta_x said:
			
		


			I still think it would be awesome if Sony was part in the making of this modchip to advertise the PS3. I don't know about you, but I have been really inclined to buy a PS3 since this thread started.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, but that would mean that pirates are more profitable than honest buyers.

Also, Sony JUST started making money on the actual console - up until recently, it cost them more to make the PS3 than they sold it for. They're not gonna give up the game sales that have been sustaining them so that they can move to the tiny margin of profit on the PS3_


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 20, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
Well, if I bought a PS3, I'd probably dive into the playstation store and make some purchases and if I missed out on the debug train, I'd probably not let my money go to waste and buy some hot titles.

Not only that, but lets give a random assumption they did have part in this modchip, then most likely take a share of what income they get.

So someone like me who had no interest in buying a PS3 at all, actually buys a PS3, probably some playstation games from the store, and a dongle worth over $100. You multiply that with everyone that shares the same scenario as me (where they had no plans to buy a PS3 but now they did), it's a good way for people to jump on the Sony bandwagon. Imagine if I actually liked the PS3 (I don't really like it that much), I may purchase the next generation console. They may be looking into the long run.

I don't really know what happened with this or how this modchip came into place. But I just like speculating, which I am done doing =P_


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2010)

I doubt Sony has anything to do with that device since it enables Debug Mode which is supposed to be used only for developers. Imagine, in Debug Mode, you can even hack Games and make Cheats and such.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 20, 2010)

thats pretty aweosme though, now that i know its legit im see if i can get my hands on one


----------



## bobrules (Aug 20, 2010)

Expecting a Chinese clone within two weeks. I wonder if there are any protections on the chip?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

bobrules said:
			
		

> Expecting a Chinese clone within two weeks. I wonder if there are any protections on the chip?



Epoxy is definitely confirmed as one such protection.


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Aug 20, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which can be removed with a lot of patience. They probably would be best off, producing a lot and then sell them for a lot of money. After that it doesn´t matter if it is cloned, because they are already millionaires.


----------



## Coto (Aug 20, 2010)

This are great news!

If this get released succesfully, then a 3DS flashcard`s next..

-

There´s always a hole..


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2010)

So who is actually going to buy a PS3 because of this Dongle?


----------



## lenselijer (Aug 20, 2010)

getting a ps3 slim tomorrow


----------



## tolana (Aug 20, 2010)

If this get released succesfully, then a 3DS flashcard`s next..

even if it isnt true, i'll bet my ass, that there will come one, because there are so many "flashcard teams" out there, when 3DS comes, it will pretty much ruin the buisness for a while, but then all will try to hack it. and imo the Nintendo hacking scene is bigger than the Playstation3's.

and besides i don't thing they can make it near as secure as the ps3 it's too small  xD!

but thats just my thoughts. they could be wrong.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 20, 2010)

tolana said:
			
		

> If this get released succesfully, then a 3DS flashcard`s next..
> 
> even if it isnt true, i'll bet my ass, that there will come one, because there are so many "flashcard teams" out there, when 3DS comes, it will pretty much ruin the buisness for a while, but then all will try to hack it. and imo the Nintendo hacking scene is bigger than the Playstation3's.
> 
> ...


----------



## isamux (Aug 20, 2010)

ModchipCentral said:
			
		

> For those complaining about the price, we are official distributors for them and have them for $129.95
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd like to be a fool and pay for this chip, any chance for a coupon??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I may be a fool, but I'd also like to get a deal, even a discount on shipping would help)

Can anyone with one test if other PKG files can be installed from a USB key, like a demo from the PSN or full game (if you do a google search for PS3 .PKG download, you'll find some links, they have long random letter names.)


----------



## Fudge (Aug 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> So who is actually going to buy a PS3 because of this Dongle?


I really want one now. If they drop to $200 and the dongle is cheaper then I probably will


----------



## awssk8er (Aug 20, 2010)

This is pretty sweet, but I don't think I'll be getting it because I don't use my PS3 to begin with (And between my brother and me, we have like 20 games, with like 12 I've never touched).


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 20, 2010)

LOOK AT THIS 

its on ebay


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2010)

My prediction: 

Many people are going to buy the PS3-Jailbreak-Dongle and enjoy it for, lets say, a month. The distributors will swim in money and go to jail, because Sony will sue them. Fortunately they made a bunch of money and will be released from jail after paying a bail.

The device will be blocked with a new firmware update and Sony is going to force people to update because if they wont do it, they cant connect to PSN and play Online-Games anymore (and all PSN achievments will be lost forever). Newer games will need the latest firmware which means, they cant be played with the USB-Dongle.

Meanwile hackers work on a new firmware of that Dongle which makes it compatible with the latest firmware. After another month, Sony will release another Dongle-killing-people-forcing-to-update-firmwareupdate for the PS3. And in the end, it will be a game of cat-and-mouse forever.

Any objections?


----------



## Covarr (Aug 20, 2010)

This can't possibly cost more than $50 per unit to produce. Quite possibly even less than that. Within six months, there'll be clones for much cheaper.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> My prediction:
> 
> Many people are going to buy the PS3-Jailbreak-Dongle and enjoy it for, lets say, a month. The distributors will swim in money and go to jail, because Sony will sue them. Fortunately they made a bunch of money and will be released from jail after paying a bail.
> 
> ...




^ Hackers would make cfw through the Dongle


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm mad that I bought 30+ PS3 games now. Though I got most from doing freebie sites using amazon credit and the rest were on sale for 10$ here and there.

At least when I start stealing games I can reference the 30+ games I already bought when someone starts lecturing me.

I will definitely get one of these dongles when the price drops to half of what it currently is. I plan to use it with my PS3 and create another account to play online copied games with. I'll still play my authentic games with my PSN ID, but I really don't want my PSN ID with all my trophies to get banned.


----------



## doyama (Aug 20, 2010)

tolana said:
			
		

> If this get released succesfully, then a 3DS flashcard`s next..
> 
> even if it isnt true, i'll bet my ass, that there will come one, because there are so many "flashcard teams" out there, when 3DS comes, it will pretty much ruin the buisness for a while, but then all will try to hack it. and imo the Nintendo hacking scene is bigger than the Playstation3's.
> 
> ...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

djbubba2002 said:
			
		

> LOOK AT THIS
> 
> its on ebay



What an asshole for selling it for that much. I reported him.


----------



## SpAM_CAN (Aug 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> My prediction:
> 
> Many people are going to buy the PS3-Jailbreak-Dongle and enjoy it for, lets say, a month. The distributors will swim in money and go to jail, because Sony will sue them. Fortunately they made a bunch of money and will be released from jail after paying a bail.
> 
> ...



The PSjailbreak doesn't ask for Firmware Updates to play games, its one of its features.
I think thats all xP


----------



## gamefreak94 (Aug 20, 2010)

HAHA I have been waiting for this moment
*runs to store to buy ps3*


----------



## doyama (Aug 20, 2010)

Covarr said:
			
		

> This can't possibly cost more than $50 per unit to produce. Quite possibly even less than that. Within six months, there'll be clones for much cheaper.



The tear down of the supposed dongle has a usb connector, a tiny pcb, an asic, and what looks like a capacitor or something. The total cost of this, even in low volumes is probably more in the $20 range or even $10 to be honest. Hell the casing might cost more than the actual components.


----------



## tolana (Aug 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Regrettably you are way off.
> 
> The reason the Wii and NDS are being hacked is because the underlying security architecture is total crap. Why you would start from an unproven and untested PS3 hack, would then translate into a theoretical hack for a platform that doesn't even exist yet is odd. The 3DS probably is based on the same security architecture as the DSi. Since the DSi has not been hacked yet, it will probably be awhile before the 3DS gets hacked as well.




As of fact i dont know so much about the hacking scene of DSi and what you definate as "hack" but there are flashcards to DSi... and imo thats kinda "hacked" but maybe i'm totally wrong. please explain what you mean by it's not hacked.

/tolana


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 20, 2010)

lol i can see it now people go out to buy this and ps3 who dont have one.  sony comes out with firmware update blocks psjailbreak.  psjailbreak comes out with update for newer games.  sony says fuck it and starts pulling a microsoft and starts banning people from psn for using it.  People get mad and start blaming sony for messing up there system :0


----------



## tolana (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe it's just a fucking big scam. think about it. we have not seen any Gameplay videos, why wouldnt they show us that? or just the game menu? for me it's kinda strange that ALL the videos stop at the intro.  well i'm still a little skeptical until i see a movie with gameplay.


----------



## SpAM_CAN (Aug 20, 2010)

tolana said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just a fucking big scam. think about it. we have not seen any Gameplay videos, why wouldnt they show us that? or just the game menu? for me it's kinda strange that ALL the videos stop at the intro.  well i'm still a little skeptical until i see a movie with gameplay.



Its not strange, most other demos like this for other consoles do the same.


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 20, 2010)

tolana said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just a fucking big scam. think about it. we have not seen any Gameplay videos, why wouldnt they show us that? or just the game menu? for me it's kinda strange that ALL the videos stop at the intro.  well i'm still a little skeptical until i see a movie with gameplay.




lol its not scam its already been confimed by alot of well known hackers that it works and places like modchipcentral, ozmodchips are very well known companys for selling modchips they wouldnt sell it it wasnt real.  Why would they risk ruining there business or rep?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 20, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> NTFS support doesn't exist for Linux.Hello 1998, this is 2010 speaking.  Kernel 2.6.0 incorporated NTFS read/write support (a couple YEARS ago), because by then it was deemed stable enough, but they had read-only support in 2.2.0 (back in 1999).  Have you just been "slimline" distros that only use older kernels to save space?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because this is not just a damn flash drive with files on it.  It's actually-custom hardware.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 20, 2010)

tolana said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just a fucking big scam. think about it. we have not seen any Gameplay videos, why wouldnt they show us that? or just the game menu? for me it's kinda strange that ALL the videos stop at the intro.  well i'm still a little skeptical until i see a movie with gameplay.


That doesn't make any sense at all.
The game menus and gameplay are both part of the game.

Getting into gameplay would involve waiting through loading screens and crap that doesn't matter because it's already started the game, because the menus are part of the game and they have already been shown.


----------



## doyama (Aug 20, 2010)

tolana said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DSi 'compatible' flash carts put it into a lower DS mode, thus allowing all the previous hacking methods to work. Since you are in the lower DS mode you don't have access to all the higher level DSi functionality, like access to the store, the camera, the SD slot, or the increased CPU capacity. If it was possible to run arbitrary code in DSi mode, you'd theoretically be able to run many emulators and media players natively, rather than relying on an external chip for the processing power like the SuperCard 2 does. You'd also would then not need a SD slot on the cart because you could use the one on the DSi instead.

This limitations hasn't been obvious because there are only about 10 games that are actually DSi ONLY (not DSi 'enhanced' which have some DSi features but are not mandatory). And all of those have been shovelware. But if say "Pokemon : The lease on our private island expired and you are going to fund our new one" was announced to be DSi only, we'd all be totally screwed. With the 3DS, Nintendo can obviously make such games 3DS only, and without a way to run arbitrary code in either DSi/3DS mode, you wouldn't be able to play any 3D games with a flashcart.

Of course the lack of DSi hacking might be because there isn't any need for it, or it could be because it's hard. Once the 3DS is released and 3DS Zelda/Pokemon/Metroid/Dragon Quest/Final Fantasy/Kingdom Hearts get released, then we'll see if the hackers can set up and make things work.


----------



## tolana (Aug 20, 2010)

Found this video. so it works. I'm convinced


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2010)

In the worst case, this will just turn into another DS-Xtreme (it even has flashing leds)


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 20, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> In the worst case, this will just turn into another DS-Xtreme (it even has flashing leds)



Was the "DS-Xtreme" a 1st gen ds flash card or something?


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Aug 20, 2010)

Convincing. Interesting piece of work. I'll surely get one. Practically a PS3 USB Loader.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

I dont think its fake, or at least I hope that its not fake..because for one thing, if it was fake, why not just release it now..have it in the online stores, people will buy it, throw away their money, then find out the hard way that they were suckered out of their hard earned money. Why wait for another week or a week and a half to release this..plus Modchipcentral.com, its not like they are a phony baloney web site, they are legit, reputable...I doubt they would allow fake garbage to be sold on their site..their site even says you have a 30 day money back guarantee if it does not work so I doubt they would take the risk of having hundreds of people demanding a refund. For 129 bucks its worth it..its still a lot of money but for what it does its worth it..I will just wait a few days after release to get verification from others online who have already received it that it indeed does work


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, it actually worked, but it was horribly overpriced ($120) and they promised adding awesome functions (which in the end, they never added).

The team ran away with the money leaving the card unsupported after something like 5 months.


----------



## BlackVivi (Aug 20, 2010)

I've requested it on Dealextreme. 

Maybe it's possible for them to sell them a little bit cheaper. 

I hope Dealextreme doesn't report me to sony for requesting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




God, I hate germany.


----------



## Coto (Aug 20, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you said Ninjapass X9  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome flash card, but having a horrible support


----------



## xiaNaix (Aug 20, 2010)

Only on GBATemp could there be 50 pages of people still claiming this thing is fake after PSX-SCENE and numerous other major scene sites have confirmed it.


----------



## zombymario (Aug 20, 2010)

Just read the article.........
Must..... buy.... a... PS3......

Man, this is great!


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 20, 2010)

Well I for one will buy a PS3, but i have patience, i'll wait 6 months and see what develops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I dont want a console with 1-2 games, i want 50+ *pirate coughs and runs away*


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 20, 2010)

So... this allows homebrew too?

Right?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> So... this allows homebrew too?
> Right?


Yes.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think this will come with the NTFS or whatever it is so that it can backup files that are larger then 4 gig..my only concern about this thing is that some games will be able to be backed up while others wont be able to..such as games coming out a month from now, two months from now. I want to be sure that all of the games that I want to back up will be able to be backed up..other then that I am very excited to buy this thing


----------



## smash_brew (Aug 20, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it was said somewhere that they were working on ntfs support.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok good, I want it so that ALL games will be able to be backed up and not just the ones that are less then 4 gig..hopefully by the time this thing is released it will support that


----------



## Mike83 (Aug 20, 2010)

Can't wait for a cheaper version of this to come out.  Tried to talk my brother into going half way on it with me, he was having none of it though.  "It'll be a tenner soon"  apparently.  Hmmm


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 20, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lawl. The only thing I ever hacked was my DS...


----------



## smash_brew (Aug 20, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll still be able to backup games with files over 4gb, but you'll have to save them to the ps3 hdd instead of an external one.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Aug 20, 2010)

Note:

*Dont update your ps3 till we know more about the modchip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## smash_brew (Aug 20, 2010)

Sarvesh50 said:
			
		

> Note:
> 
> *Dont update your ps3 till we know more about the modchip
> 
> ...



This was designed to work on the most current firmware. theres nothing dangerous to update to yet.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope the Wii scene will still be active once the first homebrews are released for PS3.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

You'll still be able to backup games with files over 4gb, but you'll have to save them to the ps3 hdd instead of an external one.
[/quote]


Yeah the thing is, I would have no clue when I am putting in a game if that game needs to be burned on the hdd or can be put on an external drive..for me that is the main concern..because I am assuming that ALL games, both present and future games will be able to be backed up, but if some can be backed up on external and some cant thats an issue for me..My ps3 is only a 20 gig one, I prefer just backing up everything to an external drive, in fact right now I am researching which external drive to get(Is Seagate good?) I dont mind if it takes 20 seconds to load a game from the external drive, Im patient, it would just be great to have all of these games


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 20, 2010)

Sarvesh50 said:
			
		

> Note:
> 
> *Dont update your ps3 till we know more about the modchip
> 
> ...


*YESSIR*


----------



## Jiggah (Aug 20, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Yeah the thing is, I would have no clue when I am putting in a game if that game needs to be burned on the hdd or can be put on an external drive..for me that is the main concern..because I am assuming that ALL games, both present and future games will be able to be backed up, but if some can be backed up on external and some cant thats an issue for me..My ps3 is only a 20 gig one, I prefer just backing up everything to an external drive, in fact right now I am researching which external drive to get(Is Seagate good?) I dont mind if it takes 20 seconds to load a game from the external drive, Im patient, it would just be great to have all of these games



Then you wait.  Just like every other USB loader that has been released, a compatibility chart will go up at some point.  These things take time. People are way too spoiled on the Wii/NDS that they complete forget how things always start out slowly and will develop over time.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am going to wait a few days after release to see what others say. If they are indeed working on a fix for that, and its confirmed I will purchase it


----------



## celticone (Aug 20, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I whole few days, you like to take your time I see.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

celticone said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I don't want to throw away money..I want to make sure that it works..never bought one of these things before so I want to be sure it works


----------



## xiaNaix (Aug 20, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> I think it was said somewhere that they were working on ntfs support.



They are.


----------



## celticone (Aug 20, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> celticone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It took months for the Wii HDD problems to be ironed out, a few days won't make much differnece, I'd wait a while before spending your cash.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 20, 2010)

"a whole few days" was that sarcasm or is my sarcasm radar broken, lol.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 20, 2010)

I was just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It took months for the Wii HDD problems to be ironed out, a few days won't make much differnece, I'd wait a while before spending your cash.
[/quote]

I know you were :-) but yeah..I want to be sure that it works before coughing up 129 bucks..which isnt that bad but still, if its confirmed working and the NTFS issue is fixed when its released then I will be buying it..it will be worth it..to be able to backup ALL games, both present and future heck yeah I'll buy it :-) I just want to be able to put everything on my external drive instead of games being scattered all over the place..its better to store them in 1 place


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 20, 2010)

I cant wait for homebrew apps like a ps2 emulator come out for it.


----------



## Exbaddude (Aug 21, 2010)

Hmm ... I still don't get what this does :/


----------



## raulpica (Aug 21, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I still don't get what this does :/


By reading the entire topic, you could've known 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This USB Dongle actually turns every PS3 out there into a Debug unit, and a Debug unit can load unsigned code (which is a Backup Manager/Loader, in this case).


----------



## Gus122000 (Aug 21, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you're a mod and all but I hope you're kidding.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 21, 2010)

Gus122000 said:
			
		

> I know you're a mod and all but I hope you're kidding.


I usually read without problems threads with 60+ pages, what's so strange about it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well. Never mind.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol to everyone who doesn't "get" how it works. Read at least some of the post entries before posting.

anyway the spammers have begun spamming.

check this video of a user claiming that you can jailbreak any ps3 just by downloading some questionable files

oh theres a suspicious antivirus scan link at the top too

*snipped url*

their using ozmodchip's video as "proof", such fail.


----------



## DeathClown (Aug 21, 2010)

By the time I have the cash for a ps3 and one of these,  Sony will have some way to make it useless.  Pretty cool if it's not a hoax though.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 21, 2010)

DeathClown said:
			
		

> By the time I have the cash for a ps3 and one of these,  Sony will have some way to make it useless.  Pretty cool if it's not a hoax though.




it isn't a hoax various reputable sources have confirmed it including a famous coder Mathielh(I'm probably spelling that wrong) so yeah just a matter of time before we can get some solid reviews of this debug stick.


----------



## joybeba6679 (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks real tho there is really no point for this if sony can fix it and make it useless, besides its incredibly expensive, for that price they have to garantee sony will not be able to bann people from psn, and I think they cant promise that...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 21, 2010)

joybeba6679 said:
			
		

> Looks real tho there is really no point for this if sony can fix it and make it useless, besides its incredibly expensive, for that price they have to garantee sony will not be able to bann people from psn, and I think they cant promise that...




the price will eventually go down and it has an upgradable firmware built in so a cat and mouse scenario between the devs of the debug device and sony is possible. Worst case scenario is that as the price goes down for the stick, sony starts cracking down on distributors.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

joybeba6679 said:
			
		

> Looks real tho there is really no point for this if sony can fix it and make it useless, besides its incredibly expensive, for that price they have to garantee sony will not be able to bann people from psn, and I think they cant promise that...



Even if Sony releases some firmware update to make this thing useless, just don't update the firmware..its kinda like the Ipod Jailbreak, Apple keeps on releasing updates to kill it, just don't update..that is what I do..if you dont update it cant be killed am I right


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 21, 2010)

I think i may buy it or wait for someone to decrypt the dongle and make a program to make your own simmilar to making a Magic Memory stick for the psp btw the guy above me yeah thats true but don't forget PSN would be useless w/o the update


----------



## celticone (Aug 21, 2010)

joybeba6679 said:
			
		

> Looks real tho there is really no point for this if sony can fix it and make it useless, besides its incredibly expensive, for that price they have to garantee sony will not be able to bann people from psn, and I think they cant promise that...


Only half (most likely less) play online so it's not a major deal, you take your preference like the X360.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 21, 2010)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> I think i may buy it or wait for someone to decrypt the dongle and make a program to make your own simmilar to making a Magic Memory stick for the psp


It has an MCU in it. I see that event as quite difficult.
Still, I don't actually know how a Jig Device for the PS3 works, but I don't think that they've put an MCU in there just to hide some files in it.

Cheap chinese clones? Definitely yes.
Easy D-I-Y with USB pendrives? Probably not.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 21, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you think firmware upgrades of the device would make it operable on future ps3 FW version(s) or just allow you to rip and play games with higher firmware requirements?


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 21, 2010)

aww man well I hope we see more hombrew even cfw I'd really like to see a CWcheats plugin (FFXIII has been a pain for me)


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 21, 2010)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> aww man well I hope we see more hombrew even cfw I'd really like to see a CWcheats plugin (FFXIII has been a pain for me)




I'd love to see a custom menu and boot screen for the ps3.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 21, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> do you think firmware upgrades of the device would make it operable on future ps3 FW version(s) or just allow you to rip and play games with higher firmware requirements?


Without an high-res macroed picture of the MCU, I can't know the precise model of the MCU, so I can't still assure that.

It's probably a reprogrammable MCU (directly via USB), so in theory they can update their code. But Sony might just block the on-fly patching it does altogether and disable it.

Supporting games with higher FW requirements is probably a thing the Backup Loader should be able to manage, so it's not something that directly depends from the Dongle, on that side.

So, in theory, you could be fine for quite some time without the need of updating your PS3.


----------



## Lodis (Aug 21, 2010)

Has anyone seen any videos of this Modchip with actual gameplay? The clips I have seen all seem to stop at the game credits.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 21, 2010)

tolana said:
			
		

> Found this video. so it works. I'm convinced


there you go lodis


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 21, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it is possible for Sony to patch it, Jailbreak boots before the OS is loaded. Which is why the PS3 needs to be completely off in order for it to work.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 21, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> I don't think it is possible for Sony to patch it, Jailbreak boots before the OS is loaded. Which is why the PS3 needs to be completely off in order for it to work.


I don't know well the underlying architecture in the PS3, but if they're not advertising that it won't ever be blocked, I don't see why doubt their word. They would've instantaneously advertised that, otherwise.

It might still be easily patchable fixing the initial startup PS3 code. 

Actually, I think that the PS3 needs to be completely off because that's how a real Sony Jig Device works, nothing more.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 21, 2010)

http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/7899/1000571g.jpg

http://psx-scene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64958


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A user in the www.elotrolado.net forums posted these . "er_deivi97"
> Reply With Quote


----------



## raulpica (Aug 21, 2010)

bobrules said:
			
		

> http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/7899/1000571g.jpg
> 
> http://psx-scene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64958
> 
> ...


Lovely pics! Too bad the first one you've posted is just a common USB pendrive ( http://www.customusb.com/products-flashdrive-picokey.html ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The real pics are here: http://www.planetadejuego.com/psjailbreak-...-modchip-de-ps3

I can't see a thing on the MCU. That either means it's a custom one (I highly doubt it), or they've accurately cleaned away the model number to cast off cloners.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 21, 2010)

I wonder if these things are produced in a Chinese factory.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 21, 2010)

bobrules said:
			
		

> I wonder if these things are produced in a Chinese factory.


EVERYTHING is produced in a Chinese factory, nowadays.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 21, 2010)

Even though I have a ps3 I'm not going to get this for two reasons:
1. I liked how the ps3 was unhackable.
2. It takes me an hour and 20 minutes just to download 1GB, I can't even imagine trying to download a ps3 game.


----------



## celticone (Aug 21, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone above said LBP was 3Gb and a few other games 9Gb so it would only take you a few days to do those bad boys


----------



## Gilberd (Aug 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Even though I have a ps3 I'm not going to get this for two reasons:
> 1. I liked how the ps3 was unhackable.
> 2. It takes me an hour and 20 minutes just to download 1GB, I can't even imagine trying to download a ps3 game.


just use a torrent and be patient


----------



## bobrules (Aug 21, 2010)

not sure if these pics have been posted


----------



## raulpica (Aug 21, 2010)

I remember seeing pics like these (not these ones, obviously) some time ago. That's why I knew it used the internal BD emulator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Interesting pictures nonetheless.


----------



## Gilberd (Aug 21, 2010)

so is CFW possible
since this is kind of like a pandora battery?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 21, 2010)

Gilberd said:
			
		

> so is CFW possible
> since this is kind of like a pandora battery?


Time will tell. The dongle most certainly opens doors to homebrew, so it might be possible, but we still don't know what limitations homebrew will have on it, for now.


----------



## toejam316 (Aug 21, 2010)

This'll make it easier for someone with the know how to find holes and exploit them, but I doubt it'll lead to the installation of CFW without an exploit


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 21, 2010)

Gilberd said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol he is on a pirate site, and is saying it's to much trouble to download a game.....starcraft 2 is 12 gigs that took me only a few hours to get.


----------



## stingray1059 (Aug 21, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Even though I have a ps3 I'm not going to get this for two reasons:
> 1. I liked how the ps3 was unhackable.
> 2. It takes me an hour and 20 minutes just to download 1GB, I can't even imagine trying to download a ps3 game.



for me, a 1gig file takes 2-3 hours to download. so a 6gb xbox360 iso will be finished in 2-3 days if i turn off my pc before going to work. but its not a big deal to me.

hope there will be a compressed format just like CSO or WBFS file.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can clearly see that I was talking about the fake site that has fake testimonials. Why would you intentionally take my quote out of context?
I was never talking about the dongle. yeah, I know it's real. 

I was talking about the scam of a shop that is trying to say he is an official distributor, but is not on the list at all.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 21, 2010)

Gilberd said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CSO or WBFS are not compressed by the way.. they were just like .iso files that holds tons of files into 1 file.. and by means compress.. im sure that if you load it to Ps3, the game will just load forever and you will thought that the game was hanged up.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 21, 2010)

I have the fastest internet that AT&T can provide, and a new laptop, so downloading something 1 gig only takes me around 5-10 minutes I think. I think I'll wait for a cheaper version of the jailbreaker and ask my dad to buy it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Muhahahaha Black Ops here I come >


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 21, 2010)

stingray1059 said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There might be a possibility in ripping to a compressed format, but I can pretty much bet my nuts that it won't be until NTFS support is added.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> I have the fastest internet that AT&T can provide, and a new laptop, so downloading something 1 gig only takes me around 5-10 minutes I think. I think I'll wait for a cheaper version of the jailbreaker and ask my dad to buy it for me


oh god... good to your country

since in japan ... got 160mbps fiberoptic line.. ahhh...


----------



## person66 (Aug 21, 2010)

I can download a 1 gig torrent in 10-15 minutes over wi-fi
But I don't think I'll get this because of 1. The price 2. I liked the PS3 being unhackable 3. I would be afraid Sony would block it

though if there was ever a free way to hack my ps3, even just for homebrew, I would do that.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> I have the fastest internet that AT&T can provide, and a new laptop, so downloading something 1 gig only takes me around 5-10 minutes I think. I think I'll wait for a cheaper version of the jailbreaker and ask my dad to buy it for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn your so lucky. My download speed only gives an average of 307 kilobytes/sec


----------



## Finishoff (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll order one once there are more solid reviews about the product.

Just sell my entire PS3 games just to cover the cost for the pendrive.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

Finishoff said:
			
		

> I'll order one once there are more solid reviews about the product.
> 
> Just sell my entire PS3 games just to cover the cost for the pendrive.



Yeah I wont be ordering one either til some people here have received it and say that it works. Also need the NTFS issue to be resolved so that ALL games can be backed up to an external drive(I am going to buy a 1TB drive) once its verified working I am gonna order both..I cant wait, I hope it comes  out next week..and hope that the price goes down too..129 bucks for this little drive is kinda ridiculous to me. The pandora battery cost me 20 bucks, even a Wii mod chip cost 40 bucks..make this thing 50 bucks and I think its worth it..but 129, that is just steep, yeah its the cost of 3 games but still


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 21, 2010)

Well shit! I need to get myself a ps3 somehow now!


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 21, 2010)

This will be great and once it is out for a while then who knows what programs and things people can do with it.  The skys the limit.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 21, 2010)

FIRST HOMEBREW MAKER GETS A COOKIE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W00()T


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 21, 2010)

I wonder if this will get a homebrew channel like the wii.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 21, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> Well shit! I need to get myself a ps3 somehow now!


not interested till it can run homebrew/emulators.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 21, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Even though I have a ps3 I'm not going to get this for two reasons:
> 1. I liked how the ps3 was unhackable.
> 2. It takes me an hour and 20 minutes just to download 1GB, I can't even imagine trying to download a ps3 game.Or you could use it to back up your own game discs...
> 
> ...


You know the PS3's harddrive is user-upgradeable, right?  Any SATA 2.5" drive will work.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16822148374
500 gigs for $60 USD.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 21, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Hatsune Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll probably get that then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should probably get more ram for my laptop too o.o


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said that testimonials can't exist, I just think that the testimonials found on that particular site are fabricated. Everything about that site screams scam, and it wouldn't be much of a stretch to assume that the testimonials are either skimmed from the internet about what people have said about it, or completely fabricated.

It's still shady to put testimonials on the site that came from people who had never bought or even received the product from that site.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but I have no clue how to install .is it pretty simple to do it..what basically would I be doing..swapping the drive I have now for the other one..since I already have some stuff already on my PS3 hard drive does everything get transferred over? I think I will just use the external drive so I hope the issue with the ntfs is fixed by release


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 21, 2010)

goodness why is everyone saying that itll take forever to download ps3 games are we not a long way from loading backups that we don't have...


----------



## OrGoN3 (Aug 21, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> So...has anyone actually confirmed this working on a retail PS3? And not a debug unit?



This actually won't work on a debug unit, ONLY retail units. Well, let me rephrase. The backup manager program will not work on debug units, only retail units in debug mode.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought that you would need the game on the disc to copy it to the hdd like if you rented a game not downloading a game of the internet or is it possible to plug the hdd to a pc and copy it  to the pc and download and upload it.


----------



## Jiggah (Aug 21, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works on debug units.  Someone patched the backup manager.  It had a flag that checked for Test units and would refuse to load.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Aug 21, 2010)

t_jay17 said:
			
		

> I thought that you would need the game on the disc to copy it to the hdd like if you rented a game not downloading a game of the internet or is it possible to plug the hdd to a pc and copy it  to the pc and download and upload it.



Yes? You can either dump games from the BD-ROM, or just download them. PS3 games have been dumped/released since day 1. They were confirmed to work via a debug unit, so they kept the dumping going. Most PS3 games are available to download, illegaly, from the internet. You can simply download them, transfer them to the HDD and you're set. Although some games will be required to put on the PS3's internal hard drive, since they contain game files greater than 4GB in size.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 21, 2010)

New pic


----------



## OrGoN3 (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't see people actually buying this. PSX-Scene is already telling everyone to NOT buy it, as there will be a FREE alternative in the near future. JungleFlasher is working on getting the BD-ROM hacked as well so play burned games. People are paying a large price for being the first ones to have it.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> I don't see people actually buying this. PSX-Scene is already telling everyone to NOT buy it, as there will be a FREE alternative in the near future. JungleFlasher is working on getting the BD-ROM hacked as well so play burned games. People are paying a large price for being the first ones to have it.



Yeah someone on the psx-scene said that he has read that there will be clones available next week..so if that is the case then I will buy the clone..for 50 bucks its worth it..129 is just WAY too much money for something that will probably be cloned by this time next week


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 21, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> I don't see people actually buying this. PSX-Scene is already telling everyone to NOT buy it, as there will be a FREE alternative in the near future. JungleFlasher is working on getting the BD-ROM hacked as well so play burned games. People are paying a large price for being the first ones to have it.




my friend just bought it i told him not to but he told me he has been waiting for hte ps3 to be hacked for almost 4years now.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> OrGoN3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When is it supposed to be officially released? August 27th right? When your friend does receive it let us know if it works


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 21, 2010)

I will probably wait a month or so but I will be getting one.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 21, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the site you guys are talking about is confirmed as a scam and is in no way connected to the official site...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 21, 2010)

I wonder if the amount of ps3 games circulating on the internet will increase because of this device.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> I wonder if the amount of ps3 games circulating on the internet will increase because of this device.



Ive never seen any PS3 games posted online before..XBOX 360 and Wii games yes, but never any PS3 games


----------



## Justin121994 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have. Lakerfanalways?
There are plenty on torrent sites.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 21, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Ive never seen any PS3 games posted online before..XBOX 360 and Wii games yes, but never any PS3 games


http://www.orlydb.com/s/ps3

Note: That's just a preDB site, nothing else.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks..but since I dont see any of the games I want there I'll just back them up when the jailbreak is released..


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

I tell ya what..all this excitement this thing better be real..I think its real because if it was fake they would have released it already, had people buy it and find out that they were screwed. Why wait til next week, so it has to be legit..plus mocdhipcentral.com they seem like a pretty legit site, I doubt they would allow some fake garbage to be sold on their site...I just hope this thing is the real deal, I have been waiting a long time for a jailbreak to be available for the Ps3,  I pretty much gave up on it ever being hacked but if this is real I am really excited about it


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 21, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excuse the noobishness but what does preDB stand for, a registry of dumped games right?


----------



## Justin121994 (Aug 21, 2010)

No word on psn games being able to be downloaded? 
No freee fat princess nooooooo...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 21, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> No word on psn games being able to be downloaded?
> No freee fat princess nooooooo...



this is strictly a homebrew enabler/backup manager not a magical stick that can hack the PSN system.


----------



## Justin121994 (Aug 21, 2010)

I was just messing. Not buying one myself. 
Until
1. There cheaper
2. Clone..
More interested though on the hombrew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
wii emulator anyone?
haha yeah right. 
Need a better media player though.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 21, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> I was just messing. Not buying one myself.
> Until
> 1. There cheaper
> 2. Clone..
> ...



A wii emulator isn't impossible but how long would it take to get that up to speed? Its more of a control scheme issue.


----------



## Supercool330 (Aug 21, 2010)

Wii emulator might actually be possible.  If dolphin could be cross compiled, and somebody made a homebrew library for communicating with wiimotes through the PS3s bluetooth stack, the PS3 shoudl have more than enough horse power to emulate the Wii (at higher resolutions for that matter).


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 21, 2010)

It could work with the motion controller.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 21, 2010)

Supercool330 said:
			
		

> Wii emulator might actually be possible.  If dolphin could be cross compiled, and somebody made a homebrew library for communicating with wiimotes through the PS3s bluetooth stack, the PS3 shoudl have more than enough horse power to emulate the Wii (at higher resolutions for that matter).



thing is the wii is so easy to hack I don't think most devs would bother.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 21, 2010)

heres another idiot/scammer claiming to have made his own "magic" pen drive 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7gHK_B3qPo


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> heres another idiot/scammer claiming to have made his own "magic" pen drive
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7gHK_B3qPo



Yeah your gonna see a lot of these people coming out of the woodwork..I guess the only ones we can really trust are the legit mod chip web sites


----------



## AzuraSky (Aug 21, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> heres another idiot/scammer claiming to have made his own "magic" pen drive
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7gHK_B3qPo



That person just stole the video from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofkW5VCJ2ic


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 21, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> heres another idiot/scammer claiming to have made his own "magic" pen drive
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7gHK_B3qPo



You sure you linked the right video?


----------



## Justin121994 (Aug 21, 2010)

Control scheme issue? you sure?
Connect wiimote through bluetooth.. 
Have a wireless sensor bar...
Not like all games need motion or the wiimote like brawl.

oh already said..
but yeah better resolution and why not I have a wii already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I know it's not that easy.. just dreaming. not demanding


----------



## Rydian (Aug 21, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> yeah but I have no clue how to install .is it pretty simple to do it..what basically would I be doing..swapping the drive I have now for the other one..since I already have some stuff already on my PS3 hard drive does everything get transferred over? I think I will just use the external drive so I hope the issue with the ntfs is fixed by releaseIt's really simple to do, and you can backup your stuff to a flash drive and then copy it back over, the PS3 will let you do that easily.
> http://www.gamespot.com/features/6176090/index.html
> 
> QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Aug 20 2010, 10:09 PM) I don't see people actually buying this. PSX-Scene is already telling everyone to NOT buy it, as there will be a FREE alternative in the near future. JungleFlasher is working on getting the BD-ROM hacked as well so play burned games. People are paying a large price for being the first ones to have it.


Except that this contains extra hardware not found in a USB flash drive...
This isn't even a USB flash drive, in fact.

Unless they just changed the vendor ID or something, which would be so stupidly easy it'd have been done years ago if it was at all possible to fool it like that.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 21, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I linked to the right poster, he stole this video from a legit source but has posted link claiming anyone can make their own ps Jailbreak drive.


----------



## starfox223 (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SV2QbvnwSk...feature=related

This idiot claims he found the files on a public FTP server that was being used to hide the files stored on the usb dongle. 
He even has a tutorial. Anyone want to risk file infection and try this?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 21, 2010)

starfox223 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SV2QbvnwSk...feature=related
> 
> This idiot claims he found the files on a public FTP server that was being used to hide the files stored on the usb dongle.
> He even has a tutorial. Anyone want to risk file infection and try this?


Yeah and his download is a trojan.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> starfox223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll never understand the mind of a person who has NO life but to try to destroy other people's computers for a cheap thrill. What a jerk, I knew it was a virus because people on the psx-scene were saying that it was a virus.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 21, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually those trojans are not used to destroy a computer but for data harvesting...Bank accounts, Xbox Live accounts, MMORPG accounts, Paypal, etc...


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 21, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok what you just said is even worse than having your computer destroyed.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your right..that doesnt look hard at all..I will just my cousin do it for me since I dont have the no know to do something like that but it does not look too hard. So with an internal hard drive I can backup games directly to it and not have to worry about the 4gig 1 file thing that I have been reading about? I will see what happens..500 gig sounds good, but it would be better if it were 750 or more..games fill up fast on those suckers..what is the best internal drive to get for the PS3?

So as far as the jailbreak goes, since the USB drive that we will buy is not some run of the mill USB drive it will be virtually impossible to clone so we will just have to cough up the cash


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 21, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, it sure is. This is usually the #1 reason why people are like "ZOMG MY ACCOUNT GOT HACKED!" and Phishing is usually #2.


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 21, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> starfox223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just switched from vista to ubuntu to try that crap under WINE and it definatly disapears when opening definatly a trojan.... but no worries
Linux rulz....

The app in the vid could be real and the person could be a sony employee tryin to fuck us all up... but that file is certanly not the app in the
vid,,,,,


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 21, 2010)

Is it just me or is there website loading really slow.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok so I went to Best Buy.com and I found this internal drive..
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Seagate+-+Mome...p;skuId=9799255
I'm assuming this is the one that I am allowed to put on my PS3 since its a 2.5 inch..I have the 20 gig fat PS3 right now with firmware 3.41 and I dont really have anything on my PS3 right now that is worth backing up so it is just better to pop in the new drive and not do the backup?? And when I put in the new drive, will I still have firmware 3.41? As long as I wont have any issues with the PS3 by doing this it might be worth it..I wonder how many back up games I can put on a 640 gig hard drive LOL..or is it just better to buy an external one? I prefer external but with the issue with the NTFS that is being worked on I dont want issues where some games can be backed up while others cant


----------



## Brainy142 (Aug 21, 2010)

USB -2.5 or 3.5 inch drives will work. the only thing is that 3.5's need their own power.
INTERNAL - must be a 2.5 inch


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Ok so I went to Best Buy.com and I found this internal drive..
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Seagate+-+Mome...p;skuId=9799255
> I'm assuming this is the one that I am allowed to put on my PS3 since its a 2.5 inch..I have the 20 gig fat PS3 right now with firmware 3.41 and I dont really have anything on my PS3 right now that is worth backing up so it is just better to pop in the new drive and not do the backup?? And when I put in the new drive, will I still have firmware 3.41? As long as I wont have any issues with the PS3 by doing this it might be worth it..I wonder how many back up games I can put on a 640 gig hard drive LOL..or is it just better to buy an external one? I prefer external but with the issue with the NTFS that is being worked on I dont want issues where some games can be backed up while others cant



I would get an internal and external these games are gonna be huge.. they say if you come across a game with a file bigger than 4gb copy that game to the internal hdd
and that will work so i would have an external hdd and an internal upgraded hdd for those problematic file size games till ntfs is implemented....


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 21, 2010)

what possible single file would be over 4gb?! that just like..astounds me, well i guess cutscenes, but still wow


----------



## zant (Aug 21, 2010)

final fantasy xiii would likely be the breaker on this backuploader............ until NTFS is implemented.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what size internal drive should I get for the PS3 that way I can figure out what size I should get for my external drive..When I put in a new drive into the ps3(Internal) will the firmware 3.41 already be detected since that is what i have now..never done this before so I want to make sure its as simple and painless as possible. When I go on the link that was given to me
http://www.gamespot.com/features/6176090/index.html about how to set up a new internal drive.notice in one of the pictures it talks about "Then replace the blue screw and snap the side panel back onto the system." I have no idea about any of this since Ive never seen my PS3 open before but does the new drive come with a blue screw? So what happens, when I put everything in and turn it on it will automatically detect it and  format it for me..?? I want to be sure I get the right drive and the right size(When this jailbreak does come out then I will buy it) so I dont have any issues with the PS3..
How will I know when I put in a backup game if that game needs to be put on the internal drive or if it can be put o the external(With the 4gig in 1 file issue, does it tell me beforehand??)


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> what possible single file would be over 4gb?! that just like..astounds me, well i guess cutscenes, but still wow



Yeah believe me, I'd rather go the external route and not worry about this 4gig stuff..I did not even know about it til yesterday when someone posted how some backups might not work right since the single file might be over 4 gig..that is why I dont want to take any chances, I mean how will I even know which games have that and which ones dont


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 21, 2010)

Anybody else see a conspiracy theory here??? I mean no complaints here i took the plunge and preordered yeah!!!

But Look at the name JailBreak... Geohot's type of work...

He said he was not like Dark Alex.... now we see this????

He also said he handed secrets/code to trusted AP ps3devs... and said there may be something near september homebrew wise... yeah sure

Then the ps3 devs said the same thing but these devs are not ones from ps3news either..... then all of a sudden i quit i close up shop and no more
hacking on iphone or ps3....

Now close to september we have something finally after 4 years confirmed believe it or not it works....

10 to 1 he's probaly cashing in on all these or got a big ass lumpsum of money like he did when he was contracted like 10,000 dollars or something
to crack some newer phone back then.....

My question is if the phone software and method was free why cash in on the ps3... hey i bought it worth 150 in the long run.... anyone else who preordered
what do you think?????


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 21, 2010)

Covarr said:
			
		

> This can't possibly cost more than $50 per unit to produce. Quite possibly even less than that. Within six months, there'll be clones for much cheaper.


you do realize this costs less than 50 cents a unit to produce.

i mad


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 21, 2010)

modshroom128 said:
			
		

> Covarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well as they say your not paying for the build quality aspect but rather "the experience" or some bull like that.

any way this is a good example of how monopolies other than in the game monopoly suck. The consumer loses, lest we don't buy it, but scores of eager people will.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Anybody else see a conspiracy theory here??? I mean no complaints here i took the plunge and preordered yeah!!!
> 
> But Look at the name JailBreak... Geohot's type of work...
> 
> ...




What site did you buy it from and when is it supposed to be officially released??


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.modchipcentral.com   i preordered....


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COOL yeah that is where I am gonna be getting mine(Unless it comes out cheaper somewhere else) and since this site does ship to the US then its worth getting it from there. I just hope this thing really does work. I have been waiting a longggggggggggggggg time for a PS3 jailbreak to be available and I really thought one would never happen but when I read about this I got really excited. I am gonna get me one of those 1TB hard drives(external) so I can just go nuts with burning backups :-) hopefully, crossing fingers, the NTFS issue is resolved because I would really prefer going external

Oh and since you already made the order, when you got the confirmation, when did it say it will be shipped??


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 21, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Anybody else see a conspiracy theory here??? I mean no complaints here i took the plunge and preordered yeah!!!
> 
> But Look at the name JailBreak... Geohot's type of work...
> 
> ...



why did u preorder it???, when sony updates the firmware you will have wasted how ever much you payed for it...


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 21, 2010)

I can see it now the PSPGO is next it's either gonna be replacement battery with a chip inside or some unreable memory stick that put's the
psp into debug mode that you probably can remove once it boots then put in memory stick full of games and play away!!!! or use the internal
memory of course.... 

The PS3 is nothing but a giant psp basically and it's been broken now.... can't wait still have mine on 5.70 or which ever fw that was...


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 21, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like what most people said do not update!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just wait for the USB thing to update first...


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 21, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's nice i have 3 PS3's dont hurt me much.... but think about what your saying this thing puts the console into debug mode meaning homebrew
like game patchers, fixes etc bypassing the need to update like patching a 360 iso or files.....

As for online i could care less... seriously it's overated...... Another reason i preordered it well i may get it before they try to stop the retailers later on
with court order's/cease and disist... so get it while you can that's my opinion....


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ive never gone online with my PS3..just to get firmware updates and thats it. I dont chat with anyone online (because no one that I know has a PS3) so I will not update. of course Sony will have some kind of firmware that they will release that will kill this thing..DUH, just like Apple releases updates to the Ipod to kill the jailbreak what do I do..NOT update..that simple..I'll stay on 3.31 for as long as I have my PS3 as long as I can play these backup games..but I was wondering, as far as updating the games itself(You know how with games there are sometimes updates) will that still work or no


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 21, 2010)

Any European site where i can pre-order (or another site that accepts paypal and ships to Europe)?


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that ever happened some hardcoded update that refuses to let the game dump.... well we can experiment we know all the dumper does is dump the game to a folder
with the game/disc id couldn't one use the blu-ray burner that will read the ps3 filesystem and dump the games files into the correct folder on your external drive then
try to boot it and see if it works then the debug mode will just decrypt and run the game so the info says... which is all they are telling us right now...

It would save some ps3 lasers if you could just use the PC bluray burner to dump files to the correct BCES12345 or what ever folder...... on the external drive....


----------



## doyama (Aug 21, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Anybody else see a conspiracy theory here??? I mean no complaints here i took the plunge and preordered yeah!!!
> 
> But Look at the name JailBreak... Geohot's type of work...
> 
> ...



Wow how much tin foil is on your head to make all those kinds of connections. You must live in an interesting world.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 21, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Yeah and his download is a trojan.Yar, the virustotal link he gives is of a file measuring 331K, but he links to a file measuring 1,900K, I've flagged his video, but is there a way to report him to get banned on youtube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not simply a USB flash drive.

EDIT: Grammar fix.

Also, it's say that if the game has a file over 4 gigs, it can't _rip_ it.  So if somebody rips it onto an internal drive and puts it online, you can download it and put it on your external from your computer.

This is assuming that grammar was used on purpose.


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 21, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Join me I'm high all the time.... I AM THE GHOST FLOAT WIT ME...


----------



## harveychan (Aug 21, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iphone and itouch and ipad 4.0 is hackable http://www.jailbreakme.com/faq.html


----------



## Supercool330 (Aug 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Also, it's say that if the game has a file over 4 gigs, it can't _rip_ it.  So if somebody rips it onto an internal drive and puts it online, you can download it and put it on your external from your computer.



Not true.  The problem is that te FAT filesystem doesn't allow for single files over 4gb (filesize is a 32 bit unsigned int).  Thus, you can't store any file larger than 4 gigs.  If they get NTFS working (or even better EXT3) then you should be able to store any game.


----------



## perkele (Aug 21, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> I just switched from vista to ubuntu to try that crap under WINE and it definatly disapears when opening definatly a trojan.... but no worries
> Linux rulz....
> 
> The app in the vid could be real and the person could be a sony employee tryin to fuck us all up... but that file is certanly not the app in the
> vid,,,,,


I see switching to Ubuntu didn't make you any smarter, what you see in that vid is a simple Visual Basic program any kid could program.
He didn't even take the time to compile it first.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 21, 2010)

I will repeat this for the 3rd time or so

Does anyone know anything about this PS Jailbreak Team and.or who they are affialted or does like and popular DEV know who they are. Im sure they are just using this name as an alias, jsut in case things clean if it gets dirty and they dnt wanna harm their real team name. 

I dunno, im not skeptical about this at all, its as real as the air around us.

The boot can probably be fixed (sony aren't nintendo douches, they know how to code and fix); even though a hardware revision will be needed (PSP/Pandora, later mobos dnt work anymore, etc.) 

This leaked SDK is gna make problems, i read through since my last post , i still haven't seen a confirmation that it is legal ( can anyone confirm at this pt that it is or isn't ?) 

whatever it is, there has been some sell-outs for this to be leaked, and i wouldn't be alarmed if we see some shit going down at sony soon; but then again nothing was done about the pandora. 

also speaking of sony, any news reactions ?


----------



## JohnLoco (Aug 21, 2010)

What do you expect Sony to say?
"Well we had a good run!"


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 21, 2010)

perkele said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch atleast i didnt catch a virus from it....


----------



## testatura (Aug 21, 2010)

dammit,been 2 days offline and look what happens, never gonna be offline again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i must pass through all  pages of comments, but I surely hope its for real.. and hoping it'll be  a bit cheaper.. off to read!

byy


----------



## antwill (Aug 21, 2010)

perkele said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you expect someone who changes their OS to linux to suddenly gain a few IQ points?!


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 21, 2010)

testatura said:
			
		

> dammit,been 2 days offline and look what happens, never gonna be offline again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On several of the pages there are linked videos with proof this works. Gameplay and all.

Be sure to read it, it is VERY interesting!

I wonder if the files on the actual USB itself will be shared when people get their hands on this very different USB!


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 21, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> testatura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. It shows as an unknown device in Windows and device manager. It's just a 48-pin whatdoyacallit inside.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 21, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> raiderscrusade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm...

Any reasons as to why the PSJailBreak website offers a download to the manager.pkg file?

If Windows can't read the USB, whats the point providing a download to the manager.pkg file?


----------



## antwill (Aug 21, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Hm...
> 
> Any reasons as to why the PSJailBreak website offers a download to the manager.pkg file?
> 
> If Windows can't read the USB, whats the point providing a download to the manager.pkg file?


You didn't read all the posts did you?
The package is not ran on the USB, it is ran on the PS3 to backup the discs, the USB makes this possible by changing it to debug mode or something.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 21, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Hm...
> 
> Any reasons as to why the PSJailBreak website offers a download to the manager.pkg file?
> 
> If Windows can't read the USB, whats the point providing a download to the manager.pkg file?


You put the manager.pkg onto a normal USB stick to load the backup manager program onto your PS3, but you still need the PSJailbreak dongle in to be able to install the backup manager from your normal USB stick onto your PS3.

EDIT: Antwill beat me!


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 21, 2010)

You always need PS Jailbreak in though don't you?


----------



## petspaps (Aug 21, 2010)

Year but that will be a minor catch. Maybe they will release a better looking one


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 21, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> You always need PS Jailbreak in though don't you?



yes you do taking it out turns the ps3 back into normal mode


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 21, 2010)

Hopefully these copies might actually work and they'll be loads cheaper!


----------



## qlum (Aug 21, 2010)

if it works it will get clones if it gets clones it will get a lot cheaper.


----------



## antwill (Aug 21, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> You always need PS Jailbreak in though don't you?


Pretty sure someone mentioned that a while back, they said if you take it out the system crashes.


----------



## Cermage (Aug 21, 2010)

just putting it out there, if the psjailbreak stick accesses the system anything like the pandora battery did to the psp, sony won't fix this until another hardware revision.


----------



## agimann (Aug 21, 2010)

what has it leaked ? i just checked youtube and people say its out there..hmm


----------



## redact (Aug 21, 2010)

hai guyz, i just took my harddrive out of my ps3 and cut a trace on it like i did to make a pandora battery, this will turn my usb drive into a ps jailbreak right?


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 21, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> just putting it out there, if the psjailbreak stick accesses the system anything like the pandora battery did to the psp, sony won't fix this until another hardware revision.


syscon/bootloader is boss here.. so the jig can be disabled here.. 

well.. they manage to disable other OS right? this should be a piece of cake for them... ;D


----------



## petspaps (Aug 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> just putting it out there, if the psjailbreak stick accesses the system anything like the pandora battery did to the psp, sony won't fix this until another hardware revision.



That is what everyone is hoping for


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Aug 21, 2010)

lol

Just think about it.
Sony decides to bring out this like its their hack under another firm name and the hack actually works.
And at some point because they made the hack they block it.

Why they would do that?

To CASH ofcourse


----------



## antwill (Aug 21, 2010)

Sarvesh50 said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Just think about it.
> Sony decides to bring out this like its their hack under another firm name and the hack actually works.
> ...


That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard, stupider than the person claiming geohot was behind this. Why would Sony do this, when they could make even more money suing people instead?


----------



## deathking (Aug 21, 2010)

maybe sony wants a increase in hardware sales and thats why they left the usb code sitting on a desk in a unguarded office


----------



## PagaN (Aug 21, 2010)

*Noone tells:* can i dump only from original games and only play on my console,
or copy folder with game from (dumped by PSJailbreak) usb hdd to another usb hdd and launch game on another console ?


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 21, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Sarvesh50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i may be stupid but get this... i was reading over at psx-scene about how sony's jig works etc.. garyopa explained quite a bit and something about this may
have to do with those leaked jig files a year ago then CJPC from ps3 news said the mode could be started by doing the power then eject after switching of the ps3
very quickly like the video shows but without the dongle i was like waah... 

Well i got bored powered one of my ps3's normally 5 seconds bam the XMB....

Then flipped switch in the back after turning off normaly then tryed it... it took the ps3 16 seconds to bootup hmm tryed a few times.. then on my other fat ps3
same result the ps3 is looking for something.... and the weird thing was a few times after i got to the XMB the consoles would lockup... 

I say someone needs to play with those jig files seriously..... might help the one's waiting on something free never know just thought i would share...


----------



## SPH73 (Aug 21, 2010)

deathking said:
			
		

> maybe sony wants a increase in hardware sales and thats why they left the usb code sitting on a desk in a unguarded office



This was deliberate.

The main selling point of the PSP was piracy. They just want the hardware numbers. They're willing to sacrifice the software losss. Fuck the developers. lol.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 21, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> deathking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that sounds like sony


----------



## 12345 (Aug 21, 2010)

$119.99?! hahahahahaha

Im willing to pay about 40$ for that device


----------



## antwill (Aug 21, 2010)

12345 said:
			
		

> $119.99?! hahahahahaha
> 
> Im willing to pay about 40$ for that device


Then sit there twiddling your thumbs as you wait for the clones. No one is forcing you to buy one right away.


----------



## 12345 (Aug 21, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> 12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is a pretty easy one for sony to disable through firmware, as its not a chip, and still its the most expensive modchip I have ever seen for a console ^^


----------



## Cermage (Aug 21, 2010)

12345 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for a console? $120 is actually pretty average tbh. most of the chips for 360/wii nowadays are low cost because easier software based options are floating around, at launch they were the same price if not more.


----------



## 12345 (Aug 21, 2010)

Maybe chips are less expensive in Sweden then


----------



## antwill (Aug 21, 2010)

12345 said:
			
		

> Maybe chips are less expensive in Sweden then


You're right, after all he's just talking mainly about AUS prices. We do get it pretty bad over here compared to the rest of the world.


----------



## broksonic (Aug 21, 2010)

Will you be able to add a ps3 iso to the backup manager ?


----------



## antwill (Aug 21, 2010)

broksonic said:
			
		

> Will you be able to add a ps3 iso to the backup manager ?


No, that's not how it works. As has been said in the previous posts...


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 21, 2010)

If you upload the files that the backup manager makes to the interwebz then I would think that it would work.


----------



## Cermage (Aug 21, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> 12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chips are chips bro. except flash carts. prices have always been pretty competitive from australian stores.


----------



## antwill (Aug 21, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> If you upload the files that the backup manager makes to the interwebz then I would think that it would work.


But that's not an ISO which i have a feeling a lot of people would prefer. Anyway, it's not as if there is a special key that gets created or is needed specific to that certain PS3 when it makes the backup right?


----------



## Hasney (Aug 21, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ISO's aren't currently supported by this loader.

Not sure why no-one wants raw files if that's what works. Won't have to bust open the files if you want to mess around the data as well.


----------



## elimist (Aug 21, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> deathking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 thats what I would do if I were sony: release a hack, let it sell for a month, block it with an update, wait a few months and repeat.


----------



## Gagarin (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't believe my eyes.
*You must be an idiot to think that Sony is behind that leak*. What company willingly would jeopardize the integration of the console! It's like saying that Nintendo made Homebrew Chanell to increase the sales. Sony shut down other OS installation on PS3 to prevent it and now some of you believe they would profit from that?
I would rather believe that Nintendo would be behind it to eliminate competition, but Sony - never.
On the other hand, recently they laid off many engineers, so maybe that's the reason for leak.
I think they had a nice meeting this mourning

I still wait for a nice review of that jig.
If you want to get it now - go ahead, but now when the gate is open it could be only cheaper and better.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 21, 2010)

NEW video of the PSjailbreak

check it out...


----------



## doyama (Aug 21, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Sarvesh50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This whole PS3 jailbreak thing is really making people lose their grip on reality.


----------



## stingray1059 (Aug 21, 2010)

look at the file sizes of popular ps3 games:

Release name:* Final_Fantasy_XIII_EUR_PS3-BHTPS3
Size : 44200 MB*

Release name: *Heavy_Rain_EUR_PS3-BHTPS3
Size : 25000 MB*

Release name: *Yakuza_3_EUR_PS3-BHTPS3
Size : 11800 MB*

Release name: *Uncharted.2.Among.Thieves.EUR.PS3-NextLevel
Size : 23400 MB
*

Release name: *God_of_War_III_EUR_PS3-BHTPS3
Size : 43200 MB*

looks like i needed a 1TB hard drive.


----------



## antwill (Aug 21, 2010)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> I can't believe my eyes.
> *You must be an idiot to think that Sony is behind that leak*. What company willingly would jeopardize the integration of the console! It's like saying that Nintendo made Homebrew Chanell to increase the sales. Sony shut down other OS installation on PS3 to prevent it and now some of you believe they would profit from that?
> I would rather believe that Nintendo would be behind it to eliminate competition, but Sony - never.
> On the other hand, recently they laid off many engineers, so maybe that's the reason for leak.
> ...


Calm down, they're probably what, 12? They don't understand how business works, give them a break. Also I don't get how anyone can say that homebrew sells, what sells is people wanting to pirate games, how many people buy a console thinking "oh wow, i can't wait to play some useless homebrew on this for lols when it finally gets hacked."?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 21, 2010)

As far as I know, the Backup Manager is compiled with the SDK (1.9?), which makes it illegal to share. It's like posting links to Warez files.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 21, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+11111111111111111111111111111

i have always been so mad that the xbox 360 has a save hack to get all characters max stats and 1 hit kill lol! imagine what you can do in fallout 3, will be so much fun


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 21, 2010)

stingray1059 said:
			
		

> look at the file sizes of popular ps3 games:
> 
> Release name:* Final_Fantasy_XIII_EUR_PS3-BHTPS3
> Size : 44200 MB*
> ...


dam, they're pretty big just for games.


----------



## cacildo (Aug 21, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Calm down, they're probably what, 12? They don't understand how business works, give them a break. Also I don't get how anyone can say that homebrew sells, what sells is people wanting to pirate games, how many people buy a console thinking "oh wow, i can't wait to play some useless homebrew on this for lols when it finally gets hacked."?



Its not that simple
Like the PS2, sony uses the PS3 to push a disc format. In this case, the Blu Ray.
The BluRay did in fact won the disc format war againgt HD DVD> However, it still fighting, struggling against another disc format: the DVD
The DVD still crushing BLuRay. Why bother with bluray? Because of higher definition? Yeah, try to explain that to the general public. They can only see the higher price tag. 
Heck, *even i can only see the higher price tag*! I have a Playstation 3, a fullHD tv, and i dont care a rat´s ass for BluRay. Its the same things as the DVD, only more expensive and brighter.


So yeah, it does make sense the whole "Sony unleashed the PS3 piracy themselves" talk. Its not probable, but it is possible. It does make sense.
AND the whole "There´s no piracy on the playstationthrOH MY GOD A FULL DEVELOPED PRODUCT AND ITS ALREADY IN THE STREETS BEFORE ANYONE KNEW ABOUT IT" is very rare in the homebrew scene. Usually there´s a lot of rumors and speculation and promises. Take the Wii´s WODE for exemple.


Also, think for one second: It is one thing to download a Wii mega hit game like New Super Mario Brothers, 300mb. Build a whole library of downloaded Wii games and you´re in for full 250GB HDD

Another tottally different beast is to build a whole library of donwloaded PS3 Games
As pointed above, one single PS3 game clocks around *44gb*
There´s not too many people willing to download 44GB for one single game. In fact, we´re a really small number
This PS3 piracy will do more good than harm.


*All in all, congratulations, Sony. First smart move in the past five years.*


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 21, 2010)

Not too big really. With Usenet I could get 50GB in less than 48hours. And with torrents 20 gigs on a public site might take 2 weeks. Also you can dump games from a rental instead (actually i think as of now all you can do is dump games from original copies). You only posted 5 or so games and realistically most PS3 games are also on 360 and were originally designed for 360, so I'd assume they are right at the size of a DVD9.

Looking at those titles you get-

Modern Warfare 2
Madden 2011
Rock Band 2
Super Street Fighter 4
etc all at reasonable file sizes

Also not to troll but FF13 and God of War 3, if you haven't played them, don't bother. Both are huge disappointments. Uncharted 2 though is awesome.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 21, 2010)

heat6jones said:
			
		

> Not too big really. With Usenet I could get 50GB in less than 48hours. And with torrents 20 gigs on a public site might take 2 weeks. Also you can dump games from a rental instead (actually i think as of now all you can do is dump games from original copies). You only posted 5 or so games and realistically most PS3 games are also on 360 and were originally designed for 360, so I'd assume they are right at the size of a DVD9.
> 
> Looking at those titles you get-
> 
> ...


 I never tried usenet but torrents I use all the time and my isp only allows 120 GB a month before they cap my speed.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 21, 2010)

someone just posted this on a site ,,, leting you guys know 
WORK: (working) 
Race Driver GRID 
Fight Night Round 3 
Skate 2 
FIFA 08 
FIFA 09 
Resistance Fall Of Man 
Mirror's Edge 
MotorStorm 
MX vs. ATV Reflex 
Wall-E 
Need for Speed ProStreet 
Infamous 

DOES NOT: (not working) 
Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare (black screen on startup) 
FIFA 10 (hangs before startup) 
NHL 10 (hangs before startup) 
UFC 2010 Undisputed (hangs before startup)


----------



## cacildo (Aug 21, 2010)

djbubba2002 said:
			
		

> someone just posted this on a site ,,, leting you guys know
> 
> DOES NOT: (not working)
> Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare (black screen on startup)
> ...







Who cares? I dont like these games anyway!

(just hope the DOES NOT WORK list keeps short)


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 21, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> stingray1059 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i won't buy one till there is:

1:cheat support
2:XBMC support or something like that, i can retire my old xbox then.
3sn game support.
4:stealth support like the xbox 360 has to stop you getting banned, otherwise you are a sitting duck using a device like that online..
5:hombrew games 3rd party apps and utilities to tweak your ps3 like custom themes e.t.c
6:and the most important thing of all PRICE $170 is way much for a dongle a lot of people in this topic have said that.

tbh, i wouldn't be buying one for blatent piracy, i enjoy buying my games for the ps3, i just want one to do other stuff that i have mentioned above, and i am so glad i didn't buy a xbox 360 and waited


----------



## antwill (Aug 21, 2010)

cacildo said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, $10 or less is not that big of a difference for what you're getting, so no, only people truly worried about money would care all that much.

Second you cannot seriously believe that Sony developed and then sold this... Get serious.

Third, most people have 250gb hdd's in the PS3 itself and can easily get a 1TB or more external for next to nothing these days. And as everyone has said pretty much the only big games are the exclusives and a few of the cross platform games. So no, the size of a few games doesn't matter at all for people.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 21, 2010)

djbubba2002 said:
			
		

> someone just posted this on a site ,,, leting you guys know
> 
> DOES NOT: (not working)
> Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare (black screen on startup)
> ...



Plus the USB thing can update so that nothing to worry about!


----------



## ibrawl (Aug 21, 2010)

i been wondering i been seeing all these videos and all i see are phat consoles and not slim ones
so will it work on the slim as it say it should


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 21, 2010)

ibrawl said:
			
		

> i been wondering i been seeing all these videos and all i see are phat consoles and not slim ones
> so will it work on the slim as it say it should


Yes, it works on the current PS3 slim models.


----------



## cacildo (Aug 21, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> First of all, $10 or less is not that big of a difference for what you're getting, so no, only people truly worried about money would care all that much.
> 
> Second you cannot seriously believe that Sony developed and then sold this... Get serious.
> 
> Third, most people have 250gb hdd's in the PS3 itself and can easily get a 1TB or more external for next to nothing these days. And as everyone has said pretty much the only big games are the exclusives and a few of the cross platform games. So no, the size of a few games doesn't matter at all for people.



Do you know how many people have access and keep an active account in trackers?
Compared to the real market, they´re just a few.

About the whole "Sony made this pirate device themselves? That´s madness!!!!" talk, keep in mind that everything is possible when talking about Sony
Well, they did release the PSP, didnt they?
And im not even talking about the "piracy on the PSP" subject. Im talking about the PSP itself!


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 21, 2010)

ibrawl said:
			
		

> i been wondering i been seeing all these videos and all i see are phat consoles and not slim ones
> so will it work on the slim as it say it should



someone posted the exploit working on a slim, a few pages back though.


----------



## antwill (Aug 21, 2010)

cacildo said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't even need access to a tracker to rip games yourself you do realise that right? You do realise that people can, and as a few have already stated long ago, plan to hire games and rip them... right?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 21, 2010)

Supercool330 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't know yet, but it would make sense yes.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 21, 2010)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> I can't believe my eyes.
> *You must be an idiot to think that Sony is behind that leak*. What company willingly would jeopardize the integration of the console! It's like saying that Nintendo made Homebrew Chanell to increase the sales. Sony shut down other OS installation on PS3 to prevent it and now some of you believe they would profit from that?
> I would rather believe that Nintendo would be behind it to eliminate competition, but Sony - never.
> On the other hand, recently they laid off many engineers, so maybe that's the reason for leak.
> ...




There is a difference between probable and possible.

Possible: A huge green flying dinosaur that breathes fire will visit earth, kick me in my shins, and laugh at me.
Probable: no

From what I have seen, no one has proved that Sony had no involvement whatsoever with this hack. By the looks of it, the debugging firmware is theirs to begin with. We just figured out how to boot it into that mode. Not to mention the back up manager was written by Sony's SDK. It could still be possible (not probable) that a guy in Sony set this up to pad his pocket.

As long as a possibility exists, that implies that it is possible to believe it. If people choose to believe the less probable thing, it doesn't make them an idiot because even though it has a low possibility, they may end up being right. A person who wins the lottery isn't often called an idiot. Now if everyone but one person wins the lottery, I would call him an idiot.

-----

People keep saying that Sony would never hack its system.

There are so many reasons why that could be untrue.
-An individual from Sony wants to pad his pocket
-This is under control, they make X number of PS Jailbreaks, stir up the PS3 community, then block it
-The legality of the modchip is in question, Nintendo won over a million dollars from NSMBW person. If I were Sony, I would attack the distributors for reimbursement of lost revenue ...


----------



## cacildo (Aug 21, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> You don't even need access to a tracker to rip games yourself you do realise that right? You do realise that people can, and as a few have already stated long ago, plan to hire games and rip them... right?



*Scenario 1*
Guy buys game. Rips it and sells it as used a few days/weeks later for a chepaer pricew
This situation is common already. Some gamers buy, play/finish the game and sells again. Its legal. You wont see sony complaining about that.


*Scenario 2*
Guy RENTS game, rips it and return it, never buying the full copy
That could happen. But how many rent stores do exist (real question. I dont know if they´re common or not)? 
And how many people are really willing to take the trouble?

The internet makes us forget one simple rule: our perception, the group we belong to and see before our eyes, is just a small percentage of the whole.
Its not because you saw three people posting on an internet forum about "That´s it! Im renting games, riping and never buying a single copy again!" that everybody is ready to implode the market.

The world is huge. There´s 8 gazzilion people in it. And *99%* of these people are lazy as fuck.
Xbox360 piracy exists for more than 2 years. Modern Warfare 2 still sold 10million copies for the system.

Really, dont be surprised if this PS3-piracy thing is just a smart move from Sony. It do make sense.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 21, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> ISO's aren't currently supported by this loader.
> 
> Not sure why no-one wants raw files if that's what works. Won't have to bust open the files if you want to mess around the data as well.Yup, and they'll be in their own folder anyways.  Though IIRC DC(++)-style distribution didn't play as well with folders as something like a torrent would.  FTP should be fine.  Then again, you could just shove it in a split-rar with compression at 0%.
> 
> QUOTE(WiiBricker @ Aug 21 2010, 11:13 AM) As far as I know, the Backup Manager is compiled with the SDK (1.9?), which makes it illegal to share. It's like posting links to Warez files.


I do question that a little, as a program compiled with the SDK is not the SDK itself... and if the SDK by default inserts sony-controlled media (like their logo and such), that can simply be hex-edited or something after it's compiled into the PS3's executable format.


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I do question that a little, as a program compiled with the SDK is not the SDK itself... and if the SDK by default inserts sony-controlled media (like their logo and such), that can simply be hex-edited or something after it's compiled into the PS3's executable format.



it's not about logos and such, it's about them using a Sony code (program language) that makes this thing illegal to have / sell even if modchips are legal in your region.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 21, 2010)

stingray1059 said:
			
		

> look at the file sizes of popular ps3 games:
> 
> Release name:* Final_Fantasy_XIII_EUR_PS3-BHTPS3
> Size : 44200 MB*
> ...



You do realize that it will also take longer for you to actually rip/dump them urself 

... it will literally take hours

im happy about this and all, but till not so practical, you will either have to wait for the download (or rip games yourself potentially killing the lens over time)

.... still your getting games for free 

Ill be patient, im sure more reasonable and cheaper methods will arise from this.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 21, 2010)

djricekcn said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the whole playstation software end was written by the same SDK. Yet it's legal to have that. I think the border of legality would we what Rydian had said, what copyright infringements has been broken considering the SDK is not actually being provided.


----------



## sconzie (Aug 21, 2010)

FOUND THESE ON OTHER SITES IF ANY USE



THESE ARE THE JIG FILES FROM PSJAILBREAK USB LEAKED 


I THINK WE NEED A SPECIAL USB BECAUSE REMEMBER WHEN WE GOT THE PSP JIG FILES AND WE DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO DO UNTIL WE FOUND THE NEW BATTERY DID THE TRICK SAME WITH PSJAILBREAK I DONT KNOW BUT SOMEONE POSTED A LINK WITH A USB FOR SALE THAT LOOKED EXACTLY LIKE THE ONE THAT PSJAILBREAK USES


PSJailBreak Backup Manager:


----------



## mateo245 (Aug 21, 2010)

o god now bayonetta is going to be my favorite game for ps3 (well more because it already was)


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 21, 2010)

well we can all say goodbye to he gaming industry...


----------



## sconzie (Aug 21, 2010)

FOUND THESE ON OTHER SITES IF ANY USE



THESE ARE THE JIG FILES FROM PSJAILBREAK USB LEAKED 

http://www.mediafire.com/?1an45ccn75cxo40

I THINK WE NEED A SPECIAL USB BECAUSE REMEMBER WHEN WE GOT THE PSP JIG FILES AND WE DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO DO UNTIL WE FOUND THE NEW BATTERY DID THE TRICK SAME WITH PSJAILBREAK I DONT KNOW BUT SOMEONE POSTED A LINK WITH A USB FOR SALE THAT LOOKED EXACTLY LIKE THE ONE THAT PSJAILBREAK USES


PSJailBreak Backup Manager: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GX2CHW1A


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 21, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> stingray1059 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How would this kill the lens any more than just playing a game?


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 21, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm no technology expert, but it would seem logical that burning a game is equivalent to going through every cut scene, every battle, every straw of data in the game in the time it takes to burn it while some games that takes months to do. Not only that, but the laser must work harder to achieve this task vs just playing the game. While the lifeline of the laser is finite (and maybe can even be measured by the amount of data total), I doubt you will see any immediate effects on your laser in such a short amount of time. If you burnt the entire PS3 collection, that may be something else.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not realize about messing up the laser..if we do it every once in a while it wont ruin it right..like let's say I do maybe three games, then wait a week, do a few more, etc etc..is that Ok..I did not think of that, the overuse of the laser..I would have to be very careful not to overuse it


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 21, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> You do realize that it will also take longer for you to actually rip/dump them urself
> 
> ... it will literally take hours
> 
> im happy about this and all, but till not so practical, you will either have to wait for the download (or rip games yourself *potentially killing the lens over time*)



i read that god of war 3 takes 90 minutes to dump, how is that forever, you can leave it and go and do something else in the meantime, also you cannot download games from the internet and put them on the hard drive, it doesn't work, you have to rip games from your own collection.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 21, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of that is still just speculation. As most games are non-linear, you will be loading the same models, the same levels, the same textures over and over again throughout the game, possibly racking up the same amount of read-time just playing a game for a few hours, than it does to just rip the game, as the ripping process IS linear in nature, only reading each model, texture, levels, etc... only once.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 21, 2010)

Personally, unless they install optical fiber with an correct fee for internet subscribtion in my city (I pay something like 40$ per month and my download speed is 600kb/s max), I won't even think about modding my PS3 and download games... And I'm pretty sure Sony will find a way to block this mod, so I won't take the risk.


----------



## Supercool330 (Aug 21, 2010)

New distributors listed on the page:


Australia
OZ Mods - www.ozmodchips.com
Quantronics - www.quantronics.com
Modsupplier - www.quantronics.com

Canada
Modchip Central - www.modchipcentral.com
Canada Mods - www.canadamods.ca
Foundmy - www.foundmy.ca

France
Fox Chip - www.foxchip.com
Arcalide - www.Arcalide.com
Siliteo - www.siliteo.com

Germany
Bluebytestore - www.bluebyte-store.com

Netherlands
Console Pro - www.consolepro.nl
ConsoleService - www.psjailbreak.nl
Dynamodz - www.dynamodz.com

Spain
Disco Azul - www.discoazul.com
Chips Spain - www.chipsspain.com
Alechip - www.alechip.com
Todo Consolas - www.todoconsolas.com
Sat Kit - www.satkit.com

Sweden
Manzzon - www.Manzzon.com
Rejoy - www.rejoy.se
Wechip - www.wechip.se

USA
Shop PS Jailbreak - www.shoppsjailbreak.com


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 21, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Personally, unless they install optical fiber with an correct fee for internet subscribtion in my city (I pay something like 40$ per month and my download speed is 600kb/s max), I won't even think about modding my PS3 and download games... And I'm pretty sure Sony will find a way to block this mod, so I won't take the risk.



$40 for 600kbs? you are getting ripped off, i pay $40 for 10mbps 0_0 unlimited.


----------



## sconzie (Aug 21, 2010)

FOUND THIS PS JailBreak Inside Pics, Details by SKFU & DemonHades Team


http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/ps-jailbr...emonhades-team/


----------



## broksonic (Aug 21, 2010)

Backup managers should be made legal anyway.  What if you've paid  £40 for a game and that disk gets damaged ?  . At least with if you can backup your game you have no worries.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 21, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the SDK itself isn't being provided and any copywritten material can be hex-edited out.  Hell, somebody could just make a program to automatically remove such material depending on how it's contained.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Aug 21, 2010)

ShopPSJailbreak is fake, it already has testimonials from people not into the scene.

But I do think the PS Jailbreak solution is legit, because Ozmodchips.com is trusted.


----------



## Supercool330 (Aug 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Welp, that solves that argument.
> What argument?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Nathan` @ Aug 21 2010, 01:46 PM) PSJailbreak is fake, it already has testimonials from people not into the scene.


Ya, I saw that, it does look fake.  All I did was list the sites listed on the official PS Jailbreak page.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So www.shoppsjailbreak.com is legit then?? I went to their site and they say they are selling this for 119..but when I went to checkout(I did not order anything yet) it says the price is 129..they also have posted that they are receiving this on Monday


----------



## Supercool330 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ya that site looks totally fake, but it is listed on the official PS Jailbreak page, so who knows.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 21, 2010)

Nathan` said:
			
		

> PSJailbreak is fake, it already has testimonials from people not into the scene.
> 
> But I do think the PS Jailbreak solution is legit, because Ozmodchips.com is trusted.



Um..what? No, it's real enough. It has been confirmed by way too many people to think that it's fake.

And yes people out of the scene are somehow getting these. Someone here in Las Vegas is selling them for an ungodly price. I went over to his house to check it out, and sure enough it is real. (for some reason he received 5 of them)


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, my bad, so he means 6mbps, still $40 for 6mbps a month is a rip off, especially if it's capped.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 21, 2010)

nevermind.... i just wait for OZ to send mine out ....


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 21, 2010)

Why twice the same news in GBAtemp & Scene News forum section ?
Costello already posted it yesterday and linked to that thread. 
And now, luke_c thread again ?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Why twice the same news in GBAtemp & Scene News forum section ?
> Costello already posted it yesterday and linked to that thread.
> And now, luke_c thread again ?







More information in the thread luke_c made.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Aug 21, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Nathan` said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, it might not be "fake", but it sure isn't professional and I'd rather order one from Ozmodchips.com.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 21, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> ah, my bad, so he means 6mbps, still $40 for 6mbps a month is a rip off, especially if it's capped.


Actually it's about 5 megabits.
And it's not like everybody has city-level cable.  Up in the mountains you can get less than a megabit with DSL.


Anyways yeah, shoppsjailbreak is listed as an official distributor on the official site's page, that's what I meant.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 21, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. So we should create another thread each time we have more information on a news ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why not simply tell Costello so he can edit his post ?


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 21, 2010)

Supercool330 said:
			
		

> New distributors listed on the page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so this site is legit?  it points to being fishy in so many directions, it still does even now it's under vendor list.....


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think of it this way
*New Pokemon Game is revealed
- Costello makes thread

*Loads of info on game released
- luke_c makes new thread but redirects discussion to old thread.

We wouldn't edit the post every time new information is shown. It's better to make a new thread since people visiting GBAtemp can see the news all at once on the front page.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 21, 2010)

I saw this om maxconsole


By the makers own admission, the PSJailbreak has already been 'cloned'. Upon their website (which is now partially accessible), there is a message which states the following (been there since the start, although not many have been able to see)- "Beware of imitators and chinese knock-offs, PS Jailbreak is the original solution, Buy original for warranty and support". Upon analysis of the text, the clearly wouldn't let people know there are 'knock-offs' in existance if there weren't. Although, from their later plea to buy the 'original for warranty and support', this suggests that the knock-offs do actually work otherwise they would say they don't. This whole device has been a bit of a 'mystery' and perhaps it is all over mainland China right now. Check the image to the left inside to see the full 'warning'.

On a related note, another website has reported (a couple of days ago) that clones are set to brace the market as early as next week, here's what psx-scene stated "We've heard from numerous sources that their PS Jailbreak clones will be hitting as early as next week."

If true, this highly raises the possibility of the code becoming public domain and the hack essentially becoming as free as custom firmwares of the past. Time will tell.


----------



## arcy (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't see why people are complaining about the price. When I first bought my G6 Lite and PassMe card, I probably spent $109 (shipping included) the day it came out. Granted, over time I bought another G6 Lite and PassMe, a CycloDS (x3) and AceKard2i (x2). I just preordered my PSJailbreak and can't wait to get this baby


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 21, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see.
So we will have how much thread talking about this "modchip" at the end ?
Everytime it get unstickied ?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 21, 2010)

arcy said:
			
		

> I don't see why people are complaining about the price. When I first bought my G6 Lite and PassMe card, I probably spent $109 (shipping included) the day it came out. Granted, over time I bought another G6 Lite and PassMe, a CycloDS (x3) and AceKard2i (x2). I just preordered my PSJailbreak and can't wait to get this baby



If this was $109 I would consider it, but most of these sites are at the very least $130+shipping. Big difference there. Even the US based one is charging 15 fucking dollars for shipping.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> I see.
> So we will have how much thread talking about this "modchip" at the end ?
> Everytime it get unstickied ?


What do you mean?


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 21, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind, you seems to not catch my thought.
I'm out of here.


----------



## Supercool330 (Aug 21, 2010)

Distributors page updated again (fix incorrect link for Modsuppliser):


Australia
OZ Mods - www.ozmodchips.com
Quantronics - www.quantronics.com
Modsupplier - www.modsupplier.com

Canada
Modchip Central - www.modchipcentral.com
Canada Mods - www.canadamods.ca
Foundmy - www.foundmy.ca

France
Fox Chip - www.foxchip.com
Arcalide - www.Arcalide.com
Siliteo - www.siliteo.com

Germany
Bluebytestore - www.bluebyte-store.com

Netherlands
Console Pro - www.consolepro.nl
ConsoleService - www.psjailbreak.nl
Dynamodz - www.dynamodz.com

Spain
Disco Azul - www.discoazul.com
Chips Spain - www.chipsspain.com
Alechip - www.alechip.com
Todo Consolas - www.todoconsolas.com
Sat Kit - www.satkit.com

Sweden
Manzzon - www.Manzzon.com
Rejoy - www.rejoy.se
Wechip - www.wechip.se

USA
Shop PS Jailbreak - www.shoppsjailbreak.com


----------



## luke_c (Aug 21, 2010)

[16:56:35]  [23:54:48]  couldsomeone who has been following post a news article about the PS3 modchip
[16:56:35]  [23:54:58]  people (including me) need a summary of the information
[16:56:35]  [23:55:05]  without having to read a 54 pages topic ^.^
[16:56:35]  [23:55:35]  i dont like calling this a modchip but its for lack of a better word
[16:56:44]  luke ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Costello then told me to just unsticky his topic and post mine, normally if new information is added it will be edited in instead of a new topic being made.

Also seems as if ShoppsJailbreak is not a fake site


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 21, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> [16:56:35]  [23:54:48]  couldsomeone who has been following post a news article about the PS3 modchip
> [16:56:35]  [23:54:58]  people (including me) need a summary of the information
> [16:56:35]  [23:55:05]  without having to read a 54 pages topic ^.^
> [16:56:35]  [23:55:35]  i dont like calling this a modchip but its for lack of a better word
> ...


Well, if the big boss asked you ... c'est la vie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now we have a PSJb banner picture + a stickied post, just in case we missed this information.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : we had a stickied post.


----------



## Supercool330 (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know, it seems really sketchy.
They say it is $119, but if you try to buy one it is $125 with $15 shipping.  Also, those testimonials don't seem completely realistic.  Their payment system is homegrown instead of going through one of the more trusted online payment systems.  Also, even though they are listed as a US retailer, and their site says they ship anywhere in the world, you can only enter a Canadian address into their shipping and payment system.  Their ssl certificate was issued over a month ago, but the site has only existed for a few days, which doesn't make any sense.  I would use one of the more well known retailers like OZMods (remember the price is AUD), Modchip Central. or Foundmy.  Just my 2 cents, I really have no proof that ShoppsJailbreak is fake, but I wouldn't trust them.  My guess is it isn't that hard to become an "Authorized Dealer", for all we know ShoppsJailbreak is ripping off the PS Jailbreak people.


----------



## doyama (Aug 21, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> arcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But the G6Lite actually had on board memory that was actually somewhat expensive so the cost was somewhat justified. There doesn't appear to be anything physically expensive in the pictures that have been released that would even remotely approach $50 for parts cost.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 21, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Edit : we had a stickied post.


Just giving Josh front-page for tonight for the tempcast, it will be back stickied tommorow.


----------



## Supercool330 (Aug 21, 2010)

Just a note, the download links now loop back to the download page, so the manager.pkg can no longer be downloaded.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 21, 2010)

Why no UK distributor? It's not because of the R4 banning, surely...


----------



## pubert09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Supercool330 said:
			
		

> Just a note, the download links now loop back to the download page, so the manager.pkg can no longer be downloaded.


I just checked it and it worked.


----------



## Supercool330 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yep, its back up now, and their site seems to be going a lot faster.


----------



## Stewy12 (Aug 21, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Why no UK distributor? It's not because of the R4 banning, surely...



Dunno but both the domain names "ps3jailbreak.co.uk" and "psjailbreak.co.uk" were registered on the 19th, although that doesn't mean much...........


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 21, 2010)

Why does the shoppsjailbreak.com logo say Shop PS Jaibreak?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 21, 2010)

That manager.pkg file contains the PS3 SDK which would make it as good as Warez, I don't know what the stance on that is at the moment but I wouldn't advise linking to it.


----------



## zant (Aug 21, 2010)

Supercool330 said:
			
		

> Distributors page updated again (fix incorrect link for Modsuppliser):
> USA
> Shop PS Jailbreak - www.shoppsjailbreak.com


Their page looks INCREDIBLY phony. PS Jaibreak? Really?
And they have testimonials ALREADY? The product hasn't even shipped yet..........

EDIT
their distributor's page is blank as of right now.......


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 21, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> Supercool330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're incredibly cheap too. Here in the UK, it's £76 from them when from OzMod it's £96 incl. delivery. I'm not buying from there.


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 21, 2010)

BIG typo ?


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 21, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> Supercool330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More over 2/3 testi's are by girls, come on!!


----------



## zant (Aug 21, 2010)

somebody's pulling our leg here....... why would they list that place as a distributor? I'd much rather buy from OZ or modchipcentral, even though they aren't in the USA. That site looks MEGA shady.

Doesn't anybody else thing that a blank distrib page is kinda weird? hmm...........


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 21, 2010)

modchipcenteral does have it up for preorder and they are reputable.  slightly cheaper than Oz if you ive in the USA


----------



## Mik3h (Aug 21, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> You do realize that it will also take longer for you to actually rip/dump them urself
> 
> also you cannot download games from the internet and put them on the hard drive, it doesn't work, you have to rip games from your own collection.



That's not true. It's been proven that games ripped to the HD, can be played on another console. It's just a matter of time before we see these releases. It hasn't been confirmed whether or not the old scene releases are compatible yet.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

Mik3h said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I understand, ALL games work if they are put on the internal hard drive..I was going to update mine and buy one of those internal drives(Maybe a 640 gig one) but I read that people with firmware 3.41 are having major issues with it, that the PS3 will stop working entirely when the new hard drive is put in..so I dont want to go that route


----------



## Gwaith (Aug 21, 2010)

The owner of www.shoppsjailbreak.com said himself in this thread that every shop that takes more than 500 units of the modchip gets listed as a official seller. 
So being listed doesnt make this a reliable shop.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

I put in Ratchet and Clank a Crack in Time that I own(I wanted to make sure my ps3 was working properly since I had read that there was some issues with firmware 3.41 and when I put in the game it says 
"The latest update data for this software has been found..to sign in you must update the software to the latest version 1.20" I just want to make sure that its Ok to do this and that it has nothing to do with the firmware 3.41 that I have now(I dont want anything to affect the psjailbreak that I will be buying)


----------



## fuze9 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> I put in Ratchet and Clank a Crack in Time that I own(I wanted to make sure my ps3 was working properly since I had read that there was some issues with firmware 3.41 and when I put in the game it says
> "The latest update data for this software has been found..to sign in you must update the software to the latest version 1.20" I just want to make sure that its Ok to do this and that it has nothing to do with the firmware 3.41 that I have now(I dont want anything to affect the psjailbreak that I will be buying)



You're just applying a title update for the game - happens all the time. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

fuze9 said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much. I just didnt want to worry about messing up the future psjailbreak..the updating of games..will I be able to do that when I backup a game with the jailbreak? Like if I put in an original game and I back it up to the hard drive, will I be able to get any new updates or would I have to update the game first then back it up?
I want to get an internal hard drive for my PS3(The 640 gig one) but I have read many many issues with firmware 3.41 and how if you put in a new hard drive it messes up the ps3..should I take it to best buy and have the geek squad do it for me or should I just go the external route(But the issues with nfts will prevent me from backing up some games)

Edit: just called best buy, they dont upgrade PS3's at all


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 21, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> fuze9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it'll mess your PS3 up, so I guess we're eternally stuck unless the next firmware update doesn't block this device.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I am just gonna get an external drive..screw it..Im not going to take any chances with upgrading my internal drive..I will just buy a 1TB Seagate drive that I saw online for 100 bucks and see what happens..hopefully the issues with the NTFS will be resolved once the release is final..
http://www.ozmodchipsfaq.com/wiki/index.ph...to_Internal_HDD
Posts what games are having issues being backed up and Unchartered 2..a game that I really want..apparently has a file that is larger then 4 gig..Uncharted 2 (file pak22.psarc is over 4gb) 

So I just hope this thing is resolved because I really want to be able to back up games but Im not going to ruin my Ps3 in the process


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 21, 2010)

This guy claims that he has made files to hack the ps3? too good to be true right? o.o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvj_yKJvKTw


----------



## connor_walsh (Aug 21, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> This guy claims that he has made files to hack the ps3? too good to be true right? o.o
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvj_yKJvKTw


Fake he uses the same video used by ozmodchips


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 21, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> This guy claims that he has made files to hack the ps3? too good to be true right? o.o
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvj_yKJvKTw


I can confirm that it....

doesn't work. The executable included doesn't ever boot. So...just no.

Looked at it in hex and the last few things are "[Team L337]  [email protected]***[email protected]@F***[email protected]"


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 21, 2010)

Lolz

http://psx-scene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64945



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We've heard from numerous sources that their PS Jailbreak clones will be hitting as early as next week. We'll leave it up to you whether you want to take a chance on something like that.
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.net/content.php?4186...rt-and-warranty
> QUOTEBy the makers own admission, the PSJailbreak has already been 'cloned'. Upon their website (which is now partially accessible), there is a message which states the following (been there since the start, although not many have been able to see)- "Beware of imitators and chinese knock-offs, PS Jailbreak is the original solution, Buy original for warranty and support". Upon analysis of the text, the clearly wouldn't let people know there are 'knock-offs' in existance if there weren't. Although, from their later plea to buy the 'original for warranty and support', this suggests that the knock-offs do actually work otherwise they would say they don't. This whole device has been a bit of a 'mystery' and perhaps it is all over mainland China right now. Check the image to the left inside to see the full 'warning'.
> ...



So if we wait a week (or 2) we should be able to buy cheaper clones that do work


----------



## Rydian (Aug 21, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> That manager.pkg file contains the PS3 SDK which would make it as good as Warez, I don't know what the stance on that is at the moment but I wouldn't advise linking to it.I didn't download it, but are you sure it contains the SDK itself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an infection, the scan link he posts is NOT for the file he links (as it is with the others ones we've seen).
http://scanner2.novirusthanks.org/analysis...BtYWtlci1leGU=/
That's the ACTUAL result for the download he gives, it's infected.

Report him to be banned.


----------



## Jiggah (Aug 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The .pkg file was compiled with the PS3 SDK, something that was leaked a while back.  The fact that it was compiled with it means there are bits of Sony coding in there thus making it illegal.  Also, stupid people need to stop linking to stupid files that are obviously viruses.  If it was anything real, you probably won't be seeing it first on a youtube video.  It'll be posted on multiple reliable sites.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Lolz
> 
> http://psx-scene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64945
> 
> ...



I hope it comes out this week..then I am gonna go get me a 1tb external drive so I can start backing up these games..I hope the issue with the file size is resolved when its released..Im not upgrading my internal drive because it does not work with 3.41 so I wont risk it..from what I read..Unchartered 2 has issues because a file is over 4 gig


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 21, 2010)

many are still waiting for this to be applied to a regular flash but please confirm it once more that its not possible

and the main page (again) has posted the news but it says u NEED a game inside, is tht so? or is it just to make it more compatible as others have said


----------



## Rydian (Aug 21, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> The .pkg file was compiled with the PS3 SDK, something that was leaked a while back.  The fact that it was compiled with it means there are bits of Sony coding in there thus making it illegal.


Not really, because the compiled image is bytecode, and multiple high-level languages can produce the exact same bytecode when it's compiled... so the only real issue is sony-owned media, which wouldn't change form during compilation.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> many are still waiting for this to be applied to a regular flash but please confirm it once more that its not possible
> 
> and the main page (again) has posted the news but it says u NEED a game inside, is tht so? or is it just to make it more compatible as others have said



Yeah you need a game inside, kinda like the PSP jailbreak where you need a game inside in order to play the backed up games


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 21, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> somebody's pulling our leg here....... why would they list that place as a distributor? I'd much rather buy from OZ or modchipcentral, even though they aren't in the USA. That site looks MEGA shady.
> 
> Doesn't anybody else thing that a blank distrib page is kinda weird? hmm...........
> 
> ...


it's like trying to play a UMD iso on the PSP.   the ps3 basically needs to think that it has a disc inside to boot the game.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 21, 2010)

djricekcn said:
			
		

> zant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may not understand what you're trying to say, but you don't need a UMD in the PSP to play ISOs... I haven't for a year now and haven't had a single problem.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 21, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> djricekcn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I think there is an option that allows you not to use a UMD game but for this particular PS3 jailbreak you need to have a game in the drive, any game, doesnt matter what it is


----------



## Jiggah (Aug 22, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> I may not understand what you're trying to say, but you don't need a UMD in the PSP to play ISOs... I haven't for a year now and haven't had a single problem.



Before the Sony ISO loader, you did.  At least for compatibility sake.


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm sorry, i meant UMD Video / Movies.   You still need some sort of UMD in there to play UMD Video / MOvie iso's


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone knows if this distributor is legit? http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com/
Thinking about ordering from them since it's in the US and it's cheaper plus faster delivery.


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 22, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> Anyone knows if this distributor is legit? http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com/
> Thinking about ordering from them since it's in the US and it's cheaper plus faster delivery.




I would avoid using that site, that site points to fishy from many directions.

try modchipcenteral instead


----------



## Gilberd (Aug 22, 2010)

so are people working on compatibility with ISOs?

games downloaded from psn can those be taken from a ps3 and installed on another one?

is CFW possible?


----------



## ModchipCentral (Aug 22, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> Anyone knows if this distributor is legit? http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com/
> Thinking about ordering from them since it's in the US and it's cheaper plus faster delivery.


Theirs comes out to $139.98 with shipping.

Ours are $139.90 with shipping 

A whopping $0.08 cheaper


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 22, 2010)

$140, if you ask me they are being greedy. If this were priced more reasonably, they would sell so many. As it is, people will just wait for the clones.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 22, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> $140, if you ask me they are being greedy. If this were priced more reasonably, they would sell so many. As it is, people will just wait for the clones.




I for one will wait for a cheaper alternative.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 22, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> $140, if you ask me they are being greedy. If this were priced more reasonably, they would sell so many. As it is, people will just wait for the clones.



Now that I know that it isn't the shops being greedy...Yeah, i'll just wait for the clones.

"beware of imitators"

Beware isn't the word here folks.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 22, 2010)

Who here would preorder if it was priced at $50 USD?


----------



## Justin121994 (Aug 22, 2010)

I doubt it even cost 30 bucks to manufacture.... Much less 100..


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 22, 2010)

I want the real deal , i dont want no fake clone shit ... i preorder mine already ..


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 22, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Who here would preorder if it was priced at $50 USD?



Ya kidding..I'd buy it right now if it was that price..I think that price is more reasonable, considering not every game works with this thing, I think if every single present and future game could get backed up on this thing then yeah, 130 bucks would definitely be worth it, it would pay for itself after 3 games, but the way it is now, its just  a guessing game, one game might work, another game might which sucks


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 22, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and on that note what warranty if any does this thing have, in order words if you get a dud  you'll have to ship it back, and insure it such a hassle for ~ $150 USD.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> Anyone knows if this distributor is legit? http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com/
> Thinking about ordering from them since it's in the US and it's cheaper plus faster delivery.The official site lists them as a retailer, and they posted here to back themselves up, but people don't trust them as yet (because of them putting up testimonials before the item is even for sale).
> 
> 
> ...


Sell at $140, then when the clones come out sell low, but still above the clone price, and let people know it's the original and warn them about clones.
Sounds like cash flow to me.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 22, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Who here would preorder if it was priced at $50 USD?


I totally would!


----------



## smash_brew (Aug 22, 2010)

I would wait for the cheap knockoffs to show up. Especially since sony is just going to block it with a firmware update within a few weeks anyway.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 22, 2010)

Any word on sony's reaction yet?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 22, 2010)

djbubba2002 said:
			
		

> I want the real deal , i dont want no fake clone shit ... i preorder mine already ..



Sorry if you didn't want the fake clone shit, you shouldn't have preordered.

If you want the real deal why don't you talk to Sony.


----------



## Justin121994 (Aug 22, 2010)

lol. dudeonline...
. Well i'm waiting for another good clone not the current clone as you say.. 
or cheaper price because of money.
Who here has money to throw.. not me...
I'd preorder like know if i had money to spend on it...
That's pretty much the only reason I'm getting a clone...
yupyupyup.


----------



## delta123 (Aug 22, 2010)

i do not mind spending the 170AUD on the thing. thats less than two new games in australia. this thing does not really pay for itself but it sort of does at the same time. especailly if you use the free rental system that is EBGames.


----------



## pitoui (Aug 22, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> djbubba2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh?

Anyways, I won't be getting this yet. I will wait and see how it turns out. I don't want to buy it and use it for a week and then Sony block it. BTW I think that in a few months there will be a much better revision of the dongle/software. I'd rather wait till the PS3 modding/homebrew scene is mature enough to bring out emu's and iso loaders (if that is possible). 

In saying that, if a clone does come out at a reasonable price, I don't think I could resist.

@Delta123- That's the only thing EB Games is good for!!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 22, 2010)

pitoui said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meaning the PS Jailbreak IS the "fake clone shit". The real deal is the official Sony JIG, so not buying a "clone" for the sake of it being a clone is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 22, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> I doubt it even cost 30 bucks to manufacture.... Much less 100..


Have you seen the price of those R4 1:1 clone carts? From the images there isn't much to the device. I'd imagine it would cost less than $5 to make in a cheapo Chinese factory.


----------



## pitoui (Aug 22, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> pitoui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got ya!


----------



## starfox223 (Aug 22, 2010)

Who ever thinks http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com/ is the real website is a freaking idiot.


----------



## Justin121994 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah I seen those r4 clones....
Remember flash carts cost shitloads..
Now there dirt cheap.


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 22, 2010)

starfox223 said:
			
		

> Who ever thinks http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com/ is the real website is a freaking idiot.



the payment method isn't PCI-DSS compliant so you would want to avoid it anyway.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 22, 2010)

djricekcn said:
			
		

> starfox223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what security is "PCI-DSS" never heard of that before.


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 22, 2010)

https://www.pcisecuritystandards.org/

It's required by the 5 Major Card brands, Visa, MasterCard, JCB, Dinners and I think CUP.  it's not security but "basic" procedures that the merchant to follow, need a finish a test and a vulnurabilty scan (if internet account) to see if they are doing at least the "minimal" things to protect customer data.

just call any of those card brands on their phone number and they can tell you if the place is compliant.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 22, 2010)

djricekcn said:
			
		

> https://www.pcisecuritystandards.org/
> 
> It's required by the 5 Major Card brands, Visa, MasterCard, JCB, Dinners and I think CUP.




thank you for the heads up. So if a site doesn't offer paypal I should look for these security standards?


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 22, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> djricekcn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pretty much, there was another name for PCI by a similar security counsil, but I forgot their name.  It sounds similar though...I think it was PSS or something.  the PCI thing is a world wide thing where VISA/MC/JCB etc works at; i know it's heavily regulated in USA, Canada, China, Taiwan.  Japan is getting there, not sure of Europe.  either way, by having this certificiate, there's at least the the assurance of they are doing the minimal things to protect customer data (doesn't mean it's bullet proof though of course but less likely a goof), which is very important in this time of age.  FYI, if they use PayPal or Apriva (which they don't), you should be safe.  Just make sure you don't send any business transaction as "gift" and always send as "payment" even if you have to pay for the 3% surcharge.  at least  you can get a Chargeback Dispute going through them if something happens.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

Maybe it just hasn't been tested because it just came into being?

'Cause you know if you ask if a site has passed a certification, and it hasn't been tested, then the answer will be no because it has to be tested first.


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Maybe it just hasn't been tested because it just came into being?
> 
> 'Cause you know if you ask if a site has passed a certification, and it hasn't been tested, then the answer will be no because it has to be tested first.




You can get tested and the certificate the very same day, in fact, 10 seconds after you finish the test.  the questions are all either "Yes" or "No" only excluding the scans that are required for an internet account and unless if you own a POS system, but most places don't own a POS system (you usually only see a POS system at a Supermarket or a large chain restaurant)

besides, you would want to become PCI compliant before your business goes live.  Also, just like carfax, you should be able to ask the store directly to "show me the PCI compliance certificate"

and FYI, your store doesn't need to be accepting transaction at the moment to get PCI compliance.  you can do it soon as you open a "legible" merchant account for accepting credit cards.  these guys are accepting credit cards, but not by meaning of opening up a merchant account.  they are getting the card information in full and typing it up directly themselves, which isn't the proper way to accept payment through PCI-DSS, especially for a level 4 merchant.  Level 1 merchant, like Amazon, is a bit different.

when you open up a merchant account, the credit card processors will tel you that you need to get a PCI compliance, especially since there are fees involved if you're not (none of the fees are pocketed go to the processing company, not a penny, so they will tell you because it doesn't benefit them), unless if the salesman is shady or the processing company itself is; which you would not to be dealing your cards with anyway.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 22, 2010)

delta123 said:
			
		

> i do not mind spending the 170AUD on the thing. thats less than two new games in australia. this thing does not really pay for itself but it sort of does at the same time. especailly if you use the free rental system that is EBGames.



Does EB Games in Australia do free rentals for PS3 games?!?!?

I've never heard about this... is it available in every EB Games, or only specific ones?

Are there details on the EB Games website?


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Aug 22, 2010)

ModchipCentral said:
			
		

> PrinceNOOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks will preorder at your site by monday


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 22, 2010)

What I just noticed...

" manager.pkg	10-Aug-2010 07:59 	527K	  "

As seen on: http://psjailbreak.com/downloads/

It has been uploaded since the 10th of August?


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, the .pkg file has been up for a while.


----------



## zant (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com

its a trap. DO NOT BUY FROM THEM. No security certs = a HUGE trap. Reviews before the device is even out? HUGE TRAP. Phony design that looks like every other scam site? HUGE TRAP. Misspelled the actual name of the device i nhe banner? HUGE TRAP. 

cmon guys, its not that hard.


----------



## pitoui (Aug 22, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> delta123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA!!!

NO! They don't do free rentals but they DO have a 7 money day back guarantee. So you could essentially "buy" a new game for say $100 and bring it home, open up the packaging, play it, rip it, burn it etc etc and return it within 7 days of purchase and receive a full refund.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 22, 2010)

pitoui said:
			
		

> raiderscrusade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"buy a new game for say $100"

are games that expensive in Australia?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 22, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com
> 
> its a trap. DO NOT BUY FROM THEM. No security certs = a HUGE trap. Reviews before the device is even out? HUGE TRAP. Phony design that looks like every other scam site? HUGE TRAP. Misspelled the actual name of the device i nhe banner? HUGE TRAP.
> 
> cmon guys, its not that hard.



Thank you zant for the heads up, that website wreaks of scam.


----------



## pitoui (Aug 22, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> pitoui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah most new PS3/XBOX 360 games retail for $120AUD.


----------



## doyama (Aug 22, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> pitoui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New console games are generally in the $90-110 Australian dollar range if purchased in Australia.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 22, 2010)

pitoui said:
			
		

> raiderscrusade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they wont take back an opened game, they only thing they do is exchange it if the original product is defective

your thinking of used games


----------



## pitoui (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> pitoui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've done it many many many times. EB are so dodgy that they sell you a "new" game that has no shrink wrapping on it. How would that work if you returned the game without playing it? How would they know. And yes I have bought a "new" game from EB that didn't have any shrink wrapping/plastic cover.

Edit: Next time you buy a product from EB, read the back of the receipt.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 22, 2010)

any time Ive ever bought a game it always came with factory shrink wrap
it seems they are selling used games claiming they are new


----------



## pitoui (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> any time Ive ever bought a game it always came with factory shrink wrap
> it seems they are selling used games claiming they are new



Exactly my point. I could't really complain as the disc was pretty much spotless. Either way, you have a 7 day money back return on console games... Not sure about PC though, and I don't know if you can return a SE game with used codes as they can't re sell that as new.

They always ask you the reason as to why you are returning the game. My standard response is: My liittle brother/cousin/sister etc didn't like it. Easy as that!

They do make you sign though, also if you paid via eftpos they will need your original credit card/debit card etc to place the money back onto. Although if you paid in cash, you will get cash back. Good stuff.


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> pitoui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EB Games and GAME in Australia allow a 7 day money back guarantee. If you do not like it then you can return it for a FULL refund. With used games you get 14 days to return for a full refund. Well, that is how it works in Australia. HOWEVER, the disc on a NEW game must be returned in mint condition...

You can also hire games from a local video store and there are places around that allow you to hire video games only... Well there might not be any left now BUT Dragons Lair use to be my favourite place many years ago... I would hire all my SNES, NES and 64 games. They sold their business a long time ago and the new owners have also packed up shop and it no longer exists any more. But the point is you can still hire the game if you wish from video stores.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 22, 2010)

Hire? I've never heard anyone use that word like that before.


----------



## redact (Aug 22, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> Hire? I've never heard anyone use that word like that before.
> you've never - in your life heard the word "hire"?
> are you for real?
> QUOTE# engage or hire for work; "They hired two new secretaries in the department"; "How many people has she employed?"
> ...


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Aug 22, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> Hire? I've never heard anyone use that word like that before.


Hire means to rent. You hire a DvD Movie from the Video Store is the same as saying you go to the local video store and RENT and DvD Movie. A perfectly legal thing to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@mircluke - they have heard "hire" before just not in the context I used it... My guess is they would usually use the word "rent"... Or maybe even something else. It is funny how AU and US speak the same language yet can talk a completely different language at the same time. It happens all the time. I deal with our US office all the time.

I was told if you refer to your girlfriend as a "partner" it indicates that you are saying you have a "male" partner not a female.... Well, that is what I was told when I visited the US...


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 22, 2010)

Does anyone know why this is so expensive?  I mean $140 for a USB stick?  It doesn't seem right.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 22, 2010)

Fun_Zephyr said:
			
		

> Yoshimashin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I got it. I am not retarded. I've never heard anyone use "hire" in place of "rent" before.

Us crazy Americans...


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 22, 2010)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why this is so expensive?  I mean $140 for a USB stick?  It doesn't seem right.




Dev team trying to make as much as possible before Sony blocks out the device with a firmware update.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> Sportsmaniac1322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard somewhere that this device makes it possible to block Sony's updates, is that true?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 22, 2010)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> Yoshimashin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that may be possible but the repercussions are not being able to connect to the PSN and in the immediate future play latest games though that can possibly be fixed with PS Jailbreak firmware update.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 22, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Sportsmaniac1322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's the case then I don't really care.  I never use my PS3's online function, that's what my Xbox is for.  PS3 is just for Blu-Rays and single player games, so I'm fine with getting banned from online services


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 22, 2010)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sportsmaniac we havent talked in a while how are you? Yeah I dont care about going online either since I dont play against anyone, heck I dont even know anyone with a PS3 to play against LOL..I am going to purchase an internal hard drive..640 gig since apparently with the 4gig limit getting an external one is out of the question..I Just wonder, if we put games on an internal drive, can we update the games like we do with games off of a disc


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Yoshimashin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also for the people saying shoppsjailbreak is a scam, it's a new site that's coming out, sites run by foreign people usually have less-than-steller support and a lot of typos in the english *(look at the acekard and supercard teams/sites, they're regarded as the best DS flash carts, but can't make a proper english sentence to save their life)*.

I'm going to wait until I see a scam before I call a scam.  Right now it's just your standard site-for-a-single-product run by foreign guys cashing in on a new and hyped product.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Hey Sportsmaniac we havent talked in a while how are you? Yeah I dont care about going online either since I dont play against anyone, heck I dont even know anyone with a PS3 to play against LOL..I am going to purchase an internal hard drive..640 gig since apparently with the 4gig limit getting an external one is out of the question..I Just wonder, if we put games on an internal drive, can we update the games like we do with games off of a disc


I'd think you could, since it just emulates the disk drive (at least from my understanding).  And I also thought it split the files, so most games should work on external.  Of course this is all speculation since none of us have actually tested this thing!


----------



## zant (Aug 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they are supposedly the USA distributor. Any decent person in the USA would know a spec of English and proper design before opening a site for this chip. Even I could design a better site if they were legit. Its just formatted in such as scam-style that its hard not to shout scam at it. The guy claiming to be the admin gave garbage answers as to why the site has testimonials before it even came out. He made 6 posts and never came back.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 22, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> they are supposedly the USA distributor. Any decent person in the USA would know a spec of English and proper design before opening a site for this chip. Even I could design a better site if they were legit. Its just formatted in such as scam-style that its hard not to shout scam at it. The guy claiming to be the admin gave garbage answers as to why the site has testimonials before it even came out. He made 6 posts and never came back.


Scam or not, I wouldn't buy from them anyways.  They're untested and most likely a VERY small distributor, so I'd go with a trusted, well-known site that we know won't rip you off.  They could be perfectly safe and I wouldn't buy from them.  Just go with one of the big sites and you'll be fine.


----------



## antwill (Aug 22, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. It's probably run by some asian guy who knows barely any english.
2. It's hardly new, it was registered in like June before PS Jailbreak, which if you ask me, is even more sketchy.
3. The testimonials are obviously fake as they all mention similar points just in a different use of words, except for the last two that pretty much phrase it exactly the same. They all make sure to mention the USB plug and play is easy, which come on, any lay person is not going to do that in that sort of a manner.
4. There is no actual picture of the product on their site, bar the shitty photoshops from PSjailbreak.com.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> they are supposedly the USA distributor. Any decent person in the USA would know a spec of EnglishYou don't get out much, do you son?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> Even I could design a better site if they were legit. Its just formatted in such as scam-style that its hard not to shout scam at it.The Acekard's site... or better yet, one of the many R4-clone sites, which all look almost exactly alike!  However, they do sell actual IRL R4 clones that actually work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.

Andrew: So, I heard you're making this PS3 jailbreak device?
Bart: Yeah, I've figured it out and am doing a bunch of setup in order to get them made, I'll just call it "ps jailbreak" and it'll be ready in a few months.
Andrew: Oh, so you'll have a factory making them after you finish the design and submit it to them and such?
Bart: Yeah.
Andrew: *goes off to register the domain name ahead of time because you can get a .com for $15*

Or something like that.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 22, 2010)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> zant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I get mine, I am going to get it from modchipcentral.com since that site is legit..My concerns involve the games that dont seem to work..its like playing a guessing game, some games work and some games dont, that is a huge gamble to play for 130 bucks..so I dont know if the issues with the games NOT working, such as having black screens or just not working at all have to deal with the files not being put on the internal drive or is something else going on..if its as simple is the games HAVE to all be put on the internal drive to work fine, I will go out and get me a HUGE internal drive..but if its something more complicated then that I want to know beforehand so I dont cough up 130 bucks which turns into a huge waste of money


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2010)

wait for a compatibility list to be made than


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder how much the distributors pay per USB....


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 22, 2010)

According to an unofficial FAQ,

Certain games like FIFA 10 do NOT work.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 22, 2010)

Aman27deep said:
			
		

> According to an unofficial FAQ,
> 
> Certain games like FIFA 10 do NOT work.



I read this in a previous post in this thread, too.

I'm gutted, hopefully FIFA 11 will work, though.


----------



## antwill (Aug 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I just hope you're not one of those crazy tin hats that think Sony made it


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 22, 2010)

Aman27deep said:
			
		

> According to an unofficial FAQ,
> 
> Certain games like FIFA 10 do NOT work.



Yeah the most important question is WHY do some of these games not work..once we know the reason we can better understand if this thing is worth getting, especially for 130 bucks


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 22, 2010)

Before the temp goes down again...heres a graphic showing the file structure of a real ripped game with PS Jailbreak


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> When I get mine, I am going to get it from modchipcentral.com since that site is legit..My concerns involve the games that dont seem to work..its like playing a guessing game, some games work and some games dont, that is a huge gamble to play for 130 bucks..so I dont know if the issues with the games NOT working, such as having black screens or just not working at all have to deal with the files not being put on the internal drive or is something else going on..if its as simple is the games HAVE to all be put on the internal drive to work fine, I will go out and get me a HUGE internal drive..but if its something more complicated then that I want to know beforehand so I dont cough up 130 bucks which turns into a huge waste of money


They said all 150 games they tested worked.  Whether or not that means on an internal or external hdd I don't know.  That's one of the many questions I want answered before I go out and buy this.  Like I said before, this is untested, and we won't know a lot of details until it finally hits the market.  Hopefully GBAtemp can get their hands on a review sample...


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 22, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Before the temp goes down again...heres a graphic showing the file structure of a real ripped game with PS Jailbreak



What is the full size of the complete package of that ripped game?


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 22, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Which games are compatible?
> According to the official site all games work. Here is a list that have been tested and confirmed working or not:
> 
> WORKING:
> ...



Link


----------



## golden (Aug 22, 2010)

God damnit I was trying to see how long I could not post in this thread. Can't last any longer. 

So the freaking holy grail for the ps3 has finally arrived? 

Why is it that there isn't an actual solid real picture of this thing after 1000+ replies on this thread?????? Or did I indeed miss it in the 1000+ posts? Someone help me out. Thanks.


----------



## connor_walsh (Aug 22, 2010)

Theres a pic that shows the insides of it.

edit here

From PS3Hacks


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 22, 2010)

One more here : 

http://www.ps3news.com/modules/image_uploa...w=500&h=400


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 22, 2010)

If you go to the main page of GBAtemp and click on the link in the news section, there's all these pictures here plus about 5 videos on the thing.  I'm hoping this isn't a short-lived hack that gets patched tomorrow.  The PS3 is the only system in my collection that I have no more control over than the developer intended.  I'm hoping this will change that!


----------



## golden (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh thanks guys. I see I missed those shots


----------



## OzModChips (Aug 22, 2010)

Little big planet, game of the year edition does not work either


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 22, 2010)

can compatibility be fixed or is this a dumping/reading issue?

as in is it the dongles fault or maybe something went wrong in the dumping process. I guess it hard to tell at this pt though i suppose.


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 22, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> Little big planet, game of the year edition does not work either



Hmm did you test it yourself?


----------



## OzModChips (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes i tried it myself - we are the ones that broke the ps3 news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you back it up on external it says "please insert disc"

if you back it up internal, it freezes

The developers say its not to do with the dongle, the hardware does it stuff
its either that the backup manager has a small bug. Or possibly that the game just needs to be "patched". 

Here is a folder structure of uncharted 2
http://imgur.com/hKQCP.gif

are here is a list of games that need to be on an internal drive to work - http://www.ozmodchipsfaq.com/wiki/index.ph...to_Internal_HDD


----------



## antwill (Aug 22, 2010)

Aman27deep said:
			
		

> OzModChips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does that even matter, it's not like someone is going to lie about a game working or not, what would they have to gain?


----------



## petspaps (Aug 22, 2010)

Get a list going. Keep control of it, cause cbf searching 70 pages


----------



## Fluto (Aug 22, 2010)

can't u just make one?


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 22, 2010)

Can we have a list or something how big certain popular PS3 games are?



			
				antwill said:
			
		

> Aman27deep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It harms to ask eh?


----------



## jonxs (Aug 22, 2010)

Can games that have been ripped to a USB drive be played on a different PS3 with PS Jailbreak ?


----------



## delta123 (Aug 22, 2010)

pitoui said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to work at eb games until i accidently gave a customer a $130 discount on a 120gig ps3. the store gave out 7 day return on every game. including pc. we just send the pc back as defectives because we know that the cd key has been used.


----------



## antwill (Aug 22, 2010)

jonxs said:
			
		

> Can games that have been ripped to a USB drive be played on a different PS3 with PS Jailbreak ?


Yes considering people have been downloading the rips already and confirmed this.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2010)

lol i just had a look on usenet there's already like shitload of games to download their all iso dunno if you can use them with this though. they were added almost a year ago


----------



## antwill (Aug 22, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> lol i just had a look on usenet there's already like shitload of games to download their all iso dunno if you can use them with this though. they were added almost a year ago


What you mean you can't open up the ISO and extract the contents?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2010)

dunno haven't tried they were ripped with a different program way b4 jailbreak was made.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 22, 2010)

This game is on usenet

Viking_PS3_PS-Jailbreak


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2010)

no these were uploaded ages b4 JB was made gta4 is 1 of them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 22, 2010)

PS3 games have always been uploaded, just not in masses. People figured the PS3 is gonna be cracked one day or another and they don't want a massive flood of people on the scene uploading games or people crying over the lack of PS3 games online.

It's probably easier to just download smaller games and rent or borrow larger games. 10-ish GB PS3 games aren't a big problem but when you get to the Final Fantasy XIII's and the Metal Gear Solid 4's of the library you won't want to bother with downloading that much data.


----------



## Zeroneo (Aug 22, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> no these were uploaded ages b4 JB was made gta4 is 1 of them.


The Viking one wasn't. That ones was ripped with the Backup Manager and then uploaded. I guess that the game is for testing if games ripped by the Manager will work on other PS3s with the PS Jailbreak.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2010)

someone should test if the ones uploaded b4 JB work


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> And before anybody mentions "paypal", shoptemp.com doesn't use it.



You've done a lot of flaming there, i'm sure you could have done it all in one post instead of double posting. I imagine Zant is now chargrilled.

So, ShopTemp doesn't accept PayPal eh?






What's that then? Do they need to make the PayPal logo larger for you?


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL the jailbreak was posted on the EU PS forums and was promptly removed, dam naive mods and fanboys.


----------



## connor_walsh (Aug 22, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> Here is a folder structure of uncharted 2
> http://imgur.com/hKQCP.gif


I think  trophy hacks are going to be easy to do now


----------



## ThatOtherPerson (Aug 22, 2010)

Is it actually possible yet for people to develop homebrew with this? It makes the claim that its possible and I see no reason why that wont be true in the future but as far as I can tell there isn't any kind of homebrew SDK available yet.

$150 for piracy doesn't really seem worth it to me especially considering how much bandwidth would be needed to download games or how much money would still need to be spent on renting games to rip them myself. I might as well buy a 360, mod it, use it for cross platform stuff and just buy legit retail versions of PS3 exclusive

But I would definitely consider getting it for homebrew. I've been happily writing Wii homebrew games for a while now and I would love to be able to do the same with my PS3.


----------



## connor_walsh (Aug 22, 2010)

do as other people say and rent and rip games or borrow your mates games rip them and download smaller games that are around 8-12GB


----------



## darkbillie (Aug 22, 2010)

i wonder how long it takes for sony to ''secure'' the games like they did on the PSP... and lets just hope the USB thingy will work on later firmware's and again not like the psp be like 1 firmware behind so you cant enter the PSN store...kinda wondering if its safe to use ..i mean if you play online games with that thing and withouth being banned...guess time will tell


----------



## antwill (Aug 22, 2010)

ThatOtherPerson said:
			
		

> Is it actually possible yet for people to develop homebrew with this? It makes the claim that its possible and I see no reason why that wont be true in the future but as far as I can tell there isn't any kind of homebrew SDK available yet.
> 
> $150 for piracy doesn't really seem worth it to me especially considering how much bandwidth would be needed to download games or how much money would still need to be spent on renting games to rip them myself. I might as well buy a 360, mod it, use it for cross platform stuff and just buy legit retail versions of PS3 exclusive
> 
> But I would definitely consider getting it for homebrew. I've been happily writing Wii homebrew games for a while now and I would love to be able to do the same with my PS3.


They had homebrew before with Other OS just no one cared about the crap that was developed.


----------



## tolana (Aug 22, 2010)

Just wanna notify all that is a new video from Modsupply.com showing Gameplay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwiupGxCQGI


----------



## ThatOtherPerson (Aug 22, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> ThatOtherPerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although I admittedly never actually tried it (I had incorrectly assumed that I would be able to do it at a later point in time lol) its my understanding that the available OSes all took ages to start up and where just weak experience even once you got them running.

The system was nurfed under OtherOS. You where restricted access to certain hardware. You had to do it all in Linux and I think its safe to say that the available distros probably had a more significant overhead then the XMB and whatever else is usually running in the background (assuming that stuff will still be functional in the hopefully utopian homebrew future) which contributed to the weakened experience.

As stupid as it sounds I think its also worth mentioning that spending cash and waiting for a USB dongle to arrive in the mail is in a lot of ways a lower barrier of entry then needing to backup your data, partition the hard drive, install an OS and then move your save files and other junk back onto your PS3. Plus its a barrier that more people will be willing to deal with if its going to enable piracy at the same time.

If homebrew development becomes possible with this and installing and running that homebrew is as easy to do as it is on Wii then I think the PS3 homebrew scene could easily become as lively and get as much attention as homebrew does on other platforms.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder how long until Another Century Episode R is online to download.


----------



## doyama (Aug 22, 2010)

t_jay17 said:
			
		

> I wonder how long until Another Century Episode R is online to download.



Oooh that's be awesome!


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 22, 2010)

It looks like this device still has a lot of issues to be resolved before it can be released to the public. I am sure not buying something that will only work for a few games and the rest dont work..that would be a total waste of money..They have to make sure that all of the games work before they release anything or else there are going to be a lot of really pissed off people who spent a lot of money for something that doesnt work. The games that are saved on an internal drive(Which is what I am planning on buying) they dont open at all, something is wrong..I dont mind if the release is delayed just fix whatever the problem is


----------



## Hasney (Aug 22, 2010)

For those desperate to build their own, as a starting point, the dongle uses an Atmel ATMEGA 32U4 microcontroller. Good luck (lol)


----------



## Zeroneo (Aug 22, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> It looks like this device still has a lot of issues to be resolved before it can be released to the public. I am sure not buying something that will only work for a few games and the rest dont work..that would be a total waste of money..They have to make sure that all of the games work before they release anything or else there are going to be a lot of really pissed off people who spent a lot of money for something that doesnt work. *The games that are saved on an internal drive(Which is what I am planning on buying) they dont open at all*, something is wrong..I dont mind if the release is delayed just fix whatever the problem is



What are you talking about? You can read games from both an external and an internal drive. The only problem is that you can't read games that have flies bigger than 4gb in a external one.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 22, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that is why I have to get an internal one..otherwise the 4 gig files will not read..am I understanding this right


----------



## Hasney (Aug 22, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> It looks like this device still has a lot of issues to be resolved before it can be released to the public. I am sure not buying something that will only work for a few games and the rest dont work..that would be a total waste of money..They have to make sure that all of the games work before they release anything or else there are going to be a lot of really pissed off people who spent a lot of money for something that doesnt work. The games that are saved on an internal drive(Which is what I am planning on buying) they dont open at all, something is wrong..I dont mind if the release is delayed just fix whatever the problem is



Anyone who knows anything know these solutions aren't perfect on first release.

They don't have to make sure anything. I'm sure they'll be thinking of pissed off people all the way to the bank.

I'm pretty sure that once cloned, the community will support the updating of the dongle software as much as they can just like the Acekard and I'm sure there will be official support for a time.


----------



## girugamarc (Aug 22, 2010)

And the chances of being permabanned are...?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 22, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> And the chances of being permabanned are...?



Anywhere from 0-100%

Seriously...how would anyone know this?


----------



## Justin121994 (Aug 22, 2010)

@girugamar..Yeah... They'll prob blacklist psn id's...Don't matter to people who don't use online anyway.


----------



## Hasney (Aug 22, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> And the chances of being permabanned are...?



From PSN? No-one knows but I'd probably say high, either with Sony actually banning people or artificially by "fixing" the dongle with a new firmware.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 22, 2010)

I found this



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A nice little twitter update from Mathieulh has arrived and it looks like progress towards having a workable copy of the PSjailbreak dongle is accelerating rapidly. "The exact chip for the psjailbreak dongle has been identified, looks like dumping it will be easy.".


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok stupid question..but since I am going to be purchasing an internal drive, I went on Sony's web site and installed the latest 3.41 firmware that is on their site(I had read that they fixed an issue regarding the upgradable drives not working) so I just want to make sure that the firmware that I installed will NOT affect the jailbreak at all..someone posted on the psx-scene about how Sony can patch firmware without you knowing it which got me nervous


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 22, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Ok stupid question..but since I am going to be purchasing an internal drive, I went on Sony's web site and installed the latest 3.41 firmware that is on their site(I had read that they fixed an issue regarding the upgradable drives not working) so I just want to make sure that the firmware that I installed will NOT affect the jailbreak at all..someone posted on the psx-scene about how Sony can patch firmware without you knowing it which got me nervous



Did you not read anything? Its optimized for 3.41. Do not update past that.


----------



## girugamarc (Aug 22, 2010)

It works on the newest firmware.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 22, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I know that..but I was reading how Sony made a fix after the original 3.41 update to fix some issue with upgrading internal hard drives so I did it last night..now it says on my PS3 that I Have NO updates


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 22, 2010)

Modchipcentral wrote me an email(Since I have been asking some questions about their jailbreak) and they wrote me back telling me that Madden NFL 2011 works


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> You've done a lot of flaming there, i'm sure you could have done it all in one post instead of double posting. I imagine Zant is now chargrilled.That damn quote block limit always gets in my way so I split things after a few quotes by habit on this forum now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The games that don't work could be fixed with an update to the backup program.
The DSTwo shipped at a separate time than it's firmware, after all.




And for those of you complaining about external harddrives not working with NTFS, just get an internal one!  The PS3 will accept any laptop (2.5") SATA harddrive, which is what's in most external drives in the first place so it'll actually be cheaper.  And it frees up a uSB port, too...


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 22, 2010)

madden 11 works , that is good,


----------



## Hasney (Aug 22, 2010)

Some guy on NeoGAF claims to know how the Sony jig works. According to him, all Sony have to do to block this is change the keys in the official USB for devs, modify the boot sequence in the next firmware and they're done.

Take it with a grain of salt, but if true, this easily blocked out if you care about updating.

For those of us who don't care, the ability to run unsigned code will probably allow patched games in the future when newer fw's happen, but that's just more speculation.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 22, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> Some guy on NeoGAF claims to know how the Sony jig works. According to him, all Sony have to do to block this is change the keys in the official USB for devs, modify the boot sequence in the next firmware and they're done.
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt, but if true, this easily blocked out if you care about updating.
> 
> For those of us who don't care, the ability to run unsigned code will probably allow patched games in the future when newer fw's happen, but that's just more speculation.



Good points sir, but do you think sony will let this jailbreak circulate for a while before making a new update? Is the prospect of selling more systems because of this device a positive thing for sony or do they care more about protecting the 3rd party dev interests?


----------



## Hasney (Aug 22, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Hasney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not particularly. If it came out that they did that on purpose, their licensed developers would string them up.

However, it may take a while since Sony will have to get it right if they're modifying the boot in any way. They would be foolish to rush that out buggy.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 22, 2010)

u may wanna check this out http://www.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/int/news/-/new...nology-11035928
plus it claims as Hasney said, the fix will be soon but unless someone updates


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> For those of us who don't care, the ability to run unsigned code will probably allow patched games in the future when newer fw's happen, but that's just more speculation.Thing is this runs the games unpacked, so they can be patched pretty easily since it runs unsigned code already, no CFW needed.
> 
> QUOTE(Hasney @ Aug 22 2010, 03:41 PM) However, it may take a while since Sony will have to get it right if they're modifying the boot in any way. They would be foolish to rush that out buggy.


Yeah, not even Sony would risk that.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> u may wanna check this out http://www.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/int/news/-/new...nology-11035928
> plus it claims as Hasney said, the fix will be soon but unless someone updates


Oddly, that article also claims that geohot's exploit made Sony remove OtherOS (even though Sony removed it with the Slim multiple months before geohot's announcement) and that it was never released, even though it's right here.

Somebody there doesn't quite have all their facts straight, which seems odd to me coming from BBC, but not odd considering it's in the ralm of game systems, where nobody ever had any of their goddamned info straight.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just wont update my PS3..no biggie..in fact I will turn off the wireless on my PS3 so that it cant update no matter what


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 22, 2010)

hey if you guys want psn codes for free go here      http://www.psncodegenerator.com/?i=779323
its the only legit site ive seem for psn codes


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 22, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> u may wanna check this out http://www.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/int/news/-/new...nology-11035928
> plus it claims as Hasney said, the fix will be soon but unless someone updates



LOL it's on BBC news aswell XD they are wrong, they say the device lets you run homebrew (homemade) and pirate games, WRONG, there is no homebrew for it yet and the games come from backups from your own game collection, god knows how they think that is piracy but you know what the media are like, they take things way out of proportion.


----------



## Hasney (Aug 22, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically speaking, the backup loader is homebrew.

And of course it allows piracy. Even if you couldn't download games, renting and ripping games would also be piracy. It was a fairly balanced article, even if one or two points were inaccurate.


----------



## superrob (Aug 22, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> u may wanna check this out http://www.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/int/news/-/new...nology-11035928
> plus it claims as Hasney said, the fix will be soon but unless someone updates


Lol they failed

_Earlier this year, a US hacker who gained notoriety for unlocking Apple's iPhone as a teenager, George Hotz, claimed to have cracked the console.

Following his initial announcement, Sony released an update for the console disabling a function that allowed gamers to install a version of Linux on their machines, thought to have been exploited by Mr Hotz.

Many saw it as a pre-emptive strike to guard against games piracy.

*Mr Hotz has never released the exploit* and has said publicly that he has given up his work on the console._


Uhm.. never released it? HE DID! http://www.psx-scene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63534


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> Technically speaking, the backup loader is homebrew.
> 
> And of course it allows piracy. Even if you couldn't download games, renting and ripping games would also be piracy. It was a fairly balanced article, even if one or two points were inaccurate.


And with a couple people having actual dev PS3 units, there has to exist homebrew.  Just, it hasn't been spread since until this product normal PS3 users couldn't run it.


----------



## Hasney (Aug 22, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mathieulh:
> 'Well it looks like psjailbreak is likely based on reverse and exploit rather than on a leak, we still wont be sure without one though'



http://twitter.com/Mathieulh

Interesting if true. If it is an exploitable hole in the PS3 software, it's easier for them to patch. But, as we've seen with the PSP, there's usually more than one hole.

Does mean that Sony's private jig key hasn't been leaked, though.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.psncodegenerator.com/?i=779323


----------



## doyama (Aug 22, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which probably means we'll see a firmware update very soon. All they need to do is do a revocation on the key in the 3.41 firmware and release it as 3.42. Minimal testing required so they could probably get it out in a month. The main issue will be whether the Christmas rush of games will include this updated firmware as mandatory, and whether games that require this future update will run even if the dongle disables the firmware check.


----------



## Hasney (Aug 22, 2010)

True, but there will probably be either a generic patcher or individual game patches for games that require a newer firmware check. Initially anyway, they'll no doubt encrypt executables further down the line to try and make it harder for pirates, kind of how they did with PSP games.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> True, but there will probably be either a generic patcher or individual game patches for games that require a newer firmware check. Initially anyway, they'll no doubt encrypt executables further down the line to try and make it harder for pirates, kind of how they did with PSP games.


If you mean 6.20, wasn't that because the games requiring 6.20 actually used a function that didn't exist in the earlier firmwares?  Thus the promethus PRX and firmware, adding in the function that was needed.


----------



## Hasney (Aug 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Hasney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was essentially what 6.00 introduced, the decryption of encrypted binaries. It still had to support unencrypted binaries for older games though so it could just be decrypted in software before the firmware touched it.

I think 6.20 added a check for games that required 6.20 to make sure they were encrypted before booting, which is where Prometheus had to come in.

I could be wrong, this is all from memory.


----------



## Xellos2099 (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, from what I read, with the usb dongle, you can rip the game to the ps3 hdd, but doesn't it also require you to have the actual disc in the drive for the bd image to load?


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 22, 2010)

here are the clones










heheheheh...
www.x3jailbreak.com


----------



## Hasney (Aug 22, 2010)

Xellos2099 said:
			
		

> OK, from what I read, with the usb dongle, you can rip the game to the ps3 hdd, but doesn't it also require you to have the actual disc in the drive for the bd image to load?



You have to have a game in, but it can be any game. You don't have to have the game you want to play in the drive.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't think Sony will ban consoles, I think they'll do the same with what they do on PSP. Just not allow users on PSN. If they detect users using the jiggy, then no PSN sign in. If you take it out, you're on.

Would surely make a little more sense rather than copying MS's console bans.


----------



## Xellos2099 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> Xellos2099 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess it is a good for rpg since rpg usually don't require psn or update to play.  But at the price of $150, going to need a lot of good rpg to justify the price.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> That was essentially what 6.00 introduced, the decryption of encrypted binaries. It still had to support unencrypted binaries for older games though so it could just be decrypted in software before the firmware touched it.
> 
> I think 6.20 added a check for games that required 6.20 to make sure they were encrypted before booting, which is where Prometheus had to come in.
> 
> ...


The PCB in their screenshot is not nearly the size of the shell they're using...


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 22, 2010)

Hmmz, i wonder if we better wait for the clones and see what the difference is (and most important, how much cheaper the will be and how good the will work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 22, 2010)

Someone should port pcsx2 to ps3 but ya know not really port it just use source code from it.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 22, 2010)

definitely waiting on the clones, at least for the prices to go down. so far the prices i've seen is ridiculous.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, if it wasn't for Nintendo's awesome E3, including the 3DS, and the billions of amazing games coming out for that and the Wii and the REGULAR DS, I would have bought this without any second thoughts.

Now, I don't see myself getting one for maybe 7-8 months.


----------



## Fluto (Aug 22, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Well, if it wasn't for Nintendo's awesome E3, including the 3DS, and the billions of amazing games coming out for that and the Wii and the REGULAR DS, I would have bought this without any second thoughts.
> 
> Now, I don't see myself getting one for maybe 7-8 months.



WHAT ARE YOU THINKING ABOUT MAN KNOCK OUT OF IT

ill buy 3ds first and see if the prices goes down


----------



## ARISMENDY_64 (Aug 23, 2010)

Warning :

-do NOT contact or buy PS Jailbreak from http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com

its a Fake site 

the Real one is http://psjailbreak.com/


-Do Not download or install any files related to psjailbreak not confirmed by psjailbreak owner it contains viruses, Trojan, etc.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 23, 2010)

ARISMENDY_64 said:
			
		

> Warning :
> 
> -do NOT contact or buy PS Jailbreak from http://www.shoppsjailbreak.com
> 
> ...



psjailbreak is the company making the device, shopsjailbreak is their listed USA-based distributor.

You know, like how you go to Wal*Mart and buy food made by Chef Boyardee.

Except these have similar names because the shop site is offering mainly one product.


----------



## BlackVivi (Aug 23, 2010)

Whats funny is that there are 3 versions of 3.41. I personally think all 3 versions will be compatible with the jailbreak though, the newest version is over 3 weeks old.

http://www.eurasia.nu/wiki/index.php/Ps3OsRels


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 23, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ARISMENDY_64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's even been said in this thread numerous time, just because it says it on that distributors page doesn't make it legit. It just means that they have ordered 500+ units.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got this from pshax


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 23, 2010)

i read that they only get on the official distributors if they buy over 500 units.
yeah, they are really going to buy all of those for a scam site, wasting all that money, silly them.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 23, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> i read that they only get on the official distributors if they buy over 500 units.
> yeah, they are really going to buy all of those for a scam site, wasting all that money, silly them.



Considering this site's registrar is linked to more than a few scam sites, $42K Might just be sitting between their couch cushions with how many people they ripped off already.


----------



## C175R (Aug 23, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> i read that they only get on the official distributors if they buy over 500 units.
> yeah, they are really going to buy all of those for a scam site, wasting all that money, silly them.


if thats a scam site, then thats not wasting money.
its knowing how to scam.
first they will start selling the original 500 that they bought and people will start saying
"Hey, this site has an official one that works!"
but after the 500, they will start selling the fake ones. and people will buy ti since there will be around 500 reviews saying it works.
scam success! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just saying thoi. since im not sure if that site is scam or not.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 23, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats also possible.


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 23, 2010)

they may not be a scam site, but they def. do not take the payments the proper way and it's very unsafe.


----------



## Tom191 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, this is another great thing about this "PS Jailbreak" and other USB Dongles, it can also be used by non-licensed PS3 repair shops.

For instance, I just bought my first PS3 on craigslist and it had firmware 3.01. I tried updating via mass storage device (USB thumb drive) to 3.15 and now it is stuck in an update loop giving the error of "8002f14e". But if I did have this dongle then I could possibly start my new/(used) ps3 possibly without it directly trying to update again and possibly try to update via a different firmware version number.

I will wait for the clones to come out, but I have a good feeling that this will help many difference un-official repair shops.

But what the hell do I know, this is my first PS3.

EDIT: I should also add that when I bought this PS3, it would not read any disc whether it was a game disc, Blu-ray, or dvd. I heard that there was issues with the 3.0 firmware that cut off some blu-ray drives and the 3.01 firmware fixed it, but this still was not fixed so I figured I might as well update to to 3.15 and see if that fixes the bugs.

Either way, I am now stuck in an update loop. Hopefully I can send it to sony for them to fix even though it's out of warranty. I won't mention that the drive wasn't working before, I'll just hope that they will be willing to fix it because it was their software's fault (I'll YELL at them if them dont want to fix it for free) and hopefully they send me a refurb that does have a working drive.

If anyone has any better input on what I should do (I dont want to thread jack this), but either send me a PM or reply here if you feel that this might be relevant to what the PS Jailbreak might be able to help fixing.

Thank you all.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 23, 2010)

I just hope that this allows for homebrew developers to make all sorts of programs and apps.


----------



## Justin121994 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ummm.. Hope wii devs move over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Or cross-platform homebrew xD.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah get all those great programs and apps and homemade games on the homebrew channel it would be great to get a ps3 channel like that or something.


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 23, 2010)

As for "Madden 11" working or not, barely anyone outside the US cares


----------



## Justin121994 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd want TT to make a homebrew channel for ps3.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
They'd probably make a sic gui. 
I doubt they are, maybe if they got interested,strictly for homebrew of course.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 23, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> It's even been said in this thread numerous time, just because it says it on that distributors page doesn't make it legit. It just means that they have ordered 500+ units.He was regarding it as a scam site because of the similar URL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this allows for homebrew as it sets the PS3 to run unsigned code.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 23, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> I'd want TT to make a homebrew channel for ps3..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That would be so great if he made one.


----------



## Justin121994 (Aug 23, 2010)

@t_jay17:I think it's they.. not him


----------



## redact (Aug 23, 2010)

bushing is marcan and tmbinc and all other so called "hackers"

he is all and knows all


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 23, 2010)

I hope they make one It would be great and really appreciated.


----------



## Justin121994 (Aug 23, 2010)

heard on ps3news bushing is working on reversing the psjailbreak... o.o yay.
Maybe ps3homebrew channel wasn't so far fetched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2010)

all i need now is a snes, megadrive, n64, gba and a proper psx emulator and i'm SOLD


----------



## jonxs (Aug 23, 2010)

Woke up far too early and had a thought, this is for the techies out there, do you think that once the ps jailbreak is dumped it would be possible to create a ps jailbreak app for the iPhone? Ie plug your iPhone into ps3 start the app ect?
Just a thought


----------



## antwill (Aug 23, 2010)

jonxs said:
			
		

> Woke up far too early and had a thought, this is for the techies out there, do you think that once the ps jailbreak is dumped it would be possible to create a ps jailbreak app for the iPhone? Ie plug your iPhone into ps3 start the app ect?
> Just a thought


Why not just download the playstation 3 app then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are they going to dump something that isn't a USB storage device?


----------



## jonxs (Aug 23, 2010)

What I mean is when they get the code off the ps jailbreak chip, create an application that could be downloaded through cydia and run on an iPhone, connect your iPhone to the ps3 USB port ie mimiking the dongle,


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 23, 2010)

jonxs said:
			
		

> What I mean is when they get the code off the ps jailbreak chip, create an application that could be downloaded through cydia and run on an iPhone, connect your iPhone to the ps3 USB port ie mimiking the dongle,


you need more sleep.


----------



## golden (Aug 23, 2010)

jonxs said:
			
		

> What I mean is when they get the code off the ps jailbreak chip, create an application that could be downloaded through cydia and run on an iPhone, connect your iPhone to the ps3 USB port ie mimiking the dongle,


OR......they can just make it so you can dump it on a $3 USB drive instead. Who in their right mind wants to make it into an iphone app after all the work of reverse engineering it? wtf


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 23, 2010)

Holy shit that's pretty cool!

Did they test MGS4?


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 23, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Holy shit that's pretty cool!
> 
> Did they test MGS4?



mgs4 works, long as you'r enot using the external fat32 drive since there's a file (or more) that's over 4gigs.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, this thing's getting a lot of popularity on GBAtemp.

I can't wait until I get one in my hands!


----------



## jonxs (Aug 23, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> jonxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^


----------



## Hasney (Aug 23, 2010)

golden said:
			
		

> jonxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except that the original hardware isn't a $3 USB stick and it's likely that the MCU isn't just there for copy protection. It's probably required to do it's thing.

If you want to make your own, I'm betting you'll need to get that Alcatel MCU, program it and then solder it to a chipset with a USB controller. They may already do USB sticks with the MCU there ready for programming, but it's not something I've personally heard.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 23, 2010)

I want one now! (when they become cheaper)


----------



## redact (Aug 23, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> I want one now! (when they become cheaper)


like, say, $20-$40?


----------



## antwill (Aug 23, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> I want one now! (when they become cheaper)


Except you're contradicting yourself there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You're best off waiting anyway who knows what might come along for cheaper prices.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2010)

i wonder if sony have called a manhunt yet to try and track down whoever leaked their SDK


----------



## Thoob (Aug 23, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I didn't preorder one then!


----------



## ComplicatioN (Aug 23, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, that was quick.
Question is, Do they work?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2010)

link doesnt work


----------



## Thoob (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's a working link.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 23, 2010)

EDIT: Thoob beat me to it...

I wonder if this clone works, because for $20-40 I'll get one if it DOES work.

And by working, I want it to work with the exact PS Jailbreak software, so if the manufacturer abandons it, it may still have life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 23, 2010)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like Bushing is working on a cheaper (or if possible free) method of doing this as well.  It looks like they're having pretty good success at the moment.  What I'm going to do is wait a few weeks after this is released, being careful not to update my PS3, and see if they can figure out a cheaper option.  I really think these should only cost $5-10 to make, so selling them for $140 is outrageous.  That way if I wait, I can instead use that money to upgrade to a bigger hard drive!


----------



## pubert09 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> ComplicatioN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that motion, sir!


----------



## ComplicatioN (Aug 23, 2010)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> ComplicatioN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart. Didn't think of that


----------



## MMX (Aug 23, 2010)

I like the modchip so far, maybe some people find a way to flash a custom firmware on it like with the PSP.
then you don't have to eject asap when starting, and don't have to reset for every game.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 23, 2010)

Feel sorry for everyone who pre ordered and already paid for the 120$ one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Patience is a damn virtue, there is probably even bound to better ones coming soon, just gotta wait.


----------



## Fluto (Aug 23, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Feel sorry for everyone who pre ordered and already paid for the 120$ one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol EPIC FAIL hhahaha *crys


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2010)

hahaha yep patience grasshopper!


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 23, 2010)

i found it quite ironic how the PS jailbreak team even warned about cheap Chinese knockoffs

well you guys knocked off sony and somehow got their SDK, i think its jsut as fair for others to knock off your products i suppose

fact lies in one thing, 100+$ price tag on something that is essentially "stolen" is just a damn scam.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2010)

all hacks should be free anyway like the wii!


----------



## Fluto (Aug 23, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> all hacks should be free anyway like the wii!



this is true i have a ton of unused usb's most sizes 125 mb 1g 2g 4g 8g XD


----------



## Tom191 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, did anyone pay close attention to the pics of the unwrapped PS Jailbreak? The soldering job on those things looks like it was done by a five year old. It looks horrible. Globs of solder everywhere with cold solder joints. The PS Jailbreaks are not made in an all machine factory. Quite frankly, they are probably built by young Chinese children in sweat shops. Really take a moment to examine the pics, it's kinda sad.

As someone else said, why worry about clones when this PS Jailbreak is just a clone of what sony officially uses in their repair centers. So by that means, everything available to consumers is a clone. I'd rather by a clone of a clone. There can not be any difference between the "real" PS Jailbreak and a clone of it as long as it starts the PS3 in debug mode. It either works or doesn't. There is not middle ground or it "kinda working". If it does not start the PS3 in debug mode then it is faulty. It can not start it in half debug mode or anything. So I do not see why anyone would not want a clone (which is a clone of a clone of the original in the sony repair facility). There is no other function to this device. It is strictly for starting the PS3 in debug/dev mode. It does not do a single thing else. It's quite freaking simple.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 23, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn right. sad thing is, if it was just a little cheaper, I would have. Guess that's what they get for being greedy.


----------



## Fluto (Aug 23, 2010)

ill just wait to see wat sony does


----------



## superrob (Aug 23, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> ill just wait to see wat sony does


95% chance they will just permanently remove the debug part of the firmware or change the way to get into it.


----------



## Fluto (Aug 23, 2010)

i dont understand how though they just can't delete the use of usb ports can they?
maybe they will just make the name backup manager not able to install


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but here it is:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> While we are all up and excited about PSJailbreak (PSjb), there might be a risk on playing with PSjb on PSN. According to SKFUand RichDevX, the Backup manager game ID (LAUN-12345) could be logged/recorded by Sony when logged into PSN (when online). This would obviously allow Sony to see who would be using the illegal PSjb/clone and we could very well see ban waves similar to the Xbox 360. Sony does currently ban PSN/consoles that results in the 8002A227 error code.
> 
> 
> As people start getting their PSjb in the next few week, we highly advise that you do not log into PSN while using the backup manager, which means no playing online.
> ...


----------



## Fluto (Aug 23, 2010)

how can you get banned in the first place?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2010)

no shit that you can't use psn and you will be able to be banned with this pretty much if you want to use JB than kiss online goodbye 4eva!


----------



## Fluto (Aug 23, 2010)

well then i wont buy it if i cant go on cod7


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 23, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> how can you get banned in the first place?


By swearing on PSN and cheating or using lag switches.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 23, 2010)

Tom191 said:
			
		

> Well, did anyone pay close attention to the pics of the unwrapped PS Jailbreak? The soldering job on those things looks like it was done by a five year old. It looks horrible. Globs of solder everywhere with cold solder joints. The PS Jailbreaks are not made in an all machine factory. Quite frankly, they are probably built by young Chinese children in sweat shops. Really take a moment to examine the pics, it's kinda sad.
> I wouldn't pay too much attention to this because from my understanding the pictures you're referring to were just test units.  They're not even in their real case or anything, so chances are they _were_ soldered by someone inexperienced.  I'm sure that the real units were made at a factory somewhere (I hope so, anyways!)
> 
> 
> ...


This shouldn't surprise anyone.  Microsoft can detect when the disk drive is modded, so in comparison it should be extremely easy for Sony to detect a program installed on their system running games off the hard drive!  Of course you could also make the argument that Nintendo can't detect anything, but Sony isn't Nintendo, and with the history of PSP hacking I wouldn't be at all surprised that they put in some extra safeguards.  We've said it with the 360 for years; the moment you modify your console you risk getting banned.  That goes for the PS3 just as much as it does for the 360.


----------



## Fluto (Aug 23, 2010)

interesting


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 23, 2010)

Apparently, when you start a game, the game ID is sent to PSN in order to update your online status (which game you're playing), thus Sony could record the ID of the Backup Manager and ban you for using it.

Personally, I think this is a good thing to avoid cheaters online. The cheaters could really ruin the experience of other players.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2010)

MrDiesel said:
			
		

> The cheaters could really ruin the experience of other players.


like some other console i know


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 23, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> MrDiesel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose you're referring to the Wii?


----------



## maxim380 (Aug 23, 2010)

So, is it allready confirmed that you can install .pkg files from PSN games? And DLC?
Whould be great to install battlefield 1943 for free


----------



## tiite (Aug 23, 2010)

Tough choice. No online and PS Jailbreak or Online Alone. I'm sticking with online to play cod 7


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2010)

MrDiesel said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 23, 2010)

maxim380 said:
			
		

> So, is it allready confirmed that you can install .pkg files from PSN games? And DLC?
> Whould be great to install battlefield 1943 for free



I think if you install an illegal copy of a paid PSN game and it is not found in your purchase history they could ban you as well.


----------



## lolzed (Aug 23, 2010)

Wonder how this would turn out.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 23, 2010)

MrDiesel said:
			
		

> maxim380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really? what about me who got lotsa PSN games with some of them came from other account that usually not on my account.. will i get ban too?


----------



## antwill (Aug 23, 2010)

MrDiesel said:
			
		

> maxim380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL What do you mean "could"? Of course you would get banned, hell who knows what else would happen.


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 23, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> LOL What do you mean "could"? Of course you would get banned, hell who knows what else would happen.



I said "could", 'cause I wasn't sure, you know


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 23, 2010)

I dunno if this has been asked, but do PSN games work too?


----------



## Hasney (Aug 23, 2010)

Aman27deep said:
			
		

> I dunno if this has been asked, but do PSN games work too?


No reports yet, but seeing as it has a .pkg installer and can run unsigned code, shouldn't be too long I would suspect.

May be a couple of hurdles that delay it though.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 23, 2010)

The thing is, why pay 140$ for this. A method for making your own device with a blank usb stick is obviously possible and coming.


----------



## Hasney (Aug 23, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> The thing is, why pay 140$ for this. A method for making your own device with a blank usb stick is obviously possible and coming.



What has made you believe this is possible with a standard blank USB stick?


----------



## Taik (Aug 23, 2010)

Everyone's saying internal drive is better because it can play games with files over 4 GB but is there a way to copy a game from an external HDD to the internal ?



Come on we all know only 5% of the people using this will dump from Blurays


----------



## Hasney (Aug 23, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> Everyone's saying internal drive is better because it can play games with files over 4 GB but is there a way to copy a game from an external HDD to the internal ?
> 
> 
> 
> Come on we all know only 5% of the people using this will dump from Blurays



Not at the moment. The current backup loader only copies from blu-rays and mounts games from Internal or External HD's.

It would require someone to code some software to allow that to happen, although the loader would still only support FAT32 at that point so the 4gb file limit on the drive would still be an issue.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 23, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> Come on we all know only 5% of the people using this will dump from Blurays


Actually right now, 100% of people will be dumping from blurays. That is the only way it can be done at the present time.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 23, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Taik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a few releases floating around usenet that are compatible with PSJailbreak, you don't necessarily need to dump the games yourself, but it supports the cause etc, you know.


----------



## antwill (Aug 23, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> Taik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you missed the discussion where people have confirmed downloading games that have been ripped with the backup loader as working?


----------



## Hasney (Aug 23, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Hasney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right, but he's asking to copy games from an external hard drive to the internal hard drive, which is currently not possible in the software.

This isn't to do with downloading rips from the net and throwing them on an external HD.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 23, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because that's what the thing is. Just a normal USB stick with some software on it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2010)

i'm sure it's something more complicated than that but we'll see


----------



## Fluto (Aug 23, 2010)

the usb i different to others like a usb bluetooth dongle is different to a normal usb


----------



## Hasney (Aug 23, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Hasney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's using an Atmel ATMEGA 32U4 MCU, basically a mini-processor. You can learn more about it here: http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/7766S.pdf

The USB device is doing more than just storing data.


----------



## SPH73 (Aug 23, 2010)

If Sony doesn't do something to stop this device they can pretty much kiss their developer support goodbye. The same thing happened to PSP and the developers abandoned ship. The system was kept on life support by homebrew, metal gear and monster hunter.

Now the same thing is happening to the PS3, only its much worse this time because PS3 development costs are much higher than they are on other consoles and PC. (For two reasons, difficulty of making PS3 games and cost of the Bluray format.)

Its PSP all over again. Fuck it, this is the PS3 Apocalypse!!!

APOCALYPS3 NAO!


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 23, 2010)

Would it not be easy to change the title ID of the PSjb to a game? That way, it would be PSN safe.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> If Sony doesn't do something to stop this device they can pretty much kiss their developer support goodbye. The same thing happened to PSP and the developers abandoned ship. The system was kept on life support by homebrew, metal gear and monster hunter.
> 
> Now the same thing is happening to the PS3, only its much worse this time because PS3 development costs are much higher than they are on other consoles and PC. (For two reasons, difficulty of making PS3 games and cost of the Bluray format.)
> 
> ...


this gen is nearly over anyway we'll pirate the fuck out of the ps3 and they can release their next console


----------



## Hasney (Aug 23, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Would it not be easy to change the title ID of the PSjb to a game? That way, it would be PSN safe.
> 
> While I wouldn't put it past Sony to be that dumb on the software side of things, there surely must be other checks in place.
> 
> ...



There is a massive difference here though. The PSP never had a massive install base outside of Japan. Even in Japan, it wasn't until Monster Hunter that things really picked up.

When you look at it, thinking that most developers have enviroments set-up now that makes dual-coding for the 360 and PS3 pretty simple and most PS3 exclusives are published by Sony themselves, even if this device became widespread, I wouldn't think that developers would abandon ship.


----------



## redact (Aug 23, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Would it not be easy to change the title ID of the PSjb to a game? That way, it would be PSN safe.


that's what i was thinking but i guess it must need that title id to boot


----------



## antwill (Aug 23, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah because 2012 is so close, that's such a great reason to steal games...


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 23, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would really be super-genius, i hope someone does it perfectly


----------



## doyama (Aug 23, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i wonder if sony have called a manhunt yet to try and track down whoever leaked their SDK



Most likely the dongle they clones was from a dev and has a unique key attached to it. So they're probably revoking the sdk and giving that dev a good fine or two as well.


----------



## doyama (Aug 23, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> i dont understand how though they just can't delete the use of usb ports can they?
> maybe they will just make the name backup manager not able to install



Considering that you have to charge your controllers via USB, and that the Playstation Eye uses USB, that's not really a viable option.


----------



## Cocytean (Aug 23, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone was planning to do the same as others have done with the 360. Namely, have 2 consoles - 1 for modding, and 1 for legit games. If so, is there a way to transfer trophies unlocked from the modded console to the unmodded one like you can on the 360? There it's just a case of copying over your profile to a USB, and sticking it in the other console. Profiles don't transfer that way on the PS3, and trophies need to be synced with the server. I'm guessing that the Backup Manager will be able to be logged by Sony once the user eventually goes online, and then the console banned, much like Microsoft did with those who modded their 360s. Any thoughts?


----------



## doyama (Aug 23, 2010)

Cocytean said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone was planning to do the same as others have done with the 360. Namely, have 2 consoles - 1 for modding, and 1 for legit games. If so, is there a way to transfer trophies unlocked from the modded console to the unmodded one like you can on the 360? There it's just a case of copying over your profile to a USB, and sticking it in the other console. Profiles don't transfer that way on the PS3, and trophies need to be synced with the server. I'm guessing that the Backup Manager will be able to be logged by Sony once the user eventually goes online, and then the console banned, much like Microsoft did with those who modded their 360s. Any thoughts?



Trophies already sync between consoles


----------



## Hasney (Aug 23, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> Cocytean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right, but it syncs using PSN. He's asking if there would be a solution to transfer his PSN Account between consoles without taking the modified console online.


----------



## Cocytean (Aug 23, 2010)

That's exactly it, Hasney. I'm guessing not - the only way would be to go online with the modded console and let trophies sync. Dangerous, no?


----------



## Hasney (Aug 23, 2010)

From what I'm reading around (not related to the mod), if you have an offline account and you do a backup, the trophies you've earnt do not backup with it. The only way to sync your trophies in that instance is to take it online and sync it.

That's not to say it won't be possible in the future, but right now, it looks like you won't be able to move trophies from an offline account to an online one like you can with the 360.


----------



## rizzod (Aug 23, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrjwaqZfjIY




... we wont see another gen for at least another 5 years.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 23, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still, it doesn't mean making one out of a normal usb device is impossible. Beside, this is the first hack and first hacks always suck. A lot more of them will follow. It just take one hack for the others to follow and come out. A USB stick can do exactly those things, so it's very possible to make this from a standard one. Watch and see, once tons of people have the hack, they will mess up with it and do that and even more.

Beside, why pay 140$ for something they stole from Sony in the first place? Not only are they thieves, they take people's money out of it. Also, jailbreak should be free, asking people to pay for this is simply unacceptable. It's only a softmod, it's not even a real mod.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 23, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they want the Playstation Move to work then they better sit down and watch because PM uses the Playstation Eye XD


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Not only are they thieves, they take people's money out of it. Also, jailbreak should be free, asking people to pay for this is simply unacceptable. It's only a softmod, it's not even a real mod.








 exactly and all softmods should remain FREE


----------



## doyama (Aug 23, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Hasney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the currently available information, that would be like saying because you've seen a cell phone you should be able to make calls while outside with your home rotary phone. There's nothing about the hack or the hardware itself at this time, that would indicate that simply throwing in a generic usb device would do anything.


----------



## doyama (Aug 23, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if this technically qualifies as a softmod. My impressions from the video are that you have to activate the debug mode everytime you want to play your backups. Thus the dongle isn't just a temporary boot strap to get unsigned code onto the console after which you're home free. It's just a hardware mod that doesn't require you to open up the device. Am I incorrect in this assessment?


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 23, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. It's a softmod through and through, but a temporary one. Temporary, of course, in the sense that it must be applied every time the PS3 is powered on.

EDIT: No, I take that back. I think it's a hybrid. A hardmod because you're using additional hardware regardless of opening the PS3. However, a softmod because said hardmod uses some special software to modify the PS3 on boot to run unsigned code.


----------



## Hasney (Aug 23, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, from what I've gathered from some of the more technical people in the community, the first stage runs like Sony's hardware jig and the the second stage is a software exploit. Piecing together various data sources, it allegedly goes something like this.

1. PS3 is told to look at USB ports for infomation using the power-eject button sequence

2. USB dongle does a handshake using code run via the MCU (the hardware part)

3. The PS3 expects an authorisation key from the USB device

4. The mod uses some type of exploit to fool the PS3 into thinking that it's sent an auth key.

All in all, I don't think this particular exploit will be able to run on an everyday USB stick. I'd _love_ to be wrong or have another exploit found that can get the same type of effect. All I'm saying is, don't hold your breath. If you're wanting this, I'd probably go with a cheaper clone like the Jailbreak x3 if that turns out to be legit.

I'm interested in the technical side and have looked at prices of the specific chip needed. Shame I can only find bulk prices! But they're available at around $4-5 USD if bought in bulk.


----------



## petspaps (Aug 23, 2010)

Yer you right on you edit. I think. As the mod doesn't function when the hardwares out. But how temporary is the softmod and what will be the long term effects of it?


----------



## Hasney (Aug 23, 2010)

petspaps said:
			
		

> Yer you right on you edit. I think. As the mod doesn't function when the hardwares out. But how temporary is the softmod and what will be the long term effects of it?



I believe Skyline means temporary as in it's gone when you turn the console off again and have to re-run the process. Long-term effects are unknown until someones been running it for the long-term


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 23, 2010)

petspaps said:
			
		

> Yer you right on you edit. I think. As the mod doesn't function when the hardwares out. But how temporary is the softmod and what will be the long term effects of it?


It would be temporary because it no longer works when you turn off your PS3. However, I don't know if it remains in effect if you use the power button or PS button on your controller. I think it means it's in effect until you unplug your console or use the switch on the fat models. I highly doubt there would be any negative effects period, short-term or long-term.


----------



## doyama (Aug 23, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess it's a matter of semantics. For me the demarcation line is whether getting to your desired 'state' on a consistent basis, it absolutely require dedicated hardware. On the one side, the Pandora battery is a 'softmod'. While you do need a physical device, the battery,it is only used as a bootstrap to get to your desired state at which point you no longer need it. Stuff like the PS3Jailbreak and NDS flashcarts, to me are just over that demarcation line into hard mod, since again you need the physical hardware to get to your desired state. 

Maybe at the end of the day it really is just semantics


----------



## Hasney (Aug 23, 2010)

Mathieulh on Twitter reckons that to get to the required state to run unsigned code, you have to set recovery flag to 1. This could leave the console in the unsigned state permanantly, but the jig resets it back to 0 (retail mode) after it's done it's thing, meaning it goes back to behaving like normal.

If true, not sure if there would be a technical reason to do this, or if it was done to make sure someone can't just borrow the dongle and do it once.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 23, 2010)

Maybe for protected PSN usage?


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 23, 2010)

they could add an option to retain debug mode or return to retail mode


----------



## Taik (Aug 23, 2010)

They used this so that people don't just buy 1 for a group of 10 people and share it.

Thus they need to buy one for each of them meaning 1200 bucks instead of 120.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 23, 2010)

So these clone versions would probably enable that option in theirs.


----------



## Tom191 (Aug 23, 2010)

I was looking around a website for someone to repair my PS3 for me when I came across this...
http://www.vgcrepairs.biz/zen_store/index....products_id=465

This site is based in the US and has a good reputation, and they will be selling the PSJailbreak. I figured a few of you might like to know where to find one in the US.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 23, 2010)

That is someone that I have done business with in the past and is trustworthy.


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 23, 2010)

Haha, it's already sold out according to this site:

Dutch:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> De PS Jailbreak verkoopt blijkbaar zo goed, dat hij nu al uitverkocht is. Maar hoelang zal Sony wachten voordat ze er iets aan gaan doen?
> 
> De PS Jailbreak is volgens de makers een USB stick die de PlayStation 3 in debug-modus zet, waardoor het mogelijk word om illegale games te spelen. Deze stick is dan ook nu al uitverkocht. Zo te zien is er veel interesse in deze hack, alhoewel er een prijskaartje aanhangt van ongeveer €150,-. Op een van de vele websites die deze illegale USB stick verkoopt, word het volgende gemeld:
> “We are sorry to say that we are currently not accepting sales online for the PS Jailbreak as we are currently out of stock”
> ...


----------



## Hasney (Aug 23, 2010)

lol @ nobody has tested the hack yet. It's in enough reputable hands right now.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 23, 2010)

Tom191 said:
			
		

> I was looking around a website for someone to repair my PS3 for me when I came across this...
> http://www.vgcrepairs.biz/zen_store/index....products_id=465
> 
> This site is based in the US and has a good reputation, and they will be selling the PSJailbreak. I figured a few of you might like to know where to find one in the US.



Thanks for the link I'll check into their reputation.


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 23, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> lol @ nobody has tested the hack yet. It's in enough reputable hands right now.



Yeah, I thought the same. There was another article (at the same site) which said that the stick has no "USB drivers" and that a program was released which first copies files to an USB stick and then "jailbreaks" the PS3 and installs a trojan horse to your PS3's internal HDD after installing the files with your PS3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is bullshit. 





If you ask me this site doesn't really know what it's talking about 'cause it's the program itself which contains a trojan horse for your PC and not the PS3


----------



## SPH73 (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't wait for this thing to get cloned. I hope people sell their knockoffs for $5. These people behind this hack are a bunch of greedy shit heads, and they deserve to be ripped off. Like someone said before, this shit should be free.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 23, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> I can't wait for this thing to get cloned. I hope people sell their knockoffs for $5. These people behind this hack are a bunch of greedy shit heads, and they deserve to be ripped off. Like someone said before, this shit should be free.



Cheaper yes, free not so much, there is a cost behind manufacturing these "dongles" or whatever you want to call them, now does that cost merit the $150 price tag? I don't think so, also $5 bucks for clones, ah probably $50 will be the average price for clones.


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 23, 2010)

I thought the x3jailbreak (which isn't confirmed legit yet) would sell for $20-$40


----------



## SPH73 (Aug 23, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forgive my ignorance but isn't this just a file pre-loaded onto a cheap USB memory stick?

You can easily get memory sticks for less than $5. .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just saying...


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 23, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO!

There's a chip inside that's loaded with a microprocessor, if you go back a few pages you can see exactly what processor it is inside that it's using.

@MrDiesel As far as I know no prices have gone up anywhere yet, isn't that price just rumour and speculation? Though I wouldn't be at all surprised if that would be the price.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 23, 2010)

MrDiesel said:
			
		

> I thought the x3jailbreak (which isn't confirmed legit yet) would sell for $20-$40



PSX-Scene seems to think that it's fake.


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 23, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> MrDiesel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, it is fake:
http://sony.nyleveia.com/2010/08/23/consid...jailbreak-dont/


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 24, 2010)

A shame if it is indeed fake the cheaper alternative for the frugal or broke students was a good idea.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 24, 2010)

Crap I don't want to pay over $100 for a flashdrive!


----------



## Rydian (Aug 24, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Crap I don't want to pay over $100 for a flashdrive!


It's NOT a flash drive.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 24, 2010)

Now it seems that there is another one called ps3key .


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 24, 2010)

t_jay17 said:
			
		

> Now it seems that there is another one called ps3key .


All they want is your e-mail address so they can spam the fuck out of it


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 24, 2010)

it seems everyone is trying to cash in now


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 24, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> it seems everyone is trying to cash in now


Which is a good thing.  Without competition, the PSJailbreak will always be $150, which is a huge ripoff.  Like I've said before, these can't cost much to make, so selling them for $20 or so seems more than fair.  You'll never get these for free, though, so you can put that out of your head.  It's the same reason flashcarts aren't free; they costs money to make.  These aren't normal USB sticks, like a lot of you think they are, so they have to be specially made, meaning you'll always have to pay.  I'm waiting for a good, cheap clone that functions just as well as PSjailbreak.  Even with all the fakes coming out right now, soon enough there will be something legit that'll cost way less.  I won't be buying one until that happens.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 24, 2010)

their prob selling them that high so they can make enough $ to pay off sony when they finally sue them


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 24, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> their prob selling them that high so they can make enough $ to pay off sony when they finally sue them


Lol
but really how long till we get other people cracking some stuff perhaps ill wait for someone to find an exploit with one of these devices instead of all that waiting for clones mess


----------



## Rydian (Aug 24, 2010)

x3Jailbreak or whatever, somebody examined the board they posted a picture of and found it's just a normal flash drive, so the picture they posted of it is fake...


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 24, 2010)

Given that they mention that this only works for ps3 games, it leads me to believe that basically it's just that someone figured out a way to take a regular ps3 and run it in debug mode, which already allows running of unsigned code.

This doesn't really benefit me persay, because I'd want something that would also let me play backup PS1 and PS2 games too (I have a BC model), so i can finally retire my chipped PS2. At least, that is what it sounds like to me.

If this thing does indeed allow me to play my burned PS1/2 games as well as PS3 games, sign me the hell up.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 24, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> Given that they mention that this only works for ps3 games, it leads me to believe that basically it's just that someone figured out a way to take a regular ps3 and run it in debug mode, which already allows running of unsigned code.
> 
> This doesn't really benefit me persay, because I'd want something that would also let me play backup PS1 and PS2 games too (I have a BC model), so i can finally retire my chipped PS2. At least, that is what it sounds like to me.
> 
> If this thing does indeed allow me to play my burned PS1/2 games as well as PS3 games, sign me the hell up.


Since this has effectively opened the PS3 up to homebrew, PS1 will almost certainly happen eventually, whether or not that means playing games off burned disks or just ISO files I don't know.  PS2 is a little more of a challenge, so I wouldn't get your hopes up for that.  Sony removed it from the newer PS3's, and they made it sound like they took out the hardware needed to do it (correct me if I'm wrong.)  This isn't saying it can't be done, just that *if* it'll be done it'll take awhile...


----------



## pubert09 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> codezer0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can emulate a ps2 on a pc, I don't see why it can't be done on a ps3.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 24, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> Given that they mention that this only works for ps3 games, it leads me to believe that basically it's just that someone figured out a way to take a regular ps3 and run it in debug mode, which already allows running of unsigned code.Yes, that is exactly how it works...
> People have already posted screenshots of what the PS3 shows in dev mode with the dongle inserted.
> 
> QUOTE(pubert09 @ Aug 24 2010, 12:20 AM) If you can emulate a ps2 on a pc, I don't see why it can't be done on a ps3.


Emulation of the PS2 on a PC requires higher specs than the PS3 has, and even then it's not perfect... many games fail to run at all, and most run less-than-perfect on anything but the higher-end systems.

Yes yes, the PS3 was supposed to have this amazing cell processor with many cores... *but that was almost four years ago*, and more cores don't directly help with emulation speed in the first place.

Nevermind the fact that a program has to be multi-threaded at it's core, and programming for the cell processor is said to be a chore, adding more workload to the already-hard task of porting a high-spec emulator to a different architecture and raising it's thread usage.


----------



## maxim380 (Aug 24, 2010)

BlackAce83 said:
			
		

> t_jay17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don´t think so. I typed in my e-mail adress, and it says its invalid


----------



## Hasney (Aug 24, 2010)

maxim380 said:
			
		

> BlackAce83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't mean they haven't captured it. Probably comes up as invalid so you try another one that they can harvest.


----------



## maxim380 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> maxim380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy that it was just my gmail account that i never use


----------



## Gagarin (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok. Is there a compatibility list? I mean ps3 exclusives like Killzone and heavy rain.


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> Since this has effectively opened the PS3 up to homebrew, PS1 will almost certainly happen eventually, whether or not that means playing games off burned disks or just ISO files I don't know.  PS2 is a little more of a challenge, so I wouldn't get your hopes up for that.  Sony removed it from the newer PS3's, and they made it sound like they took out the hardware needed to do it (correct me if I'm wrong.)  This isn't saying it can't be done, just that *if* it'll be done it'll take awhile...


I'm not exactly talking about emulating a PS2 on a new PS3.

I have a ps3 model with BC. I just want to be able to play my burned copies of PS1 and PS2 games, on my PS3 (too). As it currently is, this PS3Jailbreak doesn't fulfill what I would need from a ps3 "modchip". Ideally without having to swap discs like that initial bit to bypass the bluray drive's ability to sense when a disc was ejected or not.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 24, 2010)

If you put the game on the hdd do you still need to do the installation for the game?


----------



## Hasney (Aug 24, 2010)

t_jay17 said:
			
		

> If you put the game on the hdd do you still need to do the installation for the game?



It's emulating the blu-ray, so yes.


----------



## rizzod (Aug 24, 2010)

i wonder how big these games are exactly.. like if a certain file is over 4gb and can't run on an external, how big is the game uncharted?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> t_jay17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please don't answer questions if you have no idea of what you are talking about.

No one that has the dongle in their hands has actually answered this question yet, so how the hell do you know?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 24, 2010)

rizzod said:
			
		

> i wonder how big these games are exactly.. like if a certain file is over 4gb and can't run on an external, how big is the game uncharted?




Well, a lot of games like uncharted are larger than 4 Gigs(as an ISO). The backup method of the PS Jailbreak involves copying over the entire file structure, file by file, so that if just one file is over 4 Gigs, then an external HDD dump cannot continue.


----------



## Hasney (Aug 24, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Hasney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it behaves in exactly the same way the dev kit emulator does (which I have used) in that it emulates the BD-ROM and the game appears in place of the BD-ROM inserted.

Not only that, but the game data you have ripped from the blu-ray will still have calls to the location of the installed files, which when not detected, will have to be installed as per the original game. These are sometimes in compressed install packages so worst case-scenario, if the jailbreak somehow tells the emulated blu-ray to look within it's own files, the load will fail.

I will PayPal you one English pound for the inconvinience of ignoring my post if it turns out to not be the case.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 24, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> No one that has the dongle in their hands has actually answered this question yet, so how the hell do you know?People posted screenshots in this thread (I think from ozmodchips, but maybe another site) of how the PS3 works with the dongle in, and it did show the BD emulator and such.
> 
> QUOTE(rizzod @ Aug 24 2010, 11:59 AM) i wonder how big these games are exactly.. like if a certain file is over 4gb and can't run on an external, how big is the game uncharted?


http://www.ozmodchipsfaq.com/wiki/index.ph...to_Internal_HDD
That says one of uncharted 2's files is over 4 gigs, so that needs to be on an internal.

Remember, unlike other systems the PS3's harddrive is user-swappable with any SATA laptop (2.5") drive, you can get a 500GB 7200RPM drive for $70 on newegg.


----------



## ModchipCentral (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone have some games they'd like us to test that haven't been tested yet?


----------



## snake32493 (Aug 24, 2010)

Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition.


----------



## Finishoff (Aug 24, 2010)

ModchipCentral said:
			
		

> Anyone have some games they'd like us to test that haven't been tested yet?



Mainly PS3 exclusive games & FF13. Ingame footage where the actual gameplay would be nice. Instead of just loading up the title screen.


----------



## maxim380 (Aug 24, 2010)

snake32493 said:
			
		

> Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition.



Same here. I have F3, but I dont want to buy all the DLC because i dont have a creditcard, and my parents find it to expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So the GOTY edition would be great


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 24, 2010)

ModchipCentral said:
			
		

> Anyone have some games they'd like us to test that haven't been tested yet?


Do a game with mandatory install.


----------



## Quincy (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmm

Would it be possible to run "pirates" with this?

(I am receiving a review sample of the x3Jailbreak soon so I want to test every bit out of it)


----------



## maxim380 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quincy said:
			
		

> Hmm
> 
> Would it be possible to run "pirates" with this?
> 
> (I am receiving a review sample of the x3Jailbreak soon so I want to test every bit out of it)



How did you get one of those? I want one to


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 24, 2010)

Quincy said:
			
		

> Hmm
> 
> Would it be possible to run "pirates" with this?
> 
> (I am receiving a review sample of the x3Jailbreak soon so I want to test every bit out of it)




psx-scene has confirmed that x3Jailbreak to be fake.

Who gave you  a sample?


----------



## Quincy (Aug 24, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Quincy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the team itself..


btw can you post the article?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 24, 2010)

Quincy said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure here it is

source


----------



## Quincy (Aug 24, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Quincy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is not 100% confirmed yet. Let's await the 1st reviews online and my test unit.


----------



## Da Mafia (Aug 24, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Quincy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't actually confim it as fake.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (I am receiving a review sample of the x3Jailbreak soon so I want to test every bit out of it)


they may be sending you a normal usb stick


----------



## Quincy (Aug 24, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why I am planning to jerk it into my pc 1st to see what happens before I make the 30 min drive to my mate with a PS3 lol


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> maxim380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I put in two gmail addresses that I don't use - and yes, they both said it was invalid. Whatever you do, DO NOT enter your good email addresses in it!!

@ Quincy: Good plan, let us know how things go!!


----------



## Quincy (Aug 24, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> Hasney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ghehe I will. 1st thing I will do is make a picture(or more lol) of it if it ever does arive

edit: Off to bed, will react again tomorrow, hell maybe its in tomorrow but I doubt that.


----------



## Hasney (Aug 24, 2010)

Elotrolado is reporting from it's tests that game updates don't work at all on backed up games. If they're already on the system, the game won't boot.

Any games that were buggy before the first patch are going to be a bitch now. Hopefully that can be worked around in the future.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 24, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> Elotrolado is reporting from it's tests that game updates don't work at all on backed up games. If they're already on the system, the game won't boot.
> 
> Any games that were buggy before the first patch are going to be a bitch now. Hopefully that can be worked around in the future.



That's fine, just don't update the game..Not everyone has wireless connection for their PS3 so not everyone can update games, when it asks to update the game can we just press NO and continue backing up the game?


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 25, 2010)

I dont understand why games come out unfinished where you constantly need to update them.


----------



## lazor (Aug 25, 2010)

t_jay17 said:
			
		

> I dont understand how game development works


fixed


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 25, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> Elotrolado is reporting from it's tests that game updates don't work at all on backed up games. If they're already on the system, the game won't boot.
> 
> Any games that were buggy before the first patch are going to be a bitch now. Hopefully that can be worked around in the future.




that could be a good thing or a bad thing, if cheats do happen on the ps3 i want the device to disable updates so for me it's a good thing, however some games don't work unless you update the game so it could be a bad thing.


----------



## doyama (Aug 25, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Hasney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. This could be a way for publishers to thwart the device even if Sony doesn't release a firmware update. Release the game utterly broken and require an online update. That way you can't use the usb dongle to play the game even if it's offline. Not sure how viable that is in reality, but it's certainly a path publishers could take to protect their games.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 25, 2010)

has any reliable source tested PS Jailbreak on firmwares besides 3.41?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 25, 2010)

Digital by now that question has been answered and yes it works.


----------



## Goofy Time (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think I'm going to buy the device (it seems pretty expensive and basic as is) but I was wondering how exactly is the compatibility for the device and the games that get installed to the HDD?

I assume all games that read from the disc AND the HDD are incompatible through the Backup Manager?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 25, 2010)

so, would it be okay to grab the 3.41 update from the official sony site? 
It wouldn't make sense for alterations to be made to the firmware, right?


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 25, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> so, would it be okay to grab the 3.41 update from the official sony site?
> It wouldn't make sense for alterations to be made to the firmware, right?




Yeah it should be ok to get it.


----------



## doyama (Aug 25, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> so, would it be okay to grab the 3.41 update from the official sony site?
> It wouldn't make sense for alterations to be made to the firmware, right?



From what I've read the current device is optimized for 3.41. so IF you're interested in updating then doing so now is probably the best bet.


----------



## ARISMENDY_64 (Aug 25, 2010)

Christopher8827 said:
			
		

> Aww... Those online cheaters better not get even near the ps3. I don't play on the ps3 to have hackers and cheaters like the Wii on online.


i do that all the time


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd think someone should be able to find a workaround for the update problem.  It doesn't seem like it would be too hard to fix, although I'm saying this blindly.  If they cant fix it, though, that's pretty much a deal breaker.  Some games come really glitchy where updates are needed, and if I can't get the updates then I'll just stick to buying retail...


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 25, 2010)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> I'd think someone should be able to find a workaround for the update problem.  It doesn't seem like it would be too hard to fix, although I'm saying this blindly.  If they cant fix it, though, that's pretty much a deal breaker.  Some games come really glitchy where updates are needed, and if I can't get the updates then I'll just stick to buying retail...



Yeah the update issue will be a problem..but not everyones PS3 has access to the Internet so how do those people snatch an update..Some games require an update but I know that when I download Wii games and even XBOX 360 games they probably have updates on them but I remove the ones for the Wii and for the XBOX who knows, I dont have XBOX live anymore anyway so Im not even sure if those have updates. I dont really mind if I cant get updates but it would depend if the game required one in order to play it properly or not..but considering not everyone has wireless access in order to download updates, I doubt Sony does it..I think the worst thing they do is ban people from the PSN network, just like Microsoft did with XBOX Live..not a huge tragedy


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 25, 2010)

There were no updates for PS2 games (Just Cause 1 needed one, phew what a buggy game), yet many of them were plain brilliant, and most games the games nowdays usually do not require patches and all, but still they release the patches to make it look like they're still "supporting" the Title.


----------



## OSW (Aug 25, 2010)

I wonder if they can just remove/replace update files from the game dump? or perhaps the game dump has to be unmodified to run? hemm


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 25, 2010)

If wonder if uninstalling, putting the real disk in, updating, then re-installing would work?  Kind of a pain in the ass if it does, but I'd be willing to do that if it means I get the update.


----------



## antwill (Aug 25, 2010)

So you can't play games that require title updates? Or you can but you have to remove all the updates for the games from the HDD first? If it's the former, LittleBigPlanet will be a pain in the ass.


----------



## 23qwerty (Aug 25, 2010)

ARISMENDY_64 said:
			
		

> Christopher8827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously. Fuck you.


----------



## squall23 (Aug 25, 2010)

ModchipCentral said:
			
		

> Anyone have some games they'd like us to test that haven't been tested yet?


How about ACE R?  That's what I'm most interested in right now.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 25, 2010)

What I was wondering is can I put in a retail game into the PS3, and back the game up but not install any update that it might ask to install..we can always just press NO and not install the update


----------



## Hasney (Aug 25, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> So you can't play games that require title updates? Or you can but you have to remove all the updates for the games from the HDD first? If it's the former, LittleBigPlanet will be a pain in the ass.



From what I've read on that site (which has been Google translated, so something may be lost), the games work fine, but any updates have to be uninstalled prior to booting from the HD or it won't load and you have to decline any updates from PSN, which will disconnect you from PSN.

The games work, but only on he original state they were released in.

I wonder if any of the compatablity list tests had updates installed for non-working games... That would be interesting now we know this about updates.


----------



## Quincy (Aug 25, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget that this device is still on its 1st rev. As soon as new versions start rolling in, either by updates or by new hardware revs, it could be added. Just like M33 in the beginning, and iXtreme, and ofcourse, Backup Loader 0.1 for the Wii.


----------



## alucardmw (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello!! The device play games download from web?? Sorry but 94 pages are too much to read for search something about... =/


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 25, 2010)

Quincy said:
			
		

> Hasney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So let me see if I understand..I put in a backup game into the ps3, it downloads some update, then I remove the update from my hard drive then I can go ahead and back up the game? Do updates only pop up when your online because I dont plan on going online with my jailbreak


----------



## antwill (Aug 25, 2010)

alucardmw said:
			
		

> Hello!! The device play games download from web?? Sorry but 94 pages are too much to read for search something about... =/


Yes, people have been uploading releases ripped from the backup manager and they have been confirmed that they work.


----------



## Hasney (Aug 25, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Quincy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The update only appears when you start the game and even if you are online, you can decline the update and all that will happen is that you're disconnected from PSN.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 25, 2010)

just don't update.....ever again


----------



## mark.m.moran (Aug 25, 2010)

Can't wait to see reviews of the actual USB dongle. Will GBATemp do a review I wonder?


----------



## lolzed (Aug 25, 2010)

mark.m.moran said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see reviews of the actual USB dongle. Will GBATemp do a review I wonder?


yes they will,its on the front page


----------



## mark.m.moran (Aug 25, 2010)

Cheers lolzed, can you post the link? I can't find it on the front page :-(


----------



## DBlaze (Aug 25, 2010)

mark.m.moran said:
			
		

> Cheers lolzed, can you post the link? I can't find it on the front page :-(


right here


----------



## mark.m.moran (Aug 25, 2010)

Cheers dude!


----------



## Quincy (Aug 25, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Quincy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks lol I wanted to ask that for when my x3 arives =P


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 25, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> alucardmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Since they are confirmed working..so we can play ISO games on the PS3..so I can take these games that are being uploaded and put them on an external drive and play them??


----------



## doyama (Aug 25, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I've read the loader cannot use ISO files. You have to dump the contents of the ISO onto the hard drive.


----------



## kratosonds (Aug 25, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would like to know whether should i use the copy game once i got PSJB on the PS3 ??
I just saw a video saying that putting an original game blah blah blah... and doing backup blah blah blah ...
so is that mean , i need to have a original game or not ??
thank you


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 25, 2010)

So I am going to order this internal drive today for the PS3

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16822136568

Or this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16822148527

Which one is better to go with..both are the same price

Please let me know before ordering if this one is Ok for the PS3..I have firmware 3.41 and I have heard about the issues with upgrading hard drives but according to Sony that issue was resolved but I just want to be sure before ordering..the last thing I need is a bricked PS3..i want to get the hard drive now so that when the jailbreak comes out I will be ready to go


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll wait for a clone or to see if they can update it past a few Sony updates. They can **** right off at that price if they can't bypass new updates.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 25, 2010)

I read that the Western Digital scorpio drives are slow..should I just go with the Seagate Momentus drive that I posted above?? I want to get the right drive


----------



## doyama (Aug 25, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> So I am going to order this internal drive today for the PS3
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16822136568
> 
> ...



You're probably jumping the gun a bit on buying a new hard drive. Especially considering there's not much known about the mod and any limitations. Some tests of the PS3 seem to indicate that 5400 vs 7200 vs SSD doesn't yield huge benefits in terms of speed when using the PS3 normally. It's a bit hard to translate that to the jailbreak, but it could be that the hard drive interface itself is somehow limited. Thus you won't see too much of the 'slowness' that normally exhibits itself in high performing PC systems. 

That said the jailbreak is a unique situation, so previous data might not be valid in this situation. Again we can only really speculate as to any performance issues.

Which drive you go with might end up being personal preference.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 25, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\Since the jailbreak is legit and I dont plan on going online ever with the PS3 or using the PSN Network I am gonna get it, I just found this drive on newegg..what do you think of this one and its actually cheaper then the other two I posted

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...2-204-_-Product

I figured I'd get the drive now, and when the jailbreak is released, either the clone or the real one doesnt matter, I would be ready for it


----------



## doyama (Aug 25, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> \Since the jailbreak is legit and I dont plan on going online ever with the PS3 or using the PSN Network I am gonna get it, I just found this drive on newegg..what do you think of this one and its actually cheaper then the other two I posted
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...2-204-_-Product
> 
> I figured I'd get the drive now, and when the jailbreak is released, either the clone or the real one doesnt matter, I would be ready for it



To be honest, these days almost any manufacturer of hard drives is pretty much ok. Quality ebbs and flows but I think the days of "DeathStars" and the like are a thing of the past. From my readings on the PS3 hard drive performances in general, you'll be more limited by the apparently crappy PS3 hard drive interface, more than the hard drive itself. Since quality is pretty much flat across the board, and you're not using it for a high I/O performance application, I'd go with whatever is cheaper.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 25, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So in your opinion, Samsung is just fine to go with..I just dont want it dying after a few months..I Read some of the reviews, most are excellent in regards to the PS3 but one person said how it died in 1 month after using it so I wasnt sure which is better to go with..I had read that Western Digital drives are MUCH slower in the PS3 so I wont be getting that one so its between seagate and samsung


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 25, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> I think the days of "DeathStars" and the like are a thing of the past.


seagate suffered a huge failure of 7200.11 drives last year


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 25, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I wont be getting seagate then..what do you recommend? Samsung? And the issue Sony was having with 3.41 where it was bricking PS3's that had hard drive upgrades have been resolved right


----------



## doyama (Aug 25, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Samsung should be fine. Somewhat odd that people should report that one brand is a lot slower in the PS3. Unless its a firmware issue or something. 

Warranties and the return procedures between Samsung and Seagate are similar now, so there's no difference with either brand in the event the drive dies for some reason. Seagate does have an 'advanced' RMA process but it costs $20, and since the drives are so cheap you might want to reconsider that option. Keeping the original box and static bag is nice in case you need to return, because they're really really fussy if you don't do it right and can reject the RMA. I've not had a Samsung drive, but my Seagate RMA was pretty painless for a single data point of reference.

Drives dying are inevitable but rare. They fall in the usual 3-5% range within the first year, so if it doesn't die within the first month or so you're probably ok for the life of the PS3. Being the last vestiges of mechanical devices in the computer age, they are the most prone to actual malfunctions over time. Hopefully when they are replaced with SSD drive that will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 25, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I seriously dont know what brand to go with..I just want to get one that will not fail..it would be crazy if in a few months it stopped working and my backup games were destroyed..if you were me, which one would you go with..also the issue with firmware 3.41 and the hard drive upgrades have been resolved right


----------



## doyama (Aug 25, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True but again these kinds of events are kinda getting few and far between. And hard drives dying people are actually surprised these days, rather than it being a regular occurrence. Plus he's not getting a 7200.11 anyways so it's not relevant in this scenario. 

And the 'new' 3.41 patch does address the issues with the hard drives. For some odd reason they kept the 3.41 version name despite it being an update technically.

Getting a failed hard drive is pretty much just a luck of the draw thing. Any manufacturer is going to have that 3-5% failure rate no matter what. No existing manufacturer is beyond these tolerances, so no matter which one you go with, there's always going to be that risk. There's no way to mitigate this risk so just go with the Samsung, since price seems to be a driving factor for you.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 25, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the price is right with the Samsung but the price is also right with Seagate but I just want to get one that is good so I just dont know which one to get


----------



## ModchipCentral (Aug 26, 2010)

.


----------



## ModchipCentral (Aug 26, 2010)

.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 26, 2010)

ModchipCentral said:
			
		

> God of War III confirmed working:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4NYLYRTGOc



cam quality sucks, but it seems to be legit.


----------



## snake32493 (Aug 26, 2010)

Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.game-tuts.com/community/f77/ps3...ked-dddd-29128/

game tut has the knowlege to hard mod a usb pen and the files that go on it to make your own from scratch!

total price to builds these is less than 9 dollars 0_0

"Micro,PIC,32K Fl,TQFP44,PIC18F4550-I/PT
Data Bus Width 8Bit
Device Core PIC
Family Name PIC18
Instruction Set Architecture RISC
Interface Type SPI/I2C/EAUSART
Maximum Clock Rate 48MHz
Maximum Operating Temperature 85°C
Maximum Speed 48MHz
Minimum Operating Temperature -40°C
Mounting Surface Mount
Number of Programmable I/Os 35
Number of Timers 4
On-Chip ADC 13-chx10-bit
Pin Count 44
Product Height 1
Product Length 10
Product Width 10
Program Memory Size 32
Program Memory Type Flash
RAM Size 2KB
Supplier Package TQFP
Typical Operating Supply Voltage 5V

And heres a Pin layout for chip on the actual psjailbreak hardware i threw together for you :
http://imgur.com/GJwFO.jpg
Full datasheet : http://docs-asia.origin.electrocompo...6b80806cfb.pdf

All that's left are a couple SMT's, a crystal oscillator, some surface mount LED's and for someone to take a psjailbreak, stick it in any 18F compatible pic writer and dump the hex contents of the chip and slap it on a bunch of new chips, the single layer PCB is really, really basic.

And the bad part?, as far as the original makers are concerned, the device is so simple that it will be no different, in any way, to the original, when cloned.
Think of this, not as a PS2 modchip, but more like the original PIC based ps1 modchip - The only thing that differentiated the various models was the code on them, not the hardware itself - the hardware will be the same, as will the contents of the chip.

Oh, and for the record, the parts (not in bulk, but for a single unit, from connectors to chip and so on), is £5.68 ( $8.82 ), if you were making these things in bulk, that price drops to £2.14 ( $ 3.32 ) per unit.

People buying the thing at $170AUS either have more money than sense, or no sense at all. "

Not my tech info credit goes to oscar from game tut


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 26, 2010)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> http://www.game-tuts.com/community/f77/ps3...ked-dddd-29128/
> 
> game tut has the knowlege to hard mod a usb pen and the files that go on it to make your own from scratch!



I call bullshit.

the jailbreak has special mcu chip on it, not a generic usb flash drive!!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 26, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gotta call bullshit on this also. Its not gonna happen.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 26, 2010)

did u even read there thread? They listed the parts needed to mod one.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 26, 2010)

I want to buy a PS3 now... I wonder how much sales have gone up...?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 26, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> ModchipCentral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know your youtube now 
but cool gotta say that the psjailbreaks hardware is different than a regular usb flash drive so isnt it kinda impossible?


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.maxconsole.net/content.php?4184...nglish-language


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 26, 2010)

http://docs-asia.origin.electrocompo...6b80806cfb.pdf/

pdf link is broken


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 26, 2010)

I just read that the PSjailbreak has been delayed..

A shortage of components has forced the delay of the product's launch. There is no longer an official date for shipping to begin but the delay is expected to be anywhere from 3 days to as long as a week.

Retailers will not be receiving their shipment of PS Jailbreak dongles on Friday as scheduled. Anyone telling you otherwise is either misinformed or disingenuous. 

Sucks but what can ya do..we just have to wait


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 26, 2010)

I got an email from modchip.ca saying "it has arrived" Guess I wont be buying from them.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 26, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> I just read that the PSjailbreak has been delayed..
> 
> A shortage of components has forced the delay of the product's launch. There is no longer an official date for shipping to begin but the delay is expected to be anywhere from 3 days to as long as a week.
> 
> ...


Where did you hear this?


----------



## doyama (Aug 26, 2010)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> did u even read there thread? They listed the parts needed to mod one.



So yes you could make your own, if you know how to make your own PCBs, have a PIC programmer, know where to buy these component, then solder them yourself, it's totally doable. Also you have the 'minor' issue that no one has actually provided a dump of the chip for you to even program yet.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 26, 2010)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its on their home page

http://psx-scene.com/forums/cmps_index.php

They are the ones that revealed the jailbreak to begin with..sucks that we have to wait, i was ready to cough up the cash but if we have to wait another week so be it..if they keep on prolonging this the clones are gonna be out and people will buy that


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 26, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah thats like every temper here right?


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Aug 26, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Its on their home page
> 
> http://psx-scene.com/forums/cmps_index.php
> 
> They are the ones that revealed the jailbreak to begin with..sucks that we have to wait, i was ready to cough up the cash but if we have to wait another week so be it..if they keep on prolonging this the clones are gonna be out and people will buy that


Oh well, I've waited 4 years, another week won't hurt any.  Plus I probably won't even get it then.  I'm still waiting on that cheap, fully functional clone to come out


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 26, 2010)

IT plays GoW III, thats awesome !


----------



## squall23 (Aug 26, 2010)

ModchipCentral said:
			
		

> Mod Nation confirmed working:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDxuRPzNnrk
> 
> Anyone want me to test any other games?


No ACE R?


----------



## ModchipCentral (Aug 26, 2010)

squall23 said:
			
		

> ModchipCentral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ace R ?


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 26, 2010)

What is Ace R exactly?


----------



## Hasney (Aug 26, 2010)

It's a Japanese mech game. Another Century's Episode R


----------



## Quincy (Aug 26, 2010)

Still no x3 in


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 26, 2010)

Funny how you people just can't wait to be banned from PSN. Congratulation on paying 140$ to get banned. You can actually do that for free by going online and being a very big ass. No need to pay 140$ for it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 26, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Funny how you people just can't wait to be banned from PSN. Congratulation on paying 140$ to get banned. You can actually do that for free by going online and being a very big ass. No need to pay 140$ for it.



You assume that everyone plays online, or even has an online profile. For the people who have no interest in online at all, this would be worth it.


----------



## OSW (Aug 26, 2010)

Quincy said:
			
		

> Still no x3 in


They're gonna send me one too supposably... but I only just arranged it so you'll get yours first I guess?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 26, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Funny how you people just can't wait to be banned from PSN. Congratulation on paying 140$ to get banned. You can actually do that for free by going online and being a very big ass. No need to pay 140$ for it.


1 - It hasn't been confirmed you can get banned for this, it's all guesses.
2 - This isn't some "ban stick", it actually has another use.

Less anger, more *reading*.  Like, ANYTHING in the first post, please.


----------



## nico445 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quincy said:
			
		

> Still no x3 in


well it's send from china that could take a while


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Aug 26, 2010)

So has anyone figured out yet if this can be dumped and and is possible to use on a regular usb stick?


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 26, 2010)

Read the posts! That question has been asked 243987438434 times. NO! You cannot use it on a regular usb stick.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 26, 2010)

It's been added to the first post, too.

The jailbreak device is not a USB flash drive.


----------



## ModchipCentral (Aug 26, 2010)

.


----------



## ModchipCentral (Aug 26, 2010)

.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 26, 2010)

Bad news

There is going to be an update soon, Sony fucked up Playstation Plus allowing you to play Plus games when your subscription expires


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 26, 2010)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> Bad news
> 
> There is going to be an update soon, Sony fucked up Playstation Plus allowing you to play Plus games when your subscription expires



source?

and this doesn't really affect the PS Jailbreak device.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 26, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm the source. My account expired last week and I still get the discounted prices and free stuff.

I can't be the only one with this error.


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 26, 2010)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> I'm the source. My account expired last week and I still get the discounted prices and free stuff.
> 
> I can't be the only one with this error.



I think it is normal that you can still play your Plus games. But still getting the discounted prices and free stuff is indeed an error.


----------



## squall23 (Aug 26, 2010)

ModchipCentral said:
			
		

> Ace R ?


Yeah, it's Another Century's Episode R.  It's OK if you guys don't have it since it is an import, I'd just like to see a new Japanese game working on this.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 26, 2010)

Who cares, let Sony update their firmware, I just wont upgrade..already turned the wireless off so I cant connect


----------



## djbubba2002 (Aug 26, 2010)

The folks at gamefreax.de have successfully reverse engineered the PSJailbreak.  The site is in German but from what I can gather, the jig is an original exploit, not a clone of sony’s own jig software.  Also interesting to note is that gamefreax says the PSjailbreak is NOT upgradeable without further hardware.  After the jump a google translation of the page.  If one of our members can provide a better translation please post it in the comments.





“We have the dongle PSJailbreak yet again brought out of retirement to put it more precisely Herbs to take a closer look. We tell you here in brief the main steps of the internal process of PSJailbreak.
We can confirm that it can not confirm that PSJailbreak a clone of Sony’s “Jig” is module. PSJailbrak is an exploit honest self-developed. The chip is not but a PIC18F444 ATMega with software USB. This means the chip is internally capable of USB to emulate. PSJailbreak mainly be emulated 6Port a USB hub connected to a specific end USB devices and then disconnected. One of these devices has the ID of Sony’s “Jig” module, which means that played in the development of PSJailbreaks the “Jig” module, a certain role.
But let’s start at the front: When the PS3 is clamped in the USB emulation device, which has a much too big Configuration Descriptor. This Descriptor überschriebt the stack with a PowerPC contained code that is executed. Now, various USB devices are connected in the emulation. A device has a large 0xAD Descriptor, which is part of the exploit and contains static data. A short time later (we are moving here in Milisekundenbereich) the jig module is connected, and encrypted data are transmitted to the module jig. A (in Milisekundenbereich) eternity later, the answers Jig 64Byte module with static data, all USB devices are disconnected, a new USB device is connected and the PS3 launches with a new look.
64Byte static data that is emulated by Jig sent to the PS3

http://ps3jailbreak.com/?p=174


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 26, 2010)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats an awesome error.


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 26, 2010)

@djbubba2002:
Here is my attempt on translating the German article. My primary language, which is Dutch, is closely related to German. But still, German is very hard! As I don't quite understand what they are talking about, it can be that my translation doesn't make any sense.

Here it is:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We will tell you the important steps of the internal process of the PSJailbreak.
> 
> We can confirm that the PSJailbreak is not a clone of Sony's "Jig" module. PSjailbreak is an exploit, developed by self-examination. The chip is a PIC18F444 ATMega with software USB. This means that the chip is capable of emulating the internal USB. PSJailbreak mainly emulates a 6Port USB Hub which connects several USB devices and then disconnects them. One of these devices has the ID of Sony's "Jig" module, which means that for the development of the PSJailbreak, Sony's "Jig" module had an important role.
> 
> ...



Edit:
Found 2 interesting articles:
http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/psjailbre...gin-to-surface/
http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/psjailbre...-dumped-easily/

The second one says that Geohot's exploit was used.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 26, 2010)

So this thing is not updatable? What does that mean..if Sony updates their firmware the jailbreak wont work on that higher firmware? That's Ok since I dont plan on updating my firmware..please explain what this all means since I really dont understand this kinda stuff


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 26, 2010)

wow almost 100 pages of reply's and the device hasn't even hit the mass market!!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 27, 2010)

This not being updateable is a huge knock to the teams credibility and will affect sales *ALOT*


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 27, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> This not being updateable is a huge knock to the teams credibility and will affect sales *ALOT*


If people find out in time...


----------



## icebrg5 (Aug 27, 2010)

They claim on the official site its updatable.

Fully updatable with new features/updates by connecting PS Jailbreak to any computers USB port.


Looks like everyone who got one should take advantage of the 1 year warranty they offer once the jailbreak gets blocked through a sony update.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 27, 2010)

icebrg5 said:
			
		

> They claim on the official site its updatable.
> 
> Fully updatable with new features/updates by connecting PS Jailbreak to any computers USB port.
> 
> ...


Well Windows doesn't recognise it so maybe that's why it's not updateable. If so, surely they'll have to provide some drivers?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 27, 2010)

icebrg5 said:
			
		

> They claim on the official site its updatable.
> 
> Fully updatable with new features/updates by connecting PS Jailbreak to any computers USB port.
> 
> ...



So let me understand..this update issue has to do if Sony updates their firmware the jailbreak wont update itself so that it works with that firmware..is that what this is all about..if that is the case I just wont update the firmware then..but I think that if PSJailbreak states that their product will update then they have to do that, because that is false advertising, they cant promise something and then it turns out not to be true..either it is or it isnt


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok so this is an original exploit and not a clone of a jig.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 27, 2010)

t_jay17 said:
			
		

> Ok so this is an original exploit and not a clone of a jig.


Yep.

@Lakerfan
Yes, if Sony update the firmware that blocks the PSjb then you can't update the PSjb so it works on the new firmware update. By not updating though you're sacrificing PSN.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 27, 2010)

So if you update you are at a point like if you wanted to keep other os it is either that or psn.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 27, 2010)

t_jay17 said:
			
		

> So if you update you are at a point like if you wanted to keep other os it is either that or psn.


Yup.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok, I just wont update, does anyone know if ACE R works on it?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 27, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> t_jay17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that is the only issue with this thing not supposedly updating that is fine. I don't use the PSN Network anyway..I think Ive been on it once and I found it boring(Just my opinion) my XBOX 360 has been banned for almost a year and I didnt care..as long as I can play by backup games Im good


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 27, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and what of AP on future games?


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 27, 2010)

if it really isn't updateable that was really a bad decision, its definitely going to get patched, either that or better ap, so if its not updateable it will be obsolete in a few months, i mean unless you dont care about online/new games


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 27, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> if it really isn't updateable that was really a bad decision, its definitely going to get patched, either that or better ap, so if its not updateable it will be obsolete in a few months, i mean unless you dont care about online/new games



well I'll be waiting for an update-able/cheaper solution.


----------



## doyama (Aug 27, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> if it really isn't updateable that was really a bad decision, its definitely going to get patched, either that or better ap, so if its not updateable it will be obsolete in a few months, i mean unless you dont care about online/new games



If the PS3Jailbreak is an actual exploit then having it updatable is somewhat moot anyways. If the exploit is blocked, then what are you going to update? If it was a clone of a jig, there might be some utility in having an update that might reset a key exchange. Otherwise there's no point in having it updateable, if that function would be essentially useless anyways.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 27, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> snico1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what should at the very least be updatable is the backup loader so that future games can be played of the HDD.


----------



## doyama (Aug 27, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The PS3Jalibreak USB dongle uses an exploit that puts the console in dev mode. Once in this dev mode, yYou have to manually install the Backup Loader separately (which has been shown in a few videos), so that part is absolutely updateable.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 27, 2010)

guys, no offense to MrDiesel, but lets wait for an official german translation. MrDiesel said his might not make sense (which i took as may not be 100% accurate), so it might be saying the ps3 would need hardware to block it.



			
				MrDiesel said:
			
		

> @djbubba2002:
> Here is my attempt on translating the German article. My primary language, which is Dutch, is closely related to German. But still, German is very hard! As I don't quite understand what they are talking about, it can be that my translation doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 27, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that to me is the most important thing. What is the point of this if games that come out a month from now, two months from now don't work. I can give a rats behind about the PSN Netowrk or not being able to update my Sony firmware, I dont use any of that stuff anyway. I just want to be able to play backed up games, no matter if they are out now or in the future..Mafia II works and that's confirmed, but how about games coming out next month..have to make sure they work


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 27, 2010)

If it is not update-able how will it work with future games?


----------



## xile6 (Aug 27, 2010)

t_jay17 said:
			
		

> If it is not update-able how will it work with future games?



Some are saying that the hardware just sends the ps3 into dev mode or debug. then a program is install which should be upgradeable.
Either way this is a nice start and now i gotta save up for a ps3 because i been tired of fixing this xbox 360 all the damn time plus i need my metal gear and ratched


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 27, 2010)

The PS3 Stinger has been announced. Much cheaper Jailbreaker and it is upgradeable via computer.

http://psx-scene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65085


----------



## C175R (Aug 27, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> The PS3 Stinger has been announced. Much cheaper Jailbreaker and it is upgradeable via computer.
> 
> http://psx-scene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65085


i hope thats true.
still gona wait for Sony's move tho


----------



## zant (Aug 27, 2010)

I just sent the guy a message asking if I could test it.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 27, 2010)

xile6 said:
			
		

> t_jay17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since I am not very technological with these kinds of things, what does that mean exactly..if a new game comes out it will not work? the games that are out now work just fine, even Mafia II works, but as far as future games go, if its not updatable it means it wont work? All that matters to me is if the games will work no matter if they are present games or games in the future..as far as updating the firmware when Sony comes out with it I dont care about that, I dont plan on upgrading or going online anyway


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes, a cheaper one. When will this come out?


----------



## doyama (Aug 27, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> xile6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to break out the 'updateable' concept into 2 parts.

1) The actual exploit itself. Currently the jailbreak comes from putting the console into a 'developer' mode that allows the running of unsigned code. Having this part updateable is pretty pointless. Once an exploit is found, it should be easily analyzed by Sony and plugged in a future firmware update. The only way having it updateable would be remotely useful, was if you had more than one exploit in hand and knew how to change it such that you could use the other exploit in the future. 

2) The game loader part. This is already updateable since it's just a pkg file you load after you put the console into 'developer' mode. Obviously this could be expanded later to support better file systems (why do people insist on using crappy FAT32 is just stupid), better game compatibility, a nicer GUI, etc.

For all the Wii people, think of 1) as the BannerBomb/IndianaPwns/Zelda hacks. Think of 2) as your HBC/USBLoader/CoverFlow component. Really what you're talking about when you mean 'updateable' is the 2nd part, which is where you can actually impact change in a meaningful way. You can't really update 1), except in rare instances where Nintendo did a stupid job of plugging the exploit. These days we've lost Zelda and Bannerbomb, and are moving to IndianaPwnz and SmashStack in order to get to part 2 working, which is the 'user' stuff so to speak.


----------



## Neuropod (Aug 27, 2010)

Should be fun to sit back and see how this develops. It might take a while for full-blown homebrew and update-proof functionality. But once you've got unsigned code running, the genie's out of the bottle right?

I feel sorry for the early adopters though - they'll probably get screwed over in terms of price and functionality.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get the program that is needed with the psjailbreak?  I would like to have it for when I get one of them.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 27, 2010)

It doesn't matter if its upgradable. The exploit is easily fixed.


----------



## Hasney (Aug 27, 2010)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if its upgradable. The exploit is easily fixed.



Well it does. If the program inside was flash upgradeable, it could use new exploits completley unrelated to this one.


----------



## antwill (Aug 27, 2010)

Hasney said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*If* they found new exploits that is?


----------



## Hasney (Aug 27, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Hasney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but the fact that we can run our own code at any level of the system now, other exploits can be easier to find than they once were by poking around.

It's not a certainty obviously, but if there are any other vunerabilities, they will be more in the open now.


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 27, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> I just sent the guy a message asking if I could test it.




Did they reply back?


----------



## Cyclonius (Aug 27, 2010)

Sony is on the attack....

We regret to inform you that today Sony Australia imposed an injunction against any company / person’s selling the PS Jailbreak devices, so it is with great regret that we have to inform you that we will not be buying or selling any PS Jailbreak devices.

Modsupplier team


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 27, 2010)

Aman27deep said:
			
		

> zant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I did that with the x3jailbreak but they declined, saying they had over 100 offers from other people. If I owned my own mod shop then they might have sent me one.

Sony were never going to let this roam free, but now we can access the system at any level that jailbreak doesn't matter; soon enough we'll be able to have a free method of getting homebrew on our PS3's.


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 27, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> guys, no offense to MrDiesel, but lets wait for an official german translation. MrDiesel said his might not make sense (which i took as may not be 100% accurate), so it might be saying the ps3 would need hardware to block it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2010)

well that's the end of that but i figured this would happen sooner or later.

http://gbatemp.net/t250575-sony-files-laws...ver-psjailbreak


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> well that's the end of that but i figured this would happen sooner or later.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/t250575-sony-files-laws...ver-psjailbreak


That's only Sony Europe. I think the Canadian site still sells them. ModCentral or whatever it's called.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2010)

sony will take them down too


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

Eventually. I don't think I'm gonna order one though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2010)

sony are fucking relentless fuck help us if nintendo ever become like them


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

We'd all be done for lol


----------



## mark.m.moran (Aug 27, 2010)

Already there seems to be loads and loads of clones.....they can't stop them all!!


----------



## Gh0sti (Aug 27, 2010)

so wait will gbatemp still get their test product to try out or not since its illegal to sell them?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2010)

prob not


----------



## zant (Aug 27, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU

that sucks big time. I was hoping to grab one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe ModChipCentral can dish them out quick enough before this gets caught up in North America.

Maybe now we can get them for FREE, as its illegal to sell them


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 27, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU
> 
> that sucks big time. I was hoping to grab one
> 
> ...



Free PS Jailbreak with the purchase of a $140 Acekard 2i!


----------



## mark.m.moran (Aug 27, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> zant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or at least the source and method to build ones ourselves will be posted somewhere soon :-)


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 27, 2010)

shame, this product would have been Legen-wait for it-Dairy!


----------



## patz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think you still can get it from China, Hong Kong, or some east Asian countries.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 27, 2010)

Sony just stopped two australian stores with a court order.

http://n4g.com/news/593391/sony-halts-aust...jailbreak-sales

quantronics and ozmodchips cancelled all shipments.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 27, 2010)

relax.sony won't be able to stop those chinese dealers.just ship them from china.but i feel sad for ozmodchips.they even mortgaged their house to order extra units.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 27, 2010)

This is going to be made into a new movie: "Sony vs. The Hackers"


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 27, 2010)

MrDiesel said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ok. i retract my statement then


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 27, 2010)

For those who want proper translation of the earlier mentioned article, here it is:
http://www.ps3hax.net/2010/08/ps-jailbreak...rse-engineered/


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 27, 2010)

I just read this.

Well well, Sony may have thwarted sellers of the PSJailbreak, but it looks like the damage has already been done. The guys at X3jailbreak have been true to their word and cloned PSJailbreak successfully. A third party trusted website has confirmed this and posted pics of a load of the clone. Wholesale will apparently commence next week and the final retail price is set for $50-$60.


----------



## alucard77 (Aug 27, 2010)

The problem I have with the clones, is that they are actually clones.  That is great and dandy that I can get it at half the price, but is it being dollar wise, pound foolish?

What updates will the X3jailbreak team provide once Sony updates its protection?  How can we be certain they will?  Who the F is x3jailbreak anyway?

I would recommend that everyone wait.  We have no idea how reputable any of these companies are.  The original company may at least provide updates.  Not sure how a clone company can provide updates when the main company is being sued?  So there may be no updates.

If you are happy with all of the games already out for the PS3, then I would recommend that you buy this.  If you want this to be "future proof" or as close to it as possible, then wait.


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 27, 2010)

They say that the PSJailbreak can't be updated except with extra hardware, so why would it make any difference? PSJailbreak can't update, x3jailbreak either.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 27, 2010)

MrDiesel said:
			
		

> They say that the PSJailbreak can't be updated except with extra hardware, so why would it make any difference? PSJailbreak can't update, x3jailbreak either.


I don't see why people think that the JailBreak is what has to be updated considering that the Backup Manager is what loads the games. All the PSJailbreak does it put it into debug mode right? If that is the case, then that's all it needs to do. What needs to be updated is the Backup Manager, not the PSJailbreak but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## alucard77 (Aug 27, 2010)

That is yet to be seen.  I have heard that the new units were able to be upgraded.  It is all heirsay anyway.

But who do you trust more, the guy who made the exploit or the guy who copied the exploit?  The guy who made the exploit has the knowledge to change it.  The guy who copied it does not, since he only copied it.

It's like school.  2 guys get a 95 on test.  One guy cheated off of the other guy.  Do you think the guy who cheated is just as smart as the guy who didn't cheat?  If these were medical students, who would you trust to operate on you, the guy who cheated, or the guy who did it fair and square?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 27, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> I don't see why people think that the JailBreak is what has to be updated considering that the Backup Manager is what loads the games. All the PSJailbreak does it put it into debug mode right? If that is the case, then that's all it needs to do. What needs to be updated is the Backup Manager, not the PSJailbreak but correct me if I'm wrong.This is correct for game updates, however the concern is Sony doing something to remove dev mode in the first place.
> 
> As was said on the first page...
> QUOTE(mehrab2603 @ Aug 19 2010, 12:15 AM) so is sony going to disable usb ports now?


Sony might take some drastic steps against this. 

After all, they removed OtherOS, stopped pandora batteries from being a working way to save a brick, and had that whole fiasco where their music CDs installed rootkits on people's computers to control them.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 27, 2010)

alucard77 said:
			
		

> That is yet to be seen.  I have heard that the new units were able to be upgraded.  It is all heirsay anyway.
> 
> But who do you trust more, the guy who made the exploit or the guy who copied the exploit?  The guy who made the exploit has the knowledge to change it.  The guy who copied it does not, since he only copied it.
> 
> ...



I don't think they would do this considering they will need to run debug mode in order to test newer software and games. If they DO make an update that kills it, they would still need to update their PS3's to make sure it still runs under the same conditions ours does. 360's and Wii's use debug modes so you can fix their consoles have Nintendo or Microsoft haven't acted upon blocking those off because they need it.

But that's just my theory. But only a theory, I'm not claiming it as a fact.


----------



## ModchipCentral (Aug 27, 2010)

t_jay17 said:
			
		

> I just read this.
> 
> Well well, Sony may have thwarted sellers of the PSJailbreak, but it looks like the damage has already been done. The guys at X3jailbreak have been true to their word and cloned PSJailbreak successfully. A third party trusted website has confirmed this and posted pics of a load of the clone. Wholesale will apparently commence next week and the final retail price is set for $50-$60.



There's no IC chips on the USB sticks on the pictures of X3Jailbreak.

Anyone can just make PCB's.

To me, thats not proof enough.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 27, 2010)

ModchipCentral said:
			
		

> t_jay17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completely unrelated but have you tested MGS4 with the PSJailbreak?


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 27, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> I don't think they would do this considering they will need to run debug mode in order to test newer software and games. If they DO make an update that kills it, they would still need to update their PS3's to make sure it still runs under the same conditions ours does. 360's and Wii's use debug modes so you can fix their consoles have Nintendo or Microsoft haven't acted upon blocking those off because they need it.
> 
> But that's just my theory. But only a theory, I'm not claiming it as a fact.



It's not a clone of Sony's jig. It simply uses an exploit which can be easily fixed. What they did do is dump the auth code of Sony's jig. Read more about it here:
http://playstationlifestyle.net/2010/08/23...ak-development/


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 27, 2010)

Edited: twice the same post was posted at the same time


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 27, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance, but why do you need a special chip to inject code to make a buffer overflow?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 27, 2010)

To inject code in certain places deep enough to get in we dont just have access to certain places in a ps3 
Or atleast i think you need a device...


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 27, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> To inject code in certain places deep enough to get in we dont just have access to certain places in a ps3
> Or atleast i think you need a device...


But why can't a USB stick do that with the correct files? If the PS3 is looking for something when you press power+eject, then isn't that possible? Or am I just completely missing the point...


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 27, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance, but why do you need a special chip to inject code to make a buffer overflow?




*You don't*


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 27, 2010)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Oh. My mistake.*


----------



## Rydian (Aug 27, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because files don't do anything.  They exist and hold data.  Now, if you're thinking of something like ChickHEN, first you need to get your PSP to read the file for it to work.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what can this chip do then? How does it hold its data differently, and inject it differently, than how a regular USB stick would?


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 27, 2010)

WOW like seriously sony filed a lawsuit now i hope this becomes free sometime soon man it's gettin crazy takin ozmodchips to court wow....


----------



## Rydian (Aug 27, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> So what can this chip do then? How does it hold its data differently, and inject it differently, than how a regular USB stick would?


The chip can do shit, it doesn't just hold data that exists.

It's like a box versus a robot.

The box just holds shit.

The robot can DO shit.

EDIT: And to clarify, IT IS NOT A USB FLASH DRIVE.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 27, 2010)

No way this will be "free" there is a cost involved in making these devices.

Now a significantly cheaper clone is a greater possibility.


----------



## Jelster (Aug 27, 2010)

Standalone hardware/mods aside. Couldn't you also have this exploit coded for the PC and just connect the PC to the PS3 with a USB cable for the same effect? Not as convienient, granted, but it'd be good enough for many who have PCs and consoles in the same room.


----------



## Jiggah (Aug 27, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the detailed report is right.  The chip emulates a USB hub then inject multiple exploits to crack the system.  These exploits have to be injected in a specific order.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's not a USB drive, it's just I didn't really understand it properly. Now I do.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 27, 2010)

as for a "free" version in theory  a PSP homebrew MAY be able to do it

looking  at
http://twitter.com/ByakuyaEXT


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> @Mathieulh Sorry if this question appeared like a million times, can the PSP 1k,2k whatever a PSP with a CFW "emulate" the PSJailbreak?
> 
> 
> http://twitter.com/Mathieulh (PSP hackers, should know this person)
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, as Jiggah said (and Ryupower quotes from Mathieulh), a PC and PSP are both programmable and neither are just flash drives, so they may be able to do this as well.


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Yeah, as Jiggah said (and Ryupower quotes from Mathieulh), a PC and PSP are both programmable and neither are just flash drives, so they may be able to do this as well.



+1 PSP'S putting a ps3 into debug now that's thats funny i can see psp's with dead umd drives skyrocketting in price on ebay now.... but i wont have
to buy any i got 7 psp's already.....


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 27, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you have 7 psps's !?!!


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 27, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i work in a local game shop fixing console's and pc's etc... some people want like 25 bucks for ones that's dont read i say sure if they dont want it fixed
my gain who needs a umd drive on 5 fat psp's nowadays.. and the other 2 are slim 2001 and 3001 working fully umd drive...


----------



## doyama (Aug 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As has been said previously disabling the USB port would be pretty stupid. The Playstation Move uses the USB port for Playstation Eye. While the hack is disturbing for Sony, they're not going to disable the USB port entirely because of it. It certainly is not similar to the removal of the never used OtherOS feature. The Pandora batteries stopped working because they changed the hardware spec entirely, moved the jig somewhere else so the batteries stopped working, and gave their techs a different way of doing what they needed to do. The rootkits were in fact not directly Sony's fault, but because of the DRM vendor they chose. People should have focused on them instead of Sony.


----------



## Jelster (Aug 28, 2010)

Why pick the PSP though, if you're going to write a exploit client wouldn't it be better to pick a platform that is widely available and already capable of running the code.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> As has been said previously disabling the USB port would be pretty stupid. The Playstation Move uses the USB port for Playstation Eye. While the hack is disturbing for Sony, they're not going to disable the USB port entirely because of it. It certainly is not similar to the removal of the never used OtherOS feature. The Pandora batteries stopped working because they changed the hardware spec entirely, moved the jig somewhere else so the batteries stopped working, and gave their techs a different way of doing what they needed to do. The rootkits were in fact not directly Sony's fault, but because of the DRM vendor they chose. People should have focused on them instead of Sony.


The post I quoted was joking about how Sony tends to react to piracy, that's why I gaveexamples of how they've really reacted in the past.

Wasn't aware of the DRM thing, though.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 28, 2010)

Jelster said:
			
		

> Why pick the PSP though, if you're going to write a exploit client wouldn't it be better to pick a platform that is widely available and already capable of running the code.


Because it works? If it works, then why not use it rather than searching around for another?


----------



## Jelster (Aug 28, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Because it works? If it works, then why not use it rather than searching around for another?



Well that's my point. The PSP (hacked and capable of running the code) isn't widely/freely available. I'm not saying it shouldn't be done or is a bad idea to do it for the many people with PSPs, but surely it makes more sense to target a platform/s people can actually get hold of easily (or already have, like a PC) rather than creating unnecessary hurdles.


----------



## nico445 (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah the psp hack seems like a good idea. also how they talked with some edits it could be made permanent that seems like a great solution


----------



## alucard77 (Aug 28, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> alucard77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get that point, but if Sony puts the PSJailbreak team out of business, is the X3 team smart enough to do updates, or are they only good at cloning.  If R4 did not exist, then there would be no updates to the clones.


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 28, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Jelster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then your buying market will get reduced as to: how many people with a PS3, that also own a hacked PSP, are willing to buy it..?? instead of: How many people with a PS3 are willing to buy it..?? I'll say for the 1st question the porcentage is around 5% of the total PS3 owners, versus 60% of the total PS3 owners...!!


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 28, 2010)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...o_0

Way to confuse me.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 28, 2010)

i think people will wait till next year when there are more than one choice for a backup solution for ps3, because the price is sky high plus the fact that you can't update it.


----------



## redact (Aug 28, 2010)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but i can see heaps of threads popping up due to people not having the right usb chipsets in thier computers and being unable to run said program, also: do you want a male to male usb cable permanently running from your pc to your ps3? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




an app for ipod/iphone or a psp homebrew prog that takes care of it for you, on the other hand would be very easy to use


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 28, 2010)

psp's pc's all kinds of ideas thrown around... what about a ps2???? reason i say this reports say in a pc it says unknown device well
what if under ulaunchelf someone plugged it in and tried to open it under the mass extension to see if it can read it or get any code from it????

just wonderin if another sony playstation device could read it cause we all know the ps3 does.....


----------



## redact (Aug 28, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> just wonderin if a another sony playstation device could read it cause we all know the ps3 does.....


read a little earlier in the thread, it has already been reverse engineered, no need to "read it"


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 28, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw the reversing on another site i was just throwing that out for shits and grins....


----------



## Jelster (Aug 28, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> yeah but i can see heaps of threads popping up due to people not having the right usb chipsets in thier computers and being unable to run said program, also: do you want a male to male usb cable permanently running from your pc to your ps3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that's assuming such a problem exists. If you only offered the hack on the PSP do you think you wouldn't get an equal or greater explosion of posts about how, where and what to get a PSP/iDevice to run the hack?

More devices it could run on the better of course. I'm actually now eager to see if this pans out more than seeing actual clones hit the market.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't know if anyone caught this yet.

http://www.joystiq.com/2010/08/27/australi...nyone-but-sony/

I love Australia. *remark removed

Edit: Bad moderation. Should not have been censored.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 28, 2010)

So they forced them to sell PSJailBreak to Sony for anlysis?

Nintendo need to watch and learn.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 28, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> So they forced them to sell PSJailBreak to Sony for anlysis?
> 
> Nintendo need to watch and learn.



Yeah nothing will come out of this "Lawsuit" its just an attempt by Sony to get hold of one of these jailbreaks so that they can figure out what to add to their next software update to block it. The company doesnt even have any of the jailbreaks in stock so they cant give any of them to Sony anyway


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 28, 2010)

Would this work with downloaded games as well or just retail, disc based ones?

Just a question.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 28, 2010)

As of now, Disc-Based.

And if Sony wants one so bad, why not just buy one?


----------



## fst312 (Aug 28, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> So they forced them to sell PSJailBreak to Sony for anlysis?
> 
> Nintendo need to watch and learn.



how does nintendo need to watch and learn.sure for flash carts the dsi can get updates to try to block them but when it comes to the wii its a softmod that can never be blocked till this day.nintendo can't buy a soft mod to try blocking it because its free.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 28, 2010)

http://n4g.com/news/593954/ozmods-and-quan...onys-injunction


... Good Luck Guys


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> Don't know if anyone caught this yet.
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2010/08/27/australi...nyone-but-sony/
> 
> ...



ok fine only can sell one to sony... well don't then problem solved right.... i say put the jailbreaks in like the 360 section as a datel usb storage device but put some
acronymn in the description like 360jbstorage so customers would get the right one... ozmodchips could get away with it........ 

seriously fuck sony 4 years and our foot is finally in the door no way in hell they will ever stop hackers!!!!


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 28, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> http://n4g.com/news/593954/ozmods-and-quan...onys-injunction
> 
> 
> ... Good Luck Guys



All i can say is plead the fiff... lol

3 things 2 make clear in the courtroom the item does not void warranty.... and the piracy disclaimer about applicable laws in certain countries.... and that
law about jailbreaking as fair use hope that helps Good Luck.....


----------



## antwill (Aug 28, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes because you're a qualified lawyer and everything... Besides Australia does not have a Bill of Rights so how exactly are they going to plead the fifth?


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 28, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hope the best for the guys, but the cold heart fact is that Sony are really serious about these things, and they do have pretty strong claims obviously, not to mention like everyone in the world hates piracy and video games these days.

again best of luck guys

its like Nintendo and the R4, they got rid of it, but their are many many other options 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like ive said a couple times in this thread, just WAIT.


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 28, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a joke.. but mochips are like legal in australia so sony has another one comin.... that will probably be the 1st thing coming from the defenses side
then they can object sony's bs objections all day and by the end of the night Kaz Hirai and Ken Kutaragi will at the bar gettin fucked up oh wait let's not 
forget the hyper ventilated,arrogant usa Ceo Jack Tretton will be the designated driver cause pussies can't drink....LMMFAO


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 28, 2010)

theres only one problem
its not a mod chip

basically all they have to do is prove the device is using their sdk (or parts) and they pretty much won


----------



## antwill (Aug 28, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right, so you think a big name company is going to waste money and reputation by going to court if they didn't think they could win?


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 28, 2010)

Like i said from the beginning this dongle is blatantly illegal and retailers will not be able to sell it. I don't even know why they bothered buying stock when it was obvious this would happen.


----------



## Maurice10 (Aug 28, 2010)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Like i said from the beginning this dongle is blatantly illegal and retailers will not be able to sell it. I don't even know why they bothered buying stock when it was obvious this would happen.


Last news we had was that this is an original exploit, partly based on geohot's, no?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2010)

Maurice10 said:
			
		

> Last news we had was that this is an original exploit, partly based on geohot's, no?


Correct.  It's not a clone of Sony's hardware.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 28, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> theres only one problem
> its not a mod chip
> 
> basically all they have to do is prove the device is using their sdk (or parts) and they pretty much won



This arguement has been brought up before and debunked just as fast. First of all, the hardware is original. It is not a clone of the JIG that Sony uses.

Second, so what if the software was built with the SDK...If I build a house with stolen tools, does that mean my house is illegal also? No, I don't think so.


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 28, 2010)

In my world, when you are using something to be able to play backup copies of games YOU NEVER UPDATE STUFF until it´s been confirmed safe to update from some brave soul.
And all that whining about not being able to play on PSN, well that´s the price you´re gonna have to pay.

I have my Xbox 360 flashed, and i do play on XBL every now and then and i know of the risk of getting banned... Who cares, the games will still work.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 28, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Xbox 1 homebrew had to be distributed via different means due to it being built with the official SDK.

Anyway it doesn't matter if its a clone or not when it has the fw from the JIG device used on it. And also no geohot is nothing to do with the exploit and shouldn't get credit for anything.


----------



## MrDiesel (Aug 28, 2010)

Maurice10 said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not exactly (partly) based on geohot's exploit. They used his exploit for the development of the dongle. They used it to receive Sony's jig auth key or something I read.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hopefully a free version of this will be released if this cannot be sold.


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 28, 2010)

The links I saw about Sony taking them to court didn't explain much in them so I ask, what exactly is Sony suing, or if not suing taking them to court for? What exactly is illegal here? Backing up your own games to play isn't illegal (as far as I'm aware), they didn't steal anything from Sony, this is all original stuff. So on what legal basis is Sony taking them to court?

If it's about the whole backing up to play your own games thing, can they not get around that? I mean companies have been selling mod chips, flash carts and what have you for years to enable you to play "YOUR backups" the same way headshops have been selling bongs and bo- wait sorry I mean "water pipes" and "tobacco pipes" legally for years. 

I'm just confused as to what exactly they are taking them to court on if none of this was stolen and the PSJailbreak is advertising it as "backing up your own games to play".


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2010)

Lunatics said:
			
		

> The links I saw about Sony taking them to court didn't explain much in them so I ask, what exactly is Sony suing, or if not suing taking them to court for? What exactly is illegal here? Backing up your own games to play isn't illegal (as far as I'm aware), they didn't steal anything from Sony, this is all original stuff. So on what legal basis is Sony taking them to court?
> 
> If it's about the whole backing up to play your own games thing, can they not get around that? I mean companies have been selling mod chips, flash carts and what have you for years to enable you to play "YOUR backups" the same way headshops have been selling bongs and bo- wait sorry I mean "water pipes" and "tobacco pipes" legally for years.
> 
> I'm just confused as to what exactly they are taking them to court on if none of this was stolen and the PSJailbreak is advertising it as "backing up your own games to play".


They're trying to "protect the intellectual property of the content offered on the PS3 system" or so they say.


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, I just read in another article that it was about IP but I can't see how backing up your games infringes on their IP, and if Sony tried to argue something along the lines of "A usb device that is plugged into the console during start up to enable debug mode is their IP" I can't see that being a very easy case to win, then again I don't know a whole lot about the law let alone the law in Australia.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 29, 2010)

Lunatics said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just read in another article that it was about IP but I can't see how backing up your games infringes on their IP, and if Sony tried to argue something along the lines of "A usb device that is plugged into the console during start up to enable debug mode is their IP" I can't see that being a very easy case to win, then again I don't know a whole lot about the law let alone the law in Australia.




Their entire offensive strategy will be that the device enables or even promotes piracy.

Of coarse, seeing how the other court cases went, they will see it as using a backup to preserve the original copy.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2010)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Anyway it doesn't matter if its a clone or not when it has the fw from the JIG device used on it.Er, no, it just gives the PS3 the exact response the PS3 would expect in order to boot into dev mode.
> 
> You can see they state it here...
> http://www.ps3hax.net/2010/08/ps-jailbreak...rse-engineered/
> ...


----------



## squall23 (Aug 29, 2010)

There's really one simple way to do this.  Go the iphone way.  Just go to the courts and say "iphone jailbreak was legalized last month, this does the same thing except for the PS3".


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 29, 2010)

it has nothing to do with iphone jailbreak.   iphone jailbreaking doesn't mean it's legal to hack other devices, it only means contained within iphone.  and if sony can prove that it's illegal, well, then it's illegal.

the law works in strange ways.   also, this may not be "jail breaking" like the iphone.  It's still not 100% proven that it doesn't use a Sony code, at least, as far as I'm aware.  It's just "most likely"?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2010)

The iphone thing was in the US, and this legal stuff on ozmodchip is in Australia.


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 29, 2010)

And while the iPhone jailbreak was considered legal I have a feeling they will say this isn't the iPhone and just focus on how it could possibly lead to piracy and that there isn't "other carrier to open the phone to" the way they could justify the iPhone jailbreak.

However after the court ruling about the jailbreak and other DVD laws, I wouldn't be surprised if eventually it is legal to rip games and by pass their protection to "legitimately" back up your games in the future.


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 29, 2010)

not to mention, "Jail Breaking" is legal, but running illegal unsigned codes (as in piracy) is still illegal on the iPhone.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 29, 2010)

The backup manager is illegal the device itself is not therefore some brave soul will keep a copy of the backup manager and slowly and surely itll spread.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> The backup manager is illegal


No, I haven't heard that.
Who cares if it was made with a leaked SDK?

If you steal a hammer+saw and build a doghouse, is the doghouse stolen property?


----------



## Gilberd (Aug 29, 2010)

alright someone decoded the ps jailbreak
http://ps3jailbreak.com/?p=221#more-221


----------



## Maurice10 (Aug 29, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good example, but the facts are that any file compiled with the stolen SDK are illegal to distribute.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 29, 2010)

Gilberd said:
			
		

> alright someone decoded the ps jailbreak
> http://ps3jailbreak.com/?p=221#more-221



Thank god for that!!

Wonder what will come of this...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 29, 2010)

Lolwut those people are crying about piracy because they think it kills the industry but when you think about it there arent even that many people who pirate games and stuff I mean look at the wii they still make craploads of money even though there system is so easily hacked it might as well be called (insert something funny here).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 29, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Gilberd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FREE soft mods?


----------



## antwill (Aug 29, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Lolwut those people are crying about piracy because they think it kills the industry but when you think about it there arent even that many people who pirate games and stuff I mean look at the wii they still make craploads of money even though there system is so easily hacked it might as well be called (insert something funny here).


Got any statistics to back up your claims? And no I don't mean that the wii still makes money.


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 29, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Lolwut those people are crying about piracy because they think it kills the industry but when you think about it there arent even that many people who pirate games and stuff I mean look at the wii they still make craploads of money even though there system is so easily hacked it might as well be called (insert something funny here).



Yes it does, especially when Sony and Microsoft makes money of software sales and looses money on hardware.  Sony & Microsoft system = sell the system for lower than their cost and handling and make profit off 3rd party publishers.


----------



## Maurice10 (Aug 29, 2010)

djricekcn said:
			
		

> Yes it does, especially when Sony and Microsoft makes money of software sales and looses money on hardware.  Sony & Microsoft system = sell the system for lower than their cost and handling and make profit off 3rd party publishers.


That was 4 years ago.
Newest figures revealed that Sony is making profit with each console now.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2010)

Maurice10 said:
			
		

> Good example, but the facts are that any file compiled with the stolen SDK are illegal to distribute.


I call bullshit.
Quote me relevant laws.
http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/
Title 17 is the section you want.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 29, 2010)

I read this.

The PS3key team (believed to behind Wiikey) just posted this status on their FB page - "Good news everyone! Our mad scientist has confirmed that getting into the console is as simple as pretending to be a USB hub! It doesn't look like this is going to take any more than a few weeks!" In other words, their clone of PSJailbreak is coming along nicely.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2010)

At least two direct logs of the data transmission have already been posted...


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 29, 2010)

after all the processing fees and all that, they still don't make profit or anything to call a profit.   it's still equivalent to MSRP or around


----------



## toejam316 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wonder if there'll be a way to trigger it via a PSP using homebrew or via a computer with a male-male USB Cable.
Still, even the idea of the clones interests me - I'm not sure if I'll be willing to lose my PS3's online access though, so I'm waiting to see what happens regarding 3.50 before I take the plunge - if you definitely get banned from onnline, I'll finish Demon's Souls first


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 29, 2010)

I like the thought of using a psp to trigger it on irony alone.


Ant I read this.


Today the PS JailBreak team have confirmed via xiaNaix (linked above) that an updated version 1.1 of the Backup Manager is coming soon which will include new features and tweaks.

Previously it was reported that the PS JailBreak delay was due to a component shortage, however, this was also clarified today, to quote:

"They would also like to clarify that the launch delay was not caused by a parts shortage as originally reported. They are finishing their retail packaging and finalizing the new software."

Finally, the PS JaiLBreak team are assisting Australian resellers who were recently a victim of an injunction by Sony, as follows:

"With the recent injunction in Australia, they have decided to stand behind their dealers and distributors with financial support. They have made a sizable donation to both OzMods and Quantronics to help support the cause!"


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 30, 2010)

Good on the makers of this gear.

Boo on Sony. Since choosing to remove functionality that we as users (and in some cases, fans) have paid for, they deserve every bit of the shitstorm that's coming to them.


----------



## antwill (Aug 30, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> Good on the makers of this gear.
> 
> Boo on Sony. Since choosing to remove functionality that we as users (and in some cases, fans) have paid for, they deserve every bit of the shitstorm that's coming to them.


Oh and the fact that barely anyone actually used OtherOS in the first place doesn't matter because you just want something to complain about?


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 30, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> they deserve every bit of the shitstorm that's coming to them.


your really only hurting all the game developers

if anything this would boost ps3 sales


----------



## C175R (Aug 30, 2010)

are they still gona sell this?
I thought they were gona stop cuz sony sued them??


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 30, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> because you just want something to complain about?




With Sony, there's plenty to complain about anyway.

As a Sega Saturn owner, when Sony _paid money_ to the developers of Tomb Raider and Resident Evil to keep the games' sequels off Sega's console (thus forcing people to buy a Playstation if they wanted to play the sequels to games that were _originally _on the Saturn anyway), their cutthroat business practices were made clear... OK, all's fair in business -- well, why does Sony moan when others screw them over. Get used to it, I say, Sony have screwed enough people over in the past.

Not even to mention how Sony tried to screw over Nintendo.


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 30, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> codezer0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do use it. In fact, using it right now.

What I am angry about, is that even with all the work I put in to get a platinum in Dante's Inferno, I can't even at least upload that I'd done it because Sony made it so that you have to 'up'date to even do that anymore... on a single-player game for crying out loud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankfully I'd yet to have a single movie require an update, but I've already ended up losing both Stardust HD and PAIN because they then complained about updates which then whined about me needing to update too.

and what do I get for updating? "oh, the ps3 can support 3DTV's now." well la-dee-dah. 3DTV's are wayyy overpriced now, and the tech currently requires equally overpriced glasses, with none of them being standardized, so you have some makers charging as much as $400 USD for a pair, and everyone wanting to watch or play on one will need their own pair. Or how some of these models also require expensive batteries too. I'm not even looking in the general direction of a 3DTV until the tech for non-glasses-requiring sets has advanced and refined enough to kill these glasses-requiring models out of the market, and at the kind of price points a basic 1080p set are now.

So I'm more than a bit angry about that. You may begin apologizing for ASSuming now.

My only quip with this PSJailbreak, is simply that I'd wish it would also allow playing copied PS1 (and if the system supports it, PS2) games on the console. I've currently got a chipped PS2 that I can't get rid of because of this irritating hurdle that nobody has yet to properly clear.


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 30, 2010)

consumer screwing over and business screwing over are two different things.  one is competition, the other one isn't.


----------



## antwill (Aug 30, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redact (Aug 30, 2010)

http://twitter.com/ozmodchips
outcome of tommorow's trial/hearing/whatever it's called will be tweeted there as soon as it's known


----------



## antwill (Aug 30, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, You =/= everyone. So you are the one that is assuming, if anything I was generalising not assuming. And secondly every console requires you to be online to upload achievements/trophies, hell even steam does that, are you angry with steam because it makes you update your games to play online too? So good on Sony for forcing firmware updates and title updates to play online, keeps people like you who constantly whine about things away from the rest of us. If you actually bought your games (yes now I'm assuming you don't based on the fact that you have burnt PS1 and PS2 games) then you wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 30, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That was with reference to Tomb Raider, which was out on Sega first -- And how can I be a fanboy when Sega don't make consoles anymore?

Also, if you have to exaggerate my post to make it look like I said "Sony is evil", you aren't standing on solid ground anyway...


I don't think Sony are evil, but I think they crunched alot of skulls to get to where they are in the video game industry (ie. Sega & Nintendo) -- but if you are too young to have been around then, then it wouldn't concern you anyway.

All is fair in capitalism... Sony should take it as well as dishing it out...


----------



## Quincy (Aug 30, 2010)

I hope my x3Jailbreak arives today, if it does, I will test it tomorrow.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 30, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> keeps people like you who constantly whine about things away from the rest of us.



'cos your posts don't scream troll...


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 30, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> First of all, You =/= everyone. So you are the one that is assuming, if anything I was generalising not assuming. And secondly every console requires you to be online to upload achievements/trophies, hell even steam does that, are you angry with steam because it makes you update your games to play online too? So good on Sony for forcing firmware updates and title updates to play online, keeps people like you who constantly whine about things away from the rest of us. If you actually bought your games (yes now I'm assuming you don't based on the fact that you have burnt PS1 and PS2 games) then you wouldn't have this problem.


Many of which are so because the original disc was ruined by the console. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How can someone like you still be allowed to post?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 30, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> How can someone like you still be allowed to post?




+1.

He seems to project his own rabid fanboyism onto others... and anyone with an opinion different to him is a whiner or, heaven forbid, a fanboy for another console.

Heaven forbid a Sony customer has complaint with their business practices, they must be a fanboy for another console... (even be it a dead one from 10+ years ago...)


----------



## antwill (Aug 30, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but seriously, if you're going to complain about being forced to update and be online to do things online (sync trophies) what valid excuse do you have? None. No one is forcing anyone to update, sure but you don't go and say it's all Sony's fault for being stupid making you update. You just accept the fact that you want to hang onto your OtherOS, but sacrifice certain things in the process.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 30, 2010)

When Sony's updates take away advertised features like Linux, I think it is a valid complaint. 
Sony are being sued for taking away this feature, and many people have taken issue with it.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> When Sony's updates take away advertised features like Linux, I think it is a valid complaint.
> Sony are being sued for taking away this feature, and many people have taken issue with it.



Suing a company because they removed a feature on their system? I'm just not seeing any legal issue here. It is their console. They can do whatever they want with it. They advertised it as capable, and then did away with it. If their marketing campaign happened to run a bit passed the quick update, then you are being ridiculous. You are just trying to find anything you can do to hit Sony back because you are unpleased with their update. Give you the option of playing online without installing it and removing the feature without telling you (although I remember it told me, and I updated when it first came out) is exactly why they released the patch in the first place. They wanted to avoid a possible issue, as in right after it was hacked, they patched it so it couldn't be hacked that way. 

Nintendo does this as well. With recent System Menu updates, the update will attempt to delete any homebrew and "homebrew" on your Wii. It was their decision to do this. To deter possible theft. Did you sue them as well? Or do you not own a Wii?

Did you sue Sony when they added the ability to stream PSOne games to your PSP from your PS3? I sure hated that feature. Why? Why not? Let's sue 'em.

In any case, the chip was cloned, so we're bound to eventually see the source released online so we can simply build our own, right?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 30, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> Nintendo does this as well. With recent System Menu updates, the update will attempt to delete any homebrew and "homebrew" on your Wii. It was their decision to do this. To deter possible theft. Did you sue them as well? Or do you not own a Wii?
> 
> 
> Homebrew Channel is not an advertised feature on the Wii! It is a hack!
> ...




http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/04...tin-lawsuit.ars


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 30, 2010)

No matter how many people used OtherOS, it was an advertised feature.

Imagine if you buy a refrigerator, and a few years down the road, someone knocks on your door and tells you that either you let them "fix" your refrigerator, or you can no longer store produce in it. You agree and they disable the freezer compartment.

Wouldn't that be shitty AND illegal?


----------



## antwill (Aug 30, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> No matter how many people used OtherOS, it was an advertised feature.
> 
> Imagine if you buy a refrigerator, and a few years down the road, someone knocks on your door and tells you that either you let them "fix" your refrigerator, or you can no longer store produce in it. You agree and they disable the freezer compartment.
> 
> Wouldn't that be shitty AND illegal?


Except the otherOS doesn't interfere at all with the consoles primary function: to play games. If the 'repair' on this fridge in your analogy say removed the internet from the fridge instead after it was advertised as being able to go on the internet, then it would be similar.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 30, 2010)

And comparing this to Nintendo disabling a _hack _through a firmware update is just bad logic...


----------



## antwill (Aug 30, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> And comparing this to Nintendo disabling a _hack _through a firmware update is just bad logic...


No one said it wasn't...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 30, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jiggah (Aug 30, 2010)

The lawsuit regarding OtherOS is going to faill.  Sony has a right to protect their security even by disabling the OtherOS function.  If anyone thinks that the PS3jailbreak issue means they should put the function back then they haven't been playing attention to the fact that the OtherOS feature (because of geohot's exploit) was a factor in the development of the PS3jailbreak.  It just gives more ammo to Sony's reasoning of disabling it in the first place.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 30, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> The lawsuit regarding OtherOS is going to faill.  Sony has a right to protect their security even by disabling the OtherOS function.  If anyone thinks that the PS3jailbreak issue means they should put the function back then they haven't been playing attention to the fact that the OtherOS feature (because of geohot's exploit) was a factor in the development of the PS3jailbreak.  It just gives more ammo to Sony's reasoning of disabling it in the first place.



^This.
Took the words right from me.

You all do realize you are arguing over something that you have no control over?
What's the point in getting all hot and bothered over something as little as an online debate?
You aren't forced to buy a PS3, so what's the big deal?

You're not forced to buy a fridge, but to enjoy certain food in your own home, you need to buy one right?
(In other words, you're not forced to buy a PS3 but if you want certain games, you'll need the system.)


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> You all do realize you are all arguing over something that you have no control over?



read that line again and again, cause the guy makes perfect sense.


----------



## antwill (Aug 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not exactly what was pissing them off, they were pissed off that Sony removed OtherOS thus stopping them from being able to pirate games if they update, as geohot told them that they needed it. Because of this millions of people got pissed off because they have self-entitlement issues, and feel they deserve to be able to pirate games if they want, giving Sony the finger as they are now no longer allowed to use any online features due to requirements being that you are running the latest firmware.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 30, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> That's not exactly what was pissing them off, they were pissed off that Sony removed OtherOS thus stopping them from being able to pirate games if they update, as geohot told them that they needed it. Because of this millions of people got pissed off because they have self-entitlement issues, and feel they deserve to be able to pirate games if they want, giving Sony the finger as they are now no longer allowed to use any online features due to requirements being that you are running the latest firmware.



I know that's what the big fuss is about.
The point I was trying to make is, they aren't forced to buy a PS3, they chose to. "There's a consequence to every decision", as a proverb once said. If Sony chooses to protect their *hardwork* by removing features, then so be it. Having an online debate about it won't change it, so why lose sleep over it? I'm a pirate with Nintendo products, but if they found a way to block pirating, I wouldn't be upset, they have the right to.


----------



## antwill (Aug 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, I completely agree, any company should have a right to protect their property from piracy by any practical means necessary. What it comes down to is people just want to complain about anything because they believe they have a right to.


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 30, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> That's not exactly what was pissing them off, they were pissed off that Sony removed OtherOS thus stopping them from being able to pirate games if they update



My god, you are so fucking ignorant just stop posting. There were plenty of people who legitimately used OtherOS and also played video games and played online. Someone who bought the system that was advertised to be able to run Linux and act as a computer, and be able to play games, should not have to choose between only being able to do 1 of the 2 that the system was supposed to be able to do and completely give up the other. To say people should just deal with it is retarded. People bought the system to be able to use it how it was advertised. For Sony to remove the feature and prevent them from doing one or the other is a pretty damn valid reason for people to be upset and complain about it, whether or not some of them wanted to pirate games.

And to say anyone upset about them removing OtherOS is pissed off because they couldn't pirate games is just flat out retarded.


----------



## Christopher8827 (Aug 30, 2010)

Look here - if you can't afford PS3 games, don't play the PS3. Don't be a person who buys a console but realise at the end that they can't afford the games.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 30, 2010)

Lunatics said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's true but i believe lots of people who never used it started complaining just for the sake of it anyway. At the end of the day the security of the system and the trust of their 3rd party developers is more important than appeasing a very very tiny minority of the userbase for a niche feature. I'm surprised they even did it in the first place.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 30, 2010)

This thread will end up closed at this rate.
There are bound to be debates, but this is just getting out of hand.
Name calling doesn't make anyone more mature than the other party.
Trying to get in the last word also, doesn't make anyone more mature than the other party.
It's best to disagree and let it be.
Sony isn't changing their minds due to their beliefs on OtherOS, it's just best to get over it and decide what to do with your PS3 since you can't run Linux.

That's about all you can do. Be grateful for the time you were able to use it.


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 30, 2010)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> It's true but i believe lots of people who never used it started complaining just for the sake of it anyway. At the end of the day the security of the system and the trust of their 3rd party developers is more important than appeasing a very very tiny minority of the userbase for a niche feature. I'm surprised they even did it in the first place.



If Sony has always been able to come up with updates to block new found exploits, I don't see why they couldn't have found a way to make an update for OtherOS or a FW update that somehow affected it, to prevent Geohots exploit without jumping to removing the system as a whole.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 30, 2010)

Lunatics said:
			
		

> If Sony has always been able to come up with updates to block new found exploits, I don't see why they couldn't have found a way to make an update for OtherOS or a FW update that somehow affected it, to prevent Geohots exploit without jumping to removing the system as a whole.



Maybe in the future they'll come up with a solution, but for now, if you don't like it, take it up with Sony. Message them, but you won't get anywhere taking it out on the tempers here.


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not taking anything out on anyone, just saying was it really necessary to jump to removing it instead of trying to block it, especially since nothing had even come from it other than a suspicious video from Geohot.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 30, 2010)

Lunatics said:
			
		

> I'm not taking anything out on anyone, just saying was it really necessary to jump to removing it instead of trying to block it, especially since nothing had even come from it other than a suspicious video from Geohot.



Ask Sony.


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay I guess we will stop talking about anything PS3 related in this thread then and just go to Sony, sorry for bringing it up.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 30, 2010)

Lunatics said:
			
		

> Okay I guess we will stop talking about anything PS3 related in this thread then and just go to Sony, sorry for bringing it up.




Now you're just twisting my words.
I said go ask Sony, why? Cause you'd certainly get a better answer than a pointless debate with people here.
If you're angry, go to the source, don't take it out on other people.


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 30, 2010)

Once again, I'm not "Taking anything out" on anyone, I was merely bringing something up about the discussion that seemed more logical then the route they went with.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 30, 2010)

Lunatics said:
			
		

> Once again, I'm not "Taking anything out" on anyone, I was merely bringing something up about the discussion that seemed more logical then the route they went with.
> 
> 
> QUOTEMy god, you are so fucking ignorant just stop posting.



Yeah kid, I can agree with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My point is, how will you get an answer to your question if you debate here with anger? You won't.
But if you message Sony and ask, perhaps you'll get an answer that may satisfy you more.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2010)

*Geohot's hack came after Sony removed OtherOS.*
Sony's removal of OtherOS: September 2009 with the release of the PS3 Slim.
Geohot's hack: January 2010.

*Sony removed OtherOS because they were too lazy and cheap to keep developing it.*
http://www.osnews.com/story/22073/Why_N...im_Sony_Answers


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I’m sorry that you are frustrated by the lack of comment specifically regarding the withdrawal of support for OtherOS on the new PS3 slim. The reasons are simple: The PS3 Slim is a major cost reduction involving many changes to hardware components in the PS3 design. In order to offer the OtherOS install, SCE would need to continue to maintain the OtherOS hypervisor drivers for any significant hardware changes – this costs SCE. One of our key objectives with the new model is to pass on cost savings to the consumer with a lower retail price. Unfortunately in this case the cost of OtherOS install did not fit with the wider objective to offer a lower cost PS3.
> [*]*Sony has no right to remove features remotely after you bought a product.*
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/09/ps3-own...her-os-removal/
> The UK has an actual law against it because of the immorality. QUOTEEuropean directive 1999/44/EC, a consumer protection law that requires goods to be "fit for the purpose which the consumer requires them and which was made known to the seller at the time of purchase."



Of course, this is GBATemp, I should know better than to expect anybody to do any damn research before posting on a subject.


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Lunatics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that one post was with aggression, however you said the thread would get closed at this rate and name calling accomplished nothing which is true, I then posted an idea I had that I thought seemed to make more sense and brought it up in the discussion not in an angry or offensive or aggressive way. You're the one who keeps bringing up the one post as if my past few have been anything close to it. Anyway this is stupid I don't know why I'm even bothering trying to "argue" it anymore.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 30, 2010)

Haters will hate
Trolls will troll

Either way, this news has certainly caused a stir...

If you have already purchased a large library of PS3 games, you may hate it..
If you haven't purchased many/any PS3 games, you may love it...
And if you don't have a PS3, what are you doing reading this thread?


----------



## Gvaz (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm deciding on selling other systems in order to get a low price of a ps3, if this is true...


----------



## raulpica (Aug 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *snip*
> Of course, this is GBATemp, I should know better than to expect anybody to do any damn research before posting on a subject.


Thanks Rydian. Maybe finally someone will probably stop saying that Sony actually cared for Geohot.

...And they can't just remove features like that


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then tell me who forced sony to include OtherOS in the first place?they chose to do that themselves.you say sony did the right thing by removing that for protection (which isn't correct as rydian said).now if sony disables the usb ports for protection again will you still support them?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er, sarcasm?


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 30, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> now if sony disables the usb ports for protection again will you still support them?


They won't. The way I understand it the device turns the USB ports off and on in a certain way which bugs it into the Dev mode. Blocking this can be done in software I'd imagine


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *Geohot's hack came after Sony removed OtherOS.*
> Sony's removal of OtherOS: September 2009 with the release of the PS3 Slim.
> Geohot's hack: January 2010.
> 
> ...




That was a pretty large bitchsmack if I ever saw one. Bravo.

To everyone else: Okay you didn't like my analogy? alright. Same analogy, different feature.

Imagine if you wanted to store produce in your refrigerator, and the only way to do that was to have somebody come over and "fix" your refrigerator. In doing so, they disabled your ice maker. Not a primary function of the refrigerator, but it was still an advertised feature, but that doesn't really matter right?


----------



## doyama (Aug 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *Sony has no right to remove features remotely after you bought a product.*
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/09/ps3-own...her-os-removal/
> The UK has an actual law against it because of the immorality.
> 
> ...



I will argue on that last point. Firstly that is only available in the EU. Again this isn't a 'right' in the EU, but a consumer protection law (not a bad thing in my book either) Such consumer protection laws are not available in Japan or in the USA so it's not relevant in those regions. 

They do have the 'right' to remove or add features as needed. Of course if they do so, they can suffer in the market place (people will complain), or have financial consequences (offering partial refunds to EU customers). They could certainly disable the USB port if they wanted. Of course they would suffer both in perception, and the lack of being able to charge your controllers, and not being able to use the PS3 Move would obviously be overriding concerns against doing that. 

As a consumer you can complain, switch to a competing product, and you might even get a partial refund in the EU if a company removes a feature. In the end they have lots of accountants and quants looking at the numbers. If it wasn't for the PS3 Move, I'd almost be certain that disabling the USB would be at least be on the table in terms of the discussions. It comes down to how much the math below works out

Disable USB + cost of EU fines + sending another method to charge controllers + making another dev/repair tool + PS3 Move death + paying PR firm through the nose < cost of fixing the actual problem

If that math works out, then they'll disable the USB port. I just think the last 2 items skew the math where they won't be able to do it, and I also think fixing the problem in a firmware, without impacting the USB functionality is probably not too difficult depending on the exploit.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> I will argue on that last point. Firstly that is only available in the EU. Again this isn't a 'right' in the EU, but a consumer protection law (not a bad thing in my book either) Such consumer protection laws are not available in Japan or in the USA so it's not relevant in those regions.


Last I checked Japan and the USA still had humans with the same basic morals.

So, because of the lack of laws, there have been lawsuits.
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/108/1086720p1.html

Multiple.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 30, 2010)

I just read this on Maxconsole.


Well known hacking PR guru Mathieulh has stated the following on his Twitter page - "Someone from our group just successfully cloned the psjailbreak dongle. Going to improve the shell code soon." Interesting stuff, if true, it just goes to show how 'easy' this device is to clone and the potential even bigger Migraine Sony will have if they try to stop every development. Remember you can follow Maxconsole on Twitter @MaxconsoleTweet.  *Update* Mathieulh claims that the exploit will be documented on the PS3Wiki as soon as possible. The writing up of it will take a 'bit'.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Er, sarcasm?
> Nope, when I'm sarcastic I usually use sarcasm tags.
> 
> QUOTE(t_jay17 @ Aug 30 2010, 08:07 PM) I just read this on Maxconsole.
> ...


Since this is Matieulh we're talking about, there's an high chance of seeing a PSP version of the exploit (hopefully).


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 30, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> The lawsuit regarding OtherOS is going to faill.  Sony has a right to protect their security even by disabling the OtherOS function.  If anyone thinks that the PS3jailbreak issue means they should put the function back then they haven't been playing attention to the fact that the OtherOS feature (because of geohot's exploit) was a factor in the development of the PS3jailbreak.  It just gives more ammo to Sony's reasoning of disabling it in the first place.


there's just a few problems with that statement:
#1 - it's a feature I paid to have in my "phat" ps3. While I didn't use it immediately, it was one I was willing to wait for, and to see what types of advances the OSS community would have done. most recently, my killer app for using Linux on my PS3, was the zerogame project. A set of software and utility that enables the PS3 to play many, many more games than what it was initially made for. And Sony didn't have to support these people. All they really had to do, was keep OtherOS open.

But much like what I said when they started to remove BC from their hardware, they chose to 'stick their dicks in it', and ruin it.

#2 - There have already been hacks to show that OtherOS was not even necessary to actually 'hack' the PS3.

Remember "Hello World?" that one simply used the same scripting language Sony provides to make their dynamic themes work. Without it, they can't fleece you $3~5 per theme to have all those animations and the like while not playing a game. Are you telling me their reaction should then be to disable any and all themes from now on? Yea, I see that going VERY well for them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This PSJailbreak would be item #3.

All different ways released to hack the PS3, and two of them came as a reaction to them removing it. I called it even back then - Sony removing OtherOS with such a half-hearted explanation, was only going to alienate and piss off the wrong people, who will now go out of their way to hack the thing wide open. And as it is now, I have zero sympathy for them. Protecting things for legitimate players is one thing, but their moves as of late have been nothing but knee-jerk reactions dictated by someone who obviously doesn't even play video games or has any love for the very people that fund their paychecks. Sarbanes-Oxley laws here in the US started because of this very nonsense.

As I also said, I had basically been waiting to see something similar to the matrix infinity, only on the ps3. That's about all I'd need for a "sploit" to suit my needs. With stuff like this going around, I now can feel it'll only be a matter of time before I can use my PS3 like they ($ony) advertise - "it only does everything", right?


----------



## Jiggah (Aug 30, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.  If you wanted to retain that functionality, you didn't have to update.  It is in Sony's right to prevent you from playing any future games or getting on their network.

2.  The "Hello World" script exploits lead to nothing substantial.  This is a moot point just as is the removal of the OtherOS function on the Slim.  When you buy a Slim, you know you aren't getting OtherOS functionality.  If you wanted the functionality, you could simply choose not to buy it.  The release of Geohot's exploit = January 2010, the removal of the OtherOS option in the firmware = around March 2010 with the 3.21 Firmware.


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 30, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> 1.  If you wanted to retain that functionality, you didn't have to update.  It is in Sony's right to prevent you from playing any future games or getting on their network.


That's where we have to disagree.

Not allowing me to play online (meh), or be able to play new demos or newer games on the system  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 flies in the face of ethical business practice, and should be illegal (if it already isn't).

I did not "choose" to buy a slim. But if this "phat" ps3 I have dies on me, I would have no other choice for a PS3.

Their latest advertising is "it only does everything". Well, their advertising definitely feels like a blatant lie considering what all they have done since launch to remove things it is able to do. And we as users and consumers shouldn't have to stand or tolerate such bullshit. They should be - rightfully - burned at the stake for these boneheaded moves.

And as geohot had correctly predicted, OtherOS was never necessary to actually hack the PS3. At most, his stuff would have got around Sony's need to update the hypervisor they used as frequently, and possibly allowed for Linux installs to be able to more directly tap into the power of the hardware already there. Meaning, 3D Acceleration for ps3Linux.

Sony may have more "experience" in handling piracy than Nintendo, but they also have committed many more blunders in the name of fighting piracy than Nintendo as well. And many so-called "foolproof" protections from them only went to be beat by very stupidly simple means. The copy-protection on CD's that only required a bit of clear tape around the rim? Or the fact that most PS1's were able to read copied discs that were burned on a black-bottom CD-R and ripped with CloneCD are among many that come to mind. Yet at the same time, we also see very consumer-unfriendly overreactions from them, such as the infamously root-kitted music CD's they release that compromised people's machines. Sony - despite "fighting piracy" longer than Nintendo - still does it so horribly wrong that it isn't funny anymore. It's actually pathetic when you consider that they are spending millions on this as opposed to the comparative chump change they were spending if they'd just not dicked around and continued supporting what they'd released out to market - a Linux-capable gaming console capable of high def movie playback, and supporting established standards for flash and disk storage. The slim as it stands, is an insult.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> 1.  If you wanted to retain that functionality, you didn't have to update.  It is in Sony's right to prevent you from playing any future games*Bullshit*, when you buy the PS3 you're told that it will play PS3 games, and it is advertised as playing those games.
> 
> _Have you read any of the lawsuits?_
> If you update you will lose features one way or the other.
> ...


It's right fucking there, in the beginning, usually point 2 under "NATURE OF ACTION", which is the first goddamned section of the suit.



But of course, I'm silly for expecting people to actually read about a subject before they try to talk about it, aren't I...


----------



## Jiggah (Aug 30, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both Nintendo and MS implement the exact same policy of firmware upgrading.  The only reason people on this forum don't see the Nintendo stuff is because of the homebrew that went into blocking those updates.  Just look at the issue when 4.3, or hell when any other Nintendo firmware, comes out.  Each of these company have very right to keep you off their system if you don't abide by their rules.  When you buy the systems, there's even a EULA explaining what you can and can't do.  It's just like signing up for the Temp, you are under their rules for what you can and can't post and they have every right to ban you.  

Secondly, it does everything.  You can do everything that you wanted to use the Linux side for on the PS3 side.  You want a web browser? You got it. You want to play movies? You got it. You want to play games? You got it.  What's missing from there?  Honestly, nothing.  It was a niche feature that appealed to a very small minority of people.

The PS3jailbreak doesn't directly use Geohot's exploit, but the exploit was necessary in the development of the PS3jailbreak.  They needed to figure out the call and response routines, which Geohot's exploit allowed them to do.  It had a helping hand.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> It's just like signing up for the Temp, you are under their rules for what you can and can't post and they have every right to ban you.


*Bullshit*, a forum is a _service_, while a game console is a _good_ (though access to the online portion would be a service, OtherOS and PS3 games are goods, they are an inbuilt portion of that product).

There is a very big difference between _goods_ and _services_, and the laws for each vary.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 30, 2010)

Actually, the main thing is that the PS3 is a good you've *paid for*. Which was advertising doing *very specific* things, like Linux support.

If you remove that function, you're removing value from your product, thus enabling you to ask for a refund for what you actually lost.

It's like having a car without seats, when you first paid for them. 
"Here, you can still drive (which is the main thing this car does!) but you can't seat in it anymore!". Nice, but not what I bought in the first place.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 30, 2010)

Rydian, you need your on Phoenix Wright image for this thread. Your avatar behind a bar shouting "BULLSHIT!!"
I formally request it.

There's problems in this. When you start using a product online you agree to a EULA which is a contract which says all these things and that you can't mod it etc. but many clauses are in fact illegal. But you agreed to them voluntarily and said you wouldn't do these things. Thing is that you have to agree to a EULA to use the product, its the same problem with jailbreaking and iPods. To use an iPod at all you must agree to the EULA which says you can't jailbreak but the law says you can, but you have to agree to the EULA to use the product at all. Its impossible to not agree to the EULA and use the product so its a bit of a grey area as to how enforceable the EULAs are.


----------



## Gvaz (Aug 30, 2010)

I heard the psjailbreak was cloned days ago, what's so special about Mathieulh?


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 30, 2010)

He has done a lot of work on the PSP.

Downgraders, CFW, etc.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Aug 31, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> Both Nintendo and MS implement the exact same policy of firmware upgrading.  The only reason people on this forum don't see the Nintendo stuff is because of the homebrew that went into blocking those updates.  Just look at the issue when 4.3, or hell when any other Nintendo firmware, comes out.  Each of these company have very right to keep you off their system if you don't abide by their rules.  When you buy the systems, there's even a EULA explaining what you can and can't do.  It's just like signing up for the Temp, you are under their rules for what you can and can't post and they have every right to ban you.



When you buy a console, YOU OWN IT. Meaning you should be able to do ANYTHING you want to do with it: tinker with the hardware, hack it, smash it, play games, and INSTALL LINUX (with the exception of hacking their PSN servers, because as stated by Rydian the online portion is a service). When GBATemp says they can ban you for any reason they want it's because they're allowing you specific access to THEIR server, which they own and have all rights too. If they wanted to they could shut down the whole site and only make it available to certain people because they own the server.

*However*, I think Sony are completely in their right to take away Linux (regardless of whether it's right for them to do it, or whether it should be in their right to do it). When they took away Linux it wasn't mandatory to update and all the functions/goods were kept intact. The only thing that is restricted until you update is the service of online play, which Sony is allowed to restrict for whatever reason they want.

Then again some games require you to update, and sometimes this is because they really do need the new stuff in the latest firmware or Sony's just trying to get you off that old exploit filled version. It's a two way street. I really don't think making someone update to play a game unless it's REALLY needed should be allowed.

The way I see it is Sony blocked Linux and there's really nothing you can do about it, but then again the PS3 was hacked anyways.

Also, who thinks that it was totally out of line for this to be banned in Australia? All it is is just a thumb drive with special parts and data and it specifically requires the original disc to make the backup.


----------



## Gvaz (Aug 31, 2010)

That may be the case to the consumer, but actually your "rights" are whatever the eula says that you agreed to when running the hardware.

Like some 360 users think they're free to say whatever they want in their profile and get mad when they're banned over it. They're leasing space on the xbox servers, its not "theirs" at all.


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 31, 2010)

I think comparing people saying offensive things on xbox profiles and forums and getting banned is a little different than a company remotely removing a feature on a good you paid for.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 31, 2010)

It's bait and switch.

Sony advertised their console as being able to run Linux, a selling point which sold more consoles, and then they took it away.

If you buy a product for a specific function, and then it no longer perfoms this function (specificaly by the actions of the manufacturer), you have effectively been cheated.

You pay for a product with certain features, but what you get is actually less than you paid for...

*Bait and switch.*


----------



## Gvaz (Aug 31, 2010)

Lunatics said:
			
		

> I think comparing people saying offensive things on xbox profiles and forums and getting banned is a little different than a company remotely removing a feature on a good you paid for.



I was talking about user rights w/r/t the post above mine, not so much about the removal of other os.


----------



## Gagarin (Aug 31, 2010)

Let's get back to the subject.
I'm happy that this happened to Sony. After they tooked that other OS they deserved it.
I who would make that psp hack to work as first.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 31, 2010)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> I who would make that psp hack to work as first.


in english plz?


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 31, 2010)

New Info via Twitter: Buy an AT90USBKEY or Teensy board now and we'll have good news soon...


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 31, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Since this is Matieulh we're talking about, there's an high chance of seeing a PSP version of the exploit (hopefully).


I hope so too.

As for people saying Sony had the right to remove other os, no they did not. People in Europe have already had refunds/ partial refunds which shows that it is a consumer right to have what is payed for.
As for the EULA argument will not hold up in court because they are unclear and difficult to read, and the fact that it violates consumer rights means it definitely won't hold up.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 31, 2010)

t_jay17 said:
			
		

> New Info via Twitter: Buy an AT90USBKEY or Teensy board now and we'll have good news soon...


I just read that.

Kind of scared that I may have to open up my PS3 though....even if there is no soldering...


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 31, 2010)

what kind of "good news"...?? they are going to release the code..??


----------



## zant (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm waiting for a PSP exploit. I'd rather not shell out $30 for a chip, when i can shell out 50 for a psp 1000


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 31, 2010)

well well,,, i got a teensy++ board here.. embedded with my own program on my past electronic projects ..

anyway... teensy has a ATMEL chip on it.. and teensy is a programmable device. i think this is a better one rather than buying PSJ, because this teensy can be reprogrammed in case that sony blocked it.

ill wait for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:

teensy++ is a USB device.. almost same size with ordinary flash drive


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.pjrc.com/store/teensypp.html

Teensy++

$24 according to that website.


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 31, 2010)

t_jay17 said:
			
		

> New Info via Twitter: Buy an AT90USBKEY or Teensy board now and we'll have good news soon...



Not really he said something about a windows app that will burn the code into the chip via usb serial but he also said something
about removing the bd-r emulation so it won't play backups only homebrew now thats bullshit... why give us the code application
tell us to buy this but you are removing the way to finally play ps3 backups from it yeah seriously the whole thing we been lookin
for a week the backup manager isnt going to work with this...

Seriously WHAT THE FUCK screw those damn emulators and crappy apps... and also i feel for all the fools who bought one of those 
devices when they find out that when they make it there will be no ps3 backups....

I saw this on irc....efnet #ps3dev man thats wacked.....


----------



## antwill (Aug 31, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> so it won't play backups only homebrew now thats bullshit... why give us the code application
> tell us to buy this but you are removing the way to finally play ps3 backups from it


Because piracy is wrong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Before you say "But.. But .. I want to back up MY games that I have bought so they won't get damaged", need I mention as everyone has before, blu-rays are pretty damn near indestructible? Unless you throw your discs around and use a sanding block to clean the marks off them, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 31, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True but that was seen in irc not on websites or his twitter updates on the code coming... so like i said there are gonna be a bunch of angry
people who buy these things and it's gonna cause problems in the ps3 scene...

Unless they buy a clone or something else to get it to work i have 60 plus ps3 games and i'm not gonna sit there like some teenager and
dump all of them shottin oh boy i got me some free games comin...i just wanted to see it actually for myself and if freely available even better
but a free method should not have restrictions like the 360 and the wii plain and simple....


----------



## SpAM_CAN (Aug 31, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAH! BluRays are flimsy, especially in the very middle. The cases are prone to cracking the center of the disk outwards. I had to buy a new copy of LBP and Arkham Asylum!


----------



## antwill (Aug 31, 2010)

SpAM_CAN said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure you know how to take a disc out of its case?


----------



## ganons (Aug 31, 2010)

zant said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for a PSP exploit. I'd rather not shell out $30 for a chip, when i can shell out 50 for a psp 1000



where is everyone getting the idea that the psp can be used for this hack?


----------



## Aman27deep (Aug 31, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> zant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because Mathieulh said that you might be able to do so, and now everyone with a CFW PSP will wait for his "exploit"


----------



## antwill (Aug 31, 2010)

Aman27deep said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice geohot reference.


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 31, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> t_jay17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's people like you and attitudes like that that completely ruin the homebrew community.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 31, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Not really he said something about a windows app that will burn the code into the chip via usb serial but he also said something
> about removing the bd-r emulation so it won't play backups only homebrew now thats bullshit... why give us the code application
> tell us to buy this but you are removing the way to finally play ps3 backups from it yeah seriously the whole thing we been lookin
> for a week the backup manager isnt going to work with this...
> ...


The current jailbreak device people are buying will have the game backup program.  They're only talking about removing access to the BD emulator and such _for the homemade version_.

If you want you backups, go ahead and buy a premade jailbreak.
If you want to cheap out and do it at home, you get homebrew-only support if things go as they plan.

You're too new to the scene to be making any complaints.  The hackers that find and release exploits and such (like Team Twiizers) are against piracy and they just want to run homebrew.  It's other people that later on that modify the original hacks to support running game backups.
http://hackmii.com/2010/05/of_homebrew_and...racy/#more-1021


----------



## Rydian (Aug 31, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Aman27deep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice notknowingwhatthefuckyou'retalkingabout.
#request# GET http://www.ps3-hacks.com/downloads/ps3_exploit.zip


----------



## raulpica (Aug 31, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's if you're actually believing that exploit really comes from geohot himself.


----------



## Inunah (Aug 31, 2010)

PS3 Modchip? Woohoo, now it's only a matter of time before it's somehow figured out how to play PS3 games perfectly on a PS2!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or have Gamecube channels on the Wii.
Or exploit a computer to run games it can't run.
Or exploit above WHILE running said games at full speed.
Or play N64 and GBA gaems from any flash cart on a DS, even an R4.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 31, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> PS3 Modchip? Woohoo, now it's only a matter of time before it's somehow figured out how to play PS3 games perfectly on a PS2!


Huh?


----------



## Thoob (Aug 31, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure he was joking...


----------



## Rydian (Aug 31, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> That's if you're actually believing that exploit really comes from geohot himself.


The content of the exploit match what geohot's posted about it.  It even includes a picture of where on the motherboard you need to poke... pokemehere.jpg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Geohot never claimed anybody else's exploit as his own.  He childishly _held one for ransom_ (as you can read on the hackmii blog the original teams don't like a lot of their info getting out to potential pirates), but he never released it as his own.  I already covered this shit in the geohot thread...


----------



## raulpica (Aug 31, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't read good things about geohot around, and I highly doubt of the provenience of most of his exploits. 
I can remember reading of this exploit being discovered by some chinese hackers some time ago, and that most of the PS3 developers also already knew of it, but found it not useful for mass-homebrew purposes.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 31, 2010)

I too have heard many bad things about geohot, but after I did a little research I found them to be untrue.

Check the geohot thread and you'll see me disproving shit left and right, often with a simple google search.


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 31, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already preorded a a real premade one i also oredered one of those teensy++ boards to see if i could make it myself just for sport... but you say these
groups find exploits well no they did not the jailbreak team did first then Matheliu or whatever his name is cloned there exploit for homebrew only???

We did not wait 4 plus years for homebrew........ thats already ready running on like everything else the videos we have seen arent showing homebrew
they show backups running that's the point not some cheesy emulators or some media player....

All i was tryin to say was all those people who bought those diy boards are gonna be frickkin pissed... because like i said it was only said in irc and not
in the open that the backups will be removed....

It does not bother me i feel for all those waiting people who bought those boards for nothing......


----------



## keine (Aug 31, 2010)

Has the possibility of transfer of PSN games been discussed?

How about the possibility of opening the backwards PS1/PS2 capable PS3 up to loading PS1/PS2 game backup (even from HD?) Thanks.


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Aug 31, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't feel sorry for them, it's their own fault for jumping to conclusions and buying a board before details were released.
Moronic people don't deserve any sympathy.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybe its because he doesn't support piracy? Let's face it that's what people are gonna do with it (though it DOES require a real game)


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 31, 2010)

TheGreatNeko said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said and true...


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 31, 2010)

keine said:
			
		

> Has the possibility of transfer of PSN games been discussed?
> 
> How about the possibility of opening the backwards PS1/PS2 capable PS3 up to loading PS1/PS2 game backup (even from HD?) Thanks.



This is pretty much the first month of the 360 JTAG hack.

Just give it time.


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 31, 2010)

TheGreatNeko said:
			
		

> Don't feel sorry for them, it's their own fault for jumping to conclusions and buying a board before details were released.
> Moronic people don't deserve any sympathy.


I think it's more that he's feeling sorry for himself because he bought a card expecting to be able to pirate ps3 games which hes been waiting for for 4 years and why he got a ps3, and now his home made jailbreak cannot run pirated games so he's angry.


----------



## t_jay17 (Aug 31, 2010)

With the homemade versions wouldn't it be able to use the backup manager which is able to backup and run backup games?


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lunatics said:
			
		

> TheGreatNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't you read i preordered a real one long ago genius.... i just thought it would be cool to get the same effect using a homemade one and still you didnt see
that i own 60 plus ps3 games aswell 3 ps3's 2 phat and 1 slim that makes me the all evil angry pirate right?!?!? Sony has plenty of my money and still gets
it to this day!!!

I have plenty of legitimate games as you can see to test this thing with i don't need to go grab silly uploaded releases of insane sizes....

By the way get out of my face with your 35 posts... hope i wasn't bein to subtle


----------



## Rydian (Sep 1, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> and still you didnt see that i own 60 plus ps3 games aswell 3 ps3's 2 phat and 1 slimI don't remember seeing that, _where did you mention it_?
> 
> QUOTE(gisel213 @ Aug 31 2010, 07:11 PM) By the way get out of my face with your 35 posts...


Remember kids, the larger your post count, the bigger your penis is!
More posts make you a better person!
People that have a smaller post count than you are stupider than you because they make less posts!
Everybody knows, the more posts you have, the more important you are!
Insert another phrase here mocking your logic!


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 1, 2010)

Mathieulh didn't even say exactly that in ps3dev, you misunderstood what he was saying from what i saw. He just said he wasn't going to simply release a barebones hack solely with  bdemu available, not that he was going to actually remove access to it.


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do own all those games and will upload photos of my gaming library also if needed.. 

Yeah i was arrogant about the post thing ouch Rydian you broke my heart man.... LOL


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 1, 2010)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Mathieulh didn't even say exactly that in ps3dev, you misunderstood what he was saying from what i saw. He just said he wasn't going to simply release a barebones hack solely with  bdemu available, not that he was going to actually remove access to it.



Taken from the IRC log:

Mathieulh: basically what we want to remove is 1. The patch that changes the /dev_bdvd/ mount point which is pretty much dedicaced to the backup manager
Mathieulh: 2. Access to the psn.

Basically, you won't run backups or access PSN with his version.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Sep 1, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did actually want one for backing up my games to the HDD. I have an original fat PS3 with a drive that died less than a month out of warranty and Sony wouldn't budge, insisting I pay £120 to get it repaired. 

If I can back up games and take strain off Sony's flimsy drive then all the better. I don't want to ever have to part with cash to them again for bullshit repairs that shouldn't have needed doing in the first place. So yeah - not everyone is a pirate and there are legitimate reasons for wanting to backup stuff.


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Remember kids, the larger your post count, the bigger your penis is!



I cant wait until I have 388 posts, my penis will be huge.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 1, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> I do own all those games and will upload photos of my gaming library also if needed..


*I asked you where you mentioned it*.


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 1, 2010)

SickPuppy said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont know bout that i only got 2 inches of HAAAARRRRDDD DICK


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was another thread i believe i was buttin heads with Antwill on the topic or something....


----------



## Rydian (Sep 1, 2010)

Well then it's not safe to assume they read it...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 1, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, excuse us for not reading some random-ass post in a random-ass thread.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 1, 2010)

When is this getting shipped?


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't care who saw it or not i just know i have a big collection and investment in ps3's and ps3 games that i own now EVERYONE can
read and see this CLEARLY!!!!!!! In this random ass thread


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 1, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> I don't care who saw it or not i just know i have a big collection and investment in ps3's and ps3 games that i own now EVERYONE can
> read and see this CLEARLY!!!!!!! In this random ass thread



If you wave your E-peen around anymore you're liable to hurt someone.


----------



## eltrut (Sep 1, 2010)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this but they are currently fighting in the courts in Aus.

Sorry if this is a repost


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 1, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On your internet slang I don't think i'm better than anyone else i just thought the homebrew version of the dongle is wrong... no backups fine but no PSN also????

Seriously u don't think people are gonna use it for h4x0ring the internetz, such as online games and trophies.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 1, 2010)

One thing in this thread strikes me as being a bit odd...

Given that this is GBAtemp, and NDS & Wii hacking are rarely (if ever) questioned, why does the PS3 seem to be so sacred?
Why the flaming over downloading PS3 games?

Several members seem to think that they can download as many NDS & Wii games as they want, but if they then buy PS3 games, they are not actually pirates...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 1, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't like the way a particular group is doing it, then either A.) Buy the authentic PS Jailbreak,  B.) Wait till someone does this fully for cheaper, or C.) STFU.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Sep 1, 2010)

Gvaz said:
			
		

> That may be the case to the consumer, but actually your "rights" are whatever the eula says that you agreed to when running the hardware.
> 
> Like some 360 users think they're free to say whatever they want in their profile and get mad when they're banned over it. They're leasing space on the xbox servers, its not "theirs" at all.



The EULA says how the software may or may not be used. It does not say "We can take away stuff we advertised awhile back just because one other guy was doing stuff we didn't like". Technically the EULA should have let Sony take away Geohot's Linux, not everyone else's.

Also, like I said before, Xbox Live is a service. They're letting you onto the service because they want to. They're completely able to delete their profile because they own the server and the content on the server. However if Microsoft were to take away your game because in the single player version of the game you named yourself Dr. Fuckweed that would be against the law. You can do whatever you want because you own both the game and the console and Microsoft has no control over what you own (besides maybe updates).

Ever wonder why Microsoft only bans pirates from Live instead of trying to brick their consoles?


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 1, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A.)I did buy/pre-order the psjailbreak a while ago like everybody else.... B.) I bought the teensy++ just for the experience and i own plenty of games to try it with...
C.)STFU??? like seriously i quit flaming you why are you still flaming me Schizoanalysis made a good point and we are not helping the thread....


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 1, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> like seriously i quit flaming you why are you still flaming me Schizoanalysis made a good point and we are not helping the thread....



Good points don't go down well here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would guess that he has spent a lot of money on PS3 games *with the expectation that the console won't be hacked*, and now that it has been, he may be angry that others could get the games he paid for free of charge...


I think the point remains - downloading a PS3 game is no different to downloading a Wii or NDS game... 
The PS3 is no more or less sacred than a Nintendo console...


----------



## doyama (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok trying to get back on topic instead of the immense amount of trolling and flaming going on.

What strikes me as odd is why haven't the held up stock of the PS3Jailbreak, been sold in stores in Hong Kong or China. Sure Sony has injunctions on most Western retailers, but none of what I'm hearing from Hong Kong or China indicates that either clones (which seems 'relatively' easy) or even 'diverted' stock is leaking into the grey market. I don't think any retailers even had any product in stock to ship, so that supply has to be somewhere in China or Hong Kong. I certainly don't think they were shipping blanks to Europe, loading thousands of usb clips manually, then shipping them out. Certainly the market there is willing to pay the premium. Hell I've personally seen entire teams of Hong Kong people fly out to Japan, buy the PS3 during the opening day, fly back and resell at outrageous prices. If they could find a way they'd be selling the Jailbreak for a ton of money, even 2-4 times the MSRP at this point. The fact that they're not is somewhat surprising.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 1, 2010)

Because it's not yet time for commercial sale?  Yes, some hong kong reseller could sell it early, but generally you don't want to tick off your supplier.

The announcement was just 13 days ago, and at that time the first sample models (which were likely built by hand by the original guy since it takes time for production at a factory to ramp up, as that's how it usually goes) had barely reached the supplier stores.


----------



## Elritha (Sep 1, 2010)

Gvaz said:
			
		

> That may be the case to the consumer, but actually your "rights" are whatever the eula says that you agreed to when running the hardware.
> 
> Like some 360 users think they're free to say whatever they want in their profile and get mad when they're banned over it. They're leasing space on the xbox servers, its not "theirs" at all.



Statutory rights always trump whatever is in a EULA. A EULA is not legally binding in the same manner and do not over write your legal rights. Which is why most EULA state something along the line 'statutory rights not affected'.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 1, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indestructible, eh?

My first PS3 chewed up a copy of MGS4, to the point that it could no longer play ANY cutscenes fluidly (and as you would know, there are a LOT of them in that game). Needless to say, it was returned quickly after that. Thankfully my brother had bought the MGS4 pack with the money I had given him, and he'd sent me over its fresh copy so I could still play the game.


----------



## Lunatics (Sep 1, 2010)

http://github.com/psgroove/psgroove

Source released for the homemade one. Time to get one of those boards.


----------



## pubert09 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lunatics said:
			
		

> http://github.com/psgroove/psgroove
> 
> Source released for the homemade one. Time to get one of those boards.


Nah. Can't use backup manager.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 1, 2010)

pubert09 said:
			
		

> Lunatics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So? not everything has to revolve around backups and piracy.


----------



## rizzod (Sep 1, 2010)

so they disabled the best part of the jailbreak.. the backup manager... LAME.


----------



## pubert09 (Sep 1, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> pubert09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. It just should revolve around homebrew and backups. Nothing wrong with that.
I'm also super paranoid about my laser and discs. I would hate the day when my PS3 can't read discs anymore.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 1, 2010)

rizzod said:
			
		

> so they disabled the best part of the jailbreak.. the backup manager... LAME.



Best in your opinion.I personally think that we will see some kick ass homebrew in the next year or so.


----------



## rizzod (Sep 1, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> rizzod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....so? and also i think that with the ps3 having one of the weakest lasers on the market, we should be able to have backup incase.


----------



## Aman27deep (Sep 1, 2010)

The PSJAilbreal would be like a super boon for a person with a ps3 that doesn't read games no more


----------



## antwill (Sep 1, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> rizzod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There has already been plenty of homebrew that sucked, the only good homebrew was done by game devs, what makes you think with the release of the jailbreak people will suddenly know how to code for the ps3 any better?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 1, 2010)

Aman27deep: Except that you need a game disc (any official) in the drive in order to play backups, if the laser is dead it won't detect it.



			
				antwill said:
			
		

> There has already been plenty of homebrew that sucked, the only good homebrew was done by game devs, what makes you think with the release of the jailbreak people will suddenly know how to code for the ps3 any better?


There hasn't been much of a reason since normal people couldn't run homebrew, only a very, very small amount of people that happened to have a dev/test system.

Now that anybody can run homebrew, there's actual reason to write cool homebrew for the masses, now that they can actually use it...


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 1, 2010)

rizzod said:
			
		

> so they disabled the best part of the jailbreak.. the backup manager... LAME.



Haha there is a fixed version that allows the backup manager to run wow that was fast....


----------



## raiderscrusade (Sep 1, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> rizzod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harhar link or it didn't happen.


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 1, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ps3news front page grab it before sony gets to them CJPC made a fixed verison check it out!!!!!


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 1, 2010)

Update some other dude compiled all of them for us ready to burn the usb boards.. all you need is the software for your board
when it arrives and you good to go..... thers is a LITTLE more info not gonna post all that just check psx-scene and ps3news...


----------



## FenrirWolf (Sep 1, 2010)

Jailbreaking your PS3 with a jailbroken iPhone? It's more likely than you think.
http://twitter.com/MuscleNerd/status/22684895030


----------



## redact (Sep 1, 2010)

TheGreatNeko said:
			
		

> Don't feel sorry for them, it's their own fault for jumping to conclusions and buying a board before details were released.
> Moronic people don't deserve any sympathy.


thanks for assuming that everybody that bought a teensy++ wanted it solely for piracy and/or backing up their games
sure, it'd be damn nice to backup my games and i assume in time a similar hack will be available for the same board that supports it but until then i still think it was a good purchase for $24 to get ps3 homebrew as apposed to the $170 aud it is currently for ps3 piracy...


----------



## FenrirWolf (Sep 1, 2010)

There already is a version that ought to work fine with backup capabilities. That's the beauty of open source.


----------



## redact (Sep 1, 2010)

FenrirWolf said:
			
		

> There already is a version that ought to work fine with backup capabilities. That's the beauty of open source.


so then i guess my assumption was correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(even if it was made after the occurrence .-.)


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 1, 2010)

what happened to the flashed drive firmware ?


----------



## antwill (Sep 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Aman27deep: Except that you need a game disc (any official) in the drive in order to play backups, if the laser is dead it won't detect it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't change the fact that even game developers  have stated its hard to write for the PS3 what makes you think the average joe is any better?


----------



## Taik (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow the cloning sure was fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well I'll be waiting for the Backup loading version of PSgroove for iPhones ^^


----------



## ganons (Sep 1, 2010)

Aman27deep said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this can be done without opening the ps3?


----------



## D-Trogh (Sep 1, 2010)

I can't wait for the TI-84+ version


----------



## antwill (Sep 1, 2010)

D-Trogh said:
			
		

> I can't wait for the TI-84+ version


They still make those? I thought they only made the 89's now.


----------



## D-Trogh (Sep 1, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> D-Trogh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if they still make those, but I know they still sell them.
Anyway, it doesn't matter if they make them or sell them, it matters I have one and Brandon Wilson is trying to port PSGroove to work on it, so..


----------



## dnniwa485 (Sep 1, 2010)

lol.. i tried it.. but sucks... bd-emulation is no good... ;(

anyway there a install pkg option... is there "any" homebrews in Ps3 yet... ??? 

seriously.. this homemade hack is kinda useless for now..... waiting for the PS3news crew to enable bd-emu..


----------



## D-Trogh (Sep 1, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> lol.. i tried it.. but sucks... bd-emulation is no good... ;(
> 
> anyway there a install pkg option... is there "any" homebrews in Ps3 yet... ???
> 
> seriously.. this homemade hack is kinda useless for now..... waiting for the PS3news crew to enable bd-emu..


So you are saying you tried it with the patch, which should enable the Backup Manager, but it didn't work?
If you used the normal version and waiting for it to run backups, well.. you should try the patched version.


----------



## Gilberd (Sep 1, 2010)

anyone going to try the psgroove method?


----------



## Hasney (Sep 1, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's hard to write code that pushes the system to it's limit. Things like a port of Super Mario War (I love that game) would be awesome and fairly easy to re-write.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Sep 1, 2010)

D-Trogh said:
			
		

> dnniwa485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok i just seen and it and somehow..edited the descriptor.h as said by CJPC.. and applied the patch to my teensy++

---

now tried the jailbreaks backup loader...... = wont work
trying the patched backup manager ....... = ok it boots up..

until now.. trying to backup Valkyria Chronicles for now, 13mins left...

ill let you know guys if it works


----------



## MrDiesel (Sep 1, 2010)

D-Trogh said:
			
		

> I can't wait for the TI-84+ version



I have bought a TI-84+ for school, so I would love that!


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 1, 2010)

Just uploaded a pre compiled patched version of psgroove to filetrip. I have not received my teensy ++ so I have not tested it yet. If some one tries it could you let me know if it works I found it on a private tracker this morning.


----------



## nico445 (Sep 1, 2010)

so if i got this right. you need such a teensy programmer board and the software. and then you can just enable it on your ps3 and you don't need the board anymore?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 1, 2010)

Can Sony detect a person using this under the following scenario?

Unplug the ethernet cable from the PS3 or disable the wireless connection to it
Play backups using the jailbreak OFFLINE ONLY
Remove/uninstall the jailbreak and play a legit disc or PSN game online

Basically, are we safe as long as it is removed/uninstalled before going online?


----------



## Stewy12 (Sep 1, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> Can Sony detect a person using this under the following scenario?
> 
> Unplug the ethernet cable from the PS3 or disable the wireless connection to it
> Play backups using the jailbreak OFFLINE ONLY
> ...




I want to know this too, this is the only thing stopping me getting amongst one of these jailbreak things.......


----------



## dnniwa485 (Sep 1, 2010)

sweet... it works..

gonna go borrow some games on my friend now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 time to fill up my 500gigo HDD.. 

well cant compare the load time though.,... but i can see that the HDD activity is blinking that hard... xD

@D34DL1N3R

well thats common sense though... just disconnect your PS3 in any form of network connection. (unless you know that your LAN or you setup your router's firewall to block any transmission from PS3 to go out to the internet.)

ban is ban... lol..


----------



## agimann (Sep 1, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> sweet... it works..
> 
> gonna go borrow some games on my friend now...
> 
> ...




Congrats dnniwa485! and thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 1, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> what happened to the flashed drive firmware ?These aren't flash drives, for like the 8 millionth time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to keep the board in.  The LED will cut off on the teensy++ only because it's a single LED, so there's not much of another way of showing a change besides annoying flashing.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Sep 1, 2010)

... for those who dont know it yet... the implementation of the chip, depends what board version you were using... and the documentation part and the schematics, you must be able to read this about since this device is for developers only who knows about electronics.

im making some finishing touch with this baby and ill go continue backing up my games later on.


----------



## nico445 (Sep 1, 2010)

hmm wel ps3news said The PSGroove for now allows the very same features as the PSJailBreak but without backup manager support, you can also now remove the dongle.

The original PSJailbreak dongle had a patch that would trigger the lv1 panic hypercall if the dongle wasn't in the list of connected devices.

so it would seem you just need the stick onces. or am i wrong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not so much into the ps3 thing but a friend of mine would like this


----------



## raulpica (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm probably still gonna order a Teensy++ for all those sexayness that Teensyduino can do.

But I'll probably use the iPhone version, as soon as it is out.

@nico445
From what I've read, it seems like that. I guess that will pretty much kill all the market the PSJB will ever have. Well, that's a good lesson for selling something SO overpriced.


----------



## D-Trogh (Sep 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> D-Trogh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it wasn't a joke. Brandon did some nice things with TI calculators before.
Oh well, either way, I'll get this Backup Manager running some way. I'll just wait another month and see what's been done by then.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 1, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> @D34DL1N3R
> 
> well thats common sense though... just disconnect your PS3 in any form of network connection. (unless you know that your LAN or you setup your router's firewall to block any transmission from PS3 to go out to the internet.)
> 
> ban is ban... lol..



That didn't answer the question at all... of COURSE it's common sense to not play online from a backup. What people want to know is if it's safe to play online using a LEGIT disc or psn game AFTER using the jailbreak.


----------



## nico445 (Sep 1, 2010)

somebody knows a goodplace to buy a teensy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the netherlands or somewhere close.


----------



## testatura (Sep 1, 2010)

nico445 said:
			
		

> somebody knows a goodplace to buy a teensy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe,yea this is great question.. also anybody ,somewhere in my country ? i saw few moments ago that company that sells "teens" has reached its suply limit.. lol


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 1, 2010)

testatura said:
			
		

> ...




Is a testatura like a tastatur?


----------



## testatura (Sep 1, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> testatura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually it is, but grammatically incorrect on purpose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 





...just to return to subject.. i just called "chipoteka" probably only store that could have "teensy" or something alike ..and they don't have it ..


----------



## Rydian (Sep 1, 2010)

nico445 said:
			
		

> The original PSJailbreak dongle had a patch that would trigger the lv1 panic hypercall if the dongle wasn't in the list of connected devices.
> 
> so it would seem you just need the stick onces. or am i wrong?
> 
> ...


Most likely just each time you start the PS3 up.

At least until CFW. X3


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 1, 2010)

testatura said:
			
		

> ...just to return to subject.. i just called "chipoteka" probably only store that could have "teensy" or something alike ..and they don't have it ..





I saw some sites that will be back in stock in a few days.

It seems as if opportunistic resellers bought all the stock (to resell at a huge profit -- I saw one site doing this) -- but if you wait for the regular places to come back in stock, it shouldn't be too long.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 1, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> testatura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of how people on ebay and such sell PSP games that can be used for exploits for crazy-high prices.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Reminds me of how people on ebay and such sell PSP games that can be used for exploits for crazy-high prices.




There is one small difference:

This is an item in production, and the supply is not actually limited (beyond a temporary shortage).

Those games are most often out of print games, and there is a finite supply.


----------



## doyama (Sep 1, 2010)

D-Trogh said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know I haven't even touched my old TI-84 in years. Somewhat sad considering it helped me through all of my engineering career before I switch to IT. Though I'm not really sure if I miss reverse polish or having to calculate current leakage through the substrate of my stupid power amplifier. TSMC stole 6 months of my life because of their crappy tools and 40pf capacitors at every node that obliterated my 1 week circuit simulations.

Yeah thinking back, I really really don't miss those days


----------



## doyama (Sep 1, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me I still have a copy of Wipeout on my PSP for that specific purpose. Not sure if it's worth anything anymore though, haven't kept up with the PSP thing since 1.5 (yeah that long ago...)

Though if they come out with a PSP version of the PS3Jailbreak , I guess I'll have to dig it out of the basement and figure out what to do with it.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Sep 1, 2010)

Where can I get one of these teensy boards..I checked out how to do it and damn it seems hard(At least for me since I never heard of this thing til last night) I am in California so obviously I would want a place that ships to America..since the PSJailbreak itself is once again delaying their shipment, I mind as well go this route but I need to know what site has it so I can buy it..and since this does EXACTLY what the PSJailbreak does then I want it..and it has backup manager too which is the whole purpose of me wanting this


----------



## Elritha (Sep 1, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Where can I get one of these teensy boards..I checked out how to do it and damn it seems hard(At least for me since I never heard of this thing til last night) I am in California so obviously I would want a place that ships to America..since the PSJailbreak itself is once again delaying their shipment, I mind as well go this route but I need to know what site has it so I can buy it..and since this does EXACTLY what the PSJailbreak does then I want it..and it has backup manager too which is the whole purpose of me wanting this



They're pretty much sold out since the news broke about the psgroove.


----------



## doyama (Sep 1, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Where can I get one of these teensy boards..I checked out how to do it and damn it seems hard(At least for me since I never heard of this thing til last night) I am in California so obviously I would want a place that ships to America..since the PSJailbreak itself is once again delaying their shipment, I mind as well go this route but I need to know what site has it so I can buy it..and since this does EXACTLY what the PSJailbreak does then I want it..and it has backup manager too which is the whole purpose of me wanting this



You might want to wait. There has been talk of there being a PSP version being created so that might be an easier option for you if it gets released. The teensy boards are pretty easily programmable even via Windows with their upload utility. You just need to find the available hex codes to upload to get the board to do what you want. As has been noted, with the release teensy board supplies have dried up really fast so finding them now will probably be extremely difficult.


----------



## zant (Sep 2, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSP is the best tool around. I'd wait. I'm buying my friend's psp for 30$ in a week. by that time, the PSP eboot should be out.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 2, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You miss understood

there was like some other team that released news that they have dumped the firmware of the BD Drive. I have yet to see any updates on that, and apparently they're working with team jungle flash

this happened some couple of days before this jailbreak stuff


----------



## Rydian (Sep 2, 2010)

Ooh, if they can modify the BD drive firmware and find a way to flash it back, it could remove the need to have an actual game disc in when running a backup.


----------



## Quincy (Sep 2, 2010)

Still no x3 here lol. maybe it will arive today =P


----------



## mark.m.moran (Sep 2, 2010)

All very exciting stuff guys!


----------



## nIxx (Sep 2, 2010)

If you can solder a bit you can easily build your own Teensy or similar (only the Chip you use is really important and of course the USB Connector).
For example http://dorkbotpdx.org/blog/feurig/build_yo...o_serial_device


----------



## testatura (Sep 2, 2010)

nIxx said:
			
		

> If you can solder a bit you can easily build your own Teensy or similar (only the Chip you use is really important and of course the USB Connector).
> For example http://dorkbotpdx.org/blog/feurig/build_yo...o_serial_device



...great,been smoking n drinking heavily for past 15 years so,I am quite sure although I have the will,i would probably die of burns doing this.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








.....must find some crazy scientist!


----------



## Trulen (Sep 2, 2010)

I've really gotta learn how to solder.  All these crazy awesome things come out for piracy, but they're mostly soldering at first.


Blast!


----------



## mehrab2603 (Sep 2, 2010)

According to multiple sources,including Logic-Sunrise, new details of the Backup Manager v1.1 have surfaced.
The new features:
• Support for all firmware.
• Support for NTFS.
• Supports Blu-ray and MKV.
• Support for PSX and PS2 games.
ChipSpain suppliers have also provided more details below:
• NFTS Support
• New version of Backup Manager 1.1 (OK)
• Compatible with all PS3 firmware
• Compatible with Blu-ray backups, PS2 and PSX.
• Auto Updater via your PC.
• Reproduction of video formats such as MKV and many well known programs like XBMC.
• You can always update the console to play online!

SourceS3HAX.NET

very excited about NTFS and mkv support.not too sure about psx/2 and online support.


----------



## rizzod (Sep 2, 2010)

Man, before we know it a source code for a packet of potato chips is going to surface.


----------



## Quincy (Sep 2, 2010)

Still no x3 damnit


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 2, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> According to multiple sources,including Logic-Sunrise, new details of the Backup Manager v1.1 have surfaced.
> The new features:
> • Support for all firmware.
> • Support for NTFS.
> ...



fucking pwned sony!!!!!


----------



## zant (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree. PWND $ONY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maurice10 (Sep 2, 2010)

I believe it when I see it.
I hope they didn't rename it to "HeySonyBanMe".
Also 10$ say "PS2 support" only for people with native support.


----------



## zant (Sep 2, 2010)

Maurice10 said:
			
		

> I believe it when I see it.
> I hope they didn't rename it to "HeySonyBanMe".
> Also 10$ say "PS2 support" only for people with native support.


no kidding, that was kinda a given. nobody is going to code an emulator THAT fast for the PS3. Oh well, thats why I bought my 80GB


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 2, 2010)

so whens this thing gonna be available


----------



## raulpica (Sep 2, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> According to multiple sources,including Logic-Sunrise, new details of the Backup Manager v1.1 have surfaced.
> The new features:
> • Support for all firmware.
> • Support for NTFS.
> ...


Sounds like totally fake. No news of it on Logic-Sunrise, and I'm pretty sure you won't ever see a new version of the BackupManager from Team PSJB, after all those clones.

Stay in your pants, for now.

EDIT: Something like this news is actually buried in Logic-Sunrise's news, but it doesn't say all of these things. Only NTFS support and some other things.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Sep 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Something like this news is actually buried in Logic-Sunrise's news, but it doesn't say all of these things. Only NTFS support and some other things.



It says all the 4 things stated above.

Here's the link

http://www.logic-sunrise.com/news-130909-p...ur-bientot.html


----------



## raulpica (Sep 2, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well, missed that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, I'm quite dubious about that. I don't see why they would ever proceed in developing their Backup Manager, seeing that their product (PSJB) got cloned like there's not tomorrow.

MKV? I dunno what a Backup Manager has to do with something that. It seems more like of some user's wishlist, than a real update log.

Well, we'll see.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Sep 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Still, I'm quite dubious about that. I don't see why they would ever proceed in developing their Backup Manager, seeing that their product (PSJB) got cloned like there's not tomorrow.



Maybe they developed this to run only on their device.Then when PSJB comes out they can brag about it.Seriously if they can't provide major advantages from the clones they can't hope to sell PSJB at that ridiculous price.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 2, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> According to multiple sources,including Logic-Sunrise, new details of the Backup Manager v1.1 have surfaced.
> The new features:
> • Support for all firmware.
> • Support for NTFS.
> ...


Fucking YEEESSSSSSS!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, that seals it for me. I want one. Now, are there any US-based resellers that sell one? Or at least that ship to the US at a reasonable price?


----------



## Neuropod (Sep 2, 2010)

Even if that feature list isn't real it's pretty reasonable to believe there will eventually be a launcher with most or all of those features.

Have to admit, the possibility of PS1 and PS2 iso support makes me very happy to have a 60GB model.


----------



## Lunatics (Sep 2, 2010)

NTFS support can't come soon enough. Ps2 and psx support is also great to hear if it comes out, sick of trying to fit ps2 games on a fat32 external hard drive and using swap magic with terrible compatibility on the ps3.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 2, 2010)

Just saw on a private tracker Ps3 ISO 2 PSJailbreak converter.
Converts PS3 scene iso's to jailbreak compatible format.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 2, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Just saw on a private tracker Ps3 ISO 2 PSJailbreak converter.
> Converts PS3 scene iso's to jailbreak compatible format.
> 
> And it's fake.
> ...


----------



## Gwaith (Sep 2, 2010)

Ps3news reported about the Ps3 ISO2JB :http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/ps3-iso2j...ilbreak-format/


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah I just read that it does not decrypt the eboot too sorry for jumping the gun.


----------



## Lunatics (Sep 2, 2010)

Is that for people who ripped games on their PC or something?


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 2, 2010)

Lunatics said:
			
		

> Is that for people who ripped games on their PC or something?


From my understanding, yes.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Sep 2, 2010)

PS3IsoJb.. creates the backup job creation via your PC.. with the ISO image disc. 

tried downloading one... since i got Tales oF Vesperia PS3 ISO downloaded last week since the PSjailbreak reported... tried this one.. and it creates same file structure as you see inside the ISO file.

GAMEZ//

tested and works.. 



----


see you can play downloaded ISO files now.. let the PIRACY begins.


----------



## retiredjerk (Sep 2, 2010)

heard this tool for iso's does not work. at least not yet.


----------



## ModchipCentral (Sep 3, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> Fucking YEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



www.ModchipCentral.com


----------



## Gilberd (Sep 3, 2010)

check this out http://ps3jailbreak.com/?p=292
blackcatusb works with psgroove


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Sep 3, 2010)

ModchipCentral said:
			
		

> codezer0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't buy from this site, any site that sells an R4 at $12.99 is ridiculous. You can get them for 5 to 8 bucks almost anywhere else.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2010)

TheGreatNeko said:
			
		

> Don't buy from this site, any site that sells an R4 at $12.99 is ridiculous. You can get them for 5 to 8 bucks almost anywhere else.


"Anywhere else" being non-US sites...

MCC's selling the DSTwo for $40 and the AK2i for $25, which are reasonable _import_ prices.

MCC has higher prices because it's a US-based site, _which is what they were asking for_.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2010)

retiredjerk said:
			
		

> heard this tool for iso's does not work. at least not yet.


You need the jailbreak device...


----------



## Yoshimashin (Sep 3, 2010)

I wonder if PS3 files are easy to hack into, for things like mods and translations, etc.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 3, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> I wonder if PS3 files are easy to hack into, for things like mods and translations, etc.


....I didn't even think of this. Maybe we don't need Namco after all....? If they won't translate the Tales games, then a team could possibly translate it. That's a good thought, never thought of it that way.


----------



## testatura (Sep 3, 2010)

http://sites.google.com/site/sansapsp/psjailbreak

is this a scam r not ? anybody ever heard of them ?


edit: yea, it looks a bit fishy bit in this recession times you can never know,but it probably is fishy (thx Rydian.. was about to throw 40$.. must wait a bit more.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2010)

testatura said:
			
		

> http://sites.google.com/site/sansapsp/psjailbreak
> 
> is this a scam r not ? anybody ever heard of them ?


I would not trust that site at all, for various reasons.


----------



## ganons (Sep 3, 2010)

Gilberd said:
			
		

> check this out http://ps3jailbreak.com/?p=292
> blackcatusb works with psgroove



quite expensive on ebay


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2010)

don't bother buying any of that shit wait for someone to release a free softmod that you can put on your own usb stick etc...that day is coming and ajyway sony is gonna take down any device they try to sell


----------



## doyama (Sep 3, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> don't bother buying any of that shit wait for someone to release a free softmod that you can put on your own usb stick etc...that day is coming and ajyway sony is gonna take down any device they try to sell



Its been pretty well established that this exploit cannot be put on a 'regular usb stick'. It goes through several stages emulating different USB hardware. It might be possible to get something running on say Windows or OSX in theory since it's easier to get low level access to the hardware there. In any case you'll need 'something'. Whether you pony up for a Teensy, or if they release a PSP/PC/OSX version. I think Android and iOS versions are going to be harder than people thing due to the lack of low level access to anything.

My own personal hope is that a PSP version might come to fruition. I actually dug the thing up and played a bit with it last night. So old, I have 1.5 and the 'broken icons' to run stuff. I don't even remember how I got stuff on here in the first place. I've also forgotten what I was doing in my Tales of Eternia save game as well! phoie


----------



## OSW (Sep 3, 2010)

I've read that people are porting PSgroove (the open source version of psjailbreak) to multiple devices including psp and mobile phones (android, iphone, nokia n900 etc).

Pretty exciting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, re: ozmodchips - http://twitter.com/ozmodchips 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sorry 4 the lack of updates, its been a long day. Bassically the injunction still stands but its not 100% over yet. Not allowed to say more


----------



## doyama (Sep 3, 2010)

OSW said:
			
		

> I've read that people are porting PSgroove (the open source version of psjailbreak) to multiple devices including psp and mobile phones (android, iphone, nokia n900 etc).
> 
> Pretty exciting
> 
> ...



The N900 port is now available


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> The N900 port is now available


Source?


----------



## doyama (Sep 3, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.ps3news.com/forums/ps3-hacks/ja...oto-112366.html

The fact that you're using something even more expensive than a PS3 as a dongle is amusing.

The original one from kakaroto does not include the bddvd module just like the ps3groove didn't include it. Though you can find versions of it that do, if you are so inclined.


----------



## Lunatics (Sep 3, 2010)

The fact that you assume someone is going to go out and buy an expensive phone that costs more than a dongle just to hack their ps3 is amusing.


----------



## doyama (Sep 3, 2010)

Well I'm sure it's under the assumption you already have an N900. That community is pretty active with custom kernels and just hacking the hell out of the platform. I give the guy credit, he did a lot of work in getting his kernel module working the way it does. It's not a port of the psgroove, but basically a N900 specific implementation of the actual usb exploit.


----------



## shot571 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmm if it is possible would there be an itouch thingie as well? or would it have to be iphone. I know they havent released it yet but im sure they will soon.Id like to use my itouch as a dongle. Also would there be any way for sony to check if your system has been using the manager? Cos if they can wouldnt they be able to block all the people who used it in their next system update?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2010)

shot571 said:
			
		

> Hmm if it is possible would there be an itouch thingie as well? or would it have to be iphone. I know they havent released it yet but im sure they will soon.Id like to use my itouch as a dongle. Also would there be any way for sony to check if your system has been using the manager? Cos if they can wouldnt they be able to block all the people who used it in their next system update?


Check the F.A.Q in the PS1/2/3 section of the forums.


----------



## Gilberd (Sep 3, 2010)

check this out http://psgroove.com/?p=292
SO A USB DEVICE CAN BE USED WITH PSGROOVE
blackcatusb works with psgroove 
there is a post about it and a thread about it
http://www.sbhacker.net/forum/index.php/to...ak/page__st__20


----------



## Retrovertigo (Sep 3, 2010)

Not sure if you are getting a touch confused there, but the blackcat usb device isn't a normal usb device. If you are thinking any usb stick can be used, you are wrong I'm afraid.


----------



## doyama (Sep 4, 2010)

The author of the N900 PSFreedom has released his source code. Hopefully this will allow for other linux variants to come out. I'd be happy with something that runs on my Debian laptop at this point.


----------



## shot571 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks dude helped a lot


----------



## snake32493 (Sep 4, 2010)

Does this count as a blackcat usb?
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.js...oductId=3295841


----------



## Lunatics (Sep 4, 2010)

Is that a serious question?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 4, 2010)

snake32493 said:
			
		

> Does this count as a blackcat usb?
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.js...oductId=3295841


_*Do you have the brain worms?_ Thats just a Hard Drive enclosure.


----------



## Maurice10 (Sep 4, 2010)

Well you can still try of course.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 4, 2010)

Maurice10 said:
			
		

> Well you can still try of course.



Yes, let's try to put a bit of programming into a hollow piece of plastic and hook it up to the PS3. You might want to write down the hex codes on a piece of paper and stuff them into the enclosure, as any computer probably won't recognize NOTHING BEING PLUGGED INTO IT.


----------



## Maurice10 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like a plan.
My handwriting isn't so good though. Maybe the PS3 won't recognize every letter.


----------



## Gilberd (Sep 4, 2010)

i know i meant blackcatusb specifically works with psgroove others do not


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 4, 2010)

I think your lying you said SO IT WORKS ON A USB DEVICE I think you thought that was a flashdrive yup thats what I think


----------



## antwill (Sep 4, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> I think your lying you said SO IT WORKS ON A USB DEVICE I think you thought that was a flashdrive yup thats what I think


And all that matters how? So what if he was wrong or simply mistaken, who cares? Get over it.


----------



## 23qwerty (Sep 4, 2010)

So they're porting it to a TI-84 calc? Anyone know if a TI-83 would work too?


----------



## Minox (Sep 4, 2010)

23qwerty said:
			
		

> So they're porting it to a TI-84 calc? Anyone know if a TI-83 would work too?


TI-83 does not have an USB port, so no.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 4, 2010)

Porting this to a TI-84? The hell? Even the TI-84 Plus Silver version most likely hasn't got enough memory to store this, so what's the point?


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 4, 2010)

sorry if this has been posted already but 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/news/a2...-permanent.html

guess you'll have to stick with making ur own.


----------



## ether2802 (Sep 4, 2010)

is there a port for the LG GT360 yet...??


----------



## djricekcn (Sep 5, 2010)

I rooted my G1 for this, and honest, I have no idea why I didn't do this sooner.  The customer OS I installed while rooting is so much better than original in terms of performance.  slightly off topic, but anyone have info on the G2?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Porting this to a TI-84? The hell? Even the TI-84 Plus Silver version most likely hasn't got enough memory to store this, so what's the point?


Flash ROM
163 KB available for user data and programs (83+) or 2 MB (Silver Edition)

RAM
32 KB RAM with 24 KB available for user data and programs

Minus the 35KB license information file, psgroove's _source code_ (not even the compiled hex) measures 81KB.
The compiled hex is ~32KB, and shells like MirageOS let you run programs archived in ROM.


----------



## starfox223 (Sep 5, 2010)

ha so buying the silver edition is finally paying off.


----------



## Trulen (Sep 5, 2010)

......  
I have no android phone, no psp, no iphone/touch...

But blast it, I have a TI-84 Plus.
Life is good.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 5, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> 23qwerty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it has a usb connectivity kit


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 5, 2010)

Trulen said:
			
		

> ......
> I have no android phone, no psp, no iphone/touch...
> 
> But blast it, I have a TI-84 Plus.
> Life is good.




But do you have a PS3?


That seems to be the question...


----------



## Rydian (Sep 5, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> it has a usb connectivity kit


However that's it's own native port to USb via a converter, whereas the 84 has native USB.


----------



## doyama (Sep 5, 2010)

For yet another obscure platform you can run the PS Jailbreak off of, you can add the Palm Pre to the list

http://psx-scene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65355

It's now included in the N900 repo so get what you need from there so you can stay current.

The make file indicates it 'might' work on a N800 as well.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

I was working on Blackcats USB (RCUSB) not "TCNISO" 
You dont need a TCNISO, TO USE the PSGroove ,,. you can use any Blackcats ,,,










Just leting you all know , it doesnt have to be TCNISO ....


----------



## kevin1231 (Sep 6, 2010)

This topic got quiet pretty fast, So is there any news on the progress of android phones carrying the jailbreak?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 6, 2010)

News on other ports and such talk are in the official news section and the PS3 section.


----------



## D-Trogh (Sep 6, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *IT WORKS. Pull out your calculators, kids, because the PS3 jailbreak is coming to the 84+/SE! Video, source code, and release coming soon!*


YES!!!


----------



## kangarookangaroo (Sep 6, 2010)

Any chance of a similar jailbreak for the Xbox 360 in the near future?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2010)

kangarookangaroo said:
			
		

> Any chance of a similar jailbreak for the Xbox 360 in the near future?




Its a totally different hardware and software architecture, so most likely not. That's just like asking if you can put a modded 360 drive in the PS3 and make it run Blu-Ray games.


----------



## aburas (Sep 6, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the TI-92 plus....dont ask why i have one or where i got it.......


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 6, 2010)

I have created a PsGroove Installation guide it is in the ps3 forum includes how to get PsGroove running on all ported devices.


----------



## doyama (Sep 7, 2010)

aburas said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not possible with the TI-84 version because the processor is totally different. He talks about the difficulty in porting to the TI-89 which is on the same processor, and the lack of knowledge of how the USB on that platform behaves in comparison to the TI-84

http://brandonw.net/ps3jb/

_Can this be ported to the TI-89 Titanium?
Theoretically, yes. However, the TI-89 Titanium has a Motorola 68K processor (as opposed to a Zilog Z80), so this application can't work on it (and I don't have the knowledge to code it). The TI-89 Titanium's USB controller is also not understood at all, even less than the TI-84 Plus/Silver Edition. _


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 7, 2010)

crap... I only have a Ti-83+ Silver and a Ti-89 titanium


----------



## alimami (Sep 7, 2010)

firmware 3.42 released:
“A minor update to your PS3 system is now available via system software update v3.42 that includes additional security features.”

source: 
http://www.vg247.com/2010/09/07/sony-drops...te/#more-116663


----------



## gilaben (Sep 7, 2010)

So lets say I buy a PS3 and jailbreak it with the TI-84...

Is there any homebrew or does anyone have a link to the Backup Manager?

How would I get the homebrew / backup manager installed or running on the PS3?


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 7, 2010)

alimami said:
			
		

> firmware 3.42 released:
> “A minor update to your PS3 system is now available via system software update v3.42 that includes additional security features.”
> 
> source:
> http://www.vg247.com/2010/09/07/sony-drops...te/#more-116663


Yea, like bricking your USB ports.


----------



## ganons (Sep 7, 2010)

kevin1231 said:
			
		

> This topic got quiet pretty fast, So is there any news on the progress of android phones carrying the jailbreak?



http://gbatemp.net/t252490-psfreedom


----------



## Elritha (Sep 7, 2010)

Psgroove code has been updated according to Mathieulh on his twitter account.

http://twitter.com/Mathieulh/status/23239201941



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The psgroove payload has been updated with lv2 peek and poke syscalls !
> 
> QUOTEThis means you can read and write any part of memory that's accessed by lv2 through a syscall on a user application.


----------



## shot571 (Sep 7, 2010)

Not sure if anyones asked this yet. But have they updated yet since apparently sony has already realeased a patch so i think theyll need to update to fight back i assume :S


----------



## Gilberd (Sep 9, 2010)

has anyone found some PS3 game torrents or anything?
I only found a few


----------



## OSW (Sep 9, 2010)

shot571 said:
			
		

> Not sure if anyones asked this yet. But have they updated yet since apparently sony has already realeased a patch so i think theyll need to update to fight back i assume :S



I believe this exploit was a one-off, meaning that they won't be able to re-use it or work around sony. 
Unless sony still left holes in their update patch.

Of course, if you are still on 3.41, we'll probably see patched firmwares allowing us to update in future while keeping jailbreak.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 9, 2010)

OSW said:
			
		

> shot571 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They already said they are working on an update next week.


----------



## Gilberd (Sep 9, 2010)

uh i can not find any japanese version games anywhere


----------



## dnniwa485 (Sep 9, 2010)

Offtopic::

CFW is in development.... SKFU just analyzed the PS3's registry and it is possible to make a CFW near in future. The process was done by editing the values on registry to redirect FW files to the custom ones... e.g.. can be redirected CFW from USB Storage Device. (bye bye PSJailbreak?)

also

nullDC reported that Dreamcast successfully emulated from PS3... but not yet playable.. as for now it can only emulate the BiOS with no sound and no controller @ 60fps.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This topic got quiet pretty fast, So is there any news on the progress of android phones carrying the jailbreak?



i think ... it's possible now, see ps3news..


----------



## Rydian (Sep 9, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> CFW is in development.... SKFU just analyzed the PS3's registry and it is possible to make a CFW near in future. The process was done by editing the values on registry to redirect FW files to the custom ones... e.g.. can be redirected CFW from USB Storage Device. (bye bye PSJailbreak?)


You need a jailbreak device to run unauthorized code in the first place.  At the least, you will need one during the installation of the CFW.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Sep 10, 2010)

Gilberd said:
			
		

> uh i can not find any japanese version games anywhere


Go ask a moderator where to find them, they'll be happy to help you!


----------



## t_jay17 (Sep 11, 2010)

Does anyone know if Another Century's Episode R works with this from an external hdd?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 11, 2010)

t_jay17 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Another Century's Episode R works with this from an external hdd?


Is that seriously the only reason you use this forum anymore? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I linked a compability list in the FAQ in the PS1/2/3 section, check it out.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Sep 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> t_jay17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you tell em Rydian, people need to learn how to read, lol.


----------



## t_jay17 (Sep 11, 2010)

The reason I asked was because it is not on that list or any other list I found and if you want to know something the best way to learn is to ask.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 11, 2010)

The list of devices you can use to jailbreak the PS3 is growing.

Somebody has to test it.

Might as well be you?


----------



## t_jay17 (Sep 11, 2010)

It'll be a few months before I can buy it I just paid tuition and I have a surgery coming up. I was looking to try to find it online and watch my brother play it while I am bedridden after my surgery.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 11, 2010)

t_jay17 said:
			
		

> It'll be a few months before I can buy it I just paid tuition and I have a surgery coming up. I was looking to try to find it online and watch my brother play it while I am bedridden after my surgery.




Well, just chill out until there's more information, then.


----------



## mark.m.moran (Sep 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The list of devices you can use to jailbreak the PS3 is growing.
> 
> Somebody has to test it.
> 
> Might as well be you?



I hope the PS3 controller will be the next one!


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 11, 2010)

mark.m.moran said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know they would.


----------

